# Whine about the Weather



## Mike at Capra Vista

Yes, this is the place to talk, discuss, gripe, deliberate, complain, dissertate, bellyache and kvetch about anything weather related. Just to be clear I mean weather not wether.

There is a thread "Whine about the heat" but it is now morphing into general weather whining. Instead of changing that threads name I thought it better to just start a new discussion.

Anything weather related is fair game including good weather, terrible weather, problems with forecasting weather or even whining about the heat.

Btw, it helps if you include at least a general location if you are talking about "your" weather.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

As it happens, we (on Vancouver Island) are expecting a lot of rain in the next couple of days. "The high water content is associated with an Atmospheric River flowing from the southwest off the Pacific Ocean." I have never heard the term "Atmospheric River" before.
"They" are talking about getting up to 10cm of rain.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I simply do not want it to snow. It’s getting colder and colder outside and I! Do! Not! Want! It!
I’m worried our animals will get too cold, but obviously they’ve survived it before. Just over worried mom here!


----------



## Tanya

@Kaitlyn 

Please can we have some snow.... its so hot here now...


----------



## Kaitlyn

Tanya said:


> @Kaitlyn
> 
> Please can we have some snow.... its so hot here now...


Absolutely! I do not want our snow. After getting into livestock and realizing how much we can get done through the summer, I’m just dreading having to stay inside because it’s so cold and the snow gets so piled up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks @Mike at Capra Vista ...took you awhile to get the hint😜! Are we slowing down? Hmmmmm???🤣🤪🤣🙃


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I got the hint right away. I was just slow to act on it. 

Really I was waiting for some weather I could talk about.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well good. Ive never seen a SCI goat in full winter dress. Soooo Ill get my chance here in a couple of months..right?


----------



## luvmyherd

No whining today. I am sitting on my couch with the front door open and a cool autumn breeze flowing through the house.🌝
California has gotten some much needed snow in the mountains though I doubt very much that it will last long enough to be part of the snow pack.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Well, the temps are dropping here in Missouri. It's supposed to be in the 40s tonight...not all that cold, but the air is raw and wet and there is a wind. Just ordered a bale of straw at the feed store. I think the goats are going to need some bedding tonight. Got one goat with a respiratory infection and a few others with mildly snotty noses. They are not used to this weather yet!


----------



## Goats Rock

Snot noses are this fall's theme- the temps are crazy. Mostly humid and warm. But, I can feel the change in the air- that underlying chill that is about 
to hit us! (sooner or later!)


----------



## DDFN

To be getting ready to cool off next week today was too humid. Was working on the new road between the properties and almost got too hot this evening.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Going from temps of mid 80's today down to mid 40's tomorrow night. NC has a cold front moving in for a few days. If I remember correctly, Sunday night has a slight frost warning in some areas. Going from sleeveless today to sleeves and a light jacket after dusk tomorrow. Who knows what type of temperatures next week may bring.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well we had 90° on Thursday..then a storm at 1a.m. woke up to 50° s. It warmed up to 70° and tonight it drops to 48° . And yes, the goats will get snotty noses from the rollar coaster ride of heat, wet& cold, then wet and warm. Soooo much fun..bring on the VetRx & Robitussin !


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I was dishing out the garlic like candy today. It really does help clear up the snotty noses!


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre

DDFN said:


> To be getting ready to cool off next week today was too humid. Was working on the new road between the properties and almost got too hot this evening.


Hopefully you got some of the relief we did - storms rolled through overnight and dumped a couple of inches of rain in our part of Morgan County. So the pasture was a muddy mess this morning but the breezes and ~60s for temps today sure do make up for a lot!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, have to keep an eye on the goats this time of year.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Can’t complain here too much...Rain for two days then today in the 70’s and nights about 45*...
great sleeping weather 😁 doing daily vitamin c gummies and starting to get ready for winterizing the sleeping quarters. (Deep cleans and draft prevention) Got the younger goats barn done yesterday, tomorrow reskining the hoop houses ...(need a day off the bum leg in between) but moving along 😁


----------



## DDFN

TheUnfetteredAcre said:


> Hopefully you got some of the relief we did - storms rolled through overnight and dumped a couple of inches of rain in our part of Morgan County. So the pasture was a muddy mess this morning but the breezes and ~60s for temps today sure do make up for a lot!


We did! But oh the mud and the natural spring is running.

Welcome to mud season lol.


----------



## Goats Rock

It's been pretty warm and mostly dry for the last few weeks. Friday was 82 F. Sat. an outside farm auction- 54F and wind and rain- boy was it miserable!
A good friend's parents had died and what an auction- a lot of stuff- grandparents on both sides had died in the last 10 years- so all that stuff, 2 complete
households of years of stuff, plus my friend's parents own stuff- the parents were going to do through it, then the mom died in 2013, the dad was devastated 
and wouldn't let anyone sort or go through stuff- he had a stroke a few years ago- home health nurses, etc. He died this last Spring- they have been sorting 
stuff for months! Farmers never throw anything remotely usable, out!

But, the miserable weather drew the crowds! No field work so the place was packed! Who'd uh thunk it!


----------



## toth boer goats

So sorry about your dad goats rock.


----------



## luvmyherd

Wow our weather is all over the map. For the past two days we have needed heat in the morning and AC in the afternoon.
It looks like that may be the end of the warm weather but these days it is hard to tell.
Does not look like we will get out of the 70's this week with lots of rain in the forecast and snow in the mountains. Hopefully we can start to get out of this drought.
I do hate the cold though.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

‘Potentially historic’ storm brewing off Vancouver Island should calm before landfall.

Not too sure what to make of the headline. Very nasty weather COULD develop but PROBABLY won't make it here.

Anyway lots of rain and wind expected for us. Not whining yet,  but I may tomorrow.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Mike at Capra Vista stay safe! I hope it doesn’t get horrible!

My only gripe is the wind today...it just seems to make getting some things done harder....besides that it’s a great day in Texas 😁


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh crazy weather! We are going to get hurricane weather here. I don’t live in a hurricane place! We get slight breezes so I have no idea what that even means or how to prepare for that lol but it is at least going to be a warm storm. 6 inches of rain from tonight to Monday but by gosh it will be warm lol


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> ‘Potentially historic’ storm brewing off Vancouver Island should calm before landfall.
> 
> Not too sure what to make of the headline. Very nasty weather COULD develop but PROBABLY won't make it here.
> 
> Anyway lots of rain and wind expected for us. Not whining yet,  but I may tomorrow.


Lol ok the prewhine is done waiting for the official whining to start tomorrow lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Gosh crazy weather! We are going to get hurricane weather here. I don’t live in a hurricane place! We get slight breezes so I have no idea what that even means or how to prepare for that lol but it is at least going to be a warm storm. 6 inches of rain from tonight to Monday but by gosh it will be warm lol


Oh geez, I hope you have things tied down. Some wind gusts can get scary. Get light weight stuff inside so it doesn’t blow off. At least you’ll get the rain y’all need but 6” is a lot at once! Stay safe!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yikes, @Jessica84, I hope you and your crew stay safe and somewhat dry. 

And @GoofyGoat I am not a fan of wind either. We don’t get a lot of it, but it makes things more difficult. And when it’s coupled with bad weather, it just makes it that much more miserable. 

We had a weird turn here in NW Tennessee. The day was colder than the night. We had to have a fire going all day, then as the sun went down and temps went up, we had to open all our doors and windows because it was getting so warm.


----------



## Jessica84

I think I have everything good. We will see about my poor chickens with the tarp over them. I might have to just turn them out because I have a feeling that tarp is going to be gone


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Poor chickens. Just bring them into you living room for a few days.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I started this thread with the term "Atmospheric River". Now we have a "bomb cyclone". It is a rapidly strengthening storm with a large pressure drop within 24 hours. 
As the cyclone heads north to Vancouver island it will spin off many Olympic sized swimming pools of water to N California and Oregon along with strong winds. Possibly near 2 feet of rain in some places. Wow! 

Get those weighted rubber boots on your chickens.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think i would put some pallets down for the chickens to stay above water on. Or little row boats...with umbrellas😜


----------



## toth boer goats

Scary stuff.
Everyone stay safe. 

I don’t like the wind either. But we need the rain.
Getting both rain and wind in the drought stricken state and willing to put up with it.


----------



## luvmyherd

We are in the foothills this weekend and will get a lot of that rain and wind here. We are working on Rod's mother's house and it will be a good test for leaks. Our son spent yesterday trimming loose branches and such.
The problem with these warm heavy storms is the water runs off too fast and melts the snow that we need to pack during the winter to feed the rivers next spring.
But at this point we must take what we can get.


----------



## Jessica84

I just saw they changed it to bomb cyclone! The amount of rain seems to be going up and in a smaller time frame. And nope I’m not going to complain one bit! I’m just going to hunker down and deal with whatever mess after


----------



## toth boer goats

Amen to that.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Just came across this headline:
Bomb Cyclone To Unleash Atmospheric River Over Northern California  

I did not know that atmospheric rivers also have categories. This one is a category 5.

They are also talking about up to 8' of snow in the mountains.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> I just saw they changed it to bomb cyclone! The amount of rain seems to be going up and in a smaller time frame. And nope I’m not going to complain one bit! I’m just going to hunker down and deal with whatever mess after


Oh no! I hope you’re not near burned out hills....watch for mudslides and washout rivers coming down any slope. Torrential rain will uproot everything in its path. When I worked the canyon fires in LA and Ventura Counties they were a nightmare. I watched many recently burned out areas wash downhill.

Stay safe!


----------



## toth boer goats

Definitely stay safe.


----------



## DDFN

Ok I want pictures of those weighted rubber boots on chickens lol

All seriously please stay safe everyone. We have just rain heading into tomorrow and through the week. Frustrated because we had been doing some excavation for the New barn and near the main gate because we were going to put drainage in only to have the backhoe go down mid process before finishing the gate entrance. Means the mini delivery will just have to get unloaded at the gate instead of driving up to the barn.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Ok I want pictures of those weighted rubber boots on chickens lol


I would but, well, not available in Canada.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I would but, well, not available in Canada.


Ok but we should send you some to use then for pictured lol probably get stuck in customs.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Jessica84 @Mike at Capra Vista and anyone else in the storms path...
How did y’all fare? Are you and yours ok? Just checking in!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

This is the damage report I sent my wife, who is out of town.


The aftermath (and the beforenglish).

I had the chance to survey the horrendous destruction. 



Giant trees delimbed.....










Household furniture scattered around the fields....


----------



## Jessica84

I’m alive! Power went out at 2 am, got up and checked the chickens and tarp was half down. Opened the gate up but they are all under the half tarp. I know we lost some trees because I heard them fall last night I am just hoping they are not on my fence. It is down right nasty out there right now so I’ll check all the damage when it lets up a little.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

More seriously:
Thanks for asking. Everything is good here - so far.

It was very interesting yesterday. When the storm hit it was like a wall of rain coming horizontally. One moment it was breezy and grey, the next moment it was very dark and rain was pounding on the roof and windows. It took about 60 seconds before the eavestroughs overflowed all over the place. (Yes, cleaning the gutters is on my never ending list). My sliding patio doors to a balcony with a 6' overhang were wet right to the top. I have only ever seen the bottoms of the doors get sprayed on during bad storms.

I was sure I was going to loose some trees.

30 minutes later it subsided to a regular windy rain fall. Another 30 minutes and it was dead calm and the rain had stopped. Another hour and sun shone under the dark clouds. There went my excuse to not clean the chicken coop.

We've had gusty winds and periods of rain the rest of the day and this morning. It is supposed to dissipate this evening.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Glad y’all are ok! 😁
trees down are a pain, but think of it as free forage ....☺😉


----------



## toth boer goats

We survived the storms as well so far.
Glad everyone is ok. 
Storm damage is the pits.


----------



## Jessica84

That’s funny because we had crazy wind and once the rain started the wind seemed to calm down. Keith left to go get the mail. We lost a tree out front and just missed the pool. The pool is the highlight of my daughters life so happy it missed that. He also slid down the hill in my truck and took out a fence. It’s just a fence between two of our fields so not the end of the world thank goodness because I don’t want to fix fence in the rain lol I’ll see how bad the truck is later. The rain is not supposed to stop until 3pm and we are sitting at 4 1/2 inches right now. That’s almost as much as we got all of last year! It’s supposed to be warm all week so please little grass seeds start growing


----------



## GoofyGoat

toth boer goats said:


> We survived the storms as well so far.
> Glad everyone is ok.
> Storm damage is the pits.


I’m so glad y’all are ok too! I didn’t realize you were so far north. I had the Santa Barbra area stuck in my head for some reason.


----------



## Tanya

I really hope you guys are all safe. We had our first hail storm here today and its still raining. But we had excessive heat so its welcome. But the winds were terrible.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

From CBC:

_More than 11,000 homes are without power as a result of the storm hitting Sunday night, according to B.C. Hydro. More than 7,000 of those families are on Vancouver Island,_
Note: all in all, 7000 without power is pretty light damage for this area. 50000 powerless homes after a good storm is not unheard of.

_Strong southeasterly winds gusting up to 100 km/h on exposed areas of the island "will persist until early this evening," according to Environment Canada ._
It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## luvmyherd

Here Comes The Sun
doot n do do do
After listening to rain and wind all night we woke to quiet and now the sun has peeked out. (Though I can see dark clouds in the direction of home.)
There was little problem only some branches down.
We are heading home soon and I worry what we will find there.


----------



## Goats Rock

Rain and chilly here- We missed all the bad weather from a few days ago. Just grey, damp and yukky. Oh and lot of mud!


----------



## DDFN

Glad everyone is doing ok. Sorry for the property damage but glad it missed the pool! 

Hang in there and let's hope for nice days ahead!


----------



## Jessica84

It wasn’t too terrible here! I’ll have to dig the ditch by the road again and a lot of downed trees but they didn’t hit anything important. So just a scratched truck and a lost tarp. It smells SO NICE out there and was pleasant to feed the cows and not get dusted out. I did watch the news (I don’t do that much) and a lot of people got slammed hard! Trucks blown over, parts of roads shut down for the flooding and even land slides. My parents are going up to where we are still out a few more cows and the big fire came threw so that will be interesting to see what mess that ended up being


----------



## Tanya

So glad every one is ok


----------



## K.B.

Well it's that time of year it's getting to 25 degrees at night ... time to shut all the doors and have everyone cozied up for the night!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Spent the morning getting ready for possible severe storms tonight....no fun 🥺


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, we are more north. 

We too had to dig ditches so it would
drain, not fun. Cold and was soaked through and through.


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat said:


> Spent the morning getting ready for possible severe storms tonight....no fun 🥺


Well now it’s your turn to be careful! 
I can’t help but wonder what city people do when they hear a storm is coming? Are they just like we need to rent a movie? Only need to find candles in case we loose power? Nothing at all? What a boring life that would be lol


----------



## Tanya

About 3 years ago we had a tornado rip through here. It was such a scary experience. 
I am praying for you guys to stay safe


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Well now it’s your turn to be careful!
> I can’t help but wonder what city people do when they hear a storm is coming? Are they just like we need to rent a movie? Only need to find candles in case we loose power? Nothing at all? What a boring life that would be lol


Thanks, hopefully it’ll just be high winds and rain, but they’re saying large hail possible too. Hail scares me because here it can get to be the size of baseballs and cause tons of damage.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

The science of size.

There are several official hail size measuring systems. Make sure to carry all these items when out measuring hail. Hail melts quickly, so it is bast to be out as it falls to get the most accurate measurement.











This seems to be the most common hail scale. Mothball - really? And what about dime size? Seems discriminatory.













Note that in this scale the grapefruit is smaller than the softball. And whose idea was it to add a teacup. Just seems wrong on so many levels.











This scale, being less traditional, does not focus on money and sports as much as the others. Some of these item may be a bit more cumbersome to carry around. But who would not want to carry a newly hatched chick in their pocket?


----------



## Goats Rock

Regardless of size- if it gets watermellon, I am moving to another planet! I wonder what the largest hail stone ever was? 
We had a terrible hail storm many years ago, the neighbor's calf was killed. Big hail stones- but I was a kid, no idea what size,
I think golf ball, as my Dad's car had all these dents in the hood and roof. Boy was he mad!


----------



## luvmyherd

I like your examples🤗. I have never had to deal with any bigger than mothball size. (And how many people know what that is?) 

We got home to no real damage. Still, the ditch in front of the house is full and not draining and the dry leaves on the deck are now sloppy mush!!! Yuck😝


----------



## FizzyGoats

I could understand if they said chicken egg for a size reference, but I truly love how the specify hen egg. You know, because those rooster eggs are a totally different size. 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> About 3 years ago we had a tornado rip through here. It was such a scary experience.
> I am praying for you guys to stay safe


Tornados are scary! I was working as a farm call vet tech at the time and we had just made it back to the garage we worked out of at the time (clinic was being built after vets left precious joint practice). Saw trees on the left and trees in the right rotating in different directions and was like well that's not good. We even started to empty the xray developing room out as it was the only place we could of tried to hide that would of been safe. It was crazy.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> The science of size.
> 
> There are several official hail size measuring systems. Make sure to carry all these items when out measuring hail. Hail melts quickly, so it is bast to be out as it falls to get the most accurate measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214323
> 
> This seems to be the most common hail scale. Mothball - really? And what about dime size? Seems discriminatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214324
> 
> Note that in this scale the grapefruit is smaller than the softball. And whose idea was it to add a teacup. Just seems wrong on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214325
> 
> This scale, being less traditional, does not focus on money and sports as much as the others. Some of these item may be a bit more cumbersome to carry around. But who would not want to carry a newly hatched chick in their pocket?


I want to see you carrying all of this especially the newly hatched baby chick for measuring hail please. Is it like endless pockets or like Mary popping bag?


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> Regardless of size- if it gets watermellon, I am moving to another planet! I wonder what the largest hail stone ever was?
> We had a terrible hail storm many years ago, the neighbor's calf was killed. Big hail stones- but I was a kid, no idea what size,
> I think golf ball, as my Dad's car had all these dents in the hood and roof. Boy was he mad!


If it gets that big I will move to.the new planet with you!

We had a bad one when I was younger and poor outside cat was running from car to car and too scared to run to the open house door to get to safety or to stay under one car. I don't even want to imagine a size big enough to kill a calf.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Got lucky ...lots of wind and rain but only nickel size hail....yay! 😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Glad everyone is ok and hanging in there! @Mike at Capra Vista your posts always make me chuckle!


----------



## DDFN

Really chilly here this morning. Hoping everyone is still safe and doing o.k.. mini arrived before the rain hits tomorrow!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> I want to see you carrying all of this especially the newly hatched baby chick for measuring hail please. Is it like endless pockets or like Mary popping bag?


Well, all I can say is, if you want to be a hail size scientist and do a good job, than you need to have the proper equipment. For carrying the objects, I envision something like a contorted egg carton with varying sized compartments. I think the hard part of the job would be holding the umbrella while you measure.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goats Rock said:


> I wonder what the largest hail stone ever was?


(from The Weather Network )
_Scientists at Penn State University in the U.S. think they've found evidence that a storm that struck a town in Argentina may have produced at least one hailstorm that is the largest on record: Somewhere between 18.8 cm and 23.6 cm. 

The current record for largest hailstone belongs to a 20.3-centimetre stone that fell in 2010 in Vivian, South Dakota, weighing in at about 878 grams. That's markedly heavier than Canada's record, a 290-gram stone that fell near Cedoux, Sask., in 1973. 

One of the paper's authors, Penn State graduate student Rachel Gutierrez, said there was a connection between how fast a thunderstorm is spinning, and larger hail size, though stressed there was much that was still unknown.

The researchers propose hail larger than about 6 inches (15 cm) should be classified as 'gargantuan,' to help raise public awareness of the risk posed by the storms that produce them.

“In some rare cases, 6-inch hail has actually gone through roofs and multiple floors in houses. We’d like to help mitigate the impacts on life and property, to help anticipate these kinds of events.”











_
You really want to have a good brelly in weather like this.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

FizzyGoats said:


> I could understand if they said chicken egg for a size reference, but I truly love how the specify hen egg. You know, because those rooster eggs are a totally different size. 🤣


Yes, I noticed that too. Though my mind went in a different direction. Hen is the word for all(most) female birds. So not specifying chicken leaves a lot of variance. After DuckDuckGoing I learned that hen is also a female fish and female lobster. I think lobster egg size would be a handy comparison.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> your posts always make me chuckle!


You're very kind.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Glad you guys are SAFE! Ill take digging drainage ditches any day over major storm damage. Its a creepy silence when you walk out after a major tornadic storm. And buildings are gone. No signs, no trees, just gone. Count your blessings!
Im thrilled everyone is good. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, glad you are ok. 😮


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Well, all I can say is, if you want to be a hail size scientist and do a good job, than you need to have the proper equipment. For carrying the objects, I envision something like a contorted egg carton with varying sized compartments. I think the hard part of the job would be holding the umbrella while you measure.


So egg carton with one slot with a sunroof for the newly hatched chick and get an umbrella hat to help with holding it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> So egg carton with one slot with a sunroof for the newly hatched chick and get an umbrella hat to help with holding it.


Sunroof!!!! Hahahahaha! Perfect.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Sunroof!!!! Hahahahaha! Perfect.


Hehehehe well my dad always said great minds go in circles lol 
Gotta have a sense of humor to make it through the day.


----------



## DDFN

toth boer goats said:


>


It's ok I am just a few fries short of a happy meal lol


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, that is OK with me. 🤪😀


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Enough already!!!
Rain, rain, rain.
It rained all night (I finally got up at 3AM)
Rained all yesterday and all night before that.
The 7 and even 10 day forecasts for Nanaimo (Vancouver Island) are nothing but rain, interspersed with showers and periods of rain - periodically accompanied by high winds.

There is no need for this. It will not fix the hot dry summer we had. 

Personally, we are fine. Being, literally, on our own little hill, flooding is not an issue for us. Though the chicken run is more suited for duck right now.

If the river rises enough to flood the road, we won't be able to get out. But that takes a lot of water.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh man. Grab those floaties! Get those little row boats out for the goats. 😜
It has rained on & off for 3 days now. Temps dropped to 50s & 40s. If its not raining,its drizzle. So now...I have runny noses showing up on my girls. I hate the drizzle. Either rain & stop, or get sunny. Geeez! Its a slippery, muddy state right now!


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Enough already!!!
> Rain, rain, rain.
> It rained all night (I finally got up at 3AM)
> Rained all yesterday and all night before that.
> The 7 and even 10 day forecasts for Nanaimo (Vancouver Island) are nothing but rain, interspersed with showers and periods of rain - periodically accompanied by high winds.
> 
> There is no need for this. It will not fix the hot dry summer we had.
> 
> Personally, we are fine. Being, literally, on our own little hill, flooding is not an issue for us. Though the chicken run is more suited for duck right now.
> 
> If the river rises enough to flood the road, we won't be able to get out. But that takes a lot of water.


Glad you have a little hill. We live in a town of natural springs so when it rains we get wet and muddy. I too am on a hill but everything kind of runs down through two parts of property gets nasty but does not flood. Some of the roads not far from here flood but normally we are fine. Occasionally the old barn will take on water which is why we are building a new barn soon! Hang in there and good luck. I am already tries of the mud and red flat where we started leveling for the new barn.


----------



## DDFN

Oh my goodness. So kinda weather related what is up with the yellow jackets?!?!?! Yes I was at gome depot, yes I had to get a few thing in a buggy. . . No I did not sign up for a yellow jacket to decide to come out into the chilling weather as I was loading my car. I thought it went away. Then my cart started to roll a little so I reached back with one hand to be sure it didn't go any where and what happens!?!? I get attacked by the darn yellow jacket! First how in earth is a yellow jacket hanging out in the parking lot of home depot and second why is it the only living bug I am allergic to decides to find me while out alone without any benadryl since I had the car in the shop for the insurance damage repair I had taken the benadryl out and forgot to put it back in. . . Called the husband and he didn't answer, called my local friend no answer and started trying to figure if it would be a bad reaction or if I had enough time to get to a pharmacy or grocery store. Ended up having enough time and a softball sized wrist by the time I got through the checkout lol. Half of the benadryl shelf was empty got the last box of gelcaps and one of the last bottles of liquid. Didn't have time to wait for a table to dissolve in my system. 

Ok I thought it was winter right? Who wants the local yellow jackets?


----------



## Goatastic43

Yikes! Glad your ok @DDFN! That would be scary!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. Glad you are ok.


----------



## DDFN

Thanks. Took another dose before i went to sleep last night. Woke up this morning with a very stiff wrist but the swelling has gone down. Will have a fun day mucking stalls! At least it isn't raining here.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN ...put that benadryl in your pocket! Carry ar least 2 in that blister pack...at all times! Geeeeez that was Not good. We Goatees need to take care of each other. Glad you are ok. All flying insects stay in warm buildings.,areas, until is 32° or below for at least 10 days....


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN ...put that benadryl in your pocket! Carry ar least 2 in that blister pack...at all times! Geeeeez that was Not good. We Goatees need to take care of each other. Glad you are ok. All flying insects stay in warm buildings.,areas, until is 32° or below for at least 10 days....


Thanks! I used to keep a bottle of liquid in what ever I was driving and gelcaps at work and in my purse but I stopped carrying a purse last year. Havent ever had anything bad happen in so many years I got out of my habits. I will be carry gelcaps in my pocket now for sure. Still never expected a yellow jacket in the middle of a paved parking lot in the city though. They don't even have plants out since the garden center is closed for the season. City jackets! I told my husband I wonder if they would of said anything if I started popping the pills or downing a bottle in the store before getting to the check out lol.


----------



## Tanya

Its raining here tonight. Its so much water that everything is flooded. I have goats, chickens and pig in my house. The springbuck, reighndeer, Emu's and duikers are all up in the housing shed on my neighbors property.. dang I need a hot shower.


----------



## Goats Rock

Poor Tanya! We finally had our 1st 2 frosts. Now the flies need to DIE. Die flies, die! And Spiders, follow the flies leads, 
go away. My barn is not a Halloween decoration! Spiders are working overtime, hopefully, they are done now. please!.......


----------



## Tanya

@Goats Rock 

Now spiders feast on flies and then go into hiding or look for flies else where.... frost is good... I think....

We need this rain... just not tomorrows mud. And I must say, my bull frog and her mate are "brrrp" ing up a storm. I love it....


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Its raining here tonight. Its so much water that everything is flooded. I have goats, chickens and pig in my house. The springbuck, reighndeer, Emu's and duikers are all up in the housing shed on my neighbors property.. dang I need a hot shower.


Glad you got everyone indoors. Hang in there!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

So glad the rain has let up. My poor animals started getting cabin fever this afternoon. If you want difficult animals try stabling 9 springbuck and 5 reighndeer for 17 hours in the same area.... poor guys. It was like releasing wild horses tonight. But we are all dry... yay...


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you could let them loose.


----------



## luvmyherd

My whine today is a bit snarky. The weather was too nice this weekend. I was really happy except we were having a party and I wanted to have a nice cozy fire going. But it was so unseasonably warm we could not.

I have to comment on the yellowjackets. Yes we have them every summer and they really hide their nests! I have had them sting me just for spite.
But the one story that comes to mind is returning from The Grand Canyon and stopped at a campground for a whole day to relax but ended up trapped in the RV due to so many of those buggers! I swear it gave me yellowjacket PTSD. Good thing we were not in a tent.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

It is continuing to rain here on Vancouver Island with no end in the forecast. We have a high wind warning in effect. Some are reporting this as our third bomb cyclone in three weeks. It is still dark out but I sure hear the wind howling around the house. Hope we don't loose many trees. Strong wind and soaking wet ground is not a good combination for keeping trees vertical. I also hope there won't be too many power outages.

My chickens are starting to quack.


----------



## Tanya

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> It is continuing to rain here on Vancouver Island with no end in the forecast. We have a high wind warning in effect. Some are reporting this as our third bomb cyclone in three weeks. It is still dark out but I sure hear the wind howling around the house. Hope we don't loose many trees. Strong wind and soaking wet ground is not a good combination for keeping trees vertical. I also hope there won't be too many power outages.
> 
> My chickens are starting to quack.


Oh man. Quacking chickens are a new breed.
I am hoping your ttees stay up, the ground stays where it is and you get some sunshine soon. This is such an unforgiving weather pattern.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Well that was delightful. As it got light out this morning, it cleared up. I went out to do my morning feeding and such, and it was beautiful. Blue sky, dead calm, trees still dripping. What an unexpected interlude. 
Two hours later and it is back to being overcast, windy and raining. Goats are back in the barn after their short tour of the pasture.


----------



## Goats Rock

We are blessed with a few days of dry, light breeze and 50's-60ºs F. Trying to get all the barn winterization done. It is a process. I deep bed everyone, year round,
so 3 or 4 times a year, everything gets cleaned down to the concrete, then start over. However- now we have 2 huge barns- somehow, the herd got split in 2- My son started
helping and more and more goats migrated his way. (my truck, then those got bred and now probably 75 at his place). 

We don't usually do the entire barns cleaning in one event, I'll clean mine (goat pens are 25' by 60") with the tractor, then do smaller pens, finally a few weeks later, do the other farm (Aux) farm. This time,
it has been one continual, non stop cleaning for the last week. Even though I use a tractor, there is still a lot of hand shoveling, corners, etc. Plus, moving entire groups around to clean areas,
a lot of fiddling around before the actual cleaning! Funny thing is, the pack is dry on top, and clean (lots of wasted hay! grrr) you can kneel and not get wet knees, no yuk smell, etc. But, 3 or 4"
down- Oh boy! So, once started, you have to finish- no stopping! The one barn has 3 areas of 100 ft. long and 16" wide. Lots of room- lots of poop, lots of loads! 

At Aux farm, it was an old cow barn, the North end is open with 2 large garage door size openings, then one side has 2 huge openings. So, we have to put up tarps, and fasten so the wind wont rip
them. We use gates, anchor to concrete walls with anchor bolts and lumber, then fasten to the concrete floors with anchor bolts and lumber. It has plenty of ventilation- no condensation- but what a job.
Then, we have to use the man doors to take groups outside. (big old concrete cattle feedlot) for sunshine- 

Anyway- it is nice that we have such nice days to prep for winter- but I need a rain day to get to stop working for a few hours! lol


----------



## luvmyherd

We had houseguests for the weekend who left yesterday. When we walked them out it was so beautiful that I insisted on going for a hike. We packed up the dog and headed for a little lake up the road. It was absolutely perfect.
Then, in the evening, it clouded up and began a rain that lasted all night and into today. I am not whining though because I am curled up by a cozy fire sipping hot cocoa.☕


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

luvmyherd said:


> I am not whining though ....


Well then you miss the point of the thread.


----------



## luvmyherd

Noted. But I would be whining about such nasty cold weather if not for the fire and cocoa.


----------



## DDFN

Welcome to east TN if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes and it may change. 

Ok so it's the time if the year for cold and hot to play tag your it. Very chilly this morning went to work my classroom was freezing start heading home and it's some what hot and nice. Get home and it's already chilly again. Ugh make up your mind TN. Feel like I need 4 layers of clothed to carry each day.


----------



## Goatastic43

DDFN said:


> Welcome to east TN if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes and it may change.
> 
> Ok so it's the time if the year for cold and hot to play tag your it. Very chilly this morning went to work my classroom was freezing start heading home and it's some what hot and nice. Get home and it's already chilly again. Ugh make up your mind TN. Feel like I need 4 layers of clothed to carry each day.


So true! What ever the weatherman says, expect the opposite and you’ll get pretty close to what the weather will really be…..


----------



## K.B.

HERE COMES THE SNOW!!!!


----------



## K.B.

Plowable snow for northern Minnesota, gale warnings for Lake Superior


An inch of rain for much of Minnesota. Several inches of snow for northern Minnesota.




www.mprnews.org


----------



## Tanya

We have a province exactly like TN. Its the Western Cape. It starts hot, chills down to single digits, rains, then heats up to high double digits then once you have survived that you have the wind to contend with. All in one day.


----------



## Rancho Draco

K.B. said:


> Plowable snow for northern Minnesota, gale warnings for Lake Superior
> 
> 
> An inch of rain for much of Minnesota. Several inches of snow for northern Minnesota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mprnews.org


I'm so not ready for snow. I've had a million and one things going on and haven't gotten anywhere near fully winterized. We already are getting hit with the wind. Hopefully it will melt off


----------



## Goats Rock

I usually get all my winterization stuff finally done in.......March or April! Then its time to open doors and take down plastic over window openings......
Does anyone ever really get everything done before Winter weather hits?


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> So true! What ever the weatherman says, expect the opposite and you’ll get pretty close to what the weather will really be…..


Yup thats Tenn for you!


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> HERE COMES THE SNOW!!!!


No, no thank you. Lol not ready for snow yet. Hang in there!


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> We have a province exactly like TN. Its the Western Cape. It starts hot, chills down to single digits, rains, then heats up to high double digits then once you have survived that you have the wind to contend with. All in one day.


Oh dear I know exactly how the people there feel. At the old farm it could snow on back side property while sun shining on the front side lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

When I first moved to TN, I was so confused by the weather. I remember calling my family and saying the sun was a liar. It was bright and shining so I went out without a coat and it was freezing, the breeze cut right through my hoodie. That just didn’t happen in Colorado. The drastic weather changes and temp changes happened, but the sun never lied to me there. Lol. 

I also had never experienced or heard of ice storms until I moved out here. And getting used to tornado season, well, I’ll let you know when that happens (lived here about 17 years now). 

I do have to say it has the most breathtaking fall seasons. Now if we could decide whether it’s warm, cold or somewhere in between, that’d be great. A little consistency would be nice. And it’d be super nice to land consistently on the warmer side.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh the colors have been spectacular this year! It’s been perfect conditions for beauty! We went to Cades Cove yesterday and it was breathtaking, with the mountains and colors!


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> When I first moved to TN, I was so confused by the weather. I remember calling my family and saying the sun was a liar. It was bright and shining so I went out without a coat and it was freezing, the breeze cut right through my hoodie. That just didn’t happen in Colorado. The drastic weather changes and temp changes happened, but the sun never lied to me there. Lol.
> 
> I also had never experienced or heard of ice storms until I moved out here. And getting used to tornado season, well, I’ll let you know when that happens (lived here about 17 years now).
> 
> I do have to say it has the most breathtaking fall seasons. Now if we could decide whether it’s warm, cold or somewhere in between, that’d be great. A little consistency would be nice. And it’d be super nice to land consistently on the warmer side.


Hahaha consistency ok maybe it will be consistent with being inconsistent. Didyoy get the massive rain tonight? I was driving home from work and the road started to flood and the winds where so high that the remaining road got lostin all the leaves and with it being dark couldn't tell where the road started or ended. That's it I am done! I think Sunday it will be below freezing already!


----------



## FizzyGoats

We did get rain but not as bad. It is supposed to dip down to freezing over the next few nights. I was just out cleaning and refilling waters and making sure all my hoses were disconnected. I get so spoiled leaving them all hooked up most the year that sometimes I am reminded the hard way.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Thanks for the reminder. I too need to get my hoses and stuff cleared away. Maybe I'll get off my butt and do it today. I'll add it to the never shrinking list.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes Thankyou. Ive got to go get Gypsys coat out. Wash , disenfect, and fill all waterers, then disconnect the hoses. Get the heatlamps out and make sure they all work. Then clean off the floors and add hay in the corners. We are on the winter rollar coaster. Tonight we freeze! ⛄


----------



## DDFN

At least my current barn is close enough I can drag the hose inside my parents basement to store between watering (doesn't freeze in there if away from the door). The old farm we had to carry water to the back pasture in winter no fun!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I was hauling a goat to meet a buyer this morning, and it was windy, but sunny and pleasant. By the time I met up with the buyer, dropped the goat off, and started heading home, it was getting seriously chilly. And now I'm seeing snow flurries! I need to bring in all of my liquid meds that I have out at the barn, 'cause I bet they might freeze tonight.


----------



## luvmyherd

Believe it or not we are still getting tomatoes, zucchini and green beans out of our garden. It is not the only time it has lasted into November but it is rare.

This morning we got a taste of fog. A reminder of what is in store in the coming months. It can be real pea soup. It never really burned off today.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Believe it or not we are still getting tomatoes, zucchini and green beans out of our garden. It is not the only time it has lasted into November but it is rare.
> 
> This morning we got a taste of fog. A reminder of what is in store in the coming months. It can be real pea soup. It never really burned off today.


I did a salvage pick of the garden on Monday. Still had some okra, tomatos, jalapenos, bell peppers and habaneros. Have a some okra left to dry to seed out but other than that just closed the garden this week.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

It's S.N.O.W.I.N.G - Northwest, Ohio!!!!! 🤢🤮🤮🤮🥶😭😲🙄👎👎 <----- How I feel right now.


----------



## Tanya

Is it the right time for snow already? It feels like yesterday the last time it snowed there.


----------



## Goatastic43

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> It's S.N.O.W.I.N.G - Northwest, Ohio!!!!! 🤢🤮🤮🤮🥶


Ugh….not snow…….not yet!!!!! I’m not emotionally prepared yet!!! I had a dream about snow the other night…..hope it wasn’t prophetic……


----------



## ksalvagno

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> It's S.N.O.W.I.N.G - Northwest, Ohio!!!!!  QUOTE]
> 
> It is snowing in North Central Ohio too. Luckily there shouldn't be much in accumulation.


----------



## ksalvagno

Tanya said:


> Is it the right time for snow already? It feels like yesterday the last time it snowed there.


In Ohio yes. But November we don't see much snow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Not Yet...Please...Im not a Snow person! I agree YUK! I do hope it melts off and warms up for you guys!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tanya said:


> Is it the right time for snow already? It feels like yesterday the last time it snowed there.


It's not too usual to see some snow in November. Ohio weather is very unpredictable though, last year, we got several inches of snow at the end of April. 😳


Goatastic43 said:


> Ugh….not snow…….not yet!!!!! I’m not emotionally prepared yet!!! I had a dream about snow the other night…..hope it wasn’t prophetic……


That's how I feel! Hope you don't get any for awhile.


Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww Not Yet...Please...Im not a Snow person! I agree YUK! I do hope it melts off and warms up for you guys!


Neither am I, thanks!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

@ksalvagno 

Yay I'm not alone! 😂 It's still snowing here and looks like it'll continue most of the day. The temp is 35F, but it's building up on the ground, then melts after a bit. Now our yard is a sloppy, white, with a touch of green mess. The goats do not approve.


----------



## ksalvagno

We just changed over to rain. So now it will all be a sloppy mess. Luckily everything should melt quickly.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yuck! 

It finally stopped snowing here - no rain either. Half of the snow is all melted, so it's pretty sloppy over here!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Got 3 inches last night here in central Minnesota. A lot of it melted today but the goats were not impressed at all. One of the boys from this spring did that "I'm being murdered" scream when I opened their door this morning and everything was white🙄😆


----------



## DDFN

My horses do that exact thing. Poor boy had to look at white snow. I have a feeling we will get some snow this year. Was seeding some of the peppers and okra today and the temp dropped really fast.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Though I enjoy a good snowfall and have spent many happy hours playing in the snow, - xc skiing, snowshoeing - one of the main reasons for moving to the island from Calgary is to get away from snow and the long winter.

That said, we have had 3" of rain, in my rain gauge, since noon yesterday.

But it looks like my chickens are getting used to the rain.


----------



## Goatastic43

Rancho Draco said:


> Got 3 inches last night here in central Minnesota. A lot of it melted today but the goats were not impressed at all. One of the boys from this spring did that "I'm being murdered" scream when I opened their door this morning and everything was white


I would do that scream too……


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

All the rain in BC, brought by yet another Atmospheric River, has caused local flooding, and several mud/rock slides. Some reports of cars swept off the roads (but no further details). Travel east, to the interior of BC, is now difficult due to slides on most of the main routes. This is all news from yesterday and it rained all night and it is still raining. Rain will let up this afternoon here in Nanaimo.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is awful.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Roads are close all over SW BC due to flooding and landslides. Several local evacuation orders due to flooding. Forecast is calling for a drop in temps and there is a wind warning.

On a personal note, we are now stranded. The road we're on (our only way out) is flooded and the river is still rising. I'm guessing the road will be passable tomorrow, unless there is damage to the road itself. A few larger pick up trucks are still driving through the water, but the water is over their bumpers. Some are driving though just for the fun of it, going back and forth a few times.

The chickens are adapting well.


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow! Stay safe! Also, your chickens look delicious….


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Go out and catch one for me! Yum Yum!😜


----------



## ksalvagno

What breed of chicken is that?  At least you can catch some good protein.


----------



## alwaystj9

That looks like the Upstream Water Chicken...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Are those the rare sandy red free range chickens?😂🤣😁😜


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Roads are close all over SW BC due to flooding and landslides. Several local evacuation orders due to flooding. Forecast is calling for a drop in temps and there is a wind warning.
> 
> On a personal note, we are now stranded. The road we're on (our only way out) is flooded and the river is still rising. I'm guessing the road will be passable tomorrow, unless there is damage to the road itself. A few larger pick up trucks are still driving through the water, but the water is over their bumpers. Some are driving though just for the fun of it, going back and forth a few times.
> 
> The chickens are adapting well.


Lol well at least the chickens don't need snorkles! 

Hang in there and best wishes for safety. Arm floated for all!


----------



## Tanya

Those look like the rare rose pink beak pekkers... 

Please be safe


----------



## toth boer goats

Be safe.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Looks like we are free again. River was up about 4m (~14ft) from our two days of rain. Down about 2m this morning.



Yesterday: Road flooded below our hay field. Raining.










This morning: River very high but road is clear. Sunny and frosty.










The road below my hay field during flood.











Road and my neighbour's hay field.


----------



## alwaystj9

One of my strongest flood memories is how quiet it was -- except for the foreign sound of waves and water.
It was surreal. Glad y'all are okay.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hopefully the rain is over for awhile. The flooding is awful. The pictures of your surrounding area are beautiful ( minus the flood). I do hope the water receeds and you can let your chickens dry out


----------



## Goats Rock

Wow, that's a lot of water! Deep water on roads scares the heck out of me. Once in Missouri by the Mo.River, big flood in St. Charles. (outside St. Louis). The road was flooded at 
night. The water looked ok, but dark, rainy and black water and whirlpools on the road- I would not drive through it- no way. (even though the road was flat- I thought). We had a big argument over not driving thru that water. We watched a vehicle about a quarter mile away- start driving through it- halfway across, the vehicle (suv of some sort) slowly started swirling around- 
the last we saw of it, it was headed for the main river, on its side. (way before cell phones). We drove back to town and reported it- no idea if they survived or not. 
I still see that black water and black whirlpools in nightmares. (oh, and the road wasn't flat, it had a pretty good dip in it, I went back and looked after the water receded!) 

So glad you all are ok. Water over roads is nothing to mess with! Hopefully, your chickens get rid of the gills and get the land lungs back!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

It's a nice sunny day and I have the chickens drying out as I write. They look awful now but should be back to normal soon. We are not expecting any rain until Thursday.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goats Rock said:


> We watched a vehicle about a quarter mile away- start driving through it- halfway across, the vehicle (suv of some sort) slowly started swirling around- the last we saw of it, it was headed for the main river, on its side. (way before cell phones). We drove back to town and reported it- no idea if they survived or not.


How terrible! Good thing you decided not to try it. I don't know why some assume the unknown is safe. Flood water can be so dangerous.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep, those.chickens look more like sushi,.all wet and sticky. Good thang you can hang them out to dry !


----------



## luvmyherd

That is just so much water!!
My daughter in WA had it pretty bad and their basement.(which they had been getting bids to get sealed up) leaked like a sieve. She is on a hill so they do not get flooded from underneath. Three years ago I was driving to her house in a deluge where it was not safe to continue but even less safe to stop. A 50 gal garbage can floated by me standing straight up.

Here today it is quiet and dry (lots of morning fog) but cold like, yep, that's winter.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is a lot of water. I hope your house didn't flood.


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> Wow, that's a lot of water! Deep water on roads scares the heck out of me. Once in Missouri by the Mo.River, big flood in St. Charles. (outside St. Louis). The road was flooded at
> night. The water looked ok, but dark, rainy and black water and whirlpools on the road- I would not drive through it- no way. (even though the road was flat- I thought). We had a big argument over not driving thru that water. We watched a vehicle about a quarter mile away- start driving through it- halfway across, the vehicle (suv of some sort) slowly started swirling around-
> the last we saw of it, it was headed for the main river, on its side. (way before cell phones). We drove back to town and reported it- no idea if they survived or not.
> I still see that black water and black whirlpools in nightmares. (oh, and the road wasn't flat, it had a pretty good dip in it, I went back and looked after the water receded!)
> 
> So glad you all are ok. Water over roads is nothing to mess with! Hopefully, your chickens get rid of the gills and get the land lungs back!


Oh no! That would if been horrible. We have roads that flood here but when I drove the Audi I would push it more than I do now. I would still go through it if it was at the bottom of the door but not if higher. Again only on the roads I knew were safe. Other ones I knew would wash out or had low places no way! We live in a natural spring area so roads get covered in heavy rains easily and it's a norm here. We just know the flood zones and which roads that close during high water. Glad you all didn't go through it and hope the others survived it.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> It's a nice sunny day and I have the chickens drying out as I write. They look awful now but should be back to normal soon. We are not expecting any rain until Thursday.


Humm I hate to say it but your chicken aren't looking too well. Too bad all the flood waters washed their feathers clean off!


----------



## Goatastic43

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> It's a nice sunny day and I have the chickens drying out as I write. They look awful now but should be back to normal soon. We are not expecting any rain until Thursday.


Mike your my daily dose of humor! 🤣 Make sure I’m there to taste those chicken legs, ok?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

ksalvagno said:


> Wow. That is a lot of water. I hope your house didn't flood.


Thanks. No need to worry. We are on top of our own little hill about 25m (80') above the river. Of the several natural disasters that can befall us here at home, flooding is not one. Though with an unbelievable amount of water we could find ourselves on our own island.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

See, the chickens are fine after drying out. Their feathers were just really flattened due to the rain.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Flooding...










... and just a really high river 24 hours later.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Glad you're OK, and you and your chickens have started the process of drying out and returning to normal.


----------



## Tanya

We saw the footage from Vancouver island and all the flooding. Hope all are safe


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love the humor..grateful you aresafe. The 5 chickens left from the swimming group tells me you lost over half your flock when hung out to dry. To many hungry predators displaced from the flood? 😜😁


----------



## toth boer goats

We here in California can take some of that water off your hands to fill our empty lakes. 

Stay safe, that is a lot of water.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Love the humor..grateful you aresafe. The 5 chickens left from the swimming group tells me you lost over half your flock when hung out to dry. To many hungry predators displaced from the flood? 😜😁


Shhh I was hoping he wouldn't notice I borrowed a few for lunch.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Moers kiko boars said:


> Love the humor..grateful you aresafe. The 5 chickens left from the swimming group tells me you lost over half your flock when hung out to dry. To many hungry predators displaced from the flood? 😜😁


You are half right. I have lost a number of chickens to predators, but that was before the flooding. I must add that less than half my chickens are in the picture. They are not well trained in taking group pictures.


----------



## DDFN

So your next goal is to work on training for group pictures right. Sorry you lost some before the floods.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

*Vancouver Island braces for 3 more storms in 7 days*
Government weather agency tracking multiple atmospheric rivers heading for B.C.

Great. Just what we need. BC is still recovering from last week's flooding. It's been called Canada's costliest natural disaster. At least 4 people dead, several still missing. Major highways (and other roads) and rail closed due to land slides, wash outs and collapse of bridges. Hundreds of homes flooded, farms flooded with the loss of livestock in the thousands.
Vancouver, Canada's busiest port, at near standstill. Can't move incoming product. Gasoline rationing is in effect in SW BC and nonessential travel is banned in some flood affected areas.

They were repairing the road at my farm yesterday. The shoulder was washed away and there was damage to a culvert (see pics in earlier post). They should be finished just in time for this afternoon's rain.

Now, where is that umbrella.......


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

AND --- Santa Claus parade, scheduled for Saturday, Nov. 27 is cancelled due to forecast of atmospheric rivers heading to the area this weekend.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> *Vancouver Island braces for 3 more storms in 7 days*
> Government weather agency tracking multiple atmospheric rivers heading for B.C.
> 
> Great. Just what we need. BC is still recovering from last week's flooding. It's been called Canada's costliest natural disaster. At least 4 people dead, several still missing. Major highways (and other roads) and rail closed due to land slides, wash outs and collapse of bridges. Hundreds of homes flooded, farms flooded with the loss of livestock in the thousands.
> Vancouver, Canada's busiest port, at near standstill. Can't move incoming product. Gasoline rationing is in effect in SW BC and nonessential travel is banned in some flood affected areas.
> 
> They were repairing the road at my farm yesterday. The shoulder was washed away and there was damage to a culvert (see pics in earlier post). They should be finished just in time for this afternoon's rain.
> 
> Now, where is that umbrella.......


Hang in there! Do your goats have umbrella hats? Maybe some arm floaties too!?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Hang in there! Do your goats have umbrella hats? Maybe some arm floaties too!?


Haha. Yes, I've tried that in the past. My blackberry brambles are full of shredded umbrella hats and deflated floaties.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Better get mini row boats! The Dollar store carries them. At least give them s floating chance in those.River Floods comeing!
You guys take care! Be safe.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, hope the weather is easy on you.


----------



## ksalvagno

Get the Ark ready. 😳


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

We've been practising.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Should we start calling you Noah?🤣🥰


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Haha. Yes, I've tried that in the past. My blackberry brambles are full of shredded umbrella hats and deflated floaties.


Oh man so many hats and floated ruined. . . Wait how are the black berries not shredded by the goats instead ? This seems like Some Canadian trickier at play here. . .


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 216139
> We've been practising.


Clearly the goats have proven they no longer need those umbrella hats and arm floaties. They want skipper hats and I see one already has the pirate eye patch on in the back.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Argh matey. We ain't afraid of no flood. Arrr.


----------



## Goatastic43

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Argh matey. We ain't afraid of no flood. Arrr.


 ‍☠


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Argh matey. We ain't afraid of no flood. Arrr.


Ok I definitely need to up my costume game if I am still going to be able to maintain my friendship with you. 
Ps too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## luvmyherd

Tanya said:


>


Beautiful! I love rainbows. We saw them nearly every day in Hawaii but they are pretty rare in California.


----------



## luvmyherd

It is staying pretty cold now. We are gonna take a break from it and head to Death Valley for a week. It has been in the 70's during the day and 40's at night there. Should be perfect for hiking and sleeping🌞


----------



## Goats Rock

A goat boat! 
Goats on Boats,
Boats for Goats, 
Boating Goats, 
Goating Boats,
Floating Goats, 
Goating Floats, 
Floats for Goats, 
Goats that Float....

(ok, I'll stop!)


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol someone’s been reading to much Dr. Seuss and Cat in the Hat!


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> It is staying pretty cold now. We are gonna take a break from it and head to Death Valley for a week. It has been in the 70's during the day and 40's at night there. Should be perfect for hiking and sleeping🌞


I don't think I have ever heard anyone going to death valley before. Curious what is it like? Never been to California but my hubby had during college.


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> A goat boat!
> Goats on Boats,
> Boats for Goats,
> Boating Goats,
> Goating Boats,
> Floating Goats,
> Goating Floats,
> Floats for Goats,
> Goats that Float....
> 
> (ok, I'll stop!)


You remind me of the goat meme in the floaties going down a river in a hat and sun glasses. It was probably one of the cool Canadian goats though in disguise.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> I don't think I have ever heard anyone going to death valley before. Curious what is it like? Never been to California but my hubby had during college.


I camped there once many years ago. The only time I saw a thermometer go over 120F. (Okay, not counting cooking thermometers.)


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> I don't think I have ever heard anyone going to death valley before. Curious what is it like? Never been to California but my hubby had during college.


Well, for starters you only want to go to Death Valley in the winter. When it is in the 30's and 40's up north; it is in the 70's there. A nice break that is not too far away. It is desert but there are wonderful rock formations and colorful views. It also has a Star Wars history from the first movie.
There are also sand dunes that are fun to explore during the day and at night for different reasons.
We have been many times and really love it. We do avoid it like the plague when we pass by in the summer.💥


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I camped there once many years ago. The only time I saw a thermometer go over 120F. (Okay, not counting cooking thermometers.)


And this is why I wonder about going to a place called death valley. Sounds more like a cemetery attraction. I am so used to the east TN temp I do not think I could handle the 120 degree weather there. 

You all know I am now going to have to research death valley.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Well, for starters you only want to go to Death Valley in the winter. When it is in the 30's and 40's up north; it is in the 70's there. A nice break that is not too far away. It is desert but there are wonderful rock formations and colorful views. It also has a Star Wars history from the first movie.
> There are also sand dunes that are fun to explore during the day and at night for different reasons.
> We have been many times and really love it. We do avoid it like the plague when we pass by in the summer.💥


Ok now this makes more sense to me. A nice winter warming area. Oh you had me at rock formations! Sounds fun! Just not during the death summer heat.


----------



## Tanya

And we have such beautiful nourishing rain. Destiny and Gizmo are obviously not happy but hey, what can I do about it.


----------



## Tanya

This is after 2 hours of rain


----------



## luvmyherd

That is a lot of water. I well remember my goat's reaction to flooding.
Hope you are able to dry out.
Too bad all the H2O can't be more evenly distributed. We are so dry.


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> Oh you had me at rock formations!


A few of our pix from past visits.















The mysterious moving rocks.


----------



## luvmyherd

"You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy."
Mos Eisley was down there.








And R2D2 walked through here.


----------



## DDFN

Thanks nice pictures! Love the rock formations.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice. 👍


----------



## Goats Rock

Those are great photos!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

*Upcoming 3rd atmospheric river could be worst since 1st B.C storm 2 weeks ago: Farnworth*
Heavy rain expected to continue through much of B.C.

“We’re in the middle of one of the most intense series of storms that we have seen along coastal B.C,” Public Safety Minister Mike Farnworth said. “The interior and southwest areas continue to see heavy rains with more on the way.”

Farnworth said that while the models vary, the upcoming midweek storm could be “the most intense” since heavy flooding first hit B.C. on Nov. 15. He warned that people along the north, central and south coasts, on Vancouver Island, in Abbotsford and on Sumas Prairie could expect an “extremely volatile situation.”
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a personal note, though we are wet and the goats have cabin fever, the Nanaimo River crested yesterday well below flooding. We will see what the upcoming “extremely volatile situation” brings.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, stay safe.


----------



## Tanya

Hey @Mike at Capra Vista 
Its funny. That is how our weekend was described.... and it hasnt really stopped yet. 

Really hope you guys stay safe


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Be sure and keep us updated on your situation. Praying it wont be as bad as they predicted! Be safe..take care!


----------



## ksalvagno

Stay safe!


----------



## Goats Rock

Scary weather- stay safe- and your chickens and goats, too!


----------



## DDFN

Noah, I mean Mike, keep those goat on the boat a little longer and hope your chicken/fish don't lose all their feathers again. Hang in there please and be safe!


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## DDFN

Mike you doing ok? Do you need to replace your snorkel for scuba tanks yet?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Thanks all. We are fine. We have hardly had any rain today, so far. Not sure what's been happening in other parts of BC.
Our area like all coastal areas in BC is under "flood watch". No flood warnings issued so far.


But the chickens are prepared!!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

Hope you stay dry(ish) at least.
We are back to unseasonably warm again. So weird! But it is nice to open the doors and let in fresh air. Rod brought in a bucket of green beans, squash and tomatoes from our garden! There are still some green tomatoes on the vine but I doubt they will turn red.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

What a strange day!!
Apart from all the rain warnings issued for much of the B.C. this morning, it is oddly warm here in Nanaimo.
Forecast high for today is 12C.
Record High for this date is 13.8C
Temp at sunrise was 13C.
Temp at noon was 17C. (Mostly cloudy with occasional sun poking through and no rain)


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

A collection of pictures contrasting during and after flooding views.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/before-after-sumas-prairie-1.6264758


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my! Lord help you all!!


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## Tanya

OMW. Wow. Please stay safe


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh gosh! That is scary. Reminds me of the before and after tornado pictures I have of my sister's town in Arkansas several years ago.
I guess the dense fog we have been having is pretty easy to deal with by comparison.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow. Thats awful. Im glad its not raining now, and you are ok. Please stay safe.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Geez, that makes the few times the creek in the bottom has flooded and blocked the access in or out of the driveway seem trivial in comparison. Stay safe Mike.


----------



## DDFN

Wow Mike. I am starting to think you live near where my husband's grandparents did but know you don't. We would drive up to help when the waters should be rising to help move things to higher ground. One trip we passed a cattle farm and some cows had already been strained away from the barn up on a hill and the knob of the hill kept getting smaller by the time we were making our way back out.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Temporarily housebound again. This time due to our first snowfall. Our driveway is too steep to navigate when snow covered.










Frosty morning a few days ago.










Winter wonderland this morning.

We are expecting rain this afternoon, so the snow should be gone later today or tomorrow.

The goats will not be pleased when they see the snow.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow 😯


----------



## Goatastic43

Hope everyone is staying safe during these awful storms! 

We’ve had terrible wind gusts all night. It’s 72F out right now, but supposed to drop when the rain starts. It started to raining just now. Hope it doesn’t get to bad…


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Earlier this morning, (couple of hours ago) there was a special report on television showing the Mayfield, Kentucky area. There is a lot of damage, many deaths, power outages and devastation, due to possibly one of the strongest tornadoes ever experienced for that area.


----------



## Tanya

Oh please be safe


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Wow. How horrific.
Possibly over 100 dead.
22 tornadoes.
One travelled over 200 miles on the ground.
So much destruction, loss of power.


----------



## DDFN

So far we have survived but the tin covered wood on the flat bed trailer for the new barn caused some drama. Had to catch the blown away pieces and replace the damaged ratchet straps. Honestly I have been too blah with all the heavy rains we had to check the lower fence line yet since everyone is up. 

Kentucky wasn't as luck as we were though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats horrible, so sorry to hear of that tragic situation. Stay Safe!
@HoosierShadow , are you and yours ok? Please let us know!


----------



## Goatastic43

Lord help those families! We made it. Very windy, but nothing damaged.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We are okay! Most of the damage was south/southwest of us. We had storms, but other than a tree down on the road sometime late this morning, our area seems to be good. 
Sorry I have been MIA from TGS, not on purpose! I've just been super busy with my part time job - working full time hours through the holidays. My hours are a bit crazy and I haven't felt well for the last couple of weeks on top of that. I hope everyone else on TGS is okay! We definitely are thanking God and counting our blessings for not having the destruction from these storms.
Not even a week ago there was another storm that came through at night and it produced 2 small tornadoes just north of us! One was about 10 minutes away and damaged a mobile home park. We live in a modular home and don't have a safe place to go, so these storms are definitely scary and nerve wrecking!
I was up at 3am this morning to get ready for work and didn't even know how bad it had gotten until about 7am. We were all a bit on edge until the last little line went through about 11:30am. It was 68 degrees just before 4am and by 12:30pm it was 46 degrees.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No damage was done here, but boy did it get WINDY!! Last night it poured and was super windy. It calmed down this morning and was 60F, but by 2:00pm, the wind was 30mph (with gusts of 50mph) and the temp dropped down to 30F. The wind has finally died down 17mph - thank goodness! Apparently, there was a possibility of tornadoes around our area, but we had no idea until friends and family kept asking us how we are doing! Thankfully, tomorrow looks like it's going to be much nicer than today. Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> We are okay! Most of the damage was south/southwest of us. We had storms, but other than a tree down on the road sometime late this morning, our area seems to be good.
> Sorry I have been MIA from TGS, not on purpose! I've just been super busy with my part time job - working full time hours through the holidays. My hours are a bit crazy and I haven't felt well for the last couple of weeks on top of that. I hope everyone else on TGS is okay! We definitely are thanking God and counting our blessings for not having the destruction from these storms.
> Not even a week ago there was another storm that came through at night and it produced 2 small tornadoes just north of us! One was about 10 minutes away and damaged a mobile home park. We live in a modular home and don't have a safe place to go, so these storms are definitely scary and nerve wrecking!
> I was up at 3am this morning to get ready for work and didn't even know how bad it had gotten until about 7am. We were all a bit on edge until the last little line went through about 11:30am. It was 68 degrees just before 4am and by 12:30pm it was 46 degrees.


Glad you all are ok!

I thought things were done and moved out but we are having extremely high winds here right now. Just got back in from feeding and two foot away from the water buckets everytime the wind would blow the water would miss the bucket. So I adjusted the hose to make up for it then when it would let up missing buckets again. Walked down to the lower field and have some limbs down but everything up to this point missed fences. 

Everyone stay safe tonight!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Apparently, there was a possibility of tornadoes around our area, but we had no idea until friends and family kept asking us how we are doing!


Scratch that, a tornado DID hit only a couple miles away from us! 😳 It was classified as an EF-1 (86 - 110mph wind) and destroyed half of the local auto repair building and a nearby house. I don't think any one was hurt, but I feel HORRIBLE for everyone that was affected. Here's the auto repair center (pictures from their FB page): 
















I'm am SO thankful that a few fallen branches was most damage we had. I'm am also kind of thankful that I had no idea about the tornado possibility - I would have been a complete nervous wreck worrying about my animals all night long. On the other hand, it would have been nice to have a warning so we could have been prepared. Oh well, I'm just glad it's all over now.


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow! Glad your ok!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Glad you guys are all okay!
We were under tornado watch twice last night here in MO, too. I think our place was on the edge of the storm system. We got some strong winds, hail, torrential rain. But we were fine. I had actually left the window open in the goat stall since it was such a pleasant day, and when we got the tornado warning and the wind started picking up, I thought, huh! Better go close that window! So weird to be getting what I consider to be a spring storm...in December! 
Other people in our state were not so fortunate. I believe there was some damage in the Springfield area, but I don't have any particulars on that yet.


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's scary stuff with all the tornadoes.

My complaint is that our weather just won't stabilize here. In the last week we had highs in the single digits during the day and then last night we get 4 inches of snow. Okay, winter is here, life goes on. Well Wednesday is supposed to warm up to 50 degrees! So now the snow will all melt, we'll have a huge muddy mess, the humidity will spike, and then we will go back to regular winter temps. I'm just hoping no one gets frostbite when we dip back down.


----------



## FizzyGoats

We’re visiting my daughter in VA as all this hit. I was freaking out because my son is at our place with all our animals and I couldn’t get in touch with him. We live in W TN right on the border of Kentucky and often go to Mayfield for supplies and I read about the tornado there and the lives lost and was in panic mode. My son eventually called to let me know a tornado missed us by about 4 miles but he can’t get out and no one can get to him. Power was out for a little over a day and just came back on. Thankfully we were fortunate that my son, all the animals, and the property weathered the storm safely.


----------



## toth boer goats

Everyone stay safe. 🙏


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> We’re visiting my daughter in VA as all this hit. I was freaking out because my son is at our place with all our animals and I couldn’t get in touch with him. We live in W TN right on the border of Kentucky and often go to Mayfield for supplies and I read about the tornado there and the lives lost and was in panic mode. My son eventually called to let me know a tornado missed us by about 4 miles but he can’t get out and no one can get to him. Power was out for a little over a day and just came back on. Thankfully we were fortunate that my son, all the animals, and the property weathered the storm safely.


So glad they are all safe, animals included


----------



## Goats Rock

When I lived in Wentzville, Mo. (45 min. west of St. Louis) We had 2 years in a row, terrible November tornadoes. I watched on go over my house- It was
awesome and terrible. (1989 and 1990 I think). Prayers to all that were affected by those storms over the weekend.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Goats Rock said:


> When I lived in Wentzville, Mo. (45 min. west of St. Louis) We had 2 years in a row, terrible November tornadoes. I watched on go over my house- It was
> awesome and terrible. (1989 and 1990 I think). Prayers to all that were affected by those storms over the weekend.


Wentzville is 20 minutes from me. That’s where a few people think they may have had a tornado. I can only imagine how frustrating and scary it must have been to have tornados like that! I think I read about those.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Emrcornerranch said:


> Wentzville is 20 minutes from me. That’s where a few people think they may have had a tornado. I can only imagine how frustrating and scary it must have been to have tornados like that! I think I read about those.


Hey! You're pretty close to me. I'm near Washington. The storms weren't so bad here. But the continuous thunder and lightning were spooky. I was outside at the time, and it looked like a light and cannon show slowly approaching from the west.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Hey! You're pretty close to me. I'm near Washington. The storms weren't so bad here. But the continuous thunder and lightning were spooky. I was outside at the time, and it looked like a light and cannon show slowly approaching from the west.


I’m 20 min north of Wentzville between the big ol’ towns of Bowling Green and Troy. 🤣 Grew up in Ballwin, MO. So, you’re like an hour from me. We’re like neighbors on this site!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Emrcornerranch said:


> I’m 20 min north of Wentzville between the big ol’ towns of Bowling Green and Troy. 🤣 Grew up in Ballwin, MO. So, you’re like an hour from me. We’re like neighbors on this site!


TGS neighbors! Yay! Don't hesitate to give a shout if you ever need some hands-on goat help.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What about me??? I want a TGS neighbor too you know!! 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What about me??? I want a TGS neighbor too you know!! 😂


I'm afraid you're a little too far from me!


----------



## luvmyherd

Just got caught up with all of this. So happy everyone is safe. We were hiking in Death Valley and pretty far into a canyon. It started to drizzle and then sprinkle and when it turned to full on rain and a strong cold wind we headed back out. There were not in danger but we were concerned about the possibility of flash flooding. We were soaked and freezing by the time we got back out. We were so happy we have a motor home where we could change, warm up and have some hot soup. (remember we went to DV for some warm weather?)
All in all the trip was fun and the weather mild but we ended up leaving a day early due to another expected storm. That is when we got back in range and found out about the terrible tornadoes. 
Meanwhile, back at home, there was a system going through that was a bit like fizzygoat's experience though not as scary. Our son let us know that the storm that went through here had damaged the house and a tree was down. While it was a bit of an inconvenience all the damage was a piece of rain gutter. The tree only grazed the side of the roof. The guys will be getting the debris cleared just in time for the next storm to come through.
Still, nothing anywhere near as serious as those experienced by so many others.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Just got caught up with all of this. So happy everyone is safe. We were hiking in Death Valley and pretty far into a canyon. It started to drizzle and then sprinkle and when it turned to full on rain and a strong cold wind we headed back out. There were not in danger but we were concerned about the possibility of flash flooding. We were soaked and freezing by the time we got back out. We were so happy we have a motor home where we could change, warm up and have some hot soup. (remember we went to DV for some warm weather?)
> All in all the trip was fun and the weather mild but we ended up leaving a day early due to another expected storm. That is when we got back in range and found out about the terrible tornadoes.
> Meanwhile, back at home, there was a system going through that was a bit like fizzygoat's experience though not as scary. Our son let us know that the storm that went through here had damaged the house and a tree was down. While it was a bit of an inconvenience all the damage was a piece of rain gutter. The tree only grazed the side of the roof. The guys will be getting the debris cleared just in time for the next storm to come through.
> Still, nothing anywhere near as serious as those experienced by so many others.


After all that plans of warming up and instead mother nature has to hit you with a cold rain. So sorry but thankful you didn't get stuck in a flash flood those can be so dangerous. There was a park in Tennessee we used to hike to the river crossing and they had wading pools. But at times they would sound the alarms and let dam water out pretty far up stream but one of the water byways would divert the water down to crossing then stranding people at the wading pools.


----------



## Rancho Draco

The weather here is insane. Normally this time of year we have temps in the teens and a few inches of snow on the ground. Well, today is got up to 50 degrees. We had dense fog until noon. As it got dark (about 4:30) we have a thunderstorm rolling in. Winds 30-40 mph with gusts up to 70 mph. Also on a tornado watch. And the fog came back as soon as it got dark. Thunder and lightning right now. And the wind is coming in just right to drop a giant tree across the whole length of the house. We are supposed to stay at 50 degrees until 3 am when we will rapidly drop down to 25 degrees and it will start snowing. The temps will continue to drop with it getting down to 17 degrees by sunset tomorrow. Temps keep dropping until we hit sunrise on Friday morning with a brisk 10 degrees. I'm hoping to keep pneumonia out of the goat barn and frostbite out of the chicken coop.


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Rancho Draco said:


> The weather here is insane. Normally this time of year we have temps in the teens and a few inches of snow on the ground. Well, today is got up to 50 degrees. We had dense fog until noon. As it got dark (about 4:30) we have a thunderstorm rolling in. Winds 30-40 mph with gusts up to 70 mph. Also on a tornado watch. And the fog came back as soon as it got dark. Thunder and lightning right now. And the wind is coming in just right to drop a giant tree across the whole length of the house. We are supposed to stay at 50 degrees until 3 am when we will rapidly drop down to 25 degrees and it will start snowing. The temps will continue to drop with it getting down to 17 degrees by sunset tomorrow. Temps keep dropping until we hit sunrise on Friday morning with a brisk 10 degrees. I'm hoping to keep pneumonia out of the goat barn and frostbite out of the chicken coop.


Oh my!

So you would describe your weather as: stable, monotonous, dull and boring.

Hope your tree stays up. I have one of those trees as well and I worry a little every time hard winds blow from that direction.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

The temperatures here (NC) are like a roller coaster ride. A few days of cold, a few days of slightly warm, then a few days of cold again and by the weekend close to 70/45 followed by a few days of 50/30-25. Geez, this winter keeps getting confused by spring like temperatures. The only way to handle the changes is by wearing and carrying layers of clothes to put on and take off as needed. I also worry how in the world the goats are going to be able to acclimate to these outdoor extremes in weather. One of them was shivering a little this morning and more than likely they will be panting after their favorite game of tag/catch me if you can when it warms up in a couple of days. They have fairly good undercoats though it's not nearly as thick as it has been in the winters past.


----------



## DDFN

And here we are planning a horse camp next week at the barn. Hoping it stays above freezing or this instructor is wearing all my warm insulated coveralls and coats. I will look like the kid on a Christmas story!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Oh my!
> 
> So you would describe your weather as: stable, monotonous, dull and boring.
> 
> Hope your tree stays up. I have one of those trees as well and I worry a little every time hard winds blow from that direction.


Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yikes, stay safe @Rancho Draco!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today we reached 77° with 45 to 60 mph gusts of wind. It ripped off 1/4 of a new metal roof on my Birthing barn addition, tore up tarps over the peacocks run. Blew over a goat house, and their is trash everywhere. Yuk! Oh and tonight storms...some severe! We are staying in the 60s overnight Yay😯 I uprighted the small goat house useing 2 t posts as anchors. Put a 2×6 on the addition to hold that roof on, and retarped the peacocks run. So tommorrow, Ill go out and see what else the storms have done. Geeez. Where is winter? Weve been haveing Spring transition from winter , without the cold??? Its really strange. We still have green grass in some areas! 😯


----------



## Rancho Draco

Goatastic43 said:


> Yikes, stay safe @Rancho Draco!


Thank you



Moers kiko boars said:


> Well today we reached 77° with 45 to 60 mph gusts of wind. It ripped off 1/4 of a new metal roof on my Birthing barn addition, tore up tarps over the peacocks run. Blew over a goat house, and their is trash everywhere. Yuk! Oh and tonight storms...some severe! We are staying in the 60s overnight Yay😯 I uprighted the small goat house useing 2 t posts as anchors. Put a 2×6 on the addition to hold that roof on, and retarped the peacocks run. So tommorrow, Ill go out and see what else the storms have done. Geeez. Where is winter? Weve been haveing Spring transition from winter , without the cold??? Its really strange. We still have green grass in some areas! 😯


Yeah we have had just overall really weird weather. It just can't decide if it wants to transition to winter, stay in fall, or skip right on through to spring.


This is the weather report for the next few hours. The temp drop is spread out a little bit more now. The red is for expected power outages due to the wind.


----------



## luvmyherd

Right now the wind is howling outside. It is supposed to calm down tomorrow but another huge storm is due next week.


----------



## alwaystj9

Not trying to make less of the rest of the country's bad weather, but....this is so true for where I live!


----------



## Boers4ever

@alwaystj9 yes! The coldest it’s gotten so far was 26F a few weeks ago. Since then it feels like a very humid summer with temps in the high 70s.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

...

The windows were hung in drapery with care,
In hopes that the heat would not get in there;

The children were all sweating on top of their beds,
While visions of ice cream cones danced in their heads;
And mamma in her 'kini, and I with my fan,
Had just settled down for a long winter's tan,


----------



## K.B.

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> ...
> 
> The windows were hung in drapery with care,
> In hopes that the heat would not get in there;
> 
> The children were all sweating on top of their beds,
> While visions of ice cream cones danced in their heads;
> And mamma in her 'kini, and I with my fan,
> Had just settled down for a long winter's tan,


This is hilarious


----------



## Boers4ever

Here’s the Texas version!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well we made it through the worst of the storm all right. Our tree stayed up so that's good. I'd say I really need to take it down but the reality is I won't think of it until the next big storm is threatening to topple it over. All the animals made it through alright although no one is happy about it. We had whiteout conditions for most of the morning from all the blowing snow but it did calm down for a couple hours this afternoon. The wind picked up after it got dark again. It was 20 degrees this afternoon. This is what the next few hours look like.


----------



## luvmyherd

This was one I made up to sing to the family on the Mainland when we lived in Hawaii

Oh the weather outside's delightful
So a fire would sure be frightful
And since we've no place to go
Let's pretend that we're out in the snow.

The sunshine is never stopping
On the beaches folks are flopping
The lights are turned way down low
Let's pretend that it's starting to snow.

When we finally kiss goodnight
I won't mind going out where it's warm
But if you'd like to hold me tight
We can pretend there's a storm.

The fire is slowly dying
Thank God 'cause I'm perspiring
But as long as you love me so
We can live all our lives without snow.

This morning was soooo cold and we had to go out shopping early. But the day turned nice and almost warm. Which is giving us all a false sense of security as we are projected to get slammed by a big storm next week.


----------



## Goatastic43

🤣


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Not trying to make less of the rest of the country's bad weather, but....this is so true for where I live!
> 
> View attachment 217431


Literally my mother had their ac on tonight when I was up there. It's a heavy rain again and some one just fired a gun. Not us but some one else. 

Glad everyone is good so far even if an ad is needed lol


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well today we reached 77° with 45 to 60 mph gusts of wind. It ripped off 1/4 of a new metal roof on my Birthing barn addition, tore up tarps over the peacocks run. Blew over a goat house, and their is trash everywhere. Yuk! Oh and tonight storms...some severe! We are staying in the 60s overnight Yay😯 I uprighted the small goat house useing 2 t posts as anchors. Put a 2×6 on the addition to hold that roof on, and retarped the peacocks run. So tommorrow, Ill go out and see what else the storms have done. Geeez. Where is winter? Weve been haveing Spring transition from winter , without the cold??? Its really strange. We still have green grass in some areas! 😯


Will the roof patch to hold it down work until the next storm passes? 

Sorry it happened and fingers crossed everything clams down


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s been insane here in Texas 70-80’s and this weekend below freezing with severe storms predicted for tonight.... I have the AC on during the day and heater at night...I don’t wanna see my power bill, usually this is my lowest month😩 not this year though.
I just ordered more vit c for the goatees to keep their immunity’s up....geez....I might even have to break out the heat lamps because their winter fluff isn’t all the way in and the winds are supposed to be fierce from the north...
OK, done whining 🥴


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yeah, the temperature swings are hard on everyone. I enjoy doing chores in a t shirt, though!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN Yes...that is a joint about 12 ft long, 2, 2x6s joined. So it weighs about 90 lbs. Screwed with 4 inch screws on the.top and front face board. So far, its all still there😜


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN Yes...that is a joint about 12 ft long, 2, 2x6s joined. So it weighs about 90 lbs. Screwed with 4 inch screws on the.top and front face board. So far, its all still there😜


Glad it's hanging on! Best wishes!


----------



## Tanya

Oh my word. What is going on. Usually we are in the throughs of very high heat. Its been frikin winter for the last three days. Some one please tel Elsa and Anna ENOUGH


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

What !? Six days without a weather whine? Although I understand that it feels odd complaining about our weather after we saw what the tornadoes did. Hope those affected are recovering.

Having said that, I am not above voicing my discontent with our forecast atmospheric conditions.

Starting tomorrow it will get cold here on my island. If the predictions hold, we will have several days of record cold temperatures (-14C) . And lots of snow. Now I have lived in much colder and snowier areas in Canada and I know some of you wish it was only -14C (7F) where you live, but as I may have said before, I did not move out here for the cold and snow.


----------



## Tanya

To be honest @Mike at Capra Vista its supposed to rain here for the next 3 days. At winter temps. We are well into our summer here. My little one wants to move to Canada for the horses and the snow. Go figure.

I pray every one else is recovering from the bad weather there.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, I feel bad complaining but it’s 82* and hot! 😡
For most that would be great, but I want 40-60’s back with cold nights. My poor goats coats are a disaster first getting fluffy now they’re panting and shedding.....
I wish I could send some heat your way Mike .....

Anyway, y’all have a Merry Christmas no matter the weather!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welll...because Im afraid Im in a really bad☄ HOT♨PLACE....Am I in hades?¿ Hawaii?¿ equator?¿¿¿¿ then wheres the ocean???? Im haveing to deworm, grass is low & its hot! 🤬😱 Is that enough whinning????? SO MERRY CHRISTMAS...FROM. ???


----------



## Rancho Draco

Our weather is still yoyo-ing all over the place. 50 degrees today (normally in the teens for Christmas) and supposed to be into single digit temps all next week. Supposed to snow during the temp drop starting tomorrow and go into Tuesday. Certainly very muddy today but we may get our white Christmas tomorrow 🎄


----------



## K.B.

Oh man no more negative degrees! I'm freezing as it is!


----------



## DDFN

Well I have been trying to be positive with everything going on now. But since you asked it was chilly today while working on my hubbys car. It's suppose to warm up tomorrow and then start raining tomorrow night straight for the rest of next week. . . . Can I borrow Noahs ark for next week?


----------



## luvmyherd

We had a beautiful sunshiny day today which is not what was forecast. We were supposed to have rain for several days in a row. Up north and in the mountains, there is a lot of snow. So happy we did not even consider traveling.

However: the forecast for Christmas Day is rain all day. Our yard is already very soggy.


----------



## Jessica84

I think California is confused and sent you central California’s weather lol it rains and rains and never stops, which I guess I shouldn’t complain because it’s going to in a few days and we are going to get about 5” of snow. Still hoping they are wrong about that!


----------



## toth boer goats

I know what you mean, but it is refreshing to Californi, we need it.


----------



## fivemoremiles

We are going to have a white Christmas.
I like snow. It took me a while to realize that what i hated was lambing and kidding and calving and feeding in the snow . Today i birth in may and I have feeders that hold 4 days of feed
I dont travel if the mountain passes are bad.
It is easy now days. When the roads are horrible if you got a meeting dont drive zoom it.
forget about the latest clothing trends
Dress for warmth Fleece lined pants are awesome Silk scarves are a must 
To night I'm sitting by the fire place drinking my hot chocolate. my lap top in hand, thinking about all the poor folks down south mowing there lawns


----------



## K.B.

We've got snow now! Ugh glad chores are done for the night!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm just embracing the strangely warm temps. The goats like the weather...the poor things are going to be so shocked when it actually gets cold. I am ready to quit worrying about worm problems, though!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> What !? Six days without a weather whine? Although I understand that it feels odd complaining about our weather after we saw what the tornadoes did. Hope those affected are recovering.
> 
> Having said that, I am not above voicing my discontent with our forecast atmospheric conditions.
> 
> Starting tomorrow it will get cold here on my island. If the predictions hold, we will have several days of record cold temperatures (-14C) . And lots of snow. Now I have lived in much colder and snowier areas in Canada and I know some of you wish it was only -14C (7F) where you live, but as I may have said before, I did not move out here for the cold and snow.


IT seems to have come to the point where I am replying to myself online. 

The promise of -14C has turned into -7C, -8C. This is still cold for us but I am fine with not setting any cold records in the winter. We do have plenty (again, plenty for us) snow and expecting more. As a matter of fact, we have had picture perfect Christmas snow. Gently falling giant snowflakes all Christmas Eve, waking up to postcard winter wonderland Christmas morning.










Young roosters not impressed with the change of scenery Christmas Eve day.










Christmas Morning


----------



## Tanya

Wow. Very picturesque. Poor Roosters..... the white stuff be cold


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> IT seems to have come to the point where I am replying to myself online.
> 
> The promise of -14C has turned into -7C, -8C. This is still cold for us but I am fine with not setting any cold records in the winter. We do have plenty (again, plenty for us) snow and expecting more. As a matter of fact, we have had picture perfect Christmas snow. Gently falling giant snowflakes all Christmas Eve, waking up to postcard winter wonderland Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218295
> Young roosters not impressed with the change of scenery Christmas Eve day.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218296
> Christmas Morning


If it makes you feel better we can start replying to our own posts too. Lol well today I was prepared for rain and what do we have a sunny 68 to 70 degree day. . . The day after Christmas! Starting to wonder when Florida decided to visit Tenn for Christmas because it sure sent it's weather here today. Working on my husband's car and burning up.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

In Calgary - my previous home - they are expecting a low of -34C with tomorrow's high of -29C. That is starting to get unpleasant.


----------



## luvmyherd

Well Christmas Day brought the expected rain. The yard is a mess! We had to put down straw (which will end up making a worse mess) just to keep guests from slipping and falling in the mud. At least we had electricity all day; unlike last year.
Today is just plain dreary which does not help my post-Christmas depression🥀


----------



## Goats Rock

Rain and mud- everywhere is mud, driveway (used to be gravel) back of the barn. where I put manure to be spread when the guy leasing the field ever gets corn off,
but can't because of mud- mud everywhere- and more rain, to make more mud. How much mud can be made? It seems like the mud will take over! 
At least, if it freezes, it will firm up the mud, maybe.....


----------



## toth boer goats

Mud is not enjoyable.


----------



## DDFN

Mud is it's own season, sorry


----------



## Tanya

My yard when its been raining since 2 this morning. This was taken at 16.00 this afternoon. My own flood plein.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> View attachment 218371
> 
> My yard when its been raining since 2 this morning. This was taken at 16.00 this afternoon. My own flood plein.


If it keeps up kayak time!


----------



## luvmyherd

Yes, we are also experiencing *mud *season. Much worse than the past two or three seasons.🌧☔


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Yes, we are also experiencing *mud *season. Much worse than the past two or three seasons.🌧☔


So far the only mud we get is were we had started leveling for the new barn site and infront if the main gate we had to level off for drainage. It's the clay mud in those spots so heavy boot weather!


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> If it keeps up kayak time!


It stopped so I packed my flat boat away. We get breaks. They recon it will start up again tonight


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wild swings in the temps 😡🥶 we have it all this week..record hot, thunderstorms then snow and inthe 20’s


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> Wild swings in the temps 😡🥶 we have it all this week..record hot, thunderstorms then snow and inthe 20’s


I love my Texas but this weather is killing me. This is usually my favorite time of the year....but this year it was 82 on Christmas day and I was mowing the grass in shorts and a t-shirt and SWEATING. Ugh. I think we are getting a temp drop next week also so I expect we'll all be sick and the animals will be confused.


----------



## Boers4ever

Ugh. It’s was 80 degrees on Christmas, theyre calling for snow on New Years. 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock said:


> Rain and mud- everywhere is mud, driveway (used to be gravel) back of the barn. where I put manure to be spread when the guy leasing the field ever gets corn off,
> but can't because of mud- mud everywhere- and more rain, to make more mud. How much mud can be made? It seems like the mud will take over!
> At least, if it freezes, it will firm up the mud, maybe.....


Ugh I hear you on the mud! My goat pen is a mess! I need to get the tractor in there but it’s too wet to get in. My husband cleaned up the front parking area and made it bigger and put gravel down so we don’t track so much dirt into the house and cars and that is back being dirt again from washing off the bank. It is super sketchy feeding the cows! I have to drive as fast as I can while my uncle throws hay off the trailer and I pray a cow isn’t faster then me because if I stop it’s stuck. I’ve been really good about not complaining about how wet it is because it’s needed and has been so long since we have so much rain but I’m getting over it real fast. So far I’ve been just below the snow line though so there is that! I detest snow most of all


----------



## luvmyherd

We got a break yesterday but looks like the rain is back today. The ground is saturated and there is standing water. So we can look forward to more mud. We have black adobe so walking is practically impossible. So much sticks to our boots we come back 4 inches taller than when we went out😲


----------



## Goats Rock

Maximum mud velocity! One day of dry, 2 of rain! The fields around here still have standing corn. (the deer are healthy as are the raccoons!)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh HERE WE GO...FROM OUR WEATHER


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh HERE WE GO...FROM OUR WEATHER
> View attachment 218517


Ok so how do we keep this cold front away lol maybe we can mail it to Mike?!?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

With NO RETURN ADDRESS!! LOL 🤣😂 
WHat are good goat friends for?¿¿¿ 🙃


----------



## Goatastic43

72 today. Had our windows open and I was in shorts! Absolutely gorgeous.

But Monday is supposed to 39 for a high!!!!  Just spoil me and throw me back into Carhartts


----------



## Jessica84

Oh man as much as I am not liking this weather I admit I’ll take it now rather then that big of a change!!! We were 34 today with a low of 21 and Monday will be 50. That’s a big enough change thank you, and you bet I’m going to be soaking that up lol


----------



## K.B.

Jessica84 said:


> Oh man as much as I am not liking this weather I admit I’ll take it now rather then that big of a change!!! We were 34 today with a low of 21 and Monday will be 50. That’s a big enough change thank you, and you bet I’m going to be soaking that up lol


Lu KY you we're at -15 f right now and dropping ooof glad the garage is draft proof and about 20 f right now!


----------



## K.B.

Oofda it's cold out there! My poor babies!


----------



## Tanya

Can I send some heat your way? Our weather has decided that it wont rain yet. We gonna get really hot first. At least the flooding has stopped.
I feel for you guys


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> Can I send some heat your way? Our weather has decided that it wont rain yet. We gonna get really hot first. At least the flooding has stopped.
> I feel for you guys


Oh Tanya I'd love an 1/8th of that heat


----------



## K.B.

Snowed all day today too!


----------



## Rancho Draco

We had some pretty brutal cold last night. Starting to warm up some now. The picture is the current temp. We had 5 inches of snow Monday night and got another 4 inches yesterday but I'm not complaining about that. We'll need it in the spring if the pastures are going to do anything.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> With NO RETURN ADDRESS!! LOL 🤣😂
> WHat are good goat friends for?¿¿¿ 🙃


Mike will know it was us but he can't send it back now right! We could always put Tanya address as a return so then the cold front would visit south Africa! Belated Christmas snow


----------



## Tanya

And you would make our belated Christmas wish come true...


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> We had some pretty brutal cold last night. Starting to warm up some now. The picture is the current temp. We had 5 inches of snow Monday night and got another 4 inches yesterday but I'm not complaining about that. We'll need it in the spring if the pastures are going to do anything.
> View attachment 218538


This was ours and it just had said -27 before I refreshed it


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> And you would make our belated Christmas wish come true...


If we could we would send it over there. Pretty sure it would be all water by the time it arrives lol. It would probably get stuck in customs too! Snows not food but if the label it as snow cream ingredients it may never arrive lol


----------



## Goatastic43

K.B. said:


> This was ours and it just had said -27 before I refreshed it
> View attachment 218550


 I guess I can shut up about it only going to be 39 lol! I remember when it was that cold when we lived in Illinois….apparently I’ve become spoiled since then! 

Stay warm! 🥶


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Ok so how do we keep this cold front away lol maybe we can mail it to Mike?!?





Moers kiko boars said:


> With NO RETURN ADDRESS!! LOL 🤣😂
> WHat are good goat friends for?¿¿¿ 🙃




Now, that does not seem very festive. 
We have Texans who are "complaining" about heat. I'm sure an itty bitty cold front would be nice and refreshing for them.


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> I guess I can shut up about it only going to be 39 lol! I remember when it was that cold when we lived in Illinois….apparently I’ve become spoiled since then!
> 
> Stay warm!


Lol I'll try and stay warm it will be hard!


----------



## toth boer goats

🥶


----------



## GoofyGoat

Haha...I’m complaining about the swings in the weather😉
Im looking forward to the colder weather...frozen ground, less parasite problems, hard freeze no more grass to mow and best of all no more flies😃🤪


----------



## Tanya

@DDFN @Mike at Capra Vista @toth boer goats @K.B. 

I asked our post office what it cost to post sunshine in a bottle.... I was politely given the telephone number to the American Embassy in Pretoria. So when I called the embassy the receptionist acrually wanted to know how many bottles I was going to ship. She placed me on hold and said the following. "Ma'am. I am sorry but our cargo plane to JFK is already loaded. Can this wait a week?" At that point I thanked her and put my telephone down. I am not sure if I should laugh or cry...


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Now, that does not seem very festive.
> We have Texans who are "complaining" about heat. I'm sure an itty bitty cold front would be nice and refreshing for them.


But Mike I am not from Texas but the other T state of Tennessee. Lol just trying to help a friend out you know. 😁 we are getting hit with rain this week and I could really use a nice dry day to help my friend get moved locally. Trying to transplant some of her plants before Friday.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> @DDFN @Mike at Capra Vista @toth boer goats @K.B.
> 
> I asked our post office what it cost to post sunshine in a bottle.... I was politely given the telephone number to the American Embassy in Pretoria. So when I called the embassy the receptionist acrually wanted to know how many bottles I was going to ship. She placed me on hold and said the following. "Ma'am. I am sorry but our cargo plane to JFK is already loaded. Can this wait a week?" At that point I thanked her and put my telephone down. I am not sure if I should laugh or cry...


Well places sell bottled air so why not ship bottles sunshine. When one shows up with a Polaroid picture we will know who it is from even without a return address lol.

Secretly they have now flagged you for observation since you wanted to send a resource to the states and Canada. We may need to set up a go fund me page for posting your future bail lol jk.


----------



## Tanya

@DDFN oh boy. I will let you know when the bright lights appear in my yard and in my house... 🤣


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm glad you're all able to maintain a sense of humor!
Looking at the weather forecast (a largely futile pursuit. I hardly ever bother) we're supposed to have 40* and precipitation on Saturday, dipping down to 8* at night. Then back up in the 50's a few days later. 
I'm not worried yet, though. Still hanging on to hope that the forecast is wrong.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> hope that the forecast is wrong


Crazy talk.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Crazy talk.


Hey! Don't ruin my hopes just yet!


----------



## Goats Rock

Somehow, the weather knows when I have to haul round bales. Every 5-6 days. Those are the days it really rains. I have an open tractor, so I get wet.
It doesn't matter if it is a beautiful sunny day (truthfully) no chance of rain- as soon as I get the bales loaded, it will rain- some random cloud appears. 
I am serious. It happened so many times last summer- I started getting paranoid! (summer, I only get 2 rounds- 4 blocks the air flow too much).

My hay is at another farm, a mile away- I don't have storage except for about 4 round bales that last about 5-6 days here at my home farm.

The rain is out to get me...... (no, I'm not crazy, but it is a coincidence- 80% of the time that I need hay, it does rain or mist!)


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> Somehow, the weather knows when I have to haul round bales. Every 5-6 days. Those are the days it really rains. I have an open tractor, so I get wet.
> It doesn't matter if it is a beautiful sunny day (truthfully) no chance of rain- as soon as I get the bales loaded, it will rain- some random cloud appears.
> I am serious. It happened so many times last summer- I started getting paranoid! (summer, I only get 2 rounds- 4 blocks the air flow too much).
> 
> My hay is at another farm, a mile away- I don't have storage except for about 4 round bales that last about 5-6 days here at my home farm.
> 
> The rain is out to get me...... (no, I'm not crazy, but it is a coincidence- 80% of the time that I need hay, it does rain or mist!)


Well we have to haul about every 2 weeks because the hubby can't handle putting more then that up in the hay loft at a time. Yes it seems to know and rain right when we need to go. I really want a short school bus with wheelchair ramp to be able to haul square bales even when it rains. 

If this rain keep a it up we will be flooding soon. It was half way up when I drove back home today.


----------



## DDFN

Ok who pulled out the jumanji game? 50 mph winds have started and bad storms. Guessing it will flash flood tonight at this rate and hoping my tree in need of being cut still stands tomorrow morning.


----------



## luvmyherd

Cold, cold, cold, mud, mud, mud, standing water🌧🌦☔ More wet in the coming days.

Talked to my sister in Arkansas after Christmas. It was so warm Christmas Day; she went to her daughter's house in a muumuu and slippers (flip flop sandals.) She said if it was going to feel like Hawaii,🌴 she was going to dress for it.


----------



## Jessica84

K.B. said:


> Lu KY you we're at -15 f right now and dropping ooof glad the garage is draft proof and about 20 f right now!


Which is why I pay high taxes here in California and still live here lol unless I can find a place that is warmer then here, I ain’t movin


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Which is why I pay high taxes here in California and still live here lol unless I can find a place that is warmer then here, I ain’t movin


Weren’t you just saying you were freezing in your kidding thread? Move to Texas, lower taxes and warmer weather!😂😁😉😋


----------



## lada823

It's unseasonably warm in Southern Ohio and we haven't had even a scuff of snow this winter. More of the same seems to be on the way. It's supposed to be cold early next week for a day or two and then right back into the 50s. It's gross - warmish with rain, lots of mud. I even swatted a fly on Christmas day. I love summer but I do like a cold December and January. Plus I am a teacher and the lack of snow days is killing my soul.


----------



## Goats Rock

Flies- grrr. They should be dead by now. We have mud, its 40ºF and the flies are coming back. Next to mud, I despise flies! (actually, I think I despise flies, more) 
We should have no flies, in fact, the ground should be frozen so the fleas and etc. should be gone, too. I found a flea on the dog!


----------



## luvmyherd

Yup! Flies on Christmas Day. Crazy  


GoofyGoat said:


> Weren’t you just saying you were freezing in your kidding thread? Move to Texas, lower taxes and warmer weather!😂😁😉😋


And HUMIDITY!!! I can't take it which is why my sis and friends can't talk us into Arkansas; low prices notwithstanding.


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat said:


> Weren’t you just saying you were freezing in your kidding thread? Move to Texas, lower taxes and warmer weather!


Yes if it’s under 60 I’m freezing so 30s and it turns to freezing to death! I have never liked the cold and it seems to get worse every year lol although when I was looking at symptoms of hypothyroidism always cold is one so I’m like yep! That’s what I have I don’t need any more proof lol (just kidding I get the results on the 10th lol)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Yes if it’s under 60 I’m freezing so 30s and it turns to freezing to death! I have never liked the cold and it seems to get worse every year lol although when I was looking at symptoms of hypothyroidism always cold is one so I’m like yep! That’s what I have I don’t need any more proof lol (just kidding I get the results on the 10th lol)


The older you get the less tolerate you get of extremes. You can trust me on that one 😂 lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok guys...Im gonna start whinning. Our KraZy weather cant make up its mind! Thunderstorms, then freezing?


----------



## Jessica84

And I’m going to brag! Look at that, that is SO close to 60 lol








I believe it goofygoat. Well except for the whole woman change thing. Gosh I can’t wait for that! I remember my mom freezing me out with the AC. But now she is worse then I am about the cold!!


----------



## DDFN

So the rain stopped today and I went to help a friend salvage some of her plants. (Long story I can rant about after the 1st so soon). I had a t-shirt and light sweater and got too hot had to lose the sweater. Still about had a heat stroke in Dec!?!?! We got two trees transplants to my place and some landscaping stones. Tomorrow I hope the rain stays away and not to hot to finish hauling stones, rocks and the rest of the plants.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. Bottled sunshine and bottled winter. I can make a killing


----------



## GoofyGoat

70’s to twenties 🤷‍♀️ I give up!🥵🥶🥴


----------



## Tanya

I was thinking. I can get you a cargo plane and land you all at Valhala military airport. It will cost me bribing an official..... if the Guptas could do it... I am sure I could too..... 😁 how many goats and humans?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

GoofyGoat said:


> 70’s to twenties 🤷‍♀️ I give up!🥵🥶🥴


Wow. 53 F deg. drop in half a day. That is almost 30 C deg. drop in real temps. I do not think that I have ever experienced anything like that.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Wow. 53 F deg. drop in half a day. That is almost 30 C deg. drop in real temps. I do not think that I have ever experienced anything like that.


It’s crazy for sure.


----------



## Jessica84

Nope I do not like such a big change! The cold is hard enough without such a huge change in a small amount of time. Make sure while your wearing your shorts and tank top to go ahead and dig out those winter clothes!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

As much as I have enjoyed the perfect Christmas - winter wonderland - snow around here, I am now ready to have it be gone and for it to warm up a bit. We have been about 7 C deg below normal this last week (both highs and lows). That is almost 14 F deg below normal in that other system.








Sunrise this morning.

My camera does a crappy job with sunrise pics. (Can I say crappy on this forum? Oops, now I've said it twice.) The clouds were much more red than yellow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Right back at cha @GoofyGoat ...
Ive seen people in shorts & coats...Ill wear layers. Just in reverse ..ill carry sweat shirt & long pants, while I wear shorts & t shirt...lol🤦‍♀️🥶


----------



## GoofyGoat

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> As much as I have enjoyed the perfect Christmas - winter wonderland - snow around here, I am now ready to have it be gone and for it to warm up a bit. We have been about 7 C deg below normal this last week (both highs and lows). That is almost 14 F deg below normal in that other system.
> 
> View attachment 218726
> Sunrise this morning.
> 
> My camera does a crappy job with sunrise pics. (Can I say crappy on this forum? Oops, now I've said it twice.) The clouds were much more red than yellow.


Gorgeous morning! I love sunrises even more than sunsets. That’s spectacular 😁


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars 
Yuck! If your weathers like mine it will actually be 5-10* lower than the forecast. We’re on a hill so the wind chill is worse too.


----------



## K.B.

🧊


----------



## GoofyGoat

K.B. said:


> 🧊
> View attachment 218728
> 
> BURR 🥶🥶🥶🥶


----------



## K.B.

I know! Worried about my babies but the garage says it's 20degrees f


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Tomorrow night into Sunday morning’s forecast is still up in the air in the forecast. The county above me is in the more ice and snow part of the storm, but my county is still in the lesser ice and some snow. A shift in the storm could change things quite a bit for my area. I don’t mind, since the weather is going to be cold anyway. As long as the power is on or generator is ok or no animals need to go to a vet on icy roads.


----------



## GoofyGoat

It feels good being prepared but I hope it avoids you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

That's a wonderful picture, Mike! 
It's another warm day here. I had a picnic lunch with some family. And my goats are out in the woods eating. 
I think we're still in for some nasty, cold weather tomorrow.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

GoofyGoat said:


> It feels good being prepared but I hope it avoids you.


The “heavy snow” is only 1-2 inches.😅 I hate how dramatic they are. I’m more worried about the ice, but the news is so dramatic. I don’t know if they are just excited to have a winter storm or if the storm will really be bad. I’m guessing it’s going to be very icy. Just noticed (about 30 minutes ago) I think my dog has a uti again… I’m hoping the goats will be okay with the sudden temperature drop tomorrow. Starting the new year off kinda mleh.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Emrcornerranch said:


> The “heavy snow” is only 1-2 inches.😅 I hate how dramatic they are. I’m more worried about the ice, but the news is so dramatic. I don’t know if they are just excited to have a winter storm or if the storm will really be bad. I’m guessing it’s going to be very icy. Just noticed (about 30 minutes ago) I think my dog has a uti again… I’m hoping the goats will be okay with the sudden temperature drop tomorrow. Starting the new year off kinda mleh.


Oh no! I hope your dog is ok! 
The snow doesn't bother me. The ice can be a problem, and I know the goats are not gonna like the sudden temperature drop.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh no! I hope your dog is ok!
> The snow doesn't bother me. The ice can be a problem, and I know the goats are not gonna like the sudden temperature drop.


Before a storm, I always wonder what weird unexpected thing is going to go wrong that I can’t really control.🙄


----------



## Goatastic43

I was really excited about how this forecast started….until I looked down…. shouldn’t have looked down….


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> I was really excited about how this forecast started….until I looked down…. shouldn’t have looked down….
> 
> 
> View attachment 218748


Nooooo! I am not looking. I have a stream running down my driveway still and I refuse to look at how cold it will get later this week lol We can no longer be friends lol jk.


----------



## luvmyherd

We had a beautiful sunshiny day today. Do you know what that means? No cloud cover and freeeeeeezzzzzzing🌬 temps tonight. Got my down blanket ready.


----------



## DDFN

Well great literally when it rains it pours and possible tornado for our area this evening. Can we please not have a tree fall this evening, please.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m the blue dot. I’m not whining. Yet. 










This storm will last all day and then we are in for the crazy plummet in temps too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Praying that you all don't get any major damage!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

We've got rain right now, and then maybe a chance of snow tonight. But the low is now forecasted to be 13* instead of 8*. I'll take it! I just hope the rain clears off enough for my goaties to have a chance to eat and stretch their legs and for me to get more bedding down.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m the blue dot. I’m not whining. Yet.
> View attachment 218763
> 
> 
> 
> This storm will last all day and then we are in for the crazy plummet in temps too.


Oh no. Well we are roane county. So hoping we both stay safe tonight. I think the worse will miss goatastic . Oh you live out towards two of my uncle's it looks like, so please stay safe!


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Praying that you all don't get any major damage!


Thanks. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## Tanya

🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Goatastic43

Yikes!  Praying for all of our safeties! We would be in the middle of the yellow zone on @DDFN’s map. Hopefully nothing major. It’s already super windy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> Oh no. Well we are roane county. So hoping we both stay safe tonight. I think the worse will miss goatastic . Oh you live out towards two of my uncle's it looks like, so please stay safe!


Well if you ever visit your uncles, come on by.  We drive through your county on our way to visit our daughter in VA. Beautiful country. 

Yeah, I hope trees stay standing for us all, and all our animals stay safe too. I’m watching all the massive trees out my window sway and hoping for the best. The sound of one breaking or a big branch cracking and falling makes my stomach drop. I’m sure you’re the same way.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Well if you ever visit your uncles, come on by.  We drive through your county on our way to visit our daughter in VA. Beautiful country.
> 
> Yeah, I hope trees stay standing for us all, and all our animals stay safe too. I’m watching all the massive trees out my window sway and hoping for the best. The sound of one breaking or a big branch cracking and falling makes my stomach drop. I’m sure you’re the same way.


Thanks. You too. Well one is too close to the house and I have been on a wait list for a company to come cut it for awhile now. I will not be sleeping at home tonight and will stay at my parents next door just incase. 

Next time I am planning a trip to my uncles I will let you know


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I missed the part of the forecast with rain literally all day until it turns to ice…Well, it did just stop. Maybe the goats will eat in their troughs, and I won’t have to go feed them in the shelter. Blizzard won’t even leave the stall in the garage to walk with Pumpkin to the day pen. As soon as wet touches her feet, she goes back to the garage. She was walking like a tripod a few days ago when I walked her to and from the pen over the wet grass. I was concerned about her leg. Turns out, Blizzard may have a favorite leg she doesn’t want to get wet.🤣 Back left leg is her designated dry leg.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

The rain is already beginning to turn to ice here and is beginning to coat fencing. It doesn’t feel that cold. I’m worried about the bird netting over my turkey pen becoming a problem. The netting is not frozen. So far only the fences are frozen. I am almost done mucking the Nubian house. I want them to be as dry as possible for the weird weather. I know they’ll be living in their shelter most of the day anyway. Getting ahead of the poop and urine!😉


----------



## Lilgoatgal

We hand milked this morning in a balmy 5 degrees, taking turns so our hands could recoup. The does were like...uuummm....bbbbrrrrrr!  It was supposed to be our last milking day of the year, and of course we got snow overnight, but one doe doesn't seem too interested in drying up. Say a little prayer!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Lilgoatgal said:


> We hand milked this morning in a balmy 5 degrees, taking turns so our hands could recoup. The does were like...uuummm....bbbbrrrrrr!  It was supposed to be our last milking day of the year, and of course we got snow overnight, but one doe doesn't seem too interested in drying up. Say a little prayer!


Prayers sent! We breed so that the does are dry for the coldest part of the year. Everyone hates milking in the cold!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I put down extra bedding, but the goats were not interested in moving, so they got temporarily buried.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Its getting Winter Here!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

The predicted overnight temperatures for tonight and the upcoming week keep dropping. Tonight is between 10-8 F for the low. Tomorrow is around 7 for the low. Thursday was going to be about 7 F overnight but is now 1 F…Thursday’s high is predicted to be around 16. At least the mud will be frozen. I get to test out my winter overalls. 😁

I wish this rain was more snow. I am literally on the line between freezing rain and winter mix for the next few hours. I haven’t had snow accumulation yet this winter, so I’m kinda mad! I want to take winter pictures of the animals in snow instead of mud. I want to know if Cowboy still likes the snow and if Pumpkin inherited that!! Cowboy has been outside standing in the rain off and on today, so I’m guessing his attitude is still about the same…

Plus, the rain makes it feel colder when it gets on you. My gloves are not as waterproof as I hoped they were. I couldn’t feel my hands for a bit after adding fresh straw and tarping half the boys’ playhouse. I love that shelter for 2-4 Nigerians or for Nubian kids. My dad and I put a tarp covering a little over halfway over the closed window shutters and door. It works so well. I had to push the smelly bucks through the doorway to remind them how nice and warm the shelter is instead of standing in the three sided one. I honestly think they forgot about the playhouse cabin when I sold Buckwheat (Nubian). I let them have that pen back (securing the two gates opening out to each other to make a walkway for them), and I think they thought they were asserting dominance over the missing Nubian by stealing “his” shelter. I saw Lep remember he could go in the playhouse when I pushed him through the doorway. 🤣 His eyes widened and he stopped fighting me and looked around excitedly. “Oh, yeah…This is still here too!” Goats can be predictable about such weird quirky behaviors.


----------



## Goats Rock

It took Winter long enough to think about getting here- 50ºF this am- snow tomorrow, by Fri in the low 20ºs. I knew it was coming, rain and mud to snow
and cold, overnight. I guess there isn't much we can do! Maybe the flies will finally die.....


----------



## DDFN

Hope you all stay warm. We got everything as tornado proof as we can. Fingers crossed. Hope everything stays safe!


----------



## GoofyGoat

We were at 72* at 2pm by 5am it’ll be 19* with an feels like tmp of 8* wind chill😢🥶
My poor Texas goats aren’t happy at all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Emercornerranch..I use latex gloves under my work gloves. They help.keep my hands dryer & warmer. 
Right now we are 18° but with wind chill its 4°. And dropping. The wind is sharp, 25 to 30mph, and attempting to snow🥶. I put all the goats in for the night. And heat lamp on in the chicken coop. Please stay safe. Let us know how you are.


----------



## DDFN

Well so far so good. Other then chasing down a trash can while storm prepping earlier we are handling it pretty good. Hope everyone else is doing ok with the storms and the cold.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Sure hope the tornado warnings are a false alarm and no one has any damage (beyond chasing trash cans).


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Sure hope the tornado warnings are a false alarm and no one has any damage (beyond chasing trash cans).


Thanks me too. Got about everything secures the best we can and hoping it doesn't happen. Heavy winds, rain and lightning at the moment. I have been close to a tornado 3 times before and been lucky to get missed. Hoping I can keep my record of non participation for ever! My husband's miata is in the portable shed so we wrapped it in shipping blankets and covered with the car cover. He then parked the SUV and Camry beside and in front to help block the wind off of it. I asked him if he needed bubble wrap and he wants to know where has it in bulk hahaha.

This is what we get for joking about sending you the cold weather the other day I guess.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Emercornerranch..I use latex gloves under my work gloves. They help.keep my hands dryer & warmer.
> Right now we are 18° but with wind chill its 4°. And dropping. The wind is sharp, 25 to 30mph, and attempting to snow🥶. I put all the goats in for the night. And heat lamp on in the chicken coop. Please stay safe. Let us know how you are.


Thanks for that tip! It is sooooo difficult to find gloves for my hands. The gloves I wore today (womens x-small 🙃) are almost an inch longer than my finger tips. Every time I find gloves that are warm and fit, they are not water proof.


----------



## luvmyherd

We had another beautiful day today. But I got all lazy and stayed mostly on the couch instead of enjoying it. We do have a new system on the horizon though.
The last one caused 4 oak trees to fall on one house. (Not ours.) I could not believe when I saw it on the news. No one was even hurt.
Hoping for everyone's safety and comfort.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Hope you're all doing OK and hanging in there! I am having to remember how to dress for cold weather. I have gotten used to just wearing a wool sweater and a jacket outside...and taking the jacket off after a while. 
There was a light freezing rain this evening, and my goats were out at their hay feeders. Then they came in and had little frosted tips on their fur. I had to laugh about my 'goatsicles'.


----------



## Lil Boogie

It's been pooring rain here as of the last hour. Our lights blink here and there. The wind is bad. We were just placed under tornado watch not too long ago. Stay safe y'all!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Holy Smokes it’s cold! It’s 15* with a -3* windchill!, We lost power for a while and almost lost water (down to a trickle) but I knew enough to keep a tap open. My neighbors Pipe broke... so I have water (and coffee😁) on a butane stove to give everyone when it gets light. I just hope that all the critters are ok. Burrrrrrrr🥶🥶🥶

I hope everyone on TGS is safe and warm in this insane weather!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I didn’t get much snow. It’s icy but not nearly as dramatic as predicted. It’s just COLD.


----------



## DDFN

Hope everyone is staying warm. We made it through the storms with little issues. Some down limbs but trees still standing. 

I still want to know who started this game of jumanji!?!?! Now they are calling for thunder snow but it's more directed towards Goatastic and we are on the edge of it here.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Holy Smokes it’s cold! It’s 15* with a -3* windchill!, We lost power for a while and almost lost water (down to a trickle) but I knew enough to keep a tap open. My neighbors Pipe broke... so I have water (and coffee😁) on a butane stove to give everyone when it gets light. I just hope that all the critters are ok. Burrrrrrrr🥶🥶🥶
> 
> I hope everyone on TGS is safe and warm in this insane weather!


So glad you are helping them out with the water. Stay warm friend.


----------



## DDFN

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 218805
> I didn’t get much snow. It’s icy but not nearly as dramatic as predicted. It’s just COLD.


Looks like your babies are asking if they can come inside or you outside to cuddle then warm. They are cute.


----------



## happybleats

Yesterday was so nice..we worked outside in 72 degrees getting things done...by the time we came back in temps we're dropping crazy fast. Got everyone tucked in for the night, including a lone brooder chicken who had a nest under some brush we carried off. She was upset so My son got a kennel bottom and put it over her for the night so she wouldn't freeze lol. He didn't want to disturb her nest. Woke up to 21 degrees..brrrrr.


----------



## Rancho Draco

It's still cold here. -25 when we left for church this morning. It has warmed up to -15 though!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Trying to get Blizzard over her disgust with the tiny bit of snow on the ground. She’s making progress. Maybe she’ll follow me to her outdoor pen soon. I believe Pumpkin has inherited his dad’s indifference-mild enjoyment of the snow. Cowboy has been out in the flurries all morning while Lep sticks his head out of the shelter.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

DDFN said:


> Looks like your babies are asking if they can come inside or you outside to cuddle then warm. They are cute.


I just got Pumpkin and Blizzard out of the house. 🤣 It was really fun and cute. Then, Pumpkin started pooping in the couch and almost peed. Blizzard was hiding from the dogs under the table. Pumpkin was happily playing with all the dogs. He was so excited. He’s so cute and stinky. I know he’s going to have a strange lifelong fondness for dogs. He greets them, too. You know he’s happy to see them. He runs up wagging his tail and side hopping toward them. My dad’s Dane likes to nibble him all over. It’s so sweet. These city dogs turned out so suited for all this!


----------



## Goatastic43

DDFN said:


> I still want to know who started this game of jumanji!?!?! Now they are calling for thunder snow but it's more directed towards Goatastic and we are on the edge of it here.


Why’d ya have to tell me?! Ignorance is bliss! Was bliss, now it’s blizzard….

Anyway, glad you ok over there!


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> Why’d ya have to tell me?! Ignorance is bliss! Was bliss, now it’s blizzard….
> 
> Anyway, glad you ok over there!


Sorry. I was shocked when I saw the forecast. I asked the husband how? This fast can it change. It's going to start dropping temps more but I thought we had until Thursday. Oops.

Stay safe and warm. Watch out for the thunder snow.


----------



## DDFN

Emrcornerranch said:


> I just got Pumpkin and Blizzard out of the house. 🤣 It was really fun and cute. Then, Pumpkin started pooping in the couch and almost peed. Blizzard was hiding from the dogs under the table. Pumpkin was happily playing with all the dogs. He was so excited. He’s so cute and stinky. I know he’s going to have a strange lifelong fondness for dogs. He greets them, too. You know he’s happy to see them. He runs up wagging his tail and side hopping toward them. My dad’s Dane likes to nibble him all over. It’s so sweet. These city dogs turned out so suited for all this!


It's all fun and games until someone pees on a couch lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

happybleats said:


> Yesterday was so nice..we worked outside in 72 degrees getting things done...by the time we came back in temps we're dropping crazy fast. Got everyone tucked in for the night, including a lone brooder chicken who had a nest under some brush we carried off. She was upset so My son got a kennel bottom and put it over her for the night so she wouldn't freeze lol. He didn't want to disturb her nest. Woke up to 21 degrees..brrrrr.


We have a duck who was being broody, and normally we move them to the chicken coop when it’s below freezing so instead we threw in a bunch of extra hay and wrapped their pen in tarps to keep the wind to a minimum. They made it but aren’t happy duckies.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Rancho Draco said:


> It's still cold here. -25 when we left for church this morning. It has warmed up to -15 though!


Stay warm!!

Whenever I hear about the cold in Minnesota, I think of the song by the *Minnesotans* *for* *Global* *Warming*






They seem to be hard to find online these days. I see a lot of "account suspended".


----------



## Rancho Draco

Haha. Every winter the common phrase going around the house is, "I can't wait for global warming!" 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so glad All of you did Not have Tornados. Thats a blessing. Well I woke up to 14° wind chill has it at 3°. All the goats made it. Had to break ice though. Im fortunate, only my toes and fingers get to burning. Its supposed to get to freezing today! The suns out, thats a plus! So hang in there, we only have 3 more months of this!🤦‍♀️😱😳


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats has it made it to your place yet? Thunder snow anyone? Maybe it will just be an in and out storm but I think poor Goatastic is in the 6 to 8 inches prediction range ugh. Sorry. I hope everyone is wrong with this prediction.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s been raining since yesterday, went to freezing rain early morning, then went to snow around 8 and has been snowing since. My animals are very confused about this cold white stuff. It’s not bad here though. Just an inch or so of snow over mud right now. We are going to get messy.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s been raining since yesterday, went to freezing rain early morning, then went to snow around 8 and has been snowing since. My animals are very confused about this cold white stuff. It’s not bad here though. Just an inch or so of snow over mud right now. We are going to get messy.


I’m so happy all the mud is finally frozen here. Love that.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s been raining since yesterday, went to freezing rain early morning, then went to snow around 8 and has been snowing since. My animals are very confused about this cold white stuff. It’s not bad here though. Just an inch or so of snow over mud right now. We are going to get messy.


Ok stay warm. I bet later this week will be real fun! They are saying my area will get 3 inches and where I work possible 4. We will see what the morning brings. First day back at school since Christmas break.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm over all of the mud. Everything is just so wet and nasty. The unusual warm temps has had me and even my daughter feeling like Christmas hasn't even passed yet. I can't remember ever having a Christmas day where it was 70 degrees! Then New Years eve was in the 60s. We had a lot of rain New Years eve night through last night and dropped down to the 30s by this afternoon, so adios to the warm temps and hello winter. Saw my first snow shower this season this afternoon when we were cleaning the barns. 
I am thankful we did not have any severe weather, but still feel so awful for all of those in Western KY who got hit hard nearly a month ago.


----------



## DDFN

Well it's late and my principle just texted we actually have a 2 hour delay tomorrow. That doesn't happen often being a residential school. So let's see what the morning holds!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I have been avoiding looking at the thermometer, because I really don't want to think about how cold I'm going to get outside. Really, it isn't that bad. I'm just not used to the cold yet. But a few more days of these temps, and I'll be fine. When I finally came in for the last time around 7:30 tonight, I saw that it was 18 degrees. So I felt like I was doing pretty well, having been outside for 2 hrs. and not being miserably cold. 
I love the frozen ground! I imagine all the worm eggs freezing. And one of my girls has hoof rot issues that will be greatly improved by not walking through anything damp for a full day. Maybe I can get ahead of it now.


----------



## DDFN

I kid you not. Woke up around 3 to thunder and it's snowing . Yes thunder snow has happened. We have a 2 hour delay for work fingers crossed.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Well it was raining tacos a little while ago but now it's snowing.... RIP Trash can ..


----------



## DDFN

Lil Boogie said:


> Well it was raining tacos a little while ago but now it's snowing.... RIP Trash can ..


Raining tacos lol. Sorry just how you said it was priceless. Hope you find the trash can later.


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s 20* here in Texas but the good thing is the winds have finally calmed down so it’s cold but not biting cold.....tomorrow it’ll be 60*...🤷‍♀️🥶🤪


----------



## Tanya

This is so confusing. Do you guys need sunshine in a bottle or winter in a bottle... I dont know what to ship any more?


----------



## DDFN

A co worker sent me this lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Tanya said:


> This is so confusing. Do you guys need sunshine in a bottle or winter in a bottle... I dont know what to ship any more?


A case of sunshine - gently warmed, please. Just put it on my tab.
It is January 3 and I am done with winter.


----------



## Goatastic43

And we’ve got snow! I doubt to will last all day, but it sure is pretty! The goats don’t Think much of it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> And we’ve got snow! I doubt to will last all day, but it sure is pretty! The goats don’t Think much of it.
> View attachment 218864
> View attachment 218865


Oh, that's pretty! We've only had a light dusting so far.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> And we’ve got snow! I doubt to will last all day, but it sure is pretty! The goats don’t Think much of it.
> View attachment 218864
> View attachment 218865


It's so pretty. I had a beautiful drive to work this morning on a 2 hour delay. Roads were clear but everything else had a nice good little snow to look at. And yes this teacher wore leggings under her pants, long sleeved shirt under sweater and scarf with hat/gloves/cost this morning. Between that and my mask all you could see was my little eyes lol take that winter weather


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

A couple of days ago we had about 25 to 40cm of snow on the ground. A little warming (back to normal temps for this time of year) and a bunch of rain and half our land is already snow free. And I can get down the driveway again. SHOPPING !!!! Handyman store here I come.


----------



## Lilgoatgal

Rancho Draco said:


> Prayers sent! We breed so that the does are dry for the coldest part of the year. Everyone hates milking in the cold!


That's super smart!! One of our kids who hasn't ever been able to consume dairy discovered over the summer that she could drink the raw goat milk  so she was also willing to milk longer to extend her drinking season. I think she's over it now though!


----------



## Lil Boogie

DDFN said:


> Raining tacos lol. Sorry just how you said it was priceless. Hope you find the trash can later.


Ha🤣. Unfortunately the trash can died ........


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Saturday morning while doing chores in a long sleeve tee shirt, I actually got slightly over heated. And Sunday was balmy with rain sprinkles of and on until midafternoon. This morning I was awakened to the sounds of strong gusts of wind, thunder, and flashes of lightening. Then the rain started to come down in torrents and from hearing the beeping noises in the kitchen, heck, power just went out. Geez, it was only a little after 5 a.m. and the sun hadn't even begun to rise yet. 

So, this morning the chores were carried out hurriedly during a slight break of only pouring rain that turned to sleet before I finished. Wrapped up in layers from head to toe, I still shivered from the cold. The brook in the bottom was close to full capacity and the wind was pushing the rain sideway. By this time, the house was a little chilly and changing into dry clothes didn't warm me up enough. Come on electric company, please restore the power soon.

Then the snow started to fall with big fluffy flakes quickly covering the ground. What a pretty sight looking out across the hills and trees surrounding me, all covered in white. Even the brook had gone back to only high levels and no longer looked like the driveway out would flood over. Beep, beep, beep, the electricity came back on, so I closed the door and ran water for a much-needed morning cup of coffee. Not such a bad day after all.


----------



## DDFN

Lil Boogie said:


> Ha🤣. Unfortunately the trash can died ........


RIP taco can, you served them well. 

Sorry about your trash can. I build a pallet holder for my trash can to help keep it from blowing away awhile back but I still put mine in the camper top of my truck just in case lol


----------



## MisFit Ranch

No snow here 😞 just wind, rain and coldness 🥶 the goats despise it Of course, and We recently got horses! (2 ponies in their teens and a 22 yr old gelding who looks amazing for his age) they aren’t bothered, the 22 yr is wearing a blanket since he doesn’t have a good enough winter coat for my liking (short to medium length) but the ponies are big floof balls. Still wanna get them blankets just in case it gets like this again, I don’t think it’ll hurt to have a nice blanket 😂








(This was Christmas week)





Here is tonight’s weather


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

We got sunshine today. So even though the temperatures barely crept above freezing, it was still a very pleasant day.


----------



## Goatastic43

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> We got sunshine today. So even though the temperatures barely crept above freezing, it was still a very pleasant day.
> View attachment 218934


Wow! What a pretty picture!


----------



## luvmyherd

If someone else already posted this; sorry. I must have missed it.
Raining Tacos - Parry Gripp & BooneBum - YouTube 

Sunny cool days and very cold after sunset here. Much drier than the predictions. I am glad we are drying out a bit but have to remember that CA needs the rain. (Taco or otherwise.)


----------



## Goatastic43

OH NO!!!! NOT THAT SONG!!! I’M GUNNA BE HUMMING IT FOR DAYS NOW!!!! 🤣


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> If someone else already posted this; sorry. I must have missed it.
> Raining Tacos - Parry Gripp & BooneBum - YouTube
> 
> Sunny cool days and very cold after sunset here. Much drier than the predictions. I am glad we are drying out a bit but have to remember that CA needs the rain. (Taco or otherwise.)


I don't think I want to be eating trash can raining tacos. I would be asking questions instead lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's crazy how many of us have experienced every season in a matter of a few days! I read a news headline on FB earlier that New Yeras day there were 8 tornadoes in KY! Crazy! All were south of us, one was just southeast of us about 45 minutes or so away! Yikes! But when that was happening, we just had a solid wall of rain on radar and no wind here. It's been cold the last 2 days in the mid 30s, but thankfully it was prety out today and the mamas were able to get out and enjoy it this morning as they always go out early to graze and browse. 
I think 40s tomorrow, then they are saying snow on Thurs - I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Lil Boogie

DDFN said:


> RIP taco can, you served them well.
> 
> Sorry about your trash can. I build a pallet holder for my trash can to help keep it from blowing away awhile back but I still put mine in the camper top of my truck just in case lol


Rip😂


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ugh...I really could get along at either end of this spectrum but the whole yo-yoing back and forth is driving me nuts.


----------



## toth boer goats

🥶 🥶


----------



## ksalvagno

Anyone in Northeast Ohio feel the earthquake? It was a 2.8 magnitude.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Anyone in Northeast Ohio feel the earthquake? It was a 2.8 magnitude.


I'm in NW Ohio....never felt anything. What time was it?


----------



## ksalvagno

About 8:20 am. It was on the edge of Lake Erie on the east side. Maybe Goats Rock felt it. I'm in North Central Ohio so I didn't feel it, just read about it.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> Anyone in Northeast Ohio feel the earthquake? It was a 2.8 magnitude.


I am telling you all put the jumanji game away please! 

No seriously wow.

Well we are a residential school and normally don't close but they are sending some kids home starting tomorrow as the state is expecting a ice and snow storm mid day Thursday and temps Thursday night will not be over freezing. Then Friday is 30 degrees at the highest.


----------



## Goats Rock

I was asleep and suddenly woke up, our pup (year old mixed mutt) howled and barked. That was at 8:20. Did I feel it? Not consciously- but 
something woke me!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goats Rock said:


> I was asleep and suddenly woke up, our pup (year old mixed mutt) howled and barked. That was at 8:20. Did I feel it? Not consciously- but
> something woke me!


I have felt one earthquake in TN and it was years ago. I hopped out of my bed around 4 a.m. I was just suddenly on my feet and didn’t know why. Within a few seconds of that, the entire house shook violently. It felt like someone grabbing you by the shoulders and shaking you in a rage but with the entire house. I was so confused. I’d been in a bigger earthquake in CA before but it felt like waves moving the earth beneath me (I must have been far from the epicenter). In TN, we were close to a military base and I thought some sort of explosion happened. Anyway, my son also awoke just before the big shake (daughter slept right through it), so we too must have felt some sort of tremors without realizing it before the bigger one happened.


----------



## DDFN

When we lived out in Morgan county we felt some earthquake but not so much where we live now.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goats Rock

1986 Was a good earthquake in Oh. Sounded like a sonic boom, the house (big old 1849 farmhouse- still own it) floor was like a wave- it was weird.
It lasted probably a minute- very strange- freaked everyone out. My daughter was in a baby seat, under a lowboy table- the whole thing started to tip over-
luckily, my mom grabbed it as the floor did it's wave roll. 
That quake did a lot of damage to the old plaster/lathe walls, cracked a lot of foundations that were concrete block, etc.


----------



## MTKitty

Yikes, this weather. After our low of -8 and a current temp of -6, is it crazy that I’m looking forward to doing tomorrow morning’s chores because it will be up to 0*?


----------



## ksalvagno

Goats Rock said:


> 1986 Was a good earthquake in Oh. Sounded like a sonic boom, the house (big old 1849 farmhouse- still own it) floor was like a wave- it was weird.
> It lasted probably a minute- very strange- freaked everyone out. My daughter was in a baby seat, under a lowboy table- the whole thing started to tip over-
> luckily, my mom grabbed it as the floor did it's wave roll.
> That quake did a lot of damage to the old plaster/lathe walls, cracked a lot of foundations that were concrete block, etc.


I remember that one. My house on the west side of Cleveland shook but not as bad as yours.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Goats Rock said:


> 1986 Was a good earthquake in Oh. Sounded like a sonic boom, the house (big old 1849 farmhouse- still own it) floor was like a wave- it was weird.
> It lasted probably a minute- very strange- freaked everyone out. My daughter was in a baby seat, under a lowboy table- the whole thing started to tip over-
> luckily, my mom grabbed it as the floor did it's wave roll.
> That quake did a lot of damage to the old plaster/lathe walls, cracked a lot of foundations that were concrete block, etc.


I wonder if that one was felt in Indiana? The only earthquake I can ever recall feeling was when I was a kid, around 86', it was summertime I believe, I was outside playing and the ground started to shake, I was so freaked out, I ran inside looking for my mom who was down in the lower level of the house doing something, all I remember is going to look for her and eventually finding her lol 

Winter is definitely making a grand appearance tomorrow with a high of 25, low of 10 and snow forecasted. Originally 1-3" being at the lower side, then 2-5, and latest we are closer to the 3-6" so who knows really. I'm still saying I'll believe it when I see it. They did call off school here for tomorrow and kids have a nontraditional instructional day. But they've called it off once a couple of years ago and we got nothing which is why I say what I said lol.

I went to the grocery after running a couple of errands and you'd think we were expecting snow and cold temperatures for many days. It was crazy. People everywhere, shelves being emptied. I hadn't been to the store since Saturday and needed odds and ends and produce, I refrained from buying bread and eggs, but darn it, needed some milk. lol.
The gas station was packed when I was leaving the store as well. They can say half an inch and it would be the same thing.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

12" of snow overnight.

Extremly


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I did not look at the thermometer before morning chores because I don't need that kind of negativity in my life. 
Just came in from giving everybody water again, and thermometer says 19*. With windchill, it definitely feels colder. But nowhere near the level of cold that some of you are experiencing. Hope everyone has a warm spot to enjoy in between trips outside. I sure enjoy our wood stove on days like this!


----------



## Rancho Draco

The wind was a bit brisk this morning but the temp was better than it has been. Granted it was still -5 degrees.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> The wind was a bit brisk this morning but the temp was better than it has been. Granted it was still -5 degrees.


Brr!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

The weather app said it was 16 F when I was doing chores. I think it may have been colder than that! I got water on my gloves, and the water immediately froze. I think it was supposed to have been 0 F predicted at the low last night. All creatures are alright. One rooster might have a bit of frostbite. Of course, it’s Bonnie, the sweet rooster. He sat in my lap while I warmed up his comb and wattles and added Vaseline. He really is such a nice guy. The only problem I have with him is if I am talking on the phone near his coop. For some reason, he sees red if he hears a voice through my phone. Other than that he’s a gem! The windchill is not nice today. I thought I lost a tarp two days ago, but it was back yesterday morning…back stuck blown into the front of the chicken coop!🤣 What are the odds? It returned.

The goats are just loving the electrolyte, nutridrench, and dyne mixture water I give them in the morning and before bed when I know there’s a temperature drop. I think it’s helping them out. The Nigerians were shivering this morning. The Nubians were shivering a few days ago and seem to have adjusted. I was super busy last night getting everyone hay and fresh straw bedding. I have 6 ducklings and 4 ducks (my favorite bird group) in a lifetime resin shed. It was so worth the purchase. So far, it’s been cozy warm (at least compared to outside temps) in there. It was so easy to put together and the windows open to help give the shed airflow on warm days. I feel a bit guilty the goats don’t have something as cozy as this. I know they would RUIN a resin shed…Inside, their shelter does seem warm when I go in there myself. I can feel my face warm up. It’s the wind getting in there that I need to fix. I believe I’m going to close up the walkway on the back side of each shelter and leave the archway in the front where the shelters go together open like it is. Projects, projects, projects on the farm. 🤣 The wind comes from all different directions here. I believe the land is at a point where we have a lot of weather cross over going to other places. I enjoy watching storms go overhead. The crazy wind has taken down a lot of trees where I plan to have a pasture on the hillside for rotational grazing. I think half the trees have just fallen down for me these past two months!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Emrcornerranch said:


> The weather app said it was 16 F when I was doing chores. I think it may have been colder than that! I got water on my gloves, and the water immediately froze. I think it was supposed to have been 0 F predicted at the low last night. All creatures are alright. One rooster might have a bit of frostbite. Of course, it’s Bonnie, the sweet rooster. He sat in my lap while I warmed up his comb and wattles and added Vaseline. He really is such a nice guy. The only problem I have with him is if I am talking on the phone near his coop. For some reason, he sees red if he hears a voice through my phone. Other than that he’s a gem! The windchill is not nice today. I thought I lost a tarp two days ago, but it was back yesterday morning…back stuck blown into the front of the chicken coop!🤣 What are the odds? It returned.
> 
> The goats are just loving the electrolyte, nutridrench, and dyne mixture water I give them in the morning and before bed when I know there’s a temperature drop. I think it’s helping them out. The Nigerians were shivering this morning. The Nubians were shivering a few days ago and seem to have adjusted. I was super busy last night getting everyone hay and fresh straw bedding. I have 6 ducklings and 4 ducks (my favorite bird group) in a lifetime resin shed. It was so worth the purchase. So far, it’s been cozy warm (at least compared to outside temps) in there. It was so easy to put together and the windows open to help give the shed airflow on warm days. I feel a bit guilty the goats don’t have something as cozy as this. I know they would RUIN a resin shed…Inside, their shelter does seem warm when I go in there myself. I can feel my face warm up. It’s the wind getting in there that I need to fix. I believe I’m going to close up the walkway on the back side of each shelter and leave the archway in the front where the shelters go together open like it is. Projects, projects, projects on the farm. 🤣 The wind comes from all different directions here. I believe the land is at a point where we have a lot of weather cross over going to other places. I enjoy watching storms go overhead. The crazy wind has taken down a lot of trees where I plan to have a pasture on the hillside for rotational grazing. I think half the trees have just fallen down for me these past two months!


Hope all your critters are ok! We had some chickens get frostbite last year, but everyone seems ok so far this year. Its crazy that you're actually outside _more_ the more extreme the weather is, but that's life with livestock. I would still rather be doing chores in the cold than be stuck behind a desk somewhere. 
I've had a couple shivery goats, too, but they've all been fine again when I've gone back to check on them in an hour or two, so I haven't worried.


----------



## Goats Rock

I have all the Swiss breeds and Lamancha- do Nubian (and Boer) ears get frostbite quicker than shorter eared goats? I keep forgetting to ask 
my friend that only has Nubians. We had 13 at one time- but not over a really cold Winter. Just wondered.....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goats Rock said:


> I have all the Swiss breeds and Lamancha- do Nubian (and Boer) ears get frostbite quicker than shorter eared goats? I keep forgetting to ask
> my friend that only has Nubians. We had 13 at one time- but not over a really cold Winter. Just wondered.....


I haven't had any of my Nubians get frostbite. I guess it could be a possibility. I've always wondered about it when their ears dip into the water bucket in cold weather, but it's never been a problem so far. I've definitely heard of newborn kids losing their ears to frostbite due to not getting dried off quickly enough in cold weather. But that could most likely happen to any breed.


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> I have all the Swiss breeds and Lamancha- do Nubian (and Boer) ears get frostbite quicker than shorter eared goats? I keep forgetting to ask
> my friend that only has Nubians. We had 13 at one time- but not over a really cold Winter. Just wondered.....


I had one when I first started with Nubians get a little damage on the tip of her ear. I switched to the small little buckets during winter weather so their ears don't go in the water and basically airplane out over the side of the smaller buckets when they lean down to drink.


----------



## DDFN

Hope everyone is warm and safe. My goats think I made it snow to torment them! Lol one is standing in the same run in shed she has been in all morning . She keeps looking out the door and looks in disbelief.


----------



## DDFN

Update! So today it snowed changed to rain/sleet and returned to snow. . . Well feeding tonight I was in the minis stall doing water when I need a huge yell and my husband asking for help. (I have trouble locating sounds especially in the dark) so I shouted back for him to tell me where he was. At this point I knew he fell but know it wasn't down the Hay loft stairs because that comes down over the minis stall and I would of seen it. Odd set up at this barn because this stall was an add on and I have to exit the stall and walk through the goat feed lot to get to the other part of the barn. I found him laying on his back but the angle I was coming in at looked like his left arm was under his body. (Brain was already prepared for a broken arm as he was screaming bloody murder and shaking ). There is a slope down to the front to stall doors and he managed to hit ice and fall. I try to calm him and ask where it hurts, if anything is broken and if I can touch it to check him out. He is to the point of hyper ventilating in pain and starts telling me how he can't feel his fingers. (Humm hello your packed in snow and ice at the moment don't panic just yet). I got his permission and tried to check for broken bones through his coat but like the kid on the Christmas story I could not really feel that deep. I helped him up when he was ready and got him up to the house and checked him out. Nothing broken but he is very sore. Guess he won't laugh at how I always baby walk down to the barn now especially when it is bad weather. I can't wait for the New barn to get built.

Funny thing when checking on my parents and sister (sister was a nurse before she had to stop working for disability). I asked her to look him over because he seems to trust her opinion more than mine ( so vet tech and pathology lab experience he doesn't like, the only humans I worked on where non living lol) she told him the same as I did and then proceeds to tell him to ice it for relief and I died laughing . I said well I can always put you back in the snow ice for treatment lol.

I am a horrible wife aren't I? I did help though but got a few laughs in after knowing he was ok. Tomorrow morning feedong ahould be fun with the pure ice.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Clear and cold, but it was beautiful out there tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Hope no one freezes anything important off! Goats included!

My area might get freezing rain tomorrow. The forecast says rain but I think it’s going to get icy. I have all I need and no reason to go out. My sister is going to a wedding expo with my mom and some friends tomorrow morning. I’m hoping the weather doesn’t impact their travels. Snow would be nice instead of ice. I’d love pretty winter pictures. I have two groups of ducks who’ve never seen snow, and I know they will love it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love those Pictures! Soooo cute!


----------



## DDFN

Too cute! Well one of my does came out today to complain about the left over snow and ice. But I think if she saw those pictures she would want her own hat too!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 219293
> 
> View attachment 219295
> 
> View attachment 219294
> Hope no one freezes anything important off! Goats included!
> 
> My area might get freezing rain tomorrow. The forecast says rain but I think it’s going to get icy. I have all I need and no reason to go out. My sister is going to a wedding expo with my mom and some friends tomorrow morning. I’m hoping the weather doesn’t impact their travels. Snow would be nice instead of ice. I’d love pretty winter pictures. I have two groups of ducks who’ve never seen snow, and I know they will love it.


They're way too cute! Their ears shouldn't freeze.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

It went well until Bliz somehow got the hat over her face and couldn’t see and panicked. Lol. I should try my hat on a Nubian. I bet Barley would be still for a picture. Goats in hats are so adorable and funny!


----------



## Goatastic43

The one of Pumpkin in the hat just had me!! 🤣🤣🤣 He’s so stinking cute! And his face!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

That’s cute.


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> I am a horrible wife aren't I? I did help though but got a few laughs in after knowing he was ok.


I certainly hope you are not a horrible wife as you sound a lot like me.  
Glad he was not seriously injured.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> I certainly hope you are not a horrible wife as you sound a lot like me.
> Glad he was not seriously injured.


Hopefully we are not then. Lol well today he fell again! Different place. We had set up some block stone pavers from the parking area to thw front porch to keep feet dry from the mud and all the rain. Well snow and ice he some how found the icy ones and fell while I was still at the barn finishing up morning feeding. I walked down and went across them just fine. Then he told me what happened . Honestly thinking of investing in bubble wrap. I offered to take the heat gun to then to prevent future mishaps today lol.


----------



## Goats Rock

We have had a somewhat mild winter up until this last week. Lots of rain and mud- but really cold temps this week. Sadly, one of my old bucks (Alpine) that I delivered and bottle
fed, never was a jerk- he and the group (7 other bucks) all have an inside barn- not warm- but no drafts, lots of straw- heated water etc. He was fine Wed. Thurs eve 
couldn't get up, was laying flat, and was gone a few hours later. (I held him as he died). 😢 No idea what was wrong- no fever, lungs sounded clear, etc. 

I wonder if the other boys squished him as he was laying down. Anyway- the weather had its' first victim. Man I hate that.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I'm so sorry for your loss Goats Rock. 🌈


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> We have had a somewhat mild winter up until this last week. Lots of rain and mud- but really cold temps this week. Sadly, one of my old bucks (Alpine) that I delivered and bottle
> fed, never was a jerk- he and the group (7 other bucks) all have an inside barn- not warm- but no drafts, lots of straw- heated water etc. He was fine Wed. Thurs eve
> couldn't get up, was laying flat, and was gone a few hours later. (I held him as he died). 😢 No idea what was wrong- no fever, lungs sounded clear, etc.
> 
> I wonder if the other boys squished him as he was laying down. Anyway- the weather had its' first victim. Man I hate that.


Oh no I hate that for you. At least you wet r able to be with him as he passed away. It could of been anything so please don't feel bad about it. I am already done with this weather too.

Hang in there and again so sorry.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Goats Rock ...I am so sorry for your loss. Im grateful you were with him as he passed. I always feel its easier on them if we are. So sorry. 😪


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sorry about your boy. 

It got up to 30 degrees today. The wind chill tonight will be -35 degrees. I'm so over these temperature swings.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cold. 🥶


----------



## K.B.

Omg yes it finally got up to 18 degrees today woo-hoo heat wave lol!


----------



## DDFN

It's actually 35 degrees at the moment but my feet are freezing tonight. It will be freezing rain tomorrow tonight with 26 degrees here.


----------



## K.B.

DDFN said:


> It's actually 35 degrees at the moment but my feet are freezing tonight. It will be freezing rain tomorrow tonight with 26 degrees here.


Lucky I wish it was 28 no freezing rain though!


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> Lucky I wish it was 28 no freezing rain though!


Sorry I feel pretty lucky after we had 16 degrees the other day but today will be fun. Rain all day into the 26 degrees tonight. So we know they can't salt the roads because the brind won't stick. Ice skating tomorrow AM?


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Goats Rock said:


> We have had a somewhat mild winter up until this last week. Lots of rain and mud- but really cold temps this week. Sadly, one of my old bucks (Alpine) that I delivered and bottle
> fed, never was a jerk- he and the group (7 other bucks) all have an inside barn- not warm- but no drafts, lots of straw- heated water etc. He was fine Wed. Thurs eve
> couldn't get up, was laying flat, and was gone a few hours later. (I held him as he died). 😢 No idea what was wrong- no fever, lungs sounded clear, etc.
> 
> I wonder if the other boys squished him as he was laying down. Anyway- the weather had its' first victim. Man I hate that.


I wonder if he had a heart attack or stroke? I’m sorry you lost him. It seems harder when they are fine and then suddenly take a turn.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

DDFN said:


> Sorry I feel pretty lucky after we had 16 degrees the other day but today will be fun. Rain all day into the 26 degrees tonight. So we know they can't salt the roads because the brind won't stick. Ice skating tomorrow AM?


My dad and I were scooting around on the pond the other day. His dog was so confused but started walking around on it. We were trying to get the ducks to come down and notice us. We seemed to scare them off more than anything.🤣


----------



## DDFN

Emrcornerranch said:


> My dad and I were scooting around on the pond the other day. His dog was so confused but started walking around on it. We were trying to get the ducks to come down and notice us. We seemed to scare them off more than anything.🤣


Well one year at the old farm I was feeding the goats in the lower lot. I got stuck on the ice and had to get the LGD's to help pull me to show covered area so I could walk again. Lol I would of never dared that with our old pond but it gets much colder where you are. My big butt here could of fell through the ice I bet! Sounds like it was fun though lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch

DDFN said:


> Well one year at the old farm I was feeding the goats in the lower lot. I got stuck on the ice and had to get the LGD's to help pull me to show covered area so I could walk again. Lol I would of never dared that with our old pond but it gets much colder where you are. My big butt here could of fell through the ice I bet! Sounds like it was fun though lol


I was too afraid of falling to stand on it, so I crawled. It looked at least 4 inches of ice, but I still zombie crawled to the middle. You could see little bugs under the water still swimming around. The ice was weird from the rapid freeze. My dad almost fell through yesterday. His face😂when the ice started cracking. He was just telling me how sturdy he thought it still was despite the warmer temps. Then CRACK! Omg…


----------



## DDFN

Emrcornerranch said:


> I was too afraid of falling to stand on it, so I crawled. It looked at least 4 inches of ice, but I still zombie crawled to the middle. You could see little bugs under the water still swimming around. The ice was weird from the rapid freeze. My dad almost fell through yesterday. His face😂when the ice started cracking. He was just telling me how sturdy he thought it still was despite the warmer temps. Then CRACK! Omg…


Omg! Sounds like something my dad would do! I used to skip rocks across the pond st the old farm when it was frozen but nope I can't swim and even if I could in the cold I probably couldn't move after hitting the water. Lol


----------



## Goats Rock

I dont like ice! My biggest fear is ending up in a dark lake or pond at night and going under the ice and drowning. Dumb huh? And I have a lake in my front yard.... with a drive that 
slopes towards the lake- and frequent ice- but- we have lots of trees, so I probably won't go in the lake...... Ice is scary!


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> I dont like ice! My biggest fear is ending up in a dark lake or pond at night and going under the ice and drowning. Dumb huh? And I have a lake in my front yard.... with a drive that
> slopes towards the lake- and frequent ice- but- we have lots of trees, so I probably won't go in the lake...... Ice is scary!


Ice is scary. At the old farm we had to turn down a steep decline that twisted back to the left. Barbwire at another persons farm on the right and a creek on the left. I was more afraid of going off the barbwire side in bad weather than the creek (creek would damage car but not deep enough to drown in.) I had a bad fear of one if the barbwire tposts coming through the window and stabbing me. 

So no drowning is not a bad fear. Mine was a weird tpost fear instead!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I’m always wondering when someone is going to drive the atv into the pond. Ice or no ice.🙄


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Driving into a pond?
Don't worry, I goat this.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Driving into a pond?
> Don't worry, I goat this.


Ok Mike is sending help your way. Lol NPR used to have a segment once about the swimming goats. A woman would drove her goats to a swimming pool. Starting to wonder if they were related to Mike lol


----------



## DDFN

Goat to help?_








lol _Angel rode the motorcycle and even a sheep when she was a kid lol not to mention in the truck with me all the time.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> NPR used to have a segment once about the swimming goats. A woman would drove her goats to a swimming pool.


Whatever floats your goat....

[Sorry, couldn't help myself]


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Whatever floats your goat....
> 
> [Sorry, couldn't help myself]


----------



## GoofyGoat

Whining time...it was 74* yesterday ....today it’s only going to be 40* with 30-40mph NNW winds gusting to 55mph with windchill in the teens...overnight temp in the 20’s with single digit windchill temps....
My poor Texas goatees 🥶😡


----------



## Emrcornerranch

"BLIZZARD, my beautiful girlfriend, follow me! She's leading us to the house! We're nearly there!"
































Unless he's okay with the snow as he gets used to it, I'd say he did NOT inherit his father's appreciation for snow.🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My turn to whine...Yesterday. 67° sunshine, windy...Today..Wind gusts up to 50m.p.h. and its a ....27° with....🌨❄🌨 It feels like 17° thats a 50° drop overnight. Yukky!🥶😰🥶😰


----------



## DDFN

Whine! Whine and double triplet whine! Going on hours without power. House temp dropping and they still don't have it fixed yet. I had just got the pizza out of the oven when it went off so at least we had a hot dinner with flash lights. And the water filter system doesn't work without power I learned tonight so bottled water it was.
Well if the house temp keeps dropping I will hike back up to mom and dad's for their fireplace. I have gas heat but the dual hvac doesn't run when powers out so the gas does nothing. Blah. 63 degrees inside dropped to 24 outside. 

I want an old fashion wood burning stove now!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

DDFN said:


> Whine! Whine and double triplet whine! Going on hours without power. House temp dropping and they still don't have it fixed yet. I had just got the pizza out of the oven when it went off so at least we had a hot dinner with flash lights. And the water filter system doesn't work without power I learned tonight so bottled water it was.
> Well if the house temp keeps dropping I will hike back up to mom and dad's for their fireplace. I have gas heat but the dual hvac doesn't run when powers out so the gas does nothing. Blah. 63 degrees inside dropped to 24 outside.
> 
> I want an old fashion wood burning stove now!


Oh man! Hope your power is restored soon! A wood stove is a Godsend on cold winter days...I love ours Hope you all can stay warm.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Random snow photos. This is our first real snow of the winter. There were few people on the roads, so I drove slowly and took pictures.


----------



## Goatastic43

Beautiful sunset @Cedarwinds Farm!

@DDFN, I hope you get your power back quickly! That’s never fun. How much snow did you get? So far we only have about an inch.


----------



## DDFN

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh man! Hope your power is restored soon! A wood stove is a Godsend on cold winter days...I love ours Hope you all can stay warm.


Seriously thinking I need a wood stove if these winters are going to start being snow filled again.

Thanks for power back late last night before the house dropped under 59 degrees. So good now!


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> Beautiful sunset @Cedarwinds Farm!
> 
> @DDFN, I hope you get your power back quickly! That’s never fun. How much snow did you get? So far we only have about an inch.


Well we ended up with more than I thought we would get. My cousin went out in it and took pictures about 8 minutes from our place. We were too busy feeding critters and then checking for down trees with the power being out. I should try to take some pictures before it all melts here. Most we have walked on turned to ice while feeding this morning.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

DDFN said:


> Well we ended up with more than I thought we would get. My cousin went out in it and took pictures about 8 minutes from our place. We were too busy feeding critters and then checking for down trees with the power being out. I should try to take some pictures before it all melts here. Most we have walked on turned to ice while feeding this morning.
> 
> View attachment 220122


That is beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Since youve experienced the power outage, have you ever considered solar power generator? I have been thinking about it. Just curious what you might think about it?


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Since youve experienced the power outage, have you ever considered solar power generator? I have been thinking about it. Just curious what you might think about it?


I haven't considered it. Normally our power doesn't go out here. I guess I could of dragged the gas powered generator out of dad's storage. We had one for working on my uncle's rental houses. 

The neighbor behind me was looking for kerosene last night. He had a wood stove in his shop so he could stay warm in the shop until the power came back on.


----------



## K.B.

WOOHHOO heat wave its 27f right now!


----------



## toth boer goats

😮


----------



## Goats Rock

We got over 2 feet snow last night- then the winds came. Due to a field West of my driveway along a woods line- we have serious 5 and 6 foot drifts. No 
snow fence because the guy that leased the field, just got the corn off last week. My drive is half mile- I made it to within 10 feet of the road when I got stuck.
Some dipstick moron in a small car was barreling down the unplowed road and started sliding sideways, just as I would have pulled out onto the road- so I 
had to stop. Since I was basically floating on snow in 4 wheel drive (no extra weight in bed, was intending on getting 1000# grain today), the stop allowed the truck
to lose momentum and sink- zero traction. 

My brother has my plow truck. Called him. Gee, he is in Fla. Called my son- he is at the other farm with half the goat herd. I sat for 2 hrs. in my truck at the end of the driveway. Son finally
got the tractor out- barn is way a ways from his house- huge drifts. took half hour for him to get to tractor! He got me back to the house- tried to move snow with the front end loader bucket,
but that is uselss for plowing. 

We are home bound until I dig out a tractor snowblower and sit on an open cab tractor, going in reverse at a crawl and blowing a half mile of snow. Oh boy! 

We have basically had no snow this year- a little covering once in awhile- we got all of Winter- Today! Ah, the joys of living in the woods!


----------



## ksalvagno

The joys of living in the snowbelt.  We got about 4 inches. My parents on the west side of Cleveland got about 8 inches.


----------



## DDFN

Dear goodness. Please stay warm up there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please be CAREFUL! I know you are well prepared, but that much snow is dangerous!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Today's high is 50 F. Tomorrow's is 27 F with a low of 3 F. Tomorrow's high is 16 F and low of 2 F. The snow from Saturday should melt, and I won't have to worry FedEx and Amazon might get stuck in the driveway. We got about 3 inches of snow that packs down under foot into ice/snow clumps. It's been real slippery! Downside of snow melting is mud, but it should freeze by tomorrow! I'm going to clean the Nubian shelter again to lessen the ammonia smell and get them ready for some cold nights. They pee like a half gallon at a time. I wish they'd wander about their pen more instead of standing in one place almost all day. 🙄 They've forgotten the other hay feeder exists again. I've realized the Nigerian's shelter hasn't been cleaned in maybe 2 months. They pee outside more and perfectly match the amount of waste hay to soiled hay. It smells fine in there, looks fine, and is dry. Good job girls!


----------



## alwaystj9

Moers kiko boars said:


> Since youve experienced the power outage, have you ever considered solar power generator? I have been thinking about it. Just curious what you might think about it?


I have a solar picnic cooler/table combo that I love but I haven't tried a generator...which are you looking at?








I have a bunch of this company's products.
They are not cheap but they usually start new projects on Kickstarter.
They had this come out recently but it was too expensive for this year's budget.








I had a natural generator wired in after Katrina/Rita/Wilma swept through in 2005 or so.
It was expensive but I have never, ever regretted it. I also pay the generator people to do an annual inspection on it.
I am usually at work or doing emergency response during bad things.
After last winter's problems with the natural gas grid last year (no problems here, but in TX),
I am considering a back up to the back up because I have no fireplaces. My home is 100 years plus but when someone bricked it up in the 1940's they did not put chimneys on it.
I actually have 2 fireplaces, just closed up, and no chimneys.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goats Rock said:


> We got over 2 feet snow last night- then the winds came.


Wow. That's enough snow to make you think it is winter. You'll want to start wearing boots.
I know southern Ontario got a lot of snow too.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Moers kiko boars said:


> have you ever considered solar power generator?


Would that not be really expensive? Not to mention unreliable? You are not likely to make much solar power during a storm - when you are most likely to need it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have a solar powered electric fence charger for 6 years. Never has gone off. Always clicking and stinging the heck out of everything. Ive seen them as Generac. In Oklahoma, we get alot of sub, storms, tornadoes. high winds, and 98% of electricity in high wires. So power goes out alot. Just thought someone in our TGS family might have one.


----------



## DDFN

Anybody have a ventless gas heater? Runs on gas only and doesn't need electric for running a fan motor? Just thinking with thisbcols weather and hvac gas dual unit doesn't run with electric off that added a ventless may be easier than doing wood with running a vent out the house.


----------



## alwaystj9

Not many solar generators can run electric heaters, most that I have seen are designed for camping and recharging electronics or running small appliances. Many small home use solar generators are designed to run medical equipment, CPAP machines, things like that. Some can only recharge OR supply power and that would be a problem. This Yeti 6000 is the biggest I have seen readily available and it is over 5K and doesn't come with solar panels. I have seen some small generators that have solar panels and wind turbines so you would have multiple recharging methods. Yes I want one but probably won't get one. This technology is growing and changing so fast it will only get better and, hopefully, cheaper.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We got a little freezing rain and about 2" of snow on Sunday evening, it wasn't bad at all for us thankfully. It's in the 40s today I believe, sunny and such a pretty day, snow is melting so everything is wet and muddy, yuck. More rain and snow on Wed. We're having an active start to winter for sure compared to the last few years.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

The Yeti 6000 holds about 6000 watt-hours of charge when fully charged. It is not much more than a rechargeable battery that can be charged using solar or wall plug. I have no idea how long it would take to charge with either method. It would light a 100 watt light bulb for 60 hours. Trying to keep it charged during a power outage, during bad weather, for a significant period of time, would be impossible if needed for much more than a few lights.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I am so fed up with New Jersey weather at this point! We went from a 7 degree night to a 20 degree day with snow, and then our temp went up 20 degrees THROUGHOUT THE NIGHT with freezing rain, regular rain, and 40mph winds. The goats are okay, some shivering when it gets to single digits but they somehow manage in this crazy weather. Jersey needs to make up its mind. I'd rather the temps be consistent, at least. We'd avoid the high winds during drastic temperature shifts.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Hope everyone who has suffered tornado damage is doing okay.


----------



## DDFN

I think mother nature is having a mood swing this week. Snow is melting today here and just cleaned some ice and snow away. Wondering what we will exactly get Thursday morning. 

Hang in there everyone.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are at 62° right now, tonight we drop to 18°😱 our high for Wed. 28°...🥶then going up about 2° per day! Oooooohhhhhh boy! Heat lamps on tonight!😖 Winds up to 40 m.p.h. So here comes Natures wintopause...again!


----------



## alwaystj9

Moers kiko boars said:


> We are at 62° right now, tonight we drop to 18°😱 our high for Wed. 28°...🥶then going up about 2° per day! Oooooohhhhhh boy! Heat lamps on tonight!😖 Winds up to 40 m.p.h. So here comes Natures wintopause...again!


I don't even know which reaction emoji to use any more. I guess the closest would be the shocked face? Wintopause sucks.


----------



## DDFN

Wintopause I am so stealing that saying foe work now. 

We go back tomorrow but half of our LEA feeder schools are still closed so no idea how many kiddos I will have.


----------



## luvmyherd

Can I whine because it is so warm that after all that rain we were getting; the weeds are thigh high already. If we don't find some goats soon; we will have to mow.
Our days have been beautiful but we are in the 30's at night. (I know that sounds mild to those of you with real winter.) But in Central California it is frigid. ⛄


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Winterpause....Grrrrrrr 🤬🥶🤬🤬🥶


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

luvmyherd said:


> Can I whine because it is so warm that after all that rain we were getting; the weeds are thigh high already. If we don't find some goats soon; we will have to mow.
> Our days have been beautiful but we are in the 30's at night. (I know that sounds mild to those of you with real winter.) But in Central California it is frigid. ⛄


Well, technically you are whining about warm weeds. Not what this thread is about. But I'll let it go this time.


----------



## alwaystj9

Didn't this start as a whine about the HOT weather?


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Well, technically you are whining about warm weeds. Not what this thread is about. But I'll let it go this time.


Mike around these parts warm weeds has a whole different meaning lol. I would need another thread to whine about that dilemma.


----------



## Jessica84

luvmyherd said:


> Can I whine because it is so warm that after all that rain we were getting; the weeds are thigh high already. If we don't find some goats soon; we will have to mow.
> Our days have been beautiful but we are in the 30's at night. (I know that sounds mild to those of you with real winter.) But in Central California it is frigid.


You have something growing right now?! We don’t even have weeds started yet. And I just want grass so I can cut down on feeding the cows. It’s warm enough, it’s wet enough, it just won’t grow! But I’m more in the mountains so maybe that’s why such a difference between you and me. 
But other then that no complaints. After 10am I’m in a t shirt doing my chores until about 4 when the sun starts going over the mountain. But here in another few weeks I’m sure I’ll be complaining about the lack of rain especially since it’s going to be 61-62 here in a few days


----------



## luvmyherd

Our ground used to freeze in the winter. That has not happened in ages. Also, there has been nothing grazing in our pasture for a few years so there is lots of fertilizer (old poop) and everything is anxious to grow.
Our son has spent the last week preparing soil and ordering seeds. Even the bees are active already. Almonds will blossom soon.🌳🙂
Or we will have a late freeze and ruin everything.


----------



## alwaystj9

Now y'all have infected my weather...









"Thursday night into Friday morning, we’ll have a chance of rain and freezing rain, all depending on if the timing of freezing temperatures coincides with the rain."
Excuse me while I go out and re-arrange goat headquarters....


----------



## Goats Rock

We are going down to zero Fri. Boy, the goats hate that! Officially, we got 28" of snow.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Now y'all have infected my weather...
> 
> View attachment 220309
> 
> "Thursday night into Friday morning, we’ll have a chance of rain and freezing rain, all depending on if the timing of freezing temperatures coincides with the rain."
> Excuse me while I go out and re-arrange goat headquarters....


Oops I was trying to send it to Tanya guess it got lost in the mail again. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

alwaystj9 said:


> Didn't this start as a whine about the HOT weather?


I will admit nothing.


----------



## luvmyherd

No time for a summer friend
No time for the love you send
Seasons change and so did I
You need not wonder why 
_The Who_


----------



## luvmyherd

Sunshine but WIND!! Too much to go outside😡🌬


----------



## toth boer goats

Too much wind is miserable.


----------



## Tanya

Just imagine. Snow in Jerusalem


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Last weekend it snowed about a inch! And this weekend with a nor’easter coming we could get wind, rain, or several inches of snow! The kid in me wants snow, but the goats definitely don’t 😂


Edit:


----------



## luvmyherd

I have been staying in the hills for a bit of a getaway. I have had a bit of a time fighting an ancient pellet stove but have been able to keep it warm.
It is freezing at night but I have down blankets to stay cozy.🧣🔥 That and hot cocoa.☕


----------



## Elbee

I'm thinking maybe I need to try virtual reality goggles to help me cope with the long gray winter.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'm being teased. 

Oh you want some spring weather already? Going stir crazy, hmm? How's this look? Looks pretty good right? Maybe you can stop freezing your fingers off every morning? 











Wrong!


----------



## Goatastic43

Eww…..that’s all I have the nerve to say…..


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I can’t stand cold weather because it dries my hands out sooooo fast.


----------



## Elbee

_sigh_ I was thinking how nice to have a warm stretch.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

It’s snowing! 😂 we don’t get snow here (NC) a lot so two snows in the same month is crazy I’ll get pictures soon!
the goats aren’t happy, especially Trixie who is intent on screaming until the snow leaves her pasture 🙄


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Giant snow storm along the east coast this weekend.

High winds and snow accumulations up to five inches per hour in some places.
Possibly up to 3' of snow.
Thousands of flights already cancelled.
Also expecting freezing temperatures for Florida.

If people just stayed home, this will be much less of a disaster, but people won't. It seems to me that more and more, people think of bad weather as an inconvenience that should not interfere with their planned activities.


----------



## DDFN

Fed the critters last evening walked to my parents to have dinner together. When the hubby and myself went to walk back home opened the door to an inch of snow and it still peppering down. Craziness. It was the nice packing snow and ice in places today too. One goat didn't even want to get up to eat this morning it was so cold lol she asked for breakfast in bed lol silly girl.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

The burning question on everyone's mind is: did she get served breakfast in bed?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

☝Hey....shes got a bed???? For goodness sakes...dont tell mine that!🤦‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> The burning question on everyone's mind is: did she get served breakfast in bed?


Yes she did. I sat with her in her bed of bedding. Watched her eat all her grain. When I took the empty pan away and placed her hay she stood up to stretch and looked at me like where is my hot watty. I had to carry her fresh bucket of water too. She is spoiled lol


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> ☝Hey....shes got a bed???? For goodness sakes...dont tell mine that!🤦‍♀️


Well she is spoiled. I can picture yours taking a bus trip to easy Tenn now to check it out hahaha.


----------



## alwaystj9

Mine are packing as we speak...they are arguing over who has to pull the cart with all their belongings...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

☝I have family in Knoxville, my mother is a Southern Gal! Lol lol Well Im sure @GoofyGoat , @Jessica84 , @MadHouse ,@Rancho Draco. And whomever joins our bus service tour, can stop with all our goats , bucks in APRONS, for some Southern Cookin & Hospitality!😇😂🤣🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco

If only! Don't think I'll make my stop though. I'd be kidding does on the ride down! Don't worry about any bucks though. I don't have any right now! I'd have to pick up my new bucklings in May though...how much do these tickets cost? This is starting to sound like a lot of back and forth 😆


----------



## Goatastic43

@Moers kiko boars if that Southern cooking includes corn bread I’m in!


----------



## alwaystj9

Moers kiko boars said:


> ☝I have family in Knoxville, my mother is a Southern Gal! Lol lol Well Im sure @GoofyGoat , @Jessica84 , @MadHouse ,@Rancho Draco. And whomever joins our bus service tour, can stop with all our goats , bucks in APRONS, for some Southern Cookin & Hospitality!😇😂🤣🥰


Did you warn the family they have unaccompanied goats arriving by bus that will need to be picked up??
Mine are planning to shanghai a Mardi Gras Bus and head to y'all's party. 
My buck says he don't need no stinkin' apron, he's lookin' for a new lady!


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Mine are packing as we speak...they are arguing over who has to pull the cart with all their belongings...


They could take turns on pulling it! We had many years ago a friend from Australia end up in the states and they visited. We made all southern traditional food and they didn't want to leave lol. Well that and we went to Dollywood. What's more east Tenn than southern food and Dollywood lol


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Did you warn the family they have unaccompanied goats arriving by bus that will need to be picked up??
> Mine are planning to shanghai a Mardi Gras Bus and head to y'all's party.
> My buck says he don't need no stinkin' apron, he's lookin' for a new lady!


Depending on the length of the bus route may have new kids at the last stop lol


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Was gonna get some pictures of the snow, but went to the boot store and by the time I got back, it was gone! 😮 
Trixie’s wish came true 😂 looks like the snow is out of her pasture


----------



## GoofyGoat

Here we go again...70’s down to low teens with snow and ice....🥶😱🤷‍♀️😭


----------



## ksalvagno

Just what you need right now.


----------



## Rancho Draco

GoofyGoat said:


> Here we go again...70’s down to low teens with snow and ice....🥶😱🤷‍♀️😭
> View attachment 221237


Oh that's awful. I hope everyone kicks their fevers for you before the weather gets bad.


----------



## DDFN

Ok Mike we're gonna need you and all the other Canadian spotters to please come and pick up this weather! It stayed 30 and below today but the sun made an appearance to melt some of the snow into a layer of ice. Tuesday should have a high of 54 but a low of 30 degrees F.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, I have two extra Great Dane crates ready to come into the house if need be....I guess I really do live in a barn😢 ... I feel sorry for everyone back East though ..they’ve got it rough right now. Praying everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Ok Mike we're gonna need you and all the other Canadian spotters to please come and pick up this weather! It stayed 30 and below today but the sun made an appearance to melt some of the snow into a layer of ice. Tuesday should have a high of 54 but a low of 30 degrees F.


I'd like to help, but I already have a contract with Florida to haul the frost back home. And my truck is not big enough to make two stops.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I'd like to help, but I already have a contract with Florida to haul the frost back home. And my truck is not big enough to make two stops.


Ok well stop on the way to Florida and you can deliver all of mine to my father-in-law. I know he would be willing to take it off our hands. 

Lol oh Florida had to get first dibs right. Lol I should of acted faster.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Currenty, a storm beginning Tuesday and ending Thursday will bring 2-24 inches of snow.😒😅 People are have been going mad since yesterday at the stores. It is most likely my area will have 4 inches minimum. I doubt there will be more than 8 inches of snow. I'm worried about ice and the power going out. Tomorrow will have a high of 52 F, so I'm going to make sure there is enough gas for generators and enough water saved to last if the power goes out. I hope travel doesn't become very hazardous. I think there will be a decent amount of snow accumulation with this storm. It's amazing how people are freaking out. I was wondering why so many people were at at Tractor Supply all of a sudden. I guess word got out, and people hit the stores. Last snow did make it very hard to get out of the driveway and up the gravel road.


----------



## GoofyGoat

My friend works at a feed store she told me that this morning they had 145 bales of straw. She grabbed the last 6 for me tonight. They’re not getting more till after this mess passes. Luckily I ordered mine two days ago so they were on hold. It’s crazy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Here come Winterpause.....Again😖


----------



## KY Goat Girl

🤮 All this weather changing and freezing temperatures is making me sick. 🤦‍♀️ We got up to 51 today! That’s the highest we’ve gotten in almost 2 weeks. Now we are expecting more snow on Thursday.


----------



## DDFN

I just picked up 20 bales of compressed alfalfa today and had to drive to another store because all the ones near me have been out. It's crazy and we aren't even dealing with a "big" storm front like others are. They just still can't keep the shelves stocked. It's sad. I need to restock grain and oats this week. My normal feed store closed for covid and I hope they get reopened soon. 

Glad you got some straw before it was all gone.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars ...yuck! I’m praying your girls are done already or they hold off till after this mess passes. It’s scary with the ice and freezing temps. 
@DDFN it’s ridiculous that it’s so hard to find feed, I feel for you.sadly since southern states don’t get the awful weather regularly like the northern states we’re not as prepared to deal with it. I grew up and lived in areas where this weather was common place so I’m more prepared than most my neighbors.Sounds like your going to be ready..🤗😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Does this seem strange to you? It does to me😂😖🤦‍♀️


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Moers kiko boars said:


> Does this seem strange to you? It does to me😂😖🤦‍♀️
> View attachment 221438
> 
> View attachment 221437


1-10 inches snow.😅 I am getting 4-18 apparently.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> @Moers kiko boars ...yuck! I’m praying your girls are done already or they hold off till after this mess passes. It’s scary with the ice and freezing temps.
> @DDFN it’s ridiculous that it’s so hard to find feed, I feel for you.sadly since southern states don’t get the awful weather regularly like the northern states we’re not as prepared to deal with it. I grew up and lived in areas where this weather was common place so I’m more prepared than most my neighbors.Sounds like your going to be ready..🤗😉


Sad thing is I normally have 2 months of feed and stuff stocked up but down to 2 weeks now because everywhere has been short recently . Well other than hay the hubby can only put so much up at a time these days. I can't wait to get the backhoe running again so I can finish my new barn. I need hay storage on the ground so I can start having it delivered. Planning to concrete one big stall area for a hay stall. 

About to run and get a small load hay from coop. Mixed grass up to 9.50 a bale and orchard 7.50. Don't talk about alfalfa bale prices it's over 20 bucks a bale and about 25 each ugh.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Emrcornerranch ..It looks funny to see 70° with a Winter Storm warning. Lol I dont like snow, dont want snow, wouldnt wish it in anyone! 😉


----------



## alwaystj9

Does Springtime/mud season sound better....


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Emrcornerranch ..It looks funny to see 70° with a Winter Storm warning. Lol I dont like snow, dont want snow, wouldnt wish it in anyone! 😉


Last week the forcast was -3 Thursday night, but it has changed to 5. I don't mind snow if it's going to be positive digits outside at least. No mud for a few days. The woods are going to be beautiful.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Does Springtime/mud season sound better....


Bring on the mud! Wait no because right now too much clay is exposed and I hate the heavy boots I get with clay mud. Pottery making anyone ? Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Does this seem strange to you? It does to me😂😖🤦‍♀️
> View attachment 221438
> 
> View attachment 221437


Ours looks just like that... 70’s to ice and freezing rain to snow🥶


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Nice and warm! If only Jazz ( my chestnut gelding) wasn’t recovering from a injury, I’d be riding 😂 But he must’ve got in a fight with one of the ponies or hit his knee on something last week as it’s swelled, (we don’t think it’s arthritis, but that a possibility also, as it showed up with a cold snap) though it’s gone down a lot since then he’s still resting, the old man is 22 and still getting in fights with others,😂 But he doesn’t look his age or act it for that matter!








(old pic from Christmas 2021)


----------



## happybleats

Texas weather this week. 😬 at least our winter quarter hits in waves..that














is between heat waves lol


----------



## luvmyherd

DDFN said:


> Bring on the mud! Wait no because right now too much clay is exposed and I hate the heavy boots I get with clay mud. Pottery making anyone ? Lol


Oh dear! We have adobe here as well. Right now it's workable and our son is getting it tilled up. But in a few months it will be rock hard. I have always said we should make bricks and build a house with this stuff.
It has been a standing joke for years that when we visit the barn in the spring; we come back 3 inches taller.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Oh dear! We have adobe here as well. Right now it's workable and our son is getting it tilled up. But in a few months it will be rock hard. I have always said we should make bricks and build a house with this stuff.
> It has been a standing joke for years that when we visit the barn in the spring; we come back 3 inches taller.


Lol it does make you taller and wonderful work out for thighs, calves and hammies. Not good when you dump a water trough down the new road between properties forgetting it's still clay and not dine widening the road, so it's not seeded yet. . . Slick clay ugh. 

Humm it would make good housing bricks lol maybe I should do a clay brick lower wall for my new barn lol. At least I have clay for the stall foundation packing!


----------



## toth boer goats

😮 Yes very strange.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ugh


----------



## toth boer goats

🥶


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We are 61 degrees right now.  It feels AMAZING! Then tonight we go down to 45 and 100% rain for the next TWO days.


----------



## alwaystj9

60 deg & drizzling here, too. S'posed to rain until Friday.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Freezing rain has arrived! A few hours ago, it was 52 F. Now it is 35 F in the town north of me. I'm eager to find out which weather predictions are correct. 6 inches of snow? The 10-14 most strongly predicted? Or 22 inches of snow in one model of this storm?

I decided to fill a bathtub with water in addition to two barrels in case the power goes out. There's plenty of gas for the two portable Champion generators. I'm going to charge the Patriot power generators.

I think this winter storm is going to give me plenty of snow. Maybe I'll sled down to the goats tomorrow morning. The mud was so terrible this evening. The atv lost traction, so I just kept going until I could park it somewhere I know it could get a grip (literally) and walked back to the turkeys with their food and water. I almost fell into 5 inches of turkey muck inside the pen. Whew! When I slipped, I automatically reached out to grab something to steady myself...I almost grabbed a turkey by his neck to keep my balance. LOL It happened in slow motion.He was looking at me wondering what I was doing, and I was looking at him wondering what I was doing! I got a great laugh (he ran for his life)! Then, I had to feed the Nigerian Dwarfs in their shelter. The Nubians were troopers today eating outside.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It was definitely beautiful today, so nice to be able to go outside with a light jacket. I had to work 3a-11a and was so exhausted after doing my grocery shopping that I only went out to check goats - who were also enjoying it, then took a nap. I went out about 5pm and it was still so nice out, I cleaned the newer barn, then contemplated the fact that the ground is thawed and nasty behind the old barn where the mama's like to stand around on the gravel, that barn also is deep bedded and we have to strip it out this weekend when we move mama's to the other barn, and move young does into the old barn. Ugh. But for now at least everyone is comfy. 

We are under a winter storm watch for Thursday. It's supposed to start raining tomorrow, in the 40s, then Thursday local news is saying there is a chance for possible significant ice from freezing rain, then a little snow on the back end. UGH. I hope that is not true. Snow I can deal with, but not ice. We are total electric here and no generator, so it definitely worries me.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I won't call the Nubians high maintence anymore. I offered all the girls a banana and rationed that out to whoever was interested. I placed warm water buckets where they could drink without stepping out into the rain. They absolutely appreciated that.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Emrcornerranch said:


> I won't call the Nubians high maintence anymore. I offered all the girls a banana and rationed that out to whoever was interested. I placed warm water buckets where they could drink without stepping out into the rain. They absolutely appreciated that.
> View attachment 221611
> 
> View attachment 221610
> 
> View attachment 221609


I love the first picture!  “say cheese!” Is that Kicks?


----------



## Emrcornerranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> I love the first picture!  “say cheese!” Is that Kicks?


That's Dandy/Dandelion/Dan Dan. Kicks is the black one next to her. They are both HUGE goobers. Dandy makes funny faces constantly begging for food and attention. I felt she was saying, "PLEASE, my human, bring the FOOD to ME! I can't...go out there...I'm growing weak. So hungry..."


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ok, I couldn’t tell who it was and for some reason Kicks was the first one who came to mind. 
Haha! Goats are so dramatic! Sometimes I wonder what is ACTUALLY going through their heads. 🤣 It probably is something along those lines.


----------



## mmahamilton

I’m definitely not looking forward to this storm! It just started raining ,tomorrow we get ice and Thursday we will get up to 12” of snow !


----------



## Emrcornerranch

So many people are getting this weather. We'll be able to throw snowballs at each other soon!


----------



## DDFN

Emrcornerranch said:


> So many people are getting this weather. We'll be able to throw snowballs at each other soon!


Quick someone make a trebuchet with all of the hay string laying around might we need to add that to the other thread lol 😁 

Snowball fight! I think it's going to miss us this time I think it's all heading up to Kentucky


----------



## FizzyGoats

We’re right next to the KY border and just at the edge of this front’s reach. We actually have predicted sleet and ice accumulation in the forecast. That’s going to make things interesting. And a tiny bit of snow. It’s raining now (just what our oversaturated ground was begging for) and will continue to rain in to tomorrow where it turns to sleet/freezing rain/ and then a touch of snow. So while you’re all throwing snowballs, I’ll be trying to figure out how to make an icy slush ball to throw. Lol.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> We’re right next to the KY border and just at the edge of this front’s reach. We actually have predicted sleet and ice accumulation in the forecast. That’s going to make things interesting. And a tiny bit of snow. It’s raining now (just what our oversaturated ground was begging for) and will continue to rain in to tomorrow where it turns to sleet/freezing rain/ and then a touch of snow. So while you’re all throwing snowballs, I’ll be trying to figure out how to make an icy slush ball to throw. Lol.


Sorry. Humm maybe set up small solo or paper cups to collect the slush and compress into a sleet ball? Lol just kidding well with our luck maybe it will end up being the next blizzard. Ugh. When it rains it sleets? Hang in there!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Please just don't throw frozen goat poop. There's already enough here.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, our weathers starting to roll in...I have so much to do yet😭 they’re predicting 60 hours of lousy weather rain, ice, sleet freezing rain and snow....my poor Texas goatees...theyve been loosing their undercoats for the last week because we’ve been in the 70’s....praying nobody relapses!


----------



## ksalvagno

The rain has started here in north Central Ohio. It is supposed to turn to sleet and ice tonight. Then after a coating of ice, 5-8" of snow.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

What I woke up to this morning! Far less ice than anticipated. YAY! I would guess we have 2-3" of snow right now, and it's still coming down. 








I'm sat here by the window, watching the squirrels goof around in the snow.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Emrcornerranch said:


> Please just don't throw frozen goat poop. There's already enough here.


Frozen goat poop berries would be awkward to throw,..... but a using a pea shooter .... hmm.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Our forecast highs have been at about 6C or 7C for the past and for the coming week. But today's high is only 4C. This Sudden dramatic change in weather will really mess things up for me. I'll have to rearrange my entire day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welllll. Good ol Oklahoma..We got rain, freezing rain slush and a whole lot of frigid hard winds!🥶 We are at 27° and falling all day thru Thursday. The roads arent too bad, but getting worse. The ground is a frozen crunchy slip n slide! So you guys all be careful...oh and @Mike at Capra Vista ...you'll shoot your eye out!🤣😂😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl

So far we’ve only had drizzly rain all morning. But tomorrow…… 🥶


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@Emrcornerranch, I love your new profile pic. It took me a second to figure out who it was.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Emrcornerranch, I love your new profile pic. It took me a second to figure out who it was.


Thanks! And theres like 6 inches of snow on the ground now. The ducks won't even go out in it. You know it's bad if they are hiding! I have to put a back on the nigerians' side of the shelter because the wind is too intense and is blowing snow in. Might have to do something with the front as well...Reba and Dandy don't seem to mind walking around outside as much as the others. The snow blowing in the wind is the worst part of this snow.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You all stay warm out there! It's stopped snowing here, at least for the moment. I measured 2.5 inches in one spot, and 3.75 inches in another spot. So far, _not_ the snowpocalypse everyone has been dreading!

My poor guineas turned into little birdcicles. They refuse shelter and roost outside, so the rain from last night froze into their feathers. I rigged up some shelter for them this morning, and if their feathers are still too frozen to fly up and roost in their usual spot tonight, I'll gather them up after dark and put them in the chicken house. Goofy birds!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Almost made this my profile pic instead. Decided on a sweeter pic from when he was sleeping in my lap two nights ago. He still puppy grunts when he gets sleepy as I pet him. I was gross from mucking shelters and decided to love him up because I needed to shower anyway. He's the sweetest boy. I carried him upside down like a baby and set him down in his stall while he looked at me half asleep. Love, love this little stinky man!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> You all stay warm out there! It's stopped snowing here, at least for the moment. I measured 2.5 inches in one spot, and 3.75 inches in another spot. So far, _not_ the snowpocalypse everyone has been dreading!
> 
> My poor guineas turned into little birdcicles. They refuse shelter and roost outside, so the rain from last night froze into their feathers. I rigged up some shelter for them this morning, and if their feathers are still too frozen to fly up and roost in their usual spot tonight, I'll gather them up after dark and put them in the chicken house. Goofy birds!
> View attachment 221673


I brought my favorite turkey into the garage because she was roosting under a spot where rain was leaking from their tarp. Her back feathers are ice. She's my fav, so I'm gonna thaw her out, dry her off, and put her back out there orrr maybe let her hangout here for a few days. Your birds look so happy with their new shelter!


----------



## luvmyherd

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> What I woke up to this morning! Far less ice than anticipated. YAY! I would guess we have 2-3" of snow right now, and it's still coming down.
> View attachment 221644
> 
> I'm sat here by the window, watching the squirrels goof around in the snow.
> View attachment 221645


That top picture could be a Norman Rockwell painting.❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 221674
> Almost made this my profile pic instead. Decided on a sweeter pic from when he was sleeping in my lap two nights ago. He still puppy grunts when he gets sleepy as I pet him. I was gross from mucking shelters and decided to love him up because I needed to shower anyway. He's the sweetest boy. I carried him upside down like a baby and set him down in his stall while he looked at me half asleep. Love, love this little stinky man!


That is so sweet! Gotta love sweet little bucks. My bucklings are sweeter and calmer than the girls so I almost enjoy sitting with them more than the does. The boys might smell bad but at least they don’t try to eat my hair…….


----------



## MellonFriend

Stupid groundhog just _had_ to go and predict six more weeks of winter. Yay. 😐


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Of course, just what we all needed.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That groundhog is a real jerk. I probably shouldn’t say that on this his special day, but I stand by it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MellonFriend said:


> Stupid groundhog just _had_ to go and predict six more weeks of winter. Yay. 😐


Since he is correct less than half the time, it is probably good news.


----------



## alwaystj9

Will y'all keep your darn weather at your own farms? Y'all sent something this way -- going from 70 deg. down to 30 deg.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

The Nigerian girls ran in the tracks of the atv today are were playing for a cold few minutes. I cannot believe how GIANT Dandy has gotten. She and Kicks are 11 months old, and Dandy is my biggest Nigerian doe.
















Leprechaun actually snow plowed a bit in his pen...















Cowboy drinking urine off the snow and looking like a doofus.🙄

Nubians playing!
























The chickens are the most bothered today. Turkeys so not care. The ducks are a little cold.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Pumpkin hates the snow more than all the other goats. Pretty scenery pics are from yesterday. I haven't been down to the meadow and creek today yet.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s because Pumpkin is so spoiled! 🤪 My boys hate the snow and they’re the biggest babies.


----------



## Tanya

Most of my country is flooded and we are so grateful. We even got used to the nice cooler weather. So now. Mother nature decided It must not only be wet but it must be hot now too. Wet humidity is such a killer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Tanya...Ill take the hot wet humidity any day over this💩


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics.


----------



## MellonFriend

That looks like a lot of snow @Moers kiko boars! How many inches is that?


----------



## DDFN

Hang in there Tanya. I would email you some weather but we are having flooding again.

Moers kiko boars that's pretty but glad it's not here. West TN has ice but so far (knock on wood ) it's been a bit too warm to freeze. Tomorrow night may be different but for now we are having flooding and mud weather again! My goats are asking when Noah will be here.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

They are really getting over snow being "icky." Bambi comes from the land of ice and snow. Ahhaaaa aaaah!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love all the snow pics!

We are covered in ice and the trees are falling apart. Massive limbs are dropping and I cringe every time I hear that distinct crack. We’ve been without power all day but have the generator on for a few hours so we can get a few things done. I have my priorities, so of course I came to TGS first. 



Tanya said:


> Most of my country is flooded and we are so grateful. We even got used to the nice cooler weather. So now. Mother nature decided It must not only be wet but it must be hot now too. Wet humidity is such a killer.


Humid heat is the worst! And I’m saying that in the middle of an ice storm.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We have 8 inches on the ground, the drifts are 2 ft. And its STILL SNOWING!🥶 We are at 18° feels like 3° and dropping. Wind gusts of 15 to 20 mph. 😱😩 Ive got all my heat lamps on. Its supposed to Snow till 3 a.m. 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️ Im not a happy camper. And Tink is hollaring she wants to come Back inside! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

Love all the snow pictures, but please, keep that weather where you are lol. It has been a very cold rain here all day, creek is really up. Freezing rain started a little while ago, hard to see in the dark, but I can see the trees are getting that shiny glaze. I am supposed to go to work at 3am and I'm highly doubting that will happen. I'll keep an eye on things, but if there is any ice on the roads I'll let my manager know I'll see him Sunday lol. Definitely not worth risking myself, or my truck to go pick online orders. If people want stuff so bad they can go in the store and get it themselves.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

If you do have to go to work be VERY careful on the roads!


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> I love all the snow pics!
> 
> We are covered in ice and the trees are falling apart. Massive limbs are dropping and I cringe every time I hear that distinct crack. We’ve been without power all day but have the generator on for a few hours so we can get a few things done. I have my priorities, so of course I came to TGS first.
> 
> 
> Humid heat is the worst! And I’m saying that in the middle of an ice storm.


You have to have your priorities! I was thinking of you earlier when one of my students near you lost internet. They emailed from phone power had gone out but didn't realize it was still out up there. 

Well no breaking limbs here yet but walking home from mom and dad's a place that never has standing water has 6 inches of flowing water in the back yard. I was not expecting it in the dark. The houses don't flood but I have a strong feeling i will be striping horse stalls tomorrow if this keeps up.

Praying everyone stays warm and safe tonight


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> Love all the snow pictures, but please, keep that weather where you are lol. It has been a very cold rain here all day, creek is really up. Freezing rain started a little while ago, hard to see in the dark, but I can see the trees are getting that shiny glaze. I am supposed to go to work at 3am and I'm highly doubting that will happen. I'll keep an eye on things, but if there is any ice on the roads I'll let my manager know I'll see him Sunday lol. Definitely not worth risking myself, or my truck to go pick online orders. If people want stuff so bad they can go in the store and get it themselves.


Please stay safe and don't risk it if you don't have to. I have a feeling you guys up there will get it worse than expected.


----------



## HoosierShadow

KY Goat Girl said:


> If you do have to go to work be VERY careful on the roads!


Thanks! After checking outside and seeing how icy it's getting I don't think I will be risking it and plan to let my manager know in the morning that I will not be there. A coworker messaged me to see if I'd heard anything, but I hadn't. I told her I wasn't planning to risk driving the roads. I also heard yesterday that they were cancelling night crew for tonight, so if they aren't there, then who would even be at the store through the night to let us in since it closes at 10pm? Just not worth it. I told coworkers yesterday they needed to shut our dept down for tomorrow. If trucks aren't coming, vendors won't come, so why have us there? Have absolutely the fewest people that can safely make it in, and pharmacy, otherwise nobody else needs to be out and on the roads.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wellll its STILL SNOWING HERE


----------



## KY Goat Girl

🥶 Well please don’t send it up here.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yeah you can keep that snow down there!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Nevermind I just checked my forecast 🙄


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You spoke too soon!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ours isn’t too bad…….yet.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Our temps are just gonna drop and freeze everything so that when I go to take care of the goats tomorrow I’m gonna bust my behind.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No, thats not allowed! Your goats would get out their phone's and take all kinds of pictures and poat on TGS! Dont you do that😁😂😖


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wouldn't it be THS? (The Human Spot)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Moers kiko boars said:


> No, thats not allowed! Your goats would get out their phone's and take all kinds of pictures and poat on TGS! Dont you do that


You just made me bust out laughing! And I’m still laughing while trying to type! 🤣🤣🤣 OMG! Too funny. I can just invision my goats taking pictures of me flat on my back (or face) in the driveway!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just like we do to them. Lol 😃😉😁


----------



## Tanya

When I was 6 we had snow here in South Africa. It was the most beautiful thing I had seen. Maybe that is why Chevani wants to relocate? Humidity is too much for her but I dont know how she will handle cold?...


----------



## Goats Rock

We got about 18" of snow this go-around- but the winds kicked up and the drive way (really long) is totally drifted closed. Way too windy to feed the goats their 
grain outside today- so- I have a lot of disgruntled does! They eat out of the polypropylene feed bunks that TSC sells- only way I can feed 30 at a time. I guess they will
survive one night of just hay! (boy are they yelling!) Actually, there were a few random nights when we went down to -12ºF that they didn't go out- So, they will survive. (they are of 
good weight).


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Our temps are just gonna drop and freeze everything so that when I go to take care of the goats tomorrow I’m gonna bust my behind.


You and me both girl! Lol pillows at the ready for overalls in the count of 3


----------



## FizzyGoats

I just did the whole slip and slide across the ice and very light dusting of frozen snow to feed and water. And I was hauling warm buckets of water from the house out to the animals. Of course I was wearing sweats and crocs because I believe in dressing for the weather. I stayed upright by some miracle. Then (even though I’d taken warm water to everyone) I stomped my way through a couple inches of ice in a big water dish. Maybe my brain was frozen. Maybe I just needed my coffee. Well, my socks and sweats are drying by the fire now, and I’m sipping coffee. All is well. Oh, and we have power again. Huzzah!

I hope everyone is staying safe and warm.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my goodness! That could have been bad!


----------



## alwaystj9

I've busted my behind in crocs quite a few times...and still wear'em. I actually wear them until they grow a hole in the bottom.
They are about the most unsafe barn/farm shoe ever. It doesn't even take ice, just a floor puddle in the entry of a store, I'm sliding.
Glad you are safe and warm and dry!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

alwaystj9 said:


> I've busted my behind in crocs quite a few times...and still wear'em. I actually wear them until they grow a hole in the bottom.
> They are about the most unsafe barn/farm shoe ever. It doesn't even take ice, just a floor puddle in the entry of a store, I'm sliding.
> Glad you are safe and warm and dry!


I wear crocs all the time to the barn, particularly in the summer whenever I’m constantly dumping out and refreshing water troughs.


----------



## alwaystj9

KY Goat Girl said:


> I wear crocs all the time to the barn, particularly in the summer whenever I’m constantly dumping out and refreshing water troughs.


I've always liked the way water runs right out of them!


----------



## happybleats

Storm hit late Wednesday...still cold (23 right now) but will warm up. Texas doesn't normally do winter too many days in a row lol


----------



## Jessica84

FizzyGoats said:


> I just did the whole slip and slide across the ice and very light dusting of frozen snow to feed and water. And I was hauling warm buckets of water from the house out to the animals. Of course I was wearing sweats and crocs because I believe in dressing for the weather. I stayed upright by some miracle. Then (even though I’d taken warm water to everyone) I stomped my way through a couple inches of ice in a big water dish. Maybe my brain was frozen. Maybe I just needed my coffee. Well, my socks and sweats are drying by the fire now, and I’m sipping coffee. All is well. Oh, and we have power again. Huzzah!
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe and warm.


See this is another reason I couldn’t live where it’s cold. I can’t keep on my feet in a dry warm climate, I would be in the ER all the time lol 
I just looked at our 10 day forecast and I’ll just go ahead and keep it to myself but I’m pulling my shorts out to be ready. But although that sounds great, like I said we would be, we really need more rain. That big atmosphere river thing we had just came too hard too fast to really do any good. Also the freezing after sure didn’t help things out. 
I’m gonna have to break down and try crocks. I’m a flip flop girl (typical Californian right?).


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Crocs are amazing! They don’t protect your feet from getting crushed (but they offer more protection than flip flops) and they sure are comfortable! 
I learned a LOOOONNNNNGGGGG time ago not to wear flip flops to the barn. Not only did my feet get stepped on by goats and cows (yep, adult cows and calves) but I also stepped in a very fresh (as in 2 minutes fresh) cow patty one time. 🥴 
Both of my feet have broken places that still hurt on occasion. But, what can I say, I’m a farm girl. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## alwaystj9

Once I found crocs I saved money not having to own so many boots....never could do flipflops well.
I have house crocs, winter crocs, heeled dress crocs, flowery wear to town crocs.....and my work boots stay at work.
I still have about 4 pairs of rubber boots though and one pair of almost never worn sneakers.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I only have one pair of crocs. Mostly just for the barn or going to the feed store, TSC, etc. and I have a pair of snow boots for doing chores when it’s snowing. I also just use them when it’s cold because they keep my feet warm. Then I have a pair of sloggers and a pair of slogger boots (but I never wear them). I also have church shoes and tennis shoes for going places. The barn and going places are really the only time I wear shoes really. I have big feet and I trip quite a bit wearing shoes. Especially if I haven’t worn a certain pair in a while. I go barefoot no matter what the weather is like. One time it was like -5 (in Texas last Feb) and I ran out onto the porch to do something barefoot.


----------



## Rancho Draco

KY Goat Girl said:


> I only have one pair of crocs. Mostly just for the barn or going to the feed store, TSC, etc. and I have a pair of snow boots for doing chores when it’s snowing. I also just use them when it’s cold because they keep my feet warm. Then I have a pair of sloggers and a pair of slogger boots (but I never wear them). I also have church shoes and tennis shoes for going places. The barn and going places are really the only time I wear shoes really. I have big feet and I trip quite a bit wearing shoes. Especially if I haven’t worn a certain pair in a while. I go barefoot no matter what the weather is like. One time it was like -5 (in Texas last Feb) and I ran out onto the porch to do something barefoot.


My family thinks I'm crazy but I don't wear shoes when there's snow on the ground if I'm only going out for a minute or two. I wear shoes the rest of the time though. There's too many chickens running around to go barefoot.


----------



## HoosierShadow

My daughter loves crocs, I am not an open toe person especially out with the goats lol. 

The ice storm was basically a bust for us, which I am not complaining! The sun has come out a few times today and looks like it melted most of the ice on the trees. We did get a little snow this morning, but less of an inch of anything, so really not bad, just a nuisance, and it turned cold. Our road was covered this morning, but I heard the main roads weren't too bad late this morning. 
After today in the 20s, tomorrow in the 30s, we'll get back into the 40s with some 30s mixed in....unless they change the forecast which they seem to do 10x a day lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> My family thinks I'm crazy but I don't wear shoes when there's snow on the ground if I'm only going out for a minute or two. I wear shoes the rest of the time though. There's too many chickens running around to go barefoot.


Same!


----------



## Jessica84

I can deal with the goats stepping on my feet but I don’t chance it around the cows and horses after I saw a picture of a degloved foot after a horse stepped on it. That was cringe worthy enough to get threw my thick head lol. I’ll do flip flops if it’s just something I have to do real fast outside in the cold or rain but if it’s length of time it’s gotta be my muck boots. If my feet get super super cold I’m basically done for. In the summer though I’ll go threw 3 pairs of flip flops. Right now I have a pair that don’t match lol I was so excited that I had broke the opposite ones and could make a pair out of them lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

My horse stepped on my foot once right after his farrier appt. It hurt SO bad. Luckily it was when I actually had my cowboy boots on. It could have been worse. 
Like I’ve already said, crocs don’t protect your feet from huge animals/things. We used to get grain barrels filled up at a feed mill for the cows and the barrels were really heavy just by themselves. I would have to tip them up and roll them on the rims to get them anywhere. If they were full though I just had to leave them where they were until I got enough out to push or pull them. Or I just got a guy to help me. Well, one time I was rolling a empty one on the rim and somehow both of my hands let go at once and the barrel came down on my big toe. I was wearing crocs.  I jumped all around and tried to walk it off (all while the cows and goats were staring at me like I was crazy) and it was literally a minute later when I took my show off and looked. It was already purple and blue.  It was broke but it wasn’t going to be worth going to the ER. It hurt really bad for days afterwards and I couldn’t even wear shoes because it hurt so bad. Of course I had to suck it up and put shoes on to take care of the animals. This was back at the end of September. Right in the middle of moving. It’s still broke but only hurts when Sukey steps on it.  She has this certain way she walks when I’m leading her by the collar and ALWAYS steps on that one toe. 








This was a few days after it happened. It was a darker shade purple then this.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ouch  Boots are good.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

8.75" is the official total for our snowfall. My leg muscles hurt from plowing through it. It's like being at the beach, but in heavy winter clothes and boots. My legs are going to be so toned if this snow sticks around for a while.


----------



## luvmyherd

Rancho Draco said:


> Wouldn't it be THS? (The Human Spot)











I got such a visual on that.


----------



## luvmyherd

Jessica84 said:


> See this is another reason I couldn’t live where it’s cold. I can’t keep on my feet in a dry warm climate, I would be in the ER all the time lol
> I just looked at our 10 day forecast and I’ll just go ahead and keep it to myself but I’m pulling my shorts out to be ready. But although that sounds great, like I said we would be, we really need more rain. That big atmosphere river thing we had just came too hard too fast to really do any good. Also the freezing after sure didn’t help things out.
> I’m gonna have to break down and try crocks. I’m a flip flop girl (typical Californian right?).


LOL Jessica. I had the same thoughts going through my mind. We are planning a BBQ tomorrow. Beautiful sunshiny days with cold nights. 
But we are having to water. Come on rain.🌧


----------



## FizzyGoats

alwaystj9 said:


> I've busted my behind in crocs quite a few times...and still wear'em. I actually wear them until they grow a hole in the bottom.
> They are about the most unsafe barn/farm shoe ever. It doesn't even take ice, just a floor puddle in the entry of a store, I'm sliding.
> Glad you are safe and warm and dry!


Yeah, I haven’t learned my lesson yet I’ve been through enough of them. They’re just so easy and comfortable. 



KY Goat Girl said:


> I wear crocs all the time to the barn, particularly in the summer whenever I’m constantly dumping out and refreshing water troughs.


I wear them all summer too. I really mean to put my boots on in winter to do work. But I’m always thinking, I’m just going to go out and do this one thing. Then suddenly I’m doing 20 things and stomping ice in water troughs somehow makes that list. 



happybleats said:


> Storm hit late Wednesday...still cold (23 right now) but will warm up. Texas doesn't normally do winter too many days in a row lol


 Looks pretty though!



Jessica84 said:


> See this is another reason I couldn’t live where it’s cold. I can’t keep on my feet in a dry warm climate, I would be in the ER all the time lol
> I just looked at our 10 day forecast and I’ll just go ahead and keep it to myself but I’m pulling my shorts out to be ready. But although that sounds great, like I said we would be, we really need more rain. That big atmosphere river thing we had just came too hard too fast to really do any good. Also the freezing after sure didn’t help things out.
> I’m gonna have to break down and try crocks. I’m a flip flop girl (typical Californian right?).


Just do it. Give in to the crocs. I resisted for years then felt obligated to wear them when my kids bought them for me as a present, a decision they deeply regret. 



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> 8.75" is the official total for our snowfall. My leg muscles hurt from plowing through it. It's like being at the beach, but in heavy winter clothes and boots. My legs are going to be so toned if this snow sticks around for a while.


Yikes! That’s a lot of snow. Who needs the gym when you have the farm, right? 



I just slipped and fell (and in my work boots, not crocs). I stepped on a hidden tree root that was covered in ice (as everything still is) because I was walking up a little hill to get a good vantage point and I was down before I could even try to right myself. My phone, which I was prepping for the pic, went flying. It went so high it landed a good second after I did. I was fine and more importantly, so was my phone.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

For summer I wear the garden clogs . They are solid to cover the toes but open backed. They have goats on them. I have horses, and I use shovels, pitch forks and drive a tractor. So I keep my toes covered. They are lightweight, and comfy for our hot summers. And I dont get thorns in my toes either .lol


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> See this is another reason I couldn’t live where it’s cold. I can’t keep on my feet in a dry warm climate, I would be in the ER all the time lol
> I just looked at our 10 day forecast and I’ll just go ahead and keep it to myself but I’m pulling my shorts out to be ready. But although that sounds great, like I said we would be, we really need more rain. That big atmosphere river thing we had just came too hard too fast to really do any good. Also the freezing after sure didn’t help things out.
> I’m gonna have to break down and try crocks. I’m a flip flop girl (typical Californian right?).


You would laugh at me then. I Normally wear a snow type barn boot year round. Well we are in a natural springs area and have springs on the property, so most days I have to walk through moist places. Not the best situation for leather tall boots or paddock boots. I have been given many weird looks for wearing my "snow" boots year round but they are warm, dry, comfortable and my feet never get too hot in them either. I even have a stay at the farm pair and a go to town or other friends farm pair too lol.


I used to like the sluggers low boots but the last pair didn't hold up and was not as comfortable as the first pair was.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Yeah, I haven’t learned my lesson yet I’ve been through enough of them. They’re just so easy and comfortable.
> 
> 
> I wear them all summer too. I really mean to put my boots on in winter to do work. But I’m always thinking, I’m just going to go out and do this one thing. Then suddenly I’m doing 20 things and stomping ice in water troughs somehow makes that list.
> 
> Looks pretty though!
> 
> 
> Just do it. Give in to the crocs. I resisted for years then felt obligated to wear them when my kids bought them for me as a present, a decision they deeply regret.
> 
> 
> Yikes! That’s a lot of snow. Who needs the gym when you have the farm, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I just slipped and fell (and in my work boots, not crocs). I stepped on a hidden tree root that was covered in ice (as everything still is) because I was walking up a little hill to get a good vantage point and I was down before I could even try to right myself. My phone, which I was prepping for the pic, went flying. It went so high it landed a good second after I did. I was fine and more importantly, so was my phone.


I hope you are ok!
I wouldn't pay for a gym membership, but I do get a daily workout...and I actually enjoy it most of the time.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I don’t like my sloggers boots. They don’t make them how they used to. I love my sloggers shoes though. Well, they were my moms but I stole them. She bought herself a new pair and I’m not allowed to touch them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I hope you are ok!
> I wouldn't pay for a gym membership, but I do get a daily workout...and I actually enjoy it most of the time.


I enjoy the farm work too. It’s a great workout (though I don’t have deep, heavy snow), it forces you outside (and I think being outside is just good for the soul), and it requires a lot of problem solving too. Though lately, the biggest ‘problem’ has been me and my brain which must keep taking breaks and hanging up the ‘be back in 5’ sign right when I should be using it. Lol.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> I enjoy the farm work too. It’s a great workout (though I don’t have deep, heavy snow), it forces you outside (and I think being outside is just good for the soul), and it requires a lot of problem solving too. Though lately, the biggest ‘problem’ has been me and my brain which must keep taking breaks and hanging up the ‘be back in 5’ sign right when I should be using it. Lol.


My brain had been hanging up that sign too way too often lately. And it doesn't wear a watch to know when the 5 minutes is up!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Same here.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Same here.


Maybe we should calibrate our sun dials lol that's how I feel at times hahaha

Found us one we can use lol


----------



## luvmyherd

I pretty much live in Crocs. I have barn, casual and nice(clean). My one pair of dress shoes are satin Mary Janes but in the style of Crocs.


----------



## Boers4ever

It warmed up from 25 to 50 today which was a pleasant surprise! It was a nice Saturday. Here’s a pic of our yard:








Meanwhile, 100 miles northwest of here my friend is visiting her grandparents. She just sent me this:


----------



## FizzyGoats

Alright, @DDFN lets sync our sundials. 

@luvmyherd, I have two pairs, clean and everything else. I need another pair because I forget I’m wearing “clean” and run out to do one little thing in the barn, and well, we all know how that goes. 

@Boers4ever That snowman’s expression is hilarious. That’s a big difference between the two places, for sure. It got a degree above freezing and was sunny. The ice in the trees was gorgeous. Unfortunately, it doesn’t translate to pictures very well. But here you go anyway. 









This was my view from the compost pile when I was dumping my wheelbarrow.


----------



## mmahamilton

Our snow here in central Indiana is over a foot and my poor NDs look like corgi goats when I coax them out of their shelter. At least it got up to 19* today from 1* this morning.


----------



## luvmyherd

Can y'all tell which ones these are? 😏


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You’re “clean” ones?


----------



## luvmyherd

Bingo😁


----------



## luvmyherd

Know what this beautiful day in February means?

















By April we will be seeing triple digits.  
Then y'all can gloat and I will be whining.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I didn’t know that! 🥵


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> You’re “clean” ones?


Isn't that how all our good clean things and up! Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yep! I had a cheap, but nice looking, pair of cowboy boots for dressing up. Sometimes when we got home after dark I would head straight for the barn, get down there, step in poop, then realize I had my “good” boots on. 🤦‍♀️ Happens a lot with my tennis shoes too. We aren’t allowed to wear ANY shoes in the house unless they are strictly for inside and never worn outdoors. I don’t even try to keep a pair for in the house.  I just go barefoot.


----------



## K.B.

Wooohoooo you guys heat wave! Lol


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> Wooohoooo you guys heat wave! Lol
> View attachment 222086


Lol you and I have different ideas of heat waves lol nah just kidding I know what you mean


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yep! I had a cheap, but nice looking, pair of cowboy boots for dressing up. Sometimes when we got home after dark I would head straight for the barn, get down there, step in poop, then realize I had my “good” boots on. 🤦‍♀️ Happens a lot with my tennis shoes too. We aren’t allowed to wear ANY shoes in the house unless they are strictly for inside and never worn outdoors. I don’t even try to keep a pair for in the house.  I just go barefoot.


With all the rain and flooding here I have to keep those rubber boot/shoe trays by the front door to try to protect the wood flooring from water marks. So I always have slip on shoes in the house. There is three on the property (mom's, grandma's old house and my house) so each house I have a set of slip on shoes and drying spot for boots. As soon as I complain about the rain we will end up needing it so my lips are sealed.


----------



## Rancho Draco

K.B. said:


> Wooohoooo you guys heat wave! Lol
> View attachment 222086


Same here!


----------



## FizzyGoats

We are warming up too! It’s supposed to get to the mid 30’s (F) here today! The ice is melting off the trees and falling. It’s like a cold rain with chunks of ice and it’s constant because we’re surrounded by trees. The goats are confused and frustrated as they are trying to enjoy the sun but this strange rain from the trees is ruining it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

It feels awesome here today! Went out in shorts and a t-shirt his morning to let the goats out.


----------



## Goats Rock

February is not a month- it is a "Condition". And not a good condition! Glad it is short! Only 2 or 3 months until Spring! Yay!


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, here the almonds bloom in February so it makes it seem like spring. I moved my baby chicks out to the brooder today. They did fine all day but hope they do not freeze their fuzz off tonight. (I am sure they will be fine. They have two lamps and a ceramic heater.) The low tonight is supposed to hit 35.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m not a big fan of winter. But also I am not ready for bugs, snakes, humid heat, brush hogging, mowing, weed eating, tilling, planting, harvesting and such any time soon. Hmm, maybe I am a fan of winter and didn’t know it. Well, mild winters anyway.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m not a big fan of winter. But also I am not ready for bugs, snakes, humid heat, brush hogging, mowing, weed eating, tilling, planting, harvesting and such any time soon. Hmm, maybe I am a fan of winter and didn’t know it. Well, mild winters anyway.


Are we already back to whine about the heat while its,still winter lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol I’m sorry. I jumped the gun. Or was super late. Either way, my bad.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## luvmyherd

I may well be whining about the heat soon. We are 15-20* above normal and SoCal has an extreme heat warning.
The chicks and goats are enjoying it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Record 83 degrees today and it is still winter, like what????


----------



## luvmyherd

Crazy huh? Record highs through the weekend and dropping 15* next week.


----------



## DDFN

crazyiness high tomorrow 60 and low on Monday 20.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I almost left the atv between the turkey pen and goat pens. It was so muddy. The atv wouldn't move at all. Every foot step leaves a boot-shaped puddle in the mud. Ew. My dad managed to get the avt to a spot of grass. Even grassy areas are so mushy and oversaturated. The creek was one 20 minute rain away from jumping the bank from the melting snow and morning rain. It isn't anywhere near the house or anything. I love hearing it in the background outside. I think I am going to use logs to create a walkway for the Nigerians to get around. I added two pallets with a plywood top to help the Nubians avoid the mud and plan to add at least one more pallet walkway. I may also use a tarp with straw on top for the area in their shelters that is dirt. It's nasty out there today! As I was taking care of the ducks, I heard rain drops and pings on the roof of their shed. Little peppercorn to pea sized hail was coming down mixed with drizzle and rain. There was a rainbow and then a bit of a double rainbow as well. The lighting made it very surreal looking. Confusingly spring-y outside.


----------



## Boers4ever

Mmmmm. It’s been a nice sunny week with temps in the 70s. But I’ve been so busy with school that I haven’t been able to go out and enjoy it much. I have been looking forward to Saturday so I can spend the day out and getting the kidding stalls together. But, I just took a look at the forecast. It’s going to be raining and highs in the low 40s. So yeah… lovely East TX weekend weather. 🥶


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Emrcornerranch said:


> I almost left the atv between the turkey pen and goat pens. It was so muddy. The atv wouldn't move at all. Every foot step leaves a boot-shaped puddle in the mud. Ew. My dad managed to get the avt to a spot of grass. Even grassy areas are so mushy and oversaturated. The creek was one 20 minute rain away from jumping the bank from the melting snow and morning rain. It isn't anywhere near the house or anything. I love hearing it in the background outside. I think I am going to use logs to create a walkway for the Nigerians to get around. I added two pallets with a plywood top to help the Nubians avoid the mud and plan to add at least one more pallet walkway. I may also use a tarp with straw on top for the area in their shelters that is dirt. It's nasty out there today! As I was taking care of the ducks, I heard rain drops and pings on the roof of their shed. Little peppercorn to pea sized hail was coming down mixed with drizzle and rain. There was a rainbow and then a bit of a double rainbow as well. The lighting made it very surreal looking. Confusingly spring-y outside.
> View attachment 222556
> 
> View attachment 222557
> 
> View attachment 222558
> 
> View attachment 222555


Wow! Your weather sounds crazy! Beautiful pictures, though!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Wow! Your weather sounds crazy! Beautiful pictures, though!


Everything was golden while the storm went over in about 3 minutes, but then it was just a normal cloudy afternoon before sunset. Not a bad end to the day! Except for all the mud.


----------



## luvmyherd

Those pictures are downright eerie.

I am not missing mud but we sure need rain.
I was able to thoroughly enjoy our beautiful spring-like weather this week. Usually having morning coffee on the deck and just being able to sit in the yard watching my new goats munch grass. 
Back to winter next week though.


----------



## DDFN

Wish I could share some of our rain with you. It's heading back in this way today. Mud season is no fun.


----------



## Tanya

Its so interesting to watch how humans are so well humans.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

It was such a beautiful day and just got things put away from shopping trip grabbed leftovers for lunch. Was going outside to try to transplant some plants and the temp has already dropped. Ugh.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..this is Not Right! Geeeeeez


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, I am lying here under my down comforter not wanting to go out in the cold.
After that beautiful weather last week; the cold wind just goes right through.
Even the goats are wanting to hang out in the barn. The dog was curled up in a tight ball last night. The only ones who don't seem to mind are the chicks in their cozy brooder. 🐥
Chores will be done in record time this morning.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Brrrr! 🥶 Not trying to brag but we are in the 60’s today. Then tonight we drop abut 40*. Tomorrow rain all day Thursday, then Friday back up to the 50’s and 60’s.


----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## Rancho Draco

luvmyherd said:


> Chores will be done in record time this morning.


I never get chores done as quick as I do in the middle of a winter storm!


----------



## toth boer goats

So much fluctuating, wow. 😮


----------



## DDFN

Rancho Draco said:


> I never get chores done as quick as I do in the middle of a winter storm!


Especially when gloves get froze to gates . . . Sorry from experience here lol. We had a heat wave today and rain coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Goatastic43

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..this is Not Right! Geeeeeez
> View attachment 222882


Maybe we should do that trip thingy now. You can come on over here


----------



## Rancho Draco

Can I come too? Wind chill is -20* tonight 🥶
Now to find a suitcase big enough for all these kids...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes maam...its called a TRUNK! LOL Those babies could enjoy staying with all mine!😁💞💖💝


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..this is Not Right! Geeeeeez
> View attachment 222882


I hear you! I’ve got Thalia kidding next Saturday and the crazy weather is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

It dropped 40 degrees from afternoon to this morning. It was 61 yesterday here yesterday. 21 last night.Freezing rain is coating the ground now, and snow is coming. I am going to have to haul water and hay by hand for animals for a bit I think...The atv has been nearly getting stuck every day this week. With the rain, I just can't trust it. The gound is so torn up, there's no good grippy spot to park the atv as close to the goat pens as I'd like. I can strong woman it, though. Last year, I didn't use a barrel full of water to easily disperse water to animals. I carried quite a bit by hand. Can always do it again. The awkward walk carrying hay was not fun in the mud yesterday. Almost fell flat on my face in the mud. The goats seem to think me carrying hay is a game, too. Like I'm a walking hay pinata.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well last night was Weird. At 9:30 p.m.in 56° I put Gypsy ( my Morgan mare) coat on her. She looked at me like I was crazy. To the North I could watch it lightning in the clouds. I turned on all the heat lamps. At 12 p.m. we had hard rain ,thunder, lightning. Then at 2 a.m. we had ice, then at 4 it Thunderstorms again. By 7 it was raining so hard you couldnt see well. Then at 8: 30 it all stopped. It was 34° and its been dropping temps. 😱🥶🥶🥶


----------



## DDFN

Emrcornerranch said:


> It dropped 40 degrees from afternoon to this morning. It was 61 yesterday here yesterday. 21 last night.Freezing rain is coating the ground now, and snow is coming. I am going to have to haul water and hay by hand for animals for a bit I think...The atv has been nearly getting stuck every day this week. With the rain, I just can't trust it. The gound is so torn up, there's no good grippy spot to park the atv as close to the goat pens as I'd like. I can strong woman it, though. Last year, I didn't use a barrel full of water to easily disperse water to animals. I carried quite a bit by hand. Can always do it again. The awkward walk carrying hay was not fun in the mud yesterday. Almost fell flat on my face in the mud. The goats seem to think me carrying hay is a game, too. Like I'm a walking hay pinata.


When we used to get heavy snows we used a sled to carry hay. Snapped a lead rope to hay strings (both strings) and pull up and walk forward. It was amazing. Sometimes the cat went for a ride too lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Sleet after I had finished the chickens:








Sleet after I had finished the Nubian girls:


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Emrcornerranch

I am actually happy about the sleet today. It's like the ground is covered in pea gravel. Free road for the day!


----------



## luvmyherd

We went to a friend's house for dinner. When we came home it was really cold and we still had to get the animals tucked in. Brrrrrr!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m so over this weather! Mother nature’s sure being hormonal!


----------



## DDFN

Storms last night and snow flurries this morning. She is hormonal.


----------



## Tanya

I would be hormonal too if I was abused the way she is abused.... oh wait. I am just hormonal.... 🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

For those of you "whining" about temperature swings, is that very unusual winter weather for your area(s)?
They sure seem like crazy ups and downs.


----------



## Jessica84

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> For those of you "whining" about temperature swings, is that very unusual winter weather for your area(s)?
> They sure seem like crazy ups and downs.


We were in the 70s and Monday we will be down in the 40s as highs. It’s really not that uncommon to have swinging temps here for the spring and fall but not this big! 
And of course I honestly would be fine with the cold if it came with some rain. Things look so sad here, but it doesn’t, just freezing nights which is officially going to kill off my poor grass. We went from having 150% rain fall down to the worst drought. California already has the first wild fire for this year. It’s going to be a LONG summer


----------



## DDFN

Yes it is not normal for these severe ups and downs. It was flooding last night and snowing this morning. It's crazy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Not normal for the swings to be this crazy at all. We’re also in a drought and fire danger is getting bad here. Winds 60 mph with 40 sustained is tearing down branches and ice is killing the few shade trees I have left from last year. Not Texas weather at all😱🥶😡🤬😤😭


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Past years we would get cold in October, common to have snow on Holidays, even freezing on Halloween a time or to. It would be bitter cold around 10° in Jan. & Feb. Then march would start in the 40s , April, 50s. Then June thru Sept 60s to 100s. Windy in March.
This has been a rough year for my livestock. These 40° drops are really hard to stay dry & warm. Yes this is drastic weather for us. Its was 21° yesterday, today 54° ???? Then the nights drop to 18°. Weve had 60mph winds that dropped the temp to 20° wind chill. Its destroying roofs, windbreaks, and hay in storage. So yes, this is a hard year of frustrating weather..I call it Winterpause! Worse than hormonal...just.Wicked & KraZy!


----------



## Goats Rock

I blame the weather nonsense on all the countries seeding clouds to get rain etc. in certain areas. (this isn't political- all the countries do it!) If the world would 
let things be a few years, I bet we would settle down, weatherwise!


----------



## luvmyherd

What Jessica said! 
🌧☔need rain.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝ Amen to that.


----------



## luvmyherd

Wholly smokes!! Just checking out the forecast. We are going to be in the 50's during the day next week and down to a low of 29 Wednesday! 
I know people tolerate much worse but we are not really prepared for it this close to March. 
Hope Tawny does not decide that is the night to kid. Luckily we bought some good heat lamps for the chicks.


----------



## DDFN

Yes we had about 54 high and low is in the,20s tonight. Ugh


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goats Rock

It went down to 12ºF last night- its 42ºF now. Up and down- hard to know whether to have barn doors open or closed- and how much.....
Or how to dress! Layers and keep putting on and taking off... But, no bugs around, yet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill tell you. No bugs or worms is the ONLY GOOD THING about Winterpause!😖


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yeah, the weather's weird. But on the plus side, I don't typically get to do this in February. 








Don't get too jealous, though. I'm sure I'll be freezing my toes off again soon.


----------



## luvmyherd

All that cold and not a drop of rain in sight.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Here we go ....again


----------



## Goatastic43

Ugg…. That’s depressing


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ugh....the roller coaster ride again🥶🤯


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boers4ever

Ack I’m with you @GoofyGoat. We lost 2 calves so far this year due to respiratory infections from the quick changing weather. Wet, dry, hot, cold, humid, we’ve had it all over the last month.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Boers4ever said:


> Ack I’m with you @GoofyGoat. We lost 2 calves so far this year due to respiratory infections from the quick changing weather. Wet, dry, hot, cold, humid, we’ve had it all over the last month.


It’s been ridiculous.....sorry about the calves, that’s a hard loss😥


----------



## Emrcornerranch

I was mucking the pen and nearly overheated. Had to come back with shorts amd a t-shirt on. Forgot how gross it is to have less clothes protecting you from the gunk. 65 today! Overnight it will have a low of 56. It's beautiful and warm breezy out, but a storm is coming to make sure whatever moisture evaporated today comes back. Tomorrow the high is 57 with a low of 15!! Hope the goats handle the huge temperature swing! Another sleet, ice, and snow episode starts late Wednesday and lasts all day Thursday. Which means MORE mud. I think I am going to use a cart for food and waters tomorrow. I can probably just drag it behind me while I scream at myself to run like a husky.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'm so ready for spring. It was 40 degrees yesterday. The humidity is above 90% and the wind is horrible right now. We are supposed to get 10-15 inches of snow between now and early Wednesday morning. Current wind chill is -3*.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Our temps up now and back under flood watch.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Serious arctic blast here. The wind is just roaring and temps are dropping. Yuck! Really hope the goats handle the change ok.


----------



## luvmyherd

IT IS SOOOOOO COOOLLLLD!!!
I am sitting outside where we have our morning coffee and let the goats browse the yard. It is afternoon and I am wearing layers with one of those body bag hoodies on. Oh, and fingerless gloves.
26* predicted tonight.🌬 If there was any precipitation we would get snow!!


----------



## DDFN

Ok to be raining and so "warm" why am I still freezing? It's so wet and windy I am froze to death. It's 57 F ?


----------



## Emrcornerranch

The top layer of mud has a frozen crust. Much easier getting around! Terrible wind. My layers for warmth caught the wind mid step and almost blew me over haha


----------



## DDFN

Emrcornerranch said:


> The top layer of mud has a frozen crust. Much easier getting around! Terrible wind. My layers for warmth caught the wind mid step and almost blew me over haha


Oh no. Glad it didn't blow you away. I wished I had frozen crust right now. A friend is delivering the horse trailer tomorrow and I have a pond mud hole at the gate. Hope they have 4 wheel drive. And we are having a flood watch all night.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Monday it was 83* today 24* with windchill at 8* with freezing rain and sleet....under winter storm warning till tomorrow night.
🥶🤬❄💨🌨⛈🥶🤬


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I DONT LIKE WINTERPAUSE 🤬🥶🤬🥶🤬🥶


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I DONT LIKE WINTERPAUSE 🤬🥶🤬🥶🤬🥶
> View attachment 223523
> 
> View attachment 223524


Me either 😤🤯🥶


----------



## toth boer goats

The weather is way to cold, I worry about kidding time.

It isn’t just the does code of honor,
it is the weathers code of honor. 😳


----------



## DDFN

If anyone sees Noah send him my way please.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I cant.. his ark is Frozen on the ice!


----------



## luvmyherd

These overnight freezes better not kill my blossoms!


----------



## luvmyherd

I too am worrying about my upcoming babies. I have had a few kiddings in cold weather but not this cold. And never 2 pound babies. 
It would be nice if she holds off just a few more days. At least the freezing nights should be past.
May have to borrow a heat lamp from the chicks.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> These overnight freezes better not kill my blossoms!
> View attachment 223566
> 
> View attachment 223565


That's what killed my apples last year. Only got 6 apples off of 8 trees total.


----------



## DDFN

Anybody got heaters for Noah so he can come pick me up? Or a fire breathing dragon on loan?


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Yesterday was a roller coaster. My mom's 6 year old Great Dane has been having problems swallowing since last weekend and been to the vet a few times. Yesterday, they finally saw the deer vertebra stuck in her throat. Vet was trying to push it down her throat to remove from the stomach. I prepared all the animals for the winter storm. Then, I sat on with the Nubians and waited for news from my mom. Reba goat clearly has days where she is a dog in a goat's body. She distracted me for awhile and really cheered me up with how she kept nibbling my clothes and fingers.

Vet couldn't get the bone. I was thinking the day would end with one less dog. The vet decided to go in through her stomach while another vet tried to push it down. I waited with my mom and sister for news for a few hours. No winter weather but a few flurries here. Vet got the bone out. While in the surgery she could see why Greta has required a wet food diet for 5 years after her gastroplexy to tack her stomach to prevent bloat. As we suspected, the vet all those years ago messed up. He also messed up a friend's dog which had the same surgery (another Dane), and the owner used a vet written study about a dog vomiting post gastroplexy due to mispositioning the plexy. I found the study after researching Greta's problem and being very reluctant to believe in the surgeon. The three big mistakes I remember mentioned in the paper are tacking the stomach to itself instead of the body wall, tacking it to another organ, or tacking it too high or low. He insisted it wasn't his fault with our dog but fixed our friend's dog and admitted his mistake to her. Who knows how many dogs he messed up and claimed suddenly developed megaesophagus. Unfortunately, yesterday the vet working on Greta didn't think prolonging the surgery to remove the bone to fix the gastroplexy was a good idea. She did confirm the gastroplexy has created a kink at the top of her stomach causing her to have trouble getting food down.

A few minutes after hearing the good news about the bone's removal, I got other great news. Still no winter storm here at all, but the Nubian goat I've been waiting to kid had twins. A girl for them to keep and a buckling for me! Blue roan just like I wanted from the goat I've been admiring online since November. I plan to get two girls from other goats she has. Now I wait for the other Nubian breeder's moonspotted goats to kid in March. This morning there is zero snow and looks like there won't be despite the weather forcasts.


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's scary. Also unfortunate that the surgery caused problems. At least the vet admitted they messed up though


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Rancho Draco said:


> That's scary. Also unfortunate that the surgery caused problems. At least the vet admitted they messed up though


Yesterday's vet was different, and she isn't a specialty surgeon either. She works at the local small town practice. If I remember right, she researched gastroplexy complications after meeting Greta for the first time and came to the same conclusion I did. I love a vet willing to learn! The vet who did the plexy 5 years ago is a specialist at a busy clinic that has a great reputation. I know mistakes happen, but he tried to tell my parents they just hadn't noticed she was born with megaesophagus or suddenly developed it due to her breed. The type of vet problems a lot of goat owners jump around with ignorant vets. I'm very glad I found a case similar and was at least able to save the other Dane the vet messed up. Always research! I can't believe how well Greta has lived with her soaked food diet and done well.


----------



## luvmyherd

So happy your doggy is going to be okay. Scary stuff.
I was up early and there was a fine frost over the yard and pasture. We had babies last night and I really had to bundle up. I ended up sitting under the heat lamp with them. I fretted about them all night but of course they were fine this morning and mama just wanted to eat.

At least two more nights in the 20's. Then it is supposed to be back in the 40's at night and I can stop whining 🥶


----------



## Emrcornerranch

luvmyherd said:


> So happy your doggy is going to be okay. Scary stuff.
> I was up early and there was a fine frost over the yard and pasture. We had babies last night and I really had to bundle up. I ended up sitting under the heat lamp with them. I fretted about them all night but of course they were fine this morning and mama just wanted to eat.
> 
> At least two more nights in the 20's. Then it is supposed to be back in the 40's at night and I can stop whining 🥶


Thank you. She doesn't want to drink and is in soooo much pain. It's hard to watch.

Kids born around bad weather is my big fear. Glad they are doing well! You must be tired.


----------



## DDFN

So glad Greta got fixed up. There are so many things vets have to research before doing because you just don't have to see it very often. When I teched we had so many times we would drag out the college vet books just to be sure we knew what to do before starting a surgery. 

We had a horse once gelding we went to do a sheath cleaning on and found a tumor growing the owner never noticed. So out came the textbooks and we taught ourselves how to basically shorten the male part and rebuild it so he could still pee and not have to be put down over a tumor. He required diaper rash cream on legs to prevent heat rash after that but lived a great life.


----------



## FizzyGoats

There’s ice over everything here. I had to break each animals enclosure open. It started with freezing rain yesterday afternoon and will continue until tomorrow morning. 

Our ground is so saturated, everything is a puddle or ice rink, depending on what time of day you are walking around. 

On the plus side, this nasty weather is keeping the goats and LGD inside the barn where they can keep the new goat company (through the stall wall anyway). 

And on the plus, plus side, at least there’s no negative in front of my temps like some of you have. That’s just brutal.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...we are a Frozen. WINTRY WONDERLAND! Its sleet with ice so its a frozen sheet about 2 inches thick! Its warming to 20° today, and supposedly the moisture comeing down is Over!😁 Im hopeing this is the last Freeze...so winterpause will...Let It Goooo🎶Let It Gooooo🎵


----------



## DDFN

Please tell winterpause to let it go. I need Noahs ark free from the ice to rescue us from the flooding.


----------



## luvmyherd

We are going from record braking lows to _above average_ highs. It is better than the cold but I would like gradual changes.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is annoying weather. 🥴


----------



## Moers kiko boars

DING DONG THE WINTERPAUSE IS DEAD!😱


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> DING DONG THE WINTERPAUSE IS DEAD!😱
> View attachment 223953


Can your yellow brick road swing by and pick up the last wicked witch so winter pause will end here too?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Definately! Sending those Munchin Land people your Way!🌞☀🌝🏜🦄💫💥


----------



## luvmyherd

From today's forecast:
_The day will be mostly cloudy. Dramatic temperature changes are expected._
And that is exactly what is happening. Chills then sweat! Sweater on sweater off.


----------



## luvmyherd




----------



## Rancho Draco

We got an inch and a half of freezing rain last night. No major tree damage so far but we are supposed to get another bout of it tonight. Hopefully they hold together. The goats had some nasty things to say about the lake in the pasture. We need water but I wish it wouldn't come down like this.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow. 😮


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 224344


This is me about 5 minutes ago!


----------



## luvmyherd

Wind has died down but it is still wicked cold. Especially since it's March!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well we are WINDY & 80° And tommorrow.....Storms and 59°! It be KRaZy! Again!!😱😖🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️


----------



## MisFit Ranch

No wind here in NC! But I had to go to a ball game (baseball) this morning and it was freezing 🥶 It warmed up during the second game luckily 😅 Tomorrow I’ll definitely dress warm, probably to warm to just sit and watch 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Crazy weather for sure.


----------



## Goatastic43

[mention]Dandy Hill Farm [/mention] @ksalvagno @Countrylineacres and every else in Ohio. How are y’all doing? I heard there were some really bad tornadoes there. Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Your mention for @CountyLineAcres didn’t work.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

@Goatastic43 all is well! We have some 20 mph winds, but it’s shockingly 72* right now and sunny! No tornados yet, but it would be our luck 

It’s back to 33* and rain tomorrow lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

CountyLineAcres said:


> @Goatastic43 all is well! We have some 20 mph winds, but it’s shockingly 72* right now and sunny! No tornados yet, but it would be our luck
> 
> It’s back to 33* and rain tomorrow lol.


Glad you’re ok! Stay safe!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh what a beautiful morning…not really. 
We’re under a tornado watch and high wind warning, it’s lightning and pouring rain and even pelting us with a little hail every once in a while. The day will end about 40 degrees cooler than it started. The farm vet is coming out today and I’m hoping this storm blows over before he gets here.


----------



## GoofyGoat

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning…not really.
> We’re under a tornado watch and high wind warning, it’s lightning and pouring rain and even pelting us with a little hail every once in a while. The day will end about 40 degrees cooler than it started. The farm vet is coming out today and I’m hoping this storm blows over before he gets here.


Yuck, no fun! Stay warm and safe.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning…not really.
> We’re under a tornado watch and high wind warning, it’s lightning and pouring rain and even pelting us with a little hail every once in a while. The day will end about 40 degrees cooler than it started. The farm vet is coming out today and I’m hoping this storm blows over before he gets here.


Fizzy you should be good now I think you sent the whole storm to me! Lol but seriously stay safe!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...darn darn the Witch Winterpause didnt die,....shes back!😖


----------



## Goatastic43

It’s about to let loose here. The wind is blowing like crazy! I can see a branch pick-up day in my future lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Be safe.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

30-40 mph wind gusts here all day long. The temperatures will be dropping again for the next few days once the rain starts tonight or tomorrow. On a side note, Red Bud trees are starting to bloom. The wind is blowing the tiny blossoms from the branches


----------



## luvmyherd

We are having a beautiful sunshiny day and the baby goats got a lot of play time. However, with no cloud cover; it will be freezing tonight.


----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> Fizzy you should be good now I think you sent the whole storm to me! Lol but seriously stay safe!


Lol. Sorry about that but thanks for taking it off my hands.


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> It’s about to let loose here. The wind is blowing like crazy! I can see a branch pick-up day in my future lol.


Sorry after Fizzy Goats sent it to me I thought I should share do sent it your way. My bad 😁


----------



## Goatastic43

DDFN said:


> Sorry after Fizzy Goats sent it to me I thought I should share do sent it your way. My bad


 Your not in too much trouble. It wasn’t that bad, just a lot of rain and wind!


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> Your not in too much trouble. It wasn’t that bad, just a lot of rain and wind!


Ok I will try to do better next time lol just a slap on the wrist I can handle lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Caution: this is not a whine and not really about weather per se.

This time of year, I really notice and enjoy the lengthening of our days. Okay, I know the day has 24 hour and that does not change. I mean day, as opposed to night - the time between sunrise and sunset. 

Here on Vancouver Island our days are now lengthening by more than 3.5 minutes every day. That does not seem like much, but it adds up to about 25 minutes of extra daylight in a week. We gain 1 hour and 50 minutes of daylight during the month of March.

Obviously this is more noticeable with increased latitude. For instance, days are now increasing by only 1.75 minutes in Houston, but are increasing by 6.75 minutes in Fairbanks, Alaska. And in Cape Town, South Africa, daylight is presently decreasing by a little more than 2 minutes per day.

Our shortest day (December solstice) is only 8 hours of daylight, but our longest day in the summer is 16 hours of daylight.

I enjoy this process much less in the fall, when the days rapidly shorten.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I bet you are enjoying it. I’m in TN and love the increased hours of light and it’s not nearly as dramatic. And I’m with you, never this excited in the fall when it goes the other way. 

I put my chickens up each night about 20 minutes before sunset. It seems so crazy I went from putting them in at 4 a few months ago to 5:30 - 5:45 now. On the flip side, I let the goats and LGD out around first light in the morning and have to go out there earlier now to do that. There’s always give and take. Lol.


----------



## luvmyherd

I identify. I can get physically ill when we lose DST in the fall and it gets dark at 4:30.
When we lived in Hawaii the change was so slight one hardly noticed it. On the other hand; we were in Northern Michigan at the Solstice one summer. My husband and I were fishing. When it got so dark we couldn't see our bobbers we decided to to head back to camp. Besides, we were really hungry. We were so shocked to discover that somehow, it had gotten to 10:45 PM!!


----------



## Goats Rock

St. Patrick's day- we will have exactly 12 hrs. of daylight and 12 of dark! Much better than almost 16 hrs. of dark in the winter! Summer it is light for almost 
16 hrs.! I'm with you, Mike at Capra Vista- the wind down of daylight in the Fall is not as much fun as the lengthening days of Spring!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'll whine about the weather. The temperatures are all over the place, last weekend was incredible on Saturday 77 degrees! Gorgeous and very, very warm for this time of year. Sun/Mon rain, rain, rain, mid 60s, then dropped to 40s by Mon afternoon. Yesterday wasn't too horrible and it was very nice today in mid 50s. 
Then....move ahead to this coming Saturday, a high of 25? Fri night rain moves in and turns to snow. They are talking like we could get 1-3" but some forecast photos I've seen have stated possibly higher amounts. Doesn't matter, snow is snow and we don't want any more this season. 
On top of worrying about the goats being okay with the ridiculous temp changes, my daughter and I were planning to go out of town on Saturday for a goat sale. A friend suggested we go Fri to look and bid online Sat, so IF we were to try and buy anything, then that is the plan right now. I don't want to try and drive on slick roads early in the morning, especially since there is no easy way to get there except small highways and some winding roads. I'm sure even with all this effort we either won't find what we areg, or wanting or it will be way out of our budget. But at least we can say we looked and tried, right? I would prefer to attend the actual sale, but at least to preview would be better than not as we want to see them in person first.


----------



## luvmyherd

Our temps have been all over the map as well. This week we are having warm sunny days but still near freezing nights. By the weekend we should be settling into spring.
The rain they had predicted went out and around us. And we really need rain. At least we are getting a snow pack in the mountains.


----------



## Goatastic43

Friday’s high: 63. Saturday 3 inches of snow…… O K ……..


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Same here, Goatastic!


----------



## toth boer goats

The up and down weather is hard on the goats. 

A couple of my goats came down with pneumonia. 
Watch your goats.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

toth boer goats said:


> The up and down weather is hard on the goats.
> 
> A couple of my goats came down with pneumonia.
> Watch your goats.


I hope your goats will be ok!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is 💩ola! Im attempting to stay POSITIVE! Maybe this is the dieing end of Winterpause!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve been really worried about the goats. Been watching them closely.


----------



## Goatastic43

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’ve been really worried about the goats. Been watching them closely.


Me too! I’m going to try to see if they will take some vitamin c on their feed tonight


----------



## Goats Rock

We are supposed to get 5" snow Fri. into Sat. - yuk! Then 60's next week.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Woke up to this!😱🥶🤬 NOt Happy!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yesterday was 70 sunny and beautiful…Today, winter weather advisory with a high of 34* and freezing rain!
I’m so over this weather roller coaster!😤🤬😡😤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its just💩! I tell ya! Sick of 🤬 winterpause😤


----------



## Tanya

I am sorry. Alnina has struck again. You guys have snow and South Africa and Australia are flooding out.


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe everyone. 🤗 

My goats are back to normal after treatment, thanks for asking.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh no...floods are awful! So sorry to hear that. I hope you & yours are ok


----------



## Tanya

Nothing a canoe cannot fix.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I prefer flat bottom rafts…more room for goatees and scuba equipment 😉


----------



## luvmyherd

Post meant for a different thread.😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

We went from 70*F and rain to 7*F and snow in a few days. Well, the actual temp is in the teens but the feels like temp is 7, so the humidity and wind aren’t doing us any favors. It seems like a lot of us are having crazy weather. 

I just replaced the faucet in my barn sink last week because it cracked during the last cold snap. I am really hoping I don’t have to do it again. We’ll see. 

I don’t even want to go look at my young fruit trees and bushes because they had started blooming already. I warned them but they’re young and wouldn’t listen.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> We went from 70*F and rain to 7*F and snow in a few days. Well, the actual temp is in the teens but the feels like temp is 7, so the humidity and wind aren’t doing us any favors. It seems like a lot of us are having crazy weather.
> 
> I just replaced the faucet in my barn sink last week because it cracked during the last cold snap. I am really hoping I don’t have to do it again. We’ll see.
> 
> I don’t even want to go look at my young fruit trees and bushes because they had started blooming already. I warned them but they’re young and wouldn’t listen.


Laughing at your fruit trees not listening and not the sink. Ugh we just went on spring break and wokeup to over half a foot of snow. I haven't even measured it yet and we cancelled our barn horse show and changed it to next weekend now. Come on its spring break! We're are my skis. . .


----------



## KY Goat Girl

It was 60 something degrees yesterday. It’s 22* with 5 in. of snow on the ground now.  It’s not going to get above freezing today or tomorrow.


----------



## luvmyherd

Looks like we will be settling into spring this week.








Even some rain in the forecast!!









(COMING SOON! WHINING ABOUT THE HEAT!)😉


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Looks like we will be settling into spring this week.
> View attachment 224896
> 
> Even some rain in the forecast!!
> View attachment 224899
> 
> 
> (COMING SOON! WHINING ABOUT THE HEAT!)😉


Maybe whine about the mud before the whine about the heat. Our snow is now melting and it's not fun lol


----------



## luvmyherd

We may well have mud to whine about soon. But with this drought; we will grin and bear it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill take mud ANYDAY over Snow, freezing temps, ice or sleet!


----------



## luvmyherd

It is at it again. Been in the high 70's and low 80's but will drop back to 50's. Then the forecast says back to 80's next week.


----------



## Boers4ever

It’s been nice today… except for the WIND!! It’s blowing everything everywhere. It’s been causing havoc on everything here, not to even mention my hair looks like a rats nest! Feed sacks have flown out of the barn into the pasture and are saying goodbye. Now I’m gonna have to go hunt them down later. 

I thought I’d share this picture of my older brother. He lives close to Denver CO. Today is his birthday and before he can go out he had to blow the snow off his driveway. I haven’t seen him in a while and he grew a huge beard apparently. I told him he looks like Eskimo lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is beautiful.


----------



## luvmyherd

That is a gorgeous pic.

Cold and wet today. Got the goats out early to graze. A few drops of rain and I don't have to tell you guys their reaction.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh yeah! It's back to the 80's in two days.💥


----------



## Emrcornerranch

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 224344


My ears hurt so bad from the wind here!


----------



## Goatastic43

The wind was terrible here too. I literally just hid behind a tree the whole time the goats walked lol


----------



## luvmyherd

Our wind is coming back tomorrow. Not looking forward to it. Wind just wears me out.


----------



## toth boer goats

The wind is annoying for sure. 😩


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm not a fan of wind. A breeze is ok, wind, nope!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goats Rock said:


> I'm not a fan of wind.


"Not a fan of wind." Hahahahahaha


----------



## luvmyherd

Sadly, we only got a small amount of rain. Not good for our draught stricken area. We were supposed to get quite a bit.
Now it's just cold and windy. Got chores done in record time. 😉 
The Cornish Xs are fully feathered but were huddled together so I turned on their heat lamp.


----------



## DDFN

It's been so chilly and windy then today it's like we finally got spring! Watch it will probably snow again this week after today's nice weather.


----------



## Tanya

We were hit with cold rain and ice today. Out of the blue. It was so hot for the last two days. Today I have a jacket and socks on. Well. Winter has given us a taste for sure


----------



## ksalvagno

Tanya said:


> We were hit with cold rain and ice today. Out of the blue. It was so hot for the last two days. Today I have a jacket and socks on. Well. Winter has given us a taste for sure


What season is it for you right now? Your description could have described Ohio. So I guess everywhere can get weird weather.


----------



## Tanya

ksalvagno said:


> What season is it for you right now? Your description could have described Ohio. So I guess everywhere can get weird weather.


I am in South Africa. It is Autumn. But its normally mild.


----------



## Boers4ever

Well a huge storm came through last night and dropped 5 inches of rain. There wasn’t any hale here but the next town over had a tornado touch down. It took off lots of roofs and several whole houses. Reports of injuries but no deaths. Some friends of friends was in the path of the tornado and lost their entire house, shop, and chicken coup. Apparently they were in the house when it fell down and was able to walk out of the rubble unharmed. God must’ve been protecting them. Please pray for the tornado victims. This was the worst tornado we’ve had in a long time.


----------



## ksalvagno

How horrible. Will be praying.


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s terrible. Praying for those families!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Wow. Some of you down in the States have been having a terrible winter. Hope everyone is okay and that weather improves soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

This is a first for us. My husband is getting the coolers ready to go. We used to do this in June, then May, then April. Now it is still March. But we are facing record breaking highs. We do not need it all day but in the late afternoon the setting sun shines right through our living room window and it becomes an oven. The goats are not at all happy with the sudden heat and have spent a lot of time panting. My son got the misters working yesterday.
We are still hoping for some meaningful rain.


----------



## luvmyherd

☔🌧🌦








Rained most of the night. We are not getting as much as promised but are thankful for any. The gardens are happy.

On the other hand:
We got the cooler running last week. Today it is 60 and cold (had to turn on heat this morning) but will be back in the 80's in 5 days.


----------



## luvmyherd

I don't think it gets more whine worthy than up 5 down hot hot down 11!


----------



## Goatastic43

Sheesh! That’s ridiculous!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I am definitely over the weather this year. We had a fairly active winter, and now spring doesn't know what the heck it should do, it's just throwing random weather out at us.
Every weekend especially Fri/Sat for the last few weeks seems to be nasty, cold/cool and/or dreary. We had '1' day last week where it hit 80 degrees.
This weekend is the opening weekend of racing at our local horse track - I'll be working outside (photos) all weekend and the forecast is calling for it to be nasty, cold, rainy and miserable! Oh, but wait....it wants to be in the 70s and nice by Monday? Seriously! Ugh!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ugh. I’m so sick of the weather not making up its mind.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So. We had freezing rain for 3 days and now hot weather for 2. Even our trees dont know what color to make their leavrs. Its crazy


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m so sick of wind! Monday night we had two tornados touch down nearby and just now the sustained wind is 36mph with 60mph gusts…It’s blowing so hard I can’t sleep ….it make chores a real problem too ….🤬🤯😤😡


----------



## toth boer goats

I can’t blame you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

REALLY? THIS IS 💩









You cant even walk in this! Its awful


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We are having bad storms right now. It’s so dark here and it’s only 3:10pm.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...This is NUTS!


----------



## Tanya

And we had a warm day. Then bam. Freezing rain and icy wind.


----------



## MellonFriend

I wish the season would stinkin' decide which it is. Is it spring or is it winter?! We could have snow overnight tonight when we just had 75 degrees two days ago! 😡


----------



## luvmyherd

BEYOND NUTS !!!!!

Hot yesterday and today. Did morning chores in shorts and tank top.
Tomorrow mild, followed by sweats weather for several days. Possibly rain here and snow up higher.
After that they won't even guess. (Well they do but it doesn't mean anything.😏)


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## luvmyherd

I can hear the wind howling outside and am stalling going out to do chores.
Last night we went for pizza with friends, ate outside and it was a beautiful evening.
Now it's cold and windy and due to get worse into next week.


----------



## toth boer goats

The wind is horrible today.


----------



## K.B.

This isn't a whine it's beautiful out today..... Even though we got snow again a couple days ago  hopefully the 46 degrees will melt it all!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We FINALLY got rid of the wind today!!😁 Its actually Nice & pleasant today!


----------



## Tanya

Mmm any one want their wind and rain back?


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Was super beautiful today! No wind finally! Yesterday and the day before featured sleet and mixed slow flurries. Looking forward to tomorrow as well. Then possibly 3 days of rain.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

With all the wind, I would have expected fast flurries.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, here we go again! We’re in the bullseye for severe weather Monday, Tuesday and maybe Wednesday….it’s the fourth week in a row! This really stinks, Im so tired of it already!


----------



## DDFN

Well I learned a new word this week. GRAUPEL! Apparently it is soft hail and it feels like orbeez being thrown in your face.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well......🌬🌬🌬Its Back...being blown away.....with ⛈⚡🌦🌫🌫⚡⚡on Monday!😤😠


----------



## toth boer goats

The wind again, Ugg. 😱


----------



## luvmyherd

My goats have already started shedding from the crazy heat we had. Tonight it is going to be in the 30's!!
When we went out to do chores they were all puffed up as were the chickens and the mama cat.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear, I wish the weather would decide which way it wants to go.
We had the same happen.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Here we go AGAIN!😱😩😳🤪


----------



## luvmyherd

So frustrating!









It is going to be cold and windy when I have to milk this evening.


----------



## HoosierShadow

The weather is very frustrating! Fri and Sat I was at the horse track for opening weekend of racing for the spring meet and it was so cold! Friday we had sleet, hail, some other form of frozen precipitation that the weathermen were calling it "groupel' or something like that (lol), then a heavy downpour with strong winds right before the feature race on Friday afternoon. I didn't have rain pants so my legs were soaked lol but I survived! Saturday it snowed in the morning and early afternoon, melted as soon as it stopped but it was so weird! Wind chill below freezing! The wind was horrible, I had to hide by the tote board in the infield at times to get out of it and thaw out. I can't ever remember being so cold at the track for the spring meet. Then Sunday it was beautiful and 60s! 
It rains nearly every day, temps 50s/60s. Today we had rain in the morning then it was in the 60s and humid, but nice day. Then we had strong thunderstorms roll through this evening, but thankfully they weakend before they got to us, so they weren't too bad. Lots more rain though, ugh!


----------



## toth boer goats

I don’t know what is up with the strange weather across the map.
But it scares me because of our goats.


----------



## Tanya

And we are back in to the summer


----------



## alwaystj9

Our temps have been okay but the torrential rains and way stronger than normal wind gusts every 3-4 days are hard to work in.
I just lost 100 lbs of alfalfa pellets and about 25 lbs of BOSS because a feed barrel took on water during the storm last night. 
Now it weighs about 200 lbs., just sucked up all that rainwater.
I have it all spread out in flat pans, wheel barrows, whatever, out in the sun but I doubt I will be able to save much, if any.
Everybody got a big old dose of alfalfa & boss for breakfast...
So aggravated, as expensive as feed is.


----------



## luvmyherd

We lost some feed to a leaky roof. We have meant to get sealed containers but just have not gotten it done. My husband did put everything up on a pallet and covered with tarp for the time being. We have quite a bit of rain in the forecast and we need it. However, it was supposed to rain all day today and so far all we have had is a drizzle. Even that was enough to send the goats scampering inside.


----------



## DDFN

Well summer has arrived today but 60% chance of rain Saturday naturally when I have volunteered to judge a horse show. Will be looking to pull out my rain pants and coat just in case.


----------



## luvmyherd

🌦🌦🌦🌦🌦🌩🌩🌩🌩
Yay!!! I got to go out to do chores and milk in the rain.
Men are double checking the turkey poults to make sure they are warm and dry.
It _is_ almost May, right?


----------



## luvmyherd

Whoa!!!
Funnel cloud spotted just north of us. Very rare here and now we are under a tornado watch.🌪


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear, stay safe. 🤗


----------



## luvmyherd

Nothing touched down and today the sun is out. Everyone stayed dry. They are happy to be out in the sun today.
Everything in the garden is reaching toward the sky. It always amazes me that plants can tell the difference between rain and irrigation.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

We've been colder and wetter this month than we "should" be. It's only a few degrees but here on Vancouver Island that means frost at night so I cannot get my any tomatoes into the garden yet. Though the colder temps don't slow the weeds.


----------



## luvmyherd

Yep! The weeds grow hot or cold, wet or dry.


----------



## luvmyherd

Another very windy day. It wreaks such havoc with my sinuses; I pretty much have to stay inside.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well. HERE WE GO......AGAIN!😮🤬


----------



## ksalvagno

Geez. No break. This has been a weird spring.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...you can either fly kites, or just hang on to trees for dear life! The chickens all have afros, the kidds jump up and end up back further than they started🤣😂 Oh and no flies, they cant land! 😬🥴


----------



## Boer Mama

We’re expecting some thunderstorms Sunday and Monday… I can’t complain too much cus heaven knows we need the moisture! 🌧


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars stay safe! This weather is ridiculous isn’t it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Weather has been strange.
Stay safe. 🤗


----------



## luvmyherd

The governor announced yesterday that our area is in "extreme" drought. The rest of California is merely "severe".
No rain and strong winds. Bad combination!🔥🌲🔥


----------



## luvmyherd

We are up in the hills for a few days. It was chilly enough to start a fire. Strange for May but I quite enjoy it. It will be way too hot soon enough.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

It is still too cold here ( Pacific NW or SW BC). Today may be the first frost free morning in the last 2 weeks. Last year my garden was all in by this time. This year, due to cold, wet and other priorities, I have not stated yet.

I just came across this graph. April was the coldest since satellite records began (1979).












As a matter of fact, April was more below normal here than anywhere else on the planet. See the big blue blob over Vancouver Island. May, so far, has not been an improvement. 
(But I have new sheep so life for me is great.)


----------



## Boer Mama

Very cold wind while doing chores last night and I was listening to howl most the night. This morning my little trees are bent over with the wet snow. I’ve got a cpl bent different directions, so that seems odd… they didn’t bend all winter and now it’s a week into May and my little trees are laying over. 😩
Looking at my weather, I’d bettter wait another week before starting my garden. And then it’ll probably get too hot too quick!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Poor little trees! At least the did not snap.


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Poor little trees! At least the did not snap.


I am thankful for that… I went out and shook each branch gently to get the weight off and they are standing a little taller. I have a hard enough time getting my trees to thrive that I don’t need to lose them to a weird May blizzard 😅


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Yesterday's dark clouds and rain heading towards us with sunlit trees in the foreground.


----------



## happybleats

Texas is showing her rage


----------



## FizzyGoats

Triple digits already?!?!? Yikes.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Though I'm tired of our unusual cold, I wouldn't trade it for 104F. I don't do well in the heat.


----------



## happybleats

Yup...its been a little hot lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

Way too early for that heat. I may be complaining about our cold weather, but I’m afraid of it getting way too hot too early… all of our feed from spring rains will dry out and there’ll be plenty of fuel for wildfires. 😢


----------



## happybleats

Yes..we are under a no burn ban. Have been since early this year. We already seen wild fires this year take out many homes, livestock and human life! We keep getting promised rain but none is in sight.


----------



## luvmyherd

Near record lows tonight followed by near record highs this weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nasty heat. 😮🥹


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welcome to OKLAHOMA


----------



## DDFN

How I felt this past weekend.


----------



## luvmyherd

Last week we were using the heat lamp on the turkeys and now have to watch to make sure they do not get roasted prematurely🥵


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Wow, too warm for me. Is that unusual for your area?


----------



## Boer Mama

I hate it when the nights don’t cool off at least to low 60’s. I have good cross breezes when I open all the windows, but it doesn’t do any good unless it cools down at night.
Thankfully I’m not there yet. We had a really nice week with highs in the 70’s. Very windy today with a cold front coming in. Highs in the 50’s, close to freezing tonight. 😑


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

We had very strong winds all day, yesterday. That translates to power outages on Vancouver Island. We were without power most of the day - about 10 hours. By yesterday afternoon well over 100,000 without power. Most have been repaired. There are still hundreds of reported outages affecting thousands.
I always worry about my trees. But we had minimal destruction. A few live branches and a couple of very dead trees came down. I have been wanting to cut them anyway so they would fall where I wanted. Now they are down and not where I wanted. A very minor inconvenience.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

We are supposed to get 4 rain free days with temperatures up to average for this time of year. All of May, so far, has been well below average. We even had mild frost this morning. When oh when will my tomatoes be safe??


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...now the storms are rolling in. We've jumped in temps. No real spring time...from 50s to this! Its not been warm enough to put in a garden, now..it will be wet or burnt!🤦‍♀️


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars that’s how we were last year- got hit early and stayed that way. My garden was not very successful. I’m really hoping for better success this year! 🙏🍀🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Wow, to warm for me. Is that unusual for your area?


Hot summers are normal but it's way too early!! It's hard on the animals.

We will have triple digits within a week.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wind , rain and HOT, just gotta love Texas😡🤬🤯 today was 96* and it’s been like that for 6 days already…next week storms and more wind….YUCK! When’s fall?


----------



## luvmyherd

I swear! I would not be at all surprised.
Wind, heat and fires.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Run Dorothy run!!!


----------



## Tanya

Its second Autumn month. Normally its dry and cold with frost in the mornings. This whole weekend was rain and hail. Really!


----------



## Tanya

My fauna and flora are very confused....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We traded weather for the weekend. Our temps plumeted to 57° for a high during the day, wet & misty. Today we get sunshine and 60s?We were in the 80s. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Tanya

And we have flooding in Kwazulu-Natal. Raining for days on end. Its not good. They just started recovering from flooding a month ago.


----------



## DDFN

I ended up over heating at the horse show yesterday. Either I am finally getting old or it was unusually hot.


----------



## Tanya

It was unusually hot.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Does anyone have "plans" so I can build an ark???? Started raining Sunday night, and hasnt stopped😱


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Does anyone have "plans" so I can build an ark???? Started raining Sunday night, and hasnt stopped😱
> View attachment 230325


I’d offer you to bring everyone here, but we’re getting it too…..nonetheless you’re always welcome😉


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars , at least it’s not dry lightning!
Just trying to find some silver lining somewhere for you 😉 
I’m hoping we get another rain or two or it’ll be a bad fire season…


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I don't have an ark, but I hope this will help.....









We have finally had some warm, rain-free days here, so I don't need the bucket right now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well @GoofyGoat ...my girls would L💗VE coming to see you. They could blow dry in the trailer ride down! 
@Boer Mama ..thanks...it will end soon. And yes...thank goodness no dry lightning...that stuff is scarey. 
@Mike at Capra Vista ...just 1? We have gotten over 6 inches. ... So need a couple a hundred ,if you can spare em..Your Ducks would love them full of rainwater!😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Wow, 6 inches is a lot of rain!

Yes, just the one. I was thinking more of using it as a bailing bucket than a capture-and-store bucket.

Hope you dry out soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

😮


----------



## Rancho Draco

@Moers kiko boars you can send all that rain this way! We've had our fair share of golf ball sized hail, 70 mph winds, tons of thunder and lightning, but the ground is still dry. We had one week a while back where we had three major hail storms with tornadoes and all come through. Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. Lots of damage but the house is still mostly intact and insurance should be paying for the damages.


----------



## Boer Mama

6” is a ton of rain… we’re happy when we get a good .8” 😅
Our reservoirs could totally handle a bunch more rain… they are low!
I wish some of those shovel- ready jobs included some kind of tunnel to drain/transport flood waters away where it could be utilized where it’s needed. I know it’s not feasible, but just wishful thinking 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Believe me. @Rancho Draco and @Boer Mama ..if I could send it to you...I would! The back yard is 2 inches under water, right now. All the goat houses are staying dry...thank goodness! But the horse shed has water in it. The weather says rain all day. Possibly stop tonight. I hope so. We are under Flood watch? Lol lol I just need an ark! Load everyone up and go float around..
Lol


----------



## luvmyherd

Seems so ironic. We would do just about anything for a good rain.

We are _*there *_and it is still May. Scared to even think about July.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars heres what you’d be headed for….🤪🤯


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ....😲Noooooooooooo! Aaaaaauuuuggghhhhhhhh🤯


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ....😲Noooooooooooo! Aaaaaauuuuggghhhhhhhh🤯


Just when you thought you could escape lol. No …it came, flooded everything and is now gone…come on down 😉


----------



## Boer Mama

At least it moved on quickly. Lol
We have a decent week after the heat passes from today and tomorrow it’ll drop back to average… of course it’ll have to rain on Memorial Day campers this weekend 🤣
I’m hoping we get decent rain down here as well- even if it does make the goats go running for cover!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...its still raining....Im standing in my back yard. Or should I say....my back puddle?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well...its still raining....Im standing in my back yard. Or should I say....my back puddle?
> View attachment 230392


Oh dear….well, it looks like you are off the hook for stall cleaning for another day…that’s not going to be pretty tomorrow…🥺 Sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Boer Mama said:


> At least it moved on quickly. Lol
> We have a decent week after the heat passes from today and tomorrow it’ll drop back to average… of course it’ll have to rain on Memorial Day campers this weekend 🤣
> I’m hoping we get decent rain down here as well- even if it does make the goats go running for cover!
> View attachment 230391


Looking nice! Yay 😁 I love cold nights and cool days though that 78* is on the almost too warm side lol. It’s going to be in the 90’s here…wanna trade😁🤪😉


----------



## luvmyherd

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well...its still raining....Im standing in my back yard. Or should I say....my back puddle?
> View attachment 230392


I can remember my yard looking like that. But I have to go back a long way.
We once had to rescue a kitten floating on a 2x4. Now they are sprawled out and panting.


----------



## luvmyherd

Thankfully, it will be closer to "normal" tomorrow and the rest of the week.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Does anyone have "plans" so I can build an ark???? Started raining Sunday night, and hasnt stopped😱
> View attachment 230325


If you get a copy share them with me please!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Rainbow in mostly blue sky. Taken last week.

This is post 1000.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @DDFN ...if any body shares with me...Ill send them to you...so far...nobody has any😥🌦⚡☔🌧🌩


----------



## Boer Mama

GoofyGoat said:


> Looking nice! Yay 😁 I love cold nights and cool days though that 78* is on the almost too warm side lol. It’s going to be in the 90’s here…wanna trade😁🤪😉


Yeah, I’m more worried about the 90’s tomorrow than the 78 next week 😜
But I’m not complaining about weather this week. I can handle a day or two of heat… it’s when it stays consistently hot for extended time frames that I don’t like. Right now it’s still getting cool enough at night I can open the windows tonight and get house cooked way down 😁


----------



## luvmyherd

It will _NOT_ cool down tonight here. Unless I decide to sleep outside, I will need a fan at the very least.

1000+ posts. We all seem to have plenty of weather conditions to complain about this year.⛈🌩🌪🌦🌬❄🌤☀💥🔥!!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @DDFN ...if any body shares with me...Ill send them to you...so far...nobody has any😥🌦⚡☔🌧🌩


Please do! It's raining so hard right now I think I missed the ark invitations. . . . Where are we meeting until we can build our own arks?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well we had a nice light rain all day yesterday and it was in the 50s most of the day. Now we have this weird week. At least the temp change isn't all at once. I wish it would stop going back and forth! The goats were all snuggled up yesterday with the cool weather and by Monday they'll be overheating


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well we are 57° and overcast with misty/ sprinkles off and on. I fed and the goats "Dared and were Defiant" to the misting and ate outside. Their sheds are hopefully going to dry.out more today. I marked all the leak spots on the roofs. So Ill be roof tarring Friday in the supposed sunlight.🤞Its fun watching the 4 herds come out to graze, then their heads pop up, and they all dash back to their sheds...lol. All except the youngest, who look all around, and run to the play toys!,,😂🤣 Then look confused at Mom crying for them to come inside...😂🤣..its time to play...not go back in!🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

I hope you do get some sunshine to dry things up a little bit and are able to go your roof repairs as planned 🍀🙏🍀 ☀


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We Have SUNSHINE!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Great picture. Is she cloud gazing? or is it more "get this thing off my face?


----------



## toth boer goats

That is cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I was thinking. How do I eat this? Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s HOT with no end in sight! I want fall! 🤬😭😢😩


----------



## Boer Mama

That is hot… we are going to be at 90 again today and I’m still getting used to that heat this year. Thankfully we aren’t where it’s consistently hot yet.
But I’m not ready for winter to be arriving again either! 😅


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boers4ever

Ugh I’m with you [mention]GoofyGoat [/mention] !! We aren’t as heated as your place but apparently the weather app thinks it’s gonna be “very hot” here.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yikes…yep that’s pretty hot


----------



## GoofyGoat

The babies were having trouble with the heat so I have house guests…








please ignore all the yarn and stuff on the couch…daughters taken up crocheting and it’s taking over the house. She’s making really cute animals and things though. I guess there are worse things she could do lol 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Boers4ever said:


> Ugh I’m with you [mention]GoofyGoat [/mention] !! We aren’t as heated as your place but apparently the weather app thinks it’s gonna be “very hot” here.
> View attachment 231460


What’s really bad is you don’t cool off enough to bother opening windows at night! I really don’t like that… not here yet, but it will be. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...sorry @GoofyGoat ..we got drenched again last night with 4 inches of rain. Its supposed to get hot today here also. And stay.in the 90s all next week. No rain. Guess that means hay cutting time. YAY.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I just had a weather alert pop up. It seems we’re heading in to a heatwave that will bring the heat index to 105*F pretty much all next week. Ugh. That’s late summer temps. We’re not ready. I’m thinking of getting a little mister so the animals can stay cool because we are also forecasted to be very humid but no rain the whole time. 

I was going to set up a mister not too far from the most used water buckets, a central location the dogs, turkeys, and chickens have access to all day (but they all get locked up at night). I won’t do it so close to their drinking water that they’ll get misted while drinking, just in case some of the animals (not naming any names- goats) don’t want it. 

For those of you who have used misters, do you have any tips or advice on where it should be located? And how to introduce animals to it?


----------



## toth boer goats

😳


----------



## luvmyherd

Renton is fairly nice. Wet, but nice☔.
But I have been worried about my babies at home. It was 105º yesterday. By evening our son said that there had been lots of panting but that it was cooling down and everyone had survived. Luckily it is breaking for a few days and not constant. He keeps misters going and such to keep them from getting over heated. The pecan tree has leafed out so they have their shade. There are more triple digits in the future for sure.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just decided to join you guys...
I must have been really bad...it feels like 👹


----------



## GoofyGoat

Right now we’re 103* with a feels like 109* we’re under a heat warning too. It’s brutal, feels like it’s sucking the life right out of you with the high humidity. weve been changing out water every hour/ hour and a half to keep it cool. I have fans in every shaded area, barn and hoop house my goats are definitely feeling the heat. I have the three babies in all afternoon, then they go back out when it’s cooler in the evenings.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, I see we’re not the worst. We’re at 90*F with a feels like temp of 105. So you can see what the humidity is doing here. Bad, bad things. And the really scary part is the words under the numbers, that tomorrow’s temp is forecasted to be warmer. Noooooooooo.


----------



## Boers4ever

Well today it’s 96 with a heat index of 110. My mom’s decorative thermometer was out in the sun and it said 120. The pool would be awesome if it wasn’t so hot  we also found a bullfrog in it this morning so that’s nice lol.


----------



## happybleats

We are cooking


----------



## Boer Mama

After having a couple of 90° days Friday and Saturday, we had a rain storm come in today and a temp swing down 30° the next couple of days. Today didn’t hit the forecasted 66 either. High was 60. Lol
And of course, I am riding the next 3 mornings when it’s in the 30’s… and it’ll probably my be 10° cooler up on the mountain than here at the house! I hope it’s not windy… but you know the wind comes the day after a storm 🤷🏼‍♀️
Better get the long underwear out. Lol


----------



## Goatastic43

Boer Mama said:


> After having a couple of 90° days Friday and Saturday, we had a rain storm come in today and a temp swing down 30° the next couple of days. Today didn’t hit the forecasted 66 either. High was 60. Lol
> And of course, I am riding the next 3 mornings when it’s in the 30’s… and it’ll probably my be 10° cooler up on the mountain than here at the house! I hope it’s not windy… but you know the wind comes the day after a storm
> Better get the long underwear out. Lol
> View attachment 231570





Boer Mama said:


> After having a couple of 90° days Friday and Saturday, we had a rain storm come in today and a temp swing down 30° the next couple of days. Today didn’t hit the forecasted 66 either. High was 60. Lol
> And of course, I am riding the next 3 mornings when it’s in the 30’s… and it’ll probably my be 10° cooler up on the mountain than here at the house! I hope it’s not windy… but you know the wind comes the day after a storm
> Better get the long underwear out. Lol
> View attachment 231570


That forecast is almost as crazy as Tennesses’ lol! Think I could come stay at your place until Thursday?


----------



## luvmyherd

Still that crazy at home too. Excessive heat followed by chilling wind.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

As a person who seriously dislikes being too warm, I feel for all of you experiencing these heat waves.
Here on Vancouver Island we are into the part of the year where it starts to get light at 4AM. Another week or so and the days will start getting shorter again.
We have now had at least 2.5 month of the temperatures rarely even reaching seasonal averages and being wetter than normal. My garden is way behind because of the late frosts we have had, but the biting bugs were also delayed so that was a positive. I could use a few dry days to get my hay cut. Nothing promising in the forecast though.


----------



## toth boer goats

Super strange all over the US. 🤔


----------



## DDFN

So other then feeding twice today I got nothing done outside due to this heat. I think tomorrow will be about the same. Planning early morning chores outside then inside stuff.


----------



## happybleats

We have a cold front coming wednesday..suppose to be 99 lol. Pretty sure triple digits are here to stay for the season for the most part. Today was cooler and only reached 103. ...got to get eggs collected as soon as the hen lays it or we gather pre boiled eggs 😒 
Mike my daughter lives in Alaska. They have the long days of summer and short dark days of winter. I maybe able to handle long summer days but not the dark winters. She was complaining it was 73 the other day lol. I sent her a pic of our weather forecast and told her to stop complaining and open a window lol. Not many have AC there. Any way. They love it there.


----------



## Boer Mama

I can’t take the constant darkness either… I’d get depressed. Lol I have a friend who’s family was stationed up in AK for the military and she loved it up there. 
I survived my ride today- it was windy, but I wore chaps over the top of my jeans and long Johns so they blocked it along with my slicker 😂


----------



## luvmyherd

So cold in Seattle area I have pajama pants over my leggings. Brrrrrrr


----------



## DDFN

It's only 7.19 am here and already hit and humid. Did another portion of one LGD shave but it already got too hot to finish him. He was wanting to go dig a dirt hole again. So about to weed a raised planter and call it a morning. I am already dripping sweat.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

8:34 a.m. and the outside chores are done until 5:00 p.m. Actual temperature today expected to be 99 F with a heat index of 111 F. HOT!!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

NigerianNewbie said:


> a heat index of 111 F


ICK!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m right there with those living in a sweat lodge. I just came in from morning feedings, nothing strenuous, and am soaked with sweat and just plain yucky. Our heat index temp was 112*F yesterday and today’s is going to be close to that. Last night when I was locking all the animals up for the night, the feels like temp was 96*F. The goats don’t seem to mind. The LGD and poultry are not fans of this rouge and lasting heatwave.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im in that steambath right along with you guys. I go out before 7.and come it at 9. I then cool off an hour and go back out till 1. Give Punkie her bottle. Then house cleaning🤢🤮🤬 until after 5. Unless Im out with cool fresh water for all my Hotn zexy goats!🤣😂🤣😄🤣😂


----------



## GoofyGoat

Today we got our cold front…it going to be under 100* ….I’m not excited for what comes next….


----------



## happybleats

Moers...sounds like here..out by 630-7ish. Back in for house cleaning..bread baking and what ever else I have going on. Frequent outside checks to refresh water and make sure everyone's doing good..then back in..cook dinner..feed family until 7 pm where we head back out for night milking feeding and such..then done for rhe night other than taking pups out a few more times. But I love this life!! Just not rhe extreme weather either way lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

happybleats said:


> Moers...sounds like here..out by 630-7ish. Back in for house cleaning..bread baking and what ever else I have going on. Frequent outside checks to refresh water and make sure everyone's doing good..then back in..cook dinner..feed family until 7 pm where we head back out for night milking feeding and such..then done for rhe night other than taking pups out a few more times. But I love this life!! Just not rhe extreme weather either way lol


I’m right there with both y’all! I dragged out my solar oven so I don’t heat the house when I’m cooking though. I’m dreading the power bill that I knows going to be outrageous.


----------



## happybleats

I was just looking at a SunOven. A bit pricy but wpuld be nice not to have to heat the house and make my AC work. Harder


----------



## GoofyGoat

happybleats said:


> I was just looking at a SunOven. A bit pricy but wpuld be nice not to have to heat the house and make my AC work. Harder


That’s the one I have. I’ve used it for the last 6 years and it’s worth every penny. When I bought mine I got the deluxe package with all the pans and racks. Here in Texas, I use it year round. I Can’t say enough good things about solar ovens, they make amazingly tender meats and it’s so easy. 😁


----------



## DDFN

I lasted until noon outside and came in for a strawberry fruit popsicle. Lol feel like a kid. Will probably run out to town for some alfalfa and then take a shower and call it for outside time today. That is until feeding time. I really don't wanna run to town but it's going to rain rest of the week it looks like and clear today.


----------



## happybleats

GoofyGoat said:


> That’s the one I have. I’ve used it for the last 6 years and it’s worth every penny. When I bought mine I got the deluxe package with all the pans and racks. Here in Texas, I use it year round. I Can’t say enough good things about solar ovens, they make amazingly tender meats and it’s so easy.


That's good to know!!! I like to hear reports other than what we read on line. Well I know we are on line but we are more like distant family 😆


----------



## luvmyherd

Such crazy weather. Three nights ago we had windows open, fan on, shorty pajamas and could barely sleep. Last night it was winter PJ's and extra blanket.
At home there is a break in the heat but wind so strong it ripped the cover on the RV.


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m glad to hear ID isn’t the only bipolar weather going on 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Another day of 105 to 115 on the heat index. This is getting crazy. It seems they called the thunderstorm chance off for today though so there goes my day of relaxing inside the house and crocheting.


----------



## alwaystj9

It's so strange reading about y'all's weather and that it is hotter for y'all than it is here.
It's only 93 deg/heat indexed to 105-ish. I'm trying to get the barn mess cleaned up but intermittent thunder and lightning 
has me scared to get on the tractor. Hate to say it but I need some rain.
Just that sentence probably means a 4 day deluge with a hurricane or something.


----------



## Boer Mama

alwaystj9 said:


> It's so strange reading about y'all's weather and that it is hotter for y'all than it is here.
> It's only 93 deg/heat indexed to 105-ish. I'm trying to get the barn mess cleaned up but intermittent thunder and lightning
> has me scared to get on the tractor. Hate to say it but I need some rain.
> Just that sentence probably means a 4 day deluge with a hurricane or something.


You’re not alone- we are always happy to get rain. It seems like this year- it’s always on the weekends tho 🤣
Last Sunday we had a very good rain and now our reservoirs are full, which is great news!
I’m finally taking the kids on a camping trip (really a wood cutting trip w/camping and fishing thrown in the mix 😅) and Sunday is showing another chance of a storm coming in… I’m just hoping it’s later in the day so we can get everything packed up before it starts!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

There is a thunderstorm raging as I type this post. Winds are pretty gusty at times and there will be limbs and stuff to pick up later. The thunder is upsetting the house cat and she went to sit in the bathtub to hide behind the shower curtain, the goats stopped chasing leaves and are bunked down because those melting drops are falling from the sky and the dogs could care less and happily ran around getting wet during their after meal potty trip. It's raining finally and it's a wonderful and welcome sight. I can feel the temperatures dropping and that is a relief, been kind of tough this whole week due to the excessive heat.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats and Goatastic. So thunderstorm warning for us. Not sure if it's hit Nashville yet but it's supposed to be heading our way. Maybe it will help cool us down some.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Though I now delight in our cool weather, it seems I may never get my hay off. Another 10 days of wet in the forecast. My hay should have been cut 3 or 4 weeks ago. When it finally gets cut, probably in October the way things are going, I will have more bales than I can handle and the goats won't eat any of it.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Though I now delight in our cool weather, it seems I may never get my hay off. Another 10 days of wet in the forecast. My hay should have been cut 3 or 4 weeks ago. When it finally gets cut, probably in October the way things are going, I will have more bales than I can handle and the goats won't eat any of it.


One thing I don't miss about hay baling is the weather not working with you. Hope you don't have to eat to many shredder wheats in the fall.


----------



## DDFN

The storm finally arrived.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill take storms! Ill take rain!


----------



## luvmyherd

Another cycle of sleeveless last night and too warm to sleep followed by winter sweater today. Tonight will be fit for long-johns.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well we are Humid & Hot! The temps at 8:00 a.m. are 88°. And climbing today to 97°. With heat.index running us about 10 degrees higher🤬🤷‍♀️👹


----------



## toth boer goats

It’s crazy. 🤪


----------



## alwaystj9

89 deg. right now, 10:30 am, with 76% humidity, going up to 96 deg. Heat index right now is 108 deg.
That's actually normal Louisiana summer weather.
What's unusual is the lack of rain.
Take a hot shower, don't dry off, put all your clothes on ... that's what it feels like.
I know it's still Spring because it still feels a little cooler at night. In full summer, you really can't feel a difference between day & night.


----------



## FizzyGoats

alwaystj9 said:


> That's actually normal Louisiana summer weather.
> What's unusual is the lack of rain.
> Take a hot shower, don't dry off, put all your clothes on ... that's what it feels like.


What a perfect description of hot, humid weather. I’m in TN and so we’re not quite as bad, but close. And the lack of rain has me worried. I’ve lived in this state for 17 years and never gone more than 5 days or so without rain. I think it’s been two weeks with unseasonably hot temps and no rain and none forecasted in the immediate future. There’s been rain all around my town, but not here. It’s bizarre.


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s hot, humid and horrible here too. rain would be great but it keeps bypassing my little farm….😥


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

And here (Vancouver Island) ...

Forecasts are finally telling us we may get warm and dry weather next week. This is the first sign that I may get my hay off.


----------



## Boers4ever

Mike you’re lucky. It hasn’t rained here in weeks and ranchers are selling out because there’s no grass. Temps in the 100s and they’re saying that this is the worst drought since 2011.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are hot and steamy. We were supposed to get a Thunderstorm last night. I was excited. But.all we got was lightning😥😣 so today we are 93° with heat index 103°!


----------



## Boer Mama

@Moers kiko boars didnt you get your years supply of rain/flood earlier? 😅

@Boers4ever here in ID, we finally got a good year for ranching. The late rains helped a ton! There’s a lot of feed this year, cows are starting off nice and fat too.

Unfortunately, all this feed also equates to fuel for fires… some idiot was shooting steel plates 8 miles away and started a fire. My dad was up on the mountain fencing… thankfully some others were around and got it put out without it blowing too close. Wind was coming our direction too!
Dad got his firebreaks cut this weekend- talk about the nick of time! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## alwaystj9

whine whine whine
not much else i can do about the heat except complain


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

alwaystj9 said:


> whine whine whine
> not much else i can do about the heat except complain


Yes, there is not much you can do about the weather, but whining can be so cathartic.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @Boer Mama ..yes on the rain
Now its all dried up! Sandy loam swallows all that, then gets all cracked up. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @Boer Mama ..yes on the rain
> Now its all dried up! Sandy loam swallows all that, then gets all cracked up. Lol


You do need some of Mikes buckets (Or barrels!) to save some of that for later 😅
Hope you get more (but not too much at once!) soon 🍀🙏🍀


----------



## Tanya

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Though I now delight in our cool weather, it seems I may never get my hay off. Another 10 days of wet in the forecast. My hay should have been cut 3 or 4 weeks ago. When it finally gets cut, probably in October the way things are going, I will have more bales than I can handle and the goats won't eat any of it.


Sell excess hay. Its a once off and you know its good.


----------



## Tanya

Today is our shortest day - winter solstice. And its raining and only 2°c.


----------



## DDFN

Well when we don't have a heat index warning we get air quality alert warnings. Oh Tenn get your act together please.


----------



## luvmyherd

Beautiful day in Washington.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for shareing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Really?


----------



## alwaystj9

I think the number key is stuck on 9...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is ridiculous heat. Im ready for it to be stuck on 7s😂🤣😃


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ☝


----------



## DDFN

It's crazy hot again today. Air advisory again too. Should rain again Saturday


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## The Goat




----------



## luvmyherd

The weather is going to be on the warm side for an outdoor graduation and the picnic the next day. But, considering where we are; we have to be grateful there is no rain in the forecast.


----------



## Boers4ever

Y’all it Finally rained today!! I hope it keeps raining so they’ll lift the burn ban and be able to do the firework show on the 4th. I love fireworks and they’re talking about not doing the show because the ground is so dry.


----------



## The Goat

Boers4ever said:


> Y’all it Finally rained today!! I hope it keeps raining so they’ll lift the burn ban and be able to do the firework show on the 4th. I love fireworks and they’re talking about not doing the show because the ground is so dry.


I hope you get lots of rain I love fire works two


----------



## DDFN

I hope it rains all weekend. Starting barn and farm anti fireworks prep today. Last year took 5 hours roughly to clean up all firework debris from my pastures.


----------



## ksalvagno

I pick up the fireworks debris and dump it in the neighbors yard who set off the fireworks. I'm tolerant of many things but debris from fireworks is not one of them. Not only animals but stuff getting stuck in the mower.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> I pick up the fireworks debris and dump it in the neighbors yard who set off the fireworks. I'm tolerant of many things but debris from fireworks is not one of them. Not only animals but stuff getting stuck in the mower.


Last year I picked it all up and dad said u should leave it on their door but we have a whole trailer park across the road that set up in the road shooting into my land. This year if they try that again I am calling the law. If let would do it in their trailer park then I wouldn't have so much work and worry of them catching my place in fire. I roll down a tarp blocking the hay room opening.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im hope it rains here all day and night the 4th. Its dry & hot here. I watch the pasture and buildings until late. I hate fires. And I dont want to lose any animals from humans being stupid!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im hope it rains here all day and night the 4th. Its dry & hot here. I watch the pasture and buildings until late. I hate fires. And I dont want to lose any animals from humans being stupid!


Me too! One year I honestly sprayed water at a neighbor lol they were on my fence line shooting within 30 feet of my barn mid day.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boer Mama

I’m at least 10 miles out of town so no issues of people lighting them off by us. But if they do something stupid and set them off in the desert it can definitely cause issues.
Our county has a burn ban currently. We’ll see how many of our ‘record # of recreationalists ‘ follow the rules for camping.


----------



## DDFN

Well someone has decided to start shooting them off tonight. It's not even July yet! They couldn't wait one more day?


----------



## ksalvagno

My neighbors have been shooting fireworks for a couple weeks now. They usually go for about a week after the 4th too.


----------



## luvmyherd

^^Yep, happens like that around here too. 😖 😡
It is so bad in recent years we do not need to go to a show. They are all around us.
My son has PTSD and both he and his dog get freaked out from the loud bangs.
Our drought is so bad but I bet they are still at it this year. The cops and Fire Department are so busy with fires they won't respond to a complaint.


----------



## Boer Mama

You’d think people have better things to spend their money in (like groceries and gas!) this year rather than burn it all up on fireworks.
I told my kids we will watch the cities show from the spot we park by the road, but we are not buying any to light off. Prices are ridiculous on everything. The bread isle was about bare except for the $5 loaf breads or the ones I know I don’t like the taste of… told my daughter we might have to go gluten free pretty soon 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> You’d think people have better things to spend their money in (like groceries and gas!) this year rather than burn it all up on fireworks.
> I told my kids we will watch the cities show from the spot we park by the road, but we are not buying any to light off. Prices are ridiculous on everything. The bread isle was about bare except for the $5 loaf breads or the ones I know I don’t like the taste of… told my daughter we might have to go gluten free pretty soon 😂


My dad has soy allergies and my husband alpha gal so finding affordable food and the bread isle is the worse trying to find what they both can have and not have to pay with limbs. So sorry.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

If I didn't live on a hill I'd consider trading.










Edit: 
I finally posted something to the wrong thread. This was meant for the thread on gas prices. Oh well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Ive got a horse I can ride. But in this heat, it would take an hour to get to a store. 😣😮! I agree, go to the city and watch their fireworks. They have a fire Dept on standby. We havent had rain in over a week, the grass is turning brown, and the tree leaves are browning. I definatley hope the firecracker maniacs stay away from my area!


----------



## Boer Mama

@Mike at Capra Vista it’s cus we strayed into prices instead of just weather 😂

we are actually a little cooler this weekend and could _possibly_ get a little storm Saturday night. I hope it comes in!

I had just looked at my FB memories and I saw June 29th last year we had a huge gusher.. I’d posted a video about chores were gonna be fun in the downpour 😅
The year before on June 29th it was rainy with a high in the 40’s!… my kids were supposed to start their swimming lesson session 🤣
This years June 29th was just plain hot. No drizzle or downpour. 😑


----------



## The Goat

Some how there has been no fire works yet but that means they are all waiting for tonight


----------



## luvmyherd

We saw some as we were driving home last night.
Totally illegal ones.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Speaking of fireworks, have you guys seen the alternative? Drone light shows. Very cool!


----------



## alwaystj9

Whining because my dryer broke and I have to use the clothesline in between thunderstorms....with 100% humidity.
I see damp jeans in my 4th of July future.


----------



## The Goat

No I have not that’s rely amazing!


----------



## The Goat

We had No fireworks last night!!


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Whining because my dryer broke and I have to use the clothesline in between thunderstorms....with 100% humidity.
> I see damp jeans in my 4th of July future.


Maybe is push comes to shove try a hair dryer. Also not sure what happen with drier but it is very common for the belt to break and if that is the cause it is a very easy fix. Learned on my dad's drier and took maybe 20 minutes including changing the belt tensioner. Best wishes. 

Now @Mike I would be game for drone light shows but haven t seen any yet.


----------



## alwaystj9

DDFN said:


> Maybe is push comes to shove try a hair dryer. Also not sure what happen with drier but it is very common for the belt to break and if that is the cause it is a very easy fix. Learned on my dad's drier and took maybe 20 minutes including changing the belt tensioner. Best wishes.
> 
> Now @Mike I would be game for drone light shows but haven t seen any yet.


Yeah, it's the belt. Could be a month or more ordering one from the maker, going to take what's left and try to match it elsewhere...


----------



## Boer Mama

Omg… at least my heat is dry. I don’t think I could handle humidity.
My husband and son do BJJ and I wash their gi’s and then hang them out on mule tape that I have stretched out across my deck. I love using the lines to dry clothes in the warm months!


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Yeah, it's the belt. Could be a month or more ordering one from the maker, going to take what's left and try to match it elsewhere...


We got dad's on Amazon using the brand dryer name information and got a whole kit in 2 days.


----------



## alwaystj9

DDFN said:


> We got dad's on Amazon using the brand dryer name information and got a whole kit in 2 days.


My dryer is so old I am having issues, there's a great guy in Baton Rouge but he's out of the specific belt. Only thing open is auto parts stores hoping to find a similar belt.
I have one of the big umbrella-style clothes lines. My daughter's boyfriend before last thought it was my TV antenna. I'm glad she swapped that boyfriend out.


----------



## luvmyherd

alwaystj9 said:


> 100% humidity.
> I see damp jeans in my 4th of July future.


Reminds me of Hawaii. Clothes could hang out for days.🌴🏝

Oddly cool here for July. I won't complain as I am sure there's another heat wave just around the corner.


----------



## The Goat

It’s 97 in Texas


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> My dryer is so old I am having issues, there's a great guy in Baton Rouge but he's out of the specific belt. Only thing open is auto parts stores hoping to find a similar belt.
> I have one of the big umbrella-style clothes lines. My daughter's boyfriend before last thought it was my TV antenna. I'm glad she swapped that boyfriend out.


You should of told him it was multi purpose antenna and clothes line! Glad she changed him out too! 

Maybe a home garden store would have a lawn mower belt that may work? The width may match more but the thickness would be thicker. Most auto tensioner belts are a bit wider than dryer belts. So sorry. Fingers crossed. Got any grand kids? Convince them it would be fun to run around with clothes as capes and have them air dry them for you lol.


----------



## The Goat

Ah the first fireworks when it’s still light outI’m kinda Excited but after a couple of nights I’m not going to be


----------



## alwaystj9

From my FB feed -- I love the first comment


----------



## The Goat

Lol that’s a good one


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## DDFN

Two bad storms today so far. All that hard work. I hope I can get it to stand back up tomorrow and hope they didn't break off. Power off at parents but my house is still on. 50 mph winds.


----------



## luvmyherd

^^Oh Dear^^

Our foothill home is near the big fire but not threatened yet. Hopefully they keep it contained as we have a funeral up there Sunday.


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> ^^Oh Dear^^
> 
> Our foothill home is near the big fire but not threatened yet. Hopefully they keep it contained as we have a funeral up there Sunday.


Hoping they can keep it contained too!


----------



## DDFN

Well another storm moving through again so I can't even try to stand it up this morning yet. High heat index of 107. Well yesterday was 108 so at least it's 1 degree of heat index lower. New power lines ran to my parents house. Two trees behind their place were blown down and took out lines. It was after 10 before they got power back on.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill take your storms! I would love it. Our grass & trees are dieing. No 2nd cuts on hay, thats a scarey thought. Oh...and add about 10° for the true temp.


----------



## The Goat

Oh my sorry that happened to you I’m glad no body got hurt I hope it does not happen again


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ☝


----------



## Boer Mama

Just hot, hot, and more hot over here.
We have reached the point where the nights aren’t cooling down enough to bother opening windows.
Hope for a storm or 2 soon 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Sorry to see so many suffering in heat. 

We are having great weather - cool and wet. Great for me. Great for mosquitoes. Still impossible to get my hay cut. Should have been cut almost 2 months ago.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @Mike at Capra Vista .🤔..trade ya! You could cut your hay in 24hrs of my weather. Send it to me!🤣😂🤗 SIZZLE BABY!🤣😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Sorry, no. Even if I never get my hay cut again, I would not trade for the heat you guys are suffering through. I find 75F too warm, never mind this triple digit stuff.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But you could have a Farmers tan, red nose and dry itchy skin in 1 day! Thats an Oklahoma natural look. Cant even get that in a tanning bed! And your hay would be dry, cut and stacked in 2 days! YAY...Today we are at105° at 11:00 a.m. We are cooking with Natural.Light!😂😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Moers kiko boars said:


> But you could have a Farmers tan, red nose and dry itchy skin in 1 day! Thats an Oklahoma natural look. Cant even get that in a tanning bed! And your hay would be dry, cut and stacked in 2 days! YAY...Today we are at105° at 11:00 a.m. We are cooking with Natural.Light!😂😂


You do make it sound attractive! I may have to reconsider.

I do not buy the "stacked in 2 days!" though. At those temps, I would be lucky to haul a couple of bales per day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I did 20 round bales yesterday, hauled, unloaded. But it was only 108°. Today I moved the truck loaded with 3 round bales, moved with the tractor 3 round bales to stack in the barn tonight. I dont want to stress.the goats,( good excuse) so I will move the hay after 8 p.m. . They will be penned up, and not fighting heat, so the tractor wont stress them so bad. Lol.😁 so I can go inside and cool off.in this heat! Yay!


----------



## luvmyherd

We are enjoying mild weather for the time being but the weekend is bringing triple digits! We are having quite a bit of wind in the late afternoons which is tuff on those of us with allergies.
Driving back down from WA Lake Shasta looked like a small river. If we don't have a wet fall and winter we will be a dust bowl.
We have lost 3 trees which also means a loss of free goat food.


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s horrible! It’s HOT,
We haven’t had rain in weeks, there no grass trees are dying….I feel for you @Moers kiko boars
Our temps are brutal too, we’ve been having to bring the kids in during the afternoon even the poor ducks are complaining their pool is too hot.


----------



## luvmyherd

Going out now to check freezer space to get some water bottles frozen for the animals.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ill take your storms! I would love it. Our grass & trees are dieing. No 2nd cuts on hay, thats a scarey thought. Oh...and add about 10° for the true temp.
> View attachment 233194


I understand that. We have been needing the rain as the ground was dry and cracked here which normally doesn't happen in the town with natural springs. It rained a couple of times before all this and no one could tell we even got any because everything was soaked straight into the ground and all other traces evaporated in the heat. Well pretty sure some of the neighbors would be willing to send you the weather. A house down the road had a tree visit them and another house had the power lines in the swimming pool. At least to my knowledge no one was hurt because with the storm no one was outside in the pool when it happened. I was at my aunt's when the first round hit making some floor boards for a house and had to run to roll up the windows on two of their cars. I had taken over the car port and the heat was so high they had the windows down for taking the grand babies home that afternoon. I got soaked but was already wet from the 108 heat index so it didn't really matter. I was able to get in their house between the lightening without getting hit. 
We had another round this morning and everyone still has power. And predicted more for the next few days. It's thundering now and only a 107 heat index. Fingers crossed.

I can live with the rain and lightening but the heavy winds really is what gets everyone this time.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ugg 🥴


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My hay is cut!
My hay is cut!!!
Four days of sun in the forecast.
Bales into the barn loft at last.
My hay is cut!
My hay is cut!


----------



## The Goat

At last my hay is cut my hay is cut my hay is cut at last now come and sing along


----------



## The Goat

My hay is cut!


----------



## The Goat

That’s a good song Mike and congrats


----------



## Boer Mama

Glad you finally have that taken care and don’t need to stress it anymore 🍀☀🍀


----------



## DDFN

Glad your hay is cut! 

Well the storm took out 2 more of my apple trees from the orchard and broke the neighbors maple tree throwing half of it over my pasture fence. So the lower field is a no go zone right now. Red maples do not agree with my critters. 

Guess this fall I will be replanting apple trees for those we lost. There goes the apple butter and apple pies for winter.


----------



## The Goat

I’m so sorry


----------



## Moers kiko boars

😱😩😭😭😩😯😪


----------



## The Goat

Oh my hope we don’t have any body’s animals getting dehydration


----------



## DDFN

Thanks. Got most of the corn stood back up this weekend. 

So anyone else's LGD's not wanting to eat in all this humid heat? My female decided to go on a diet not wanting dry food in the heat. She will still drink everytime I put fresh cold water out and I had to start feeding her canned food this weekend to end her hunger heat strike. I never feed my LGD's canned food. Zignature cans is what I had left over from my old German shepherd so she may get spoiled to it. Then their usual digging holes in the pastures. Even though plenty of nice green grass they want to dig dirt holes and let it get filled with rain from the storms. It's like a pig pit in one corner of the field but I can't complain if they like it and stay cooler there. (They have plenty of tree nature shades and sheds bedded with straw to hang out in.)


----------



## alwaystj9

I'm mixing 1 pouch wet food with all the dry food for all the dogs, adding water...but they're eating after dark, late.
Everyone's always up for a milkbone, though...and crazy Jesse grazes (I think she's part goat).
No one's losing, yet.
Rendell likes the electrolyte water in the pasture.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> I'm mixing 1 pouch wet food with all the dry food for all the dogs, adding water...but they're eating after dark, late.
> Everyone's always up for a milkbone, though...and crazy Jesse grazes (I think she's part goat).
> No one's losing, yet.
> Rendell likes the electrolyte water in the pasture.


I may try to mix a little dry in with tomorrow's can just to try to keep her from bring too spoiled . I was thinking of getting her a kiddie pool but the hubby said if she wanted to get wet she would just get in the water trough. Glad you're aren't loosing yet. It's been a horrible year for the weather. 

Lol Jesse is part goat. Xena doesn't graze.


----------



## happybleats

Our weather is scorching...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

On the LGDs feed. On Sunday ,mine get a chicken 1/4 for dinner. They.love it,its cold and good! Other than that,Ifeed early, in the shade,and late! None of mine are loseing weight. But I did notice they sleep alot more in the day!


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ☝


----------



## luvmyherd

102☀🌞☀today. Not as bad as 106 but bad nonetheless.
Keep checking animals. Can't keep sprinklers going as this drought is affecting our well. First time in over 60 years.
To make matters worse; my husband left water on in the yard all night. I had told him to set a timer and he forgot.😠😡😠😡😠😡


----------



## toth boer goats

Ugg 🫤


----------



## luvmyherd

One thing about these hot summer days; they lead to beautiful evenings. We spent quite a bit of our evening chatting on the back deck.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

You guys in the South can't get a break. Not only is it stupid hot, but I just read that ERCOT (Electric Reliability Council of Texas) has asked you to conserve power because the wind is not blowing. That was for yesterday. Hope there were no actual power outages this time.
Apparently, the long term solution is to build more windmills.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> You guys in the South can't get a break. Not only is it stupid hot, but I just read that ERCOT (Electric Reliability Council of Texas) has asked you to conserve power because the wind is not blowing. That was for yesterday. Hope there were no actual power outages this time.
> Apparently, the long term solution is to build more windmills.


Not in Texas but I live not far from the local windmill tva place here in Tenn. Yet they still ask people to turn down energy use in the homes. So hope no one needs to charge their electric cars to go to work or anything. . . 

Ok I will behave again lol. This weather is frustrating right now. Insane heat and when we do get rain it's in a sudden storm. 

Stay safe and temp regulated to all (if not in your area stay cool if cold stay warm lol)


----------



## GoofyGoat

We have 100*+ heat for the next10 days 😭 It’s horrible.
Ive taken to hanging shade cloths and tarps everywhere I can to offper my babies some relief as the sun moves but I’ve had to bring a couple in to give them a cool down. My two grandmas are having the worst time holding their weight so they’re getting snacks of high calorie food …
No rain for over a month isn’t helping either. No grass, trees dying and not much browse to scavenge from roadsides…
C’mon Fall ….


----------



## The Goat

Yep mike I really think they should get on that but also use better ones so they do not freeze like in 
2020


----------



## Boer Mama

Always good to have more wind mills standing stationary w/o the wind to move them 🙄
The hwy going up north to Sunvalley was getting torn up with big heavy trucks hauling up the blades… they had to put a limit in when heavy loads could go up. So they were only allowed from 6am- 12 noon I think; daylight hours, but before the pavement heated up and got gouged by the heavy tires.
They had just redone the whole hwy too… 1 or 2 little cracks in the road and the sunvalley crowd throws a fit and has to get the hwy replaced. While other hwys in the lower part of the state can have huge potholes and they’ll just fill them, but won’t re do the whole dang road. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama

For the LGD concerns about pups not eating in the heat, have you guys tried cracking an egg and stirring into their food?
I do chores in the evening when sun lower and it’s starting to cool a little bit. I also do feed less in the summertime since they aren’t having to use as much energy to help stay warm…. But we don’t have growing pups either.
Hope everyone’s fur babies stay healthy in the heat 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## The Goat

I haven’t all have to try thanks


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> The hwy going up north to Sunvalley was getting torn up with big heavy trucks hauling up the blades…


That is another one of those unintended consequences. I had not heard that one before. I wonder if the "environmental cost" of road repair is added to the overall calculation to save the planet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well what I love..here in Okla..a huge windmill farm, kills thousands of birds. All the electricity generated goes to Kansas & Arkansas? Why? Our wheat fields are clogged with those ungodly killing machines, or being bought up for low income houseing! Hey so I guess if Okla doesnt have electricity,,,we can purchase it from another state? Oh, and if you get hungry, just ask a walmart farmer to grow your food..k?


----------



## Boer Mama

We’ve got them around here too. I guess you can make good $ from allowing them to be put up on your land. Dad wouldn’t do it on principle since he’s pretty against the whole thing anyway.
And we generally do have wind out here… but the energy has to be stored to be used?

and those blades and pieces that have to be made and hauled are heavy! Huge diesel trucks carrying heavy loads everywhere they’re going… and then what about end of life? A lot of scrap for sure.


----------



## GoofyGoat

🤯😭🥺








enuff said!


----------



## DDFN

We had the road issue when they were transporting all the blades up on the mountain. They had to redo the roads and there are still places that the roads are not as good as before. They place them at varies angles to catch different winds but still most the time you can only see a few turning. 

One of my cousin was stationed in Texas when the wind mill power froze up and had a new baby too. Even with being in base family housing they struggled in the situation. 

I can't do raw eggs with the LGD's as it gives them the runs. I started adding some pumpkin to it. Lost another apple tree in last night's storms. Running out of trees to lose. 

Had a friend down the road text during the storm to ask why the lightening was purple. She had never seen it before and was worried. Had to reassure it only meant high humidity. 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> I guess you can make good $ from allowing them to be put up on your land.


And then after 15 to 20 years ....


----------



## The Goat

Oh wow so sorry all that happened stay safe!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN ..I would take those clouds / storms from you in a heart beat. Im so sorry about all your trees. 
Im more like @GoofyGoat , no rain in weeks. Our trees are dieing from lack of water, grass is dead. I wouldnt trade, but I would take your rain. Stay safe.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN ..I would take those clouds / storms from you in a heart beat. Im so sorry about all your trees.
> Im more like @GoofyGoat , no rain in weeks. Our trees are dieing from lack of water, grass is dead. I wouldnt trade, but I would take your rain. Stay safe.


Wish we could share some. Finally getting the rain we need but still behind water levels. We are going to have a couple dry days and then maybe more thunderstorms this weekend again.


----------



## Boer Mama

@Mike at Capra Vista expensive eye sores at best.

I think our low was 75 last night (really, this morning at 5:30-6)… didn’t bother opening windows. We had a 2” rain for a bit this morning!
And by 2” I mean 1 drop every 2” and then it stopped.
Dad has the CAT back down from fencing up on the mnt. I helped him a bit this morning while he was doing to re greasing for maintenance. Good to have it ready to go for fire season…


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe. 🤗


----------



## luvmyherd

GoofyGoat said:


> 🤯😭🥺
> View attachment 233620
> 
> enuff said!


Whew!!!!!! I am sweating just looking at that. 




DDFN said:


> Running out of trees to lose.


I am so sorry. Our fruit trees seem to be surviving the heat and drought but we keep losing our shade trees. Those are also a food source for the goats so double whammy.


----------



## Boer Mama

And if you lose too many trees, it can affect your water table… make your well have more issues 😓


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Whew!!!!!! I am sweating just looking at that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry. Our fruit trees seem to be surviving the heat and drought but we keep losing our shade trees. Those are also a food source for the goats so double whammy.


Well the goats got some extra apple leaves from the hard to reach places. They are happy at the moment but wont be when we lose more.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> And if you lose too many trees, it can affect your water table… make your well have more issues 😓


We have 2 wells and natural springs. F8ngers crossed here. Will replant but it will be a while before they bare fruit themselves


----------



## The Goat

Oh I’m so sorry I hope lose them


----------



## luvmyherd

We got a break today with high of 88. Checked the forecast to see if it will hold but no such luck.
Family+ coming Friday and it will be 99 followed by 104 Saturday and on through next week.


----------



## The Goat

Hope y’all have fun in the heat


----------



## luvmyherd

I just wish we still had a pool.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> We have 2 wells and natural springs. F8ngers crossed here. Will replant but it will be a while before they bare fruit themselves


I’m glad you are doing good with your water 😊
I think @luvmyherd had mentioned some water issues, and where she was losing some big shade trees (or worried about them dying) I was pointing out that could be an issue as well…
Fruit trees don’t usually have the root slab of large shade trees so I don’t think they’d make that big of a difference. I hope yours make it tho so you don’t have to wait for fruit again!

I lost both my cherry trees this last winter 😞
My area is so alkaline that it’s hard to grow trees! They can’t uptake iron if it’s bound in the soil… I keep trying tho 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Our corn comes pre popped 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep. ☝


----------



## The Goat




----------



## happybleats

We got much needed rain and cooler weather today. Was 100 degrees by 10 am and 74 at 2 lol. Can't get much more bipolar then that!! High winds..heavy rain..now its all calm...and will be 104 tomorrow 🙄


----------



## The Goat

That’s great still waiting for my turn lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please, please, please, send it to Oklahoma! 😊


----------



## Boer Mama

74? Almost gotta grab a sweater! Nice 🤩


----------



## The Goat

It’s 97 the high is 99 and the low is 72


----------



## Jessica84

My weather app lies. It says 97 as a high, it was 103. Today was supposed to be 103, it was 107, Saturday it says 107 I wonder what will be next, 120! Today we at least had a breeze. Not good for the fire burning in Yosemite but at least it make it fairly bearable being outside. 
One good thing though, I’m old school and Hang my laundry on a line outside, I am able to get some serious laundry done because it’s drying so fast lol


----------



## The Goat

Sorry that they are lying  hope it goes down


----------



## Boer Mama

Took the kids to the local swimming pool last night with some friends. 104 at 7pm… but it was nice in the water without the sun blazing on us. I like the 7-9 swim session … had to do chores in the dark -ish when we got back tho.
Pretty sunset on drive home .,. With the eye sores in the way tho. Lol


----------



## The Goat

It’s Beautiful


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My hay is cut!
> My hay is cut!!!
> Four days of sun in the forecast.
> Bales into the barn loft at last.
> My hay is cut!
> My hay is cut!


Got my hay baled yesterday afternoon by about 4PM. It was almost 9PM by the time we had all 107 bales in the barn loft. The forecast is calling for rain this morning, so we wanted to get it all done. Pulling the first few bales up to the loft isn't so bad, but by the time you get to 100 they feel like 1000lbs each. I hurt everywhere this morning. I'm sure my poor little garden tractor, that did the hauling from the feild, isn't feeling so good either (though I have not talked to it yet).


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s a workout 😅
Bet it feels good to have it done and over with! 🍀👌🎉


----------



## The Goat

Lol that sounds like some hard work


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay..you got your hay bucked & stacked...and you survived!😂🤣good job! Now....about the rain. You need to share it with all your goatee family! There are several of us who really need the rain...ok? 🥰


----------



## The Goat

Hey my goat friends if you know any one that knows nothing about goats show them this


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Moers kiko boars said:


> Now....about the rain. You need to share it with all your goatee family! There are several of us who really need the rain...ok?


Did you get it? I wished really, really hard that some of our rain would get to you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope @Mike at Capra Vista


----------



## The Goat

It seems like allot of people are getting rain still waiting for my turn lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Moers kiko boars said:


> Nope


Sorry to hear that. It just illustrates that my wish power is no power at all.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

A few more triple digit days with lows in the upper 60’s/low 70’s and but then it looks like we get one day next week with a high of 92! It’s gonna be great! 😂 
Unfortunately it immediately goes back to the 100’s.
If you know anything about ID- we never stop working on roads. We have winter and then we have construction. Lol










people also like to bbq, so the heat could maybe help with that 🤔🤷🏼‍♀️🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## Boer Mama

That’s so hot… I shouldn’t complain about our 101-104 heat 🔥 🔥🔥


----------



## The Goat

99 in Texas


----------



## alwaystj9

It's like working in a sauna outside.
I feel weather guilt complaining about the daily thunderstorms but I managed to get the mid-calf level grass cut in the yard.
I was going to bush hog (can't see the goats, the pasture is so high) but there's wasps in the dash of the tractor, again.
After 1.5 cans of wasp spray, heck, the battery's dead. So it's charging.
Maybe I can do the pasture tomorrow.


----------



## DDFN

Well its a bit after 10 pm and it's just now down to 86 degrees for the night. . . Hoping it isn't too hot tomorrow and planning an early morning start on cleaning rest of post holes out. Stay cool goat people! Lol 😁😎🐐


----------



## luvmyherd

HOT describes it pretty well!
Woke up at 3AM and had to turn my AC on. Looking at 105 at least today. No cool of morning for chores even. Had to turn on fan to get through milking. Sheesh!!!


----------



## The Goat

Little boogie was responding to me at 3am tooo


----------



## Boer Mama

I usually wake up at 3:30-4ish and open all my windows and turn on the box fan to push air thru. Last night it didn’t cool below 73 so I didn’t bother opening things up.
It’s a little muggy out- maybe we will get some rain! 🙏🙏🙏

last night my dad left at about 7 to haul CAT to fight a fire. A hot pickup went off the main road onto a 2 track and the tall grass in middle of track caught fire from his Cadillac converter … they got it out tho and dad was back by 10:30.

it was so still and hot when he left the dust he raised stayed in the air forever along the whole driveway 😆


----------



## luvmyherd

Sitting on the porch at nearly 9PM and it is still 90!!
Do not want to open my electric bill😳


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s 7am and already 86*
this weeks going to be ridiculously hot😭😢🥺


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh gosh GoofyGoat! At least we have not crossed that 110 mark yet.
I have worried about the goats and turkeys most but they seem to be handling it pretty well. The chickens and turkeys get to play in their sprinkler in the late afternoon and that seems to cool them off for the rest of the day.


----------



## The Goat

I’m so sorry goofygoat


----------



## The Goat




----------



## GoofyGoat

All of us in Oklahoma and Texas are melting. @Moers kiko boars is roasting ….praying for everyone with animals in this heat🙏🏻🥺


----------



## The Goat

Prayers for my fellow Texans and my fellows who have to Endure this heat


----------



## happybleats

107 at this moment.


----------



## The Goat

Same here


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I admit that if I suffered through days and days of +100F I would load up the wagon, hitch the horses and head elsewhere.

Sorry you guys have to put up with that. Hope it breaks soon.


----------



## The Goat

But I think you would die from the heat before you could leave


----------



## The Goat

We all hope so to mike thank you


----------



## alwaystj9

Even the cold tap water is hot.


----------



## The Goat

yes


----------



## happybleats

I dont mind dry heat. But if it's humid..I am a huge baby. I do not like my pant legs sticking to me. Plus I don't sweat!! So hot weather is a bit more dangerous for me to be out in very long. The thing is about Texas, is nothing last that long...not the heat..not the cold. So we learn to deal. But I admit. I'm ready to take a vacation to see my daughter in Alaska lol


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> I dont mind dry heat. But if it's humid..I am a huge baby. I do not like my pant legs sticking to me. Plus I don't sweat!! So hot weather is a bit more dangerous for me to be out in very long. The thing is about Texas, is nothing last that long...not the heat..not the cold. So we learn to deal. But I admit. I'm ready to take a vacation to see my daughter in Alaska lol


We always gave beer to the horses that couldn't sweat. . . .in case you can't get away to Alaska just yet


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I admit that if I suffered through days and days of +100F I would load up the wagon, hitch the horses and head elsewhere.
> 
> Sorry you guys have to put up with that. Hope it breaks soon.


If you don't have horses maybe follow in the goat mans idea. Team of goats pulling your cart to cooler weather. I don't think the chickens could handle it.


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im Melting!


----------



## DDFN

Please don't melt. We got rain last night but it's so hot and humid I have only managed to get a load of gravel unloaded and a load of sand picked up (with a bag of cement). On of my post holes filled with clay water now. It will probably be evaporated by the time I finish getting the sand unloaded. Been taking many breaks to cool off today.


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Please keep cool


----------



## The Goat

Thank you Mike what do I do if I don’t like ice cream


----------



## The Goat

I hope I don’t have to leave because I have also Never read harry-potter and don’t like most cakes and I don’t like any cupcake


----------



## The Goat

Lol


----------



## alwaystj9

Just roll in the ice cream to cool off.


----------



## Boer Mama

That would be a sticky situation. Lol


----------



## DDFN

Hay I did have some non dairy pineapple ice cream at the end of school event at work that was amazing! I try the non dairy stuff to see if anything I should try for my hubby but wow it was good. Told him about it and he layer even loved it.


----------



## Boer Mama

I really like the lime sherbet… but it’s super high sugar… err corn syrup. Lol
I’ve got an ice cream maker. Haven’t used it this year cus I’m still trying to get swim suit ready and it’s late July 😒
But last year I made some rhubarb cherry ice cream and it was really yummy! Home made ice cream is delicious… and I’m sure it would be even better with goat milk!
I usually just by Farrs best old fashioned ice cream and go with corn syrup 😜


----------



## The Goat

DDFN said:


> Hay I did have some non dairy pineapple ice cream at the end of school event at work that was amazing! I try the non dairy stuff to see if anything I should try for my hubby but wow it was good. Told him about it and he layer even loved it.


I had a little of that yesterday it is amazing


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I really like the lime sherbet… but it’s super high sugar… err corn syrup. Lol
> I’ve got an ice cream maker. Haven’t used it this year cus I’m still trying to get swim suit ready and it’s late July 😒
> But last year I made some rhubarb cherry ice cream and it was really yummy! Home made ice cream is delicious… and I’m sure it would be even better with goat milk!
> I usually just by Farrs best old fashioned ice cream and go with corn syrup 😜


I used to make goat milk ice cream when the girls would be in milk and before the hubby ended up with alpha gal.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well as hot as it was today....rolling in Ice cream would have felt pretty good. But yucky sticky when it got dry😩😖😜 my LGDS would have cleaned me up. Lol 😂🤣🤯🤦‍♀️


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well as hot as it was today....rolling in Ice cream would have felt pretty good. But yucky sticky when it got dry😩😖😜 my LGDS would have cleaned me up. Lol 😂🤣🤯🤦‍♀️


Baileys a licker too 😅


----------



## Boer Mama

Today in a nutshell… boy am I glad we were done riding by noon! Makes it worth waking up at 4am 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m dying Boer Mama  It was hot today here but I didn’t bother looking at the forecast. It’s obviously been hot but today was pretty bad. Considering out high yesterday was 80 and we didn’t even get up to that. Not even gonna say what the actual temp was because all you Texans and Oklahomans (and others!) are melting or roasting. It also rained on and off all day yesterday. My favorite kind of day. The goats didn’t really like it though.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m dying Boer Mama  It was hot today here but I didn’t bother looking at the forecast. It’s obviously been hot but today was pretty bad. Considering out high yesterday was 80 and we didn’t even get up to that. Not even gonna say what the actual temp was because all you Texans and Oklahomans (and others!) are melting or roasting. It also rained on and off all day yesterday. My favorite kind of day. The goats didn’t really like it though.


It felt like 110 yesterday with the humidity. I can normally handle the heat but this rain a bit and smother you with humidity is not being very pleasant. 

I am judging a dressage show Saturday and asked if we could set up the judges table and chair under a pop up tent because I know if I am out in the heat and sun all day I will be that picture of the breeze above that @Boer Mama shared. We are starting at 7.30 am to help with so far a scheduled high of 98 plus heat index. After dressage tests the students are having fun relay races and I just hope they don't melt.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh I hate humidity! I can handle the dry heat but humid heat turns me into a complete couch grouch. Lol. I will only go out long enough to do chores then run inside. Yesterday it hit 109* with the heat index of 112* it was hot but not horrid …hopefully todays the last of the super hot stuff then it’ll go back to 103*ish….they’re calling it a “cold front” 🤯😵‍💫🙄


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh I hate humidity! I can handle the dry heat but humid heat turns me into a complete couch grouch. Lol. I will only go out long enough to do chores then run inside. Yesterday it hit 109* with the heat index of 112* it was hot but not horrid …hopefully todays the last of the super hot stuff then it’ll go back to 103*ish….they’re calling it a “cold front” 🤯😵‍💫🙄


Lol a cold front at 103? Is that in the hand basket cold front? It makes me remember our cold fronts with wind chills of -'s double digits back when I was kidding goats in a horse trailer next to the garage with heat lamps. I wonder if we will even have cold winters this year?


----------



## GoofyGoat

DDFN said:


> Lol a cold front at 103? Is that in the hand basket cold front? It makes me remember our cold fronts with wind chills of -'s double digits back when I was kidding goats in a horse trailer next to the garage with heat lamps. I wonder if we will even have cold winters this year?


All we can do is hope for a stellar fall. 
Every time I go to the craft stores I see they’re putting out the fall stuff and just seeing all that stuff make me longing for the cool and smells that go along with it. 
Im hoping/praying it’ll come early….


----------



## Boer Mama

We had a ‘cold front’ too 😅
I think it was Monday. High of 98 instead of I. The 100’s. But it was nice that the night temps cooled off well enough for cross breeze and dropped my house temp an extra 10° w/o having to pay ac for it.
Don’t worry- I’m sure we’ll get a cold winter and we can all complain about that! 🤣
With the late cold weather this spring, we will probably get an early hard frost in September and there goes the garden. Then the Indian summer in October after everything’s killed off. Lol 
I do hope we get a nice wet fall so moisture in the ground before it just freezes up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well..today its cloudy...
No rain...just cloudy. We were at 90° at 8 a.m . Its not toooooo bad. But the himidity is climbing. I honestly just.need it to rain.


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well..today its cloudy...
> No rain...just cloudy. We were at 90° at 8 a.m . Its not toooooo bad. But the himidity is climbing. I honestly just.need it to rain.
> View attachment 234419


Hopefully it’s building and will give you a good drenching… good bucketfuls. Not barrelfuls tho 😅


----------



## luvmyherd

103*ish….they’re calling it a “cold front”

Yeah, our forecast for Friday is 97* and they are calling it a cooldown! Well it sort of is after a week of triple digits.


----------



## DDFN

Just came in to cool down and forecast says 99 by 4 and very muggy. Nah ya say so? Lol how in the world.


----------



## GoofyGoat

right now we’re at 106* with feels like of 111*….😢😵‍💫
And it’s still early yet…it’s going to keep going up


----------



## The Goat

It’s 106 here to


----------



## DDFN

It's so humid we had to stop barn post work. It may storm all day tomorrow so may be stuck with house chores tomorrow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN Hey...Texas & Okla will take all your storms! Just send em our way. We can trade...humidity for dry heat. Perfect to build in, it will set that concrete in a day!,😉😂🤣


----------



## The Goat

Yes we will!!!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN Hey...Texas & Okla will take all your storms! Just send em our way. We can trade...humidity for dry heat. Perfect to build in, it will set that concrete in a day!,😉😂🤣


I could use that dry heat for setting concrete thank you lol. Wish I could share two post holes are holding water thanks to tn clay!


----------



## luvmyherd

We could sure use some of those thunder storms we encounter while traveling through the MidWest in summer.
I am inventing newer and more creative ways to conserve water.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> I could use that dry heat for setting concrete thank you lol. Wish I could share two post holes are holding water thanks to tn clay!


On the north side of my house I wanted to plant blueberry bushes. Figured it would provide afternoon shade in the blazing hot summer.
It’s pretty much straight up cliche there. I’d dig, fill with water and wait 24 hours and then finally be able to dig more after the water drained…even after digging it out and putting in composted manure and gypsum my blueberries didn’t make 😢


----------



## Boer Mama

We are melting and burning up but I will admit I’m not ready for the brutally cold winds… 








(For those of you not in the south 😅)


----------



## The Goat

Lol


----------



## DDFN

So outside it's so thick you need knife to get to the barn. Was pouring the sweat and couldn't keep my glasses on. Burning sweat in eyes and sweating so much it ran down my nose and made me look like I had a runny nose. My hubby was only one out there and he couldn't see me either because his glasses kept falling off too lol


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> So outside it's so thick you need knife to get to the barn. Was pouring the sweat and couldn't keep my glasses on. Burning sweat in eyes and sweating so much it ran down my nose and made me look like I had a runny nose. My hubby was only one out there and he couldn't see me either because his glasses kept falling off too lol


A sweat blizzard… you’ll need to stake a tow line from the house to the barn so you can find your way back 😂


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> A sweat blizzard… you’ll need to stake a tow line from the house to the barn so you can find your way back 😂


That's an idea. Bird box sweat addition.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m ready to scream…North of Dallas-Ft Worth got rain AGAIN… once again …it didn’t go just a county south so my little farm could get some 😭 …That’s the third time now.
We are at 51 days without measurable rain….so frustrated…end of rant!


----------



## DDFN

Wish I could share we now have flood warnings. Early this morning the feral barn cat we had let stay in for the bad storms. . . Well he managed to open the bedroom door (we leave kitchen light on for him as he seems to get jumpy if not) and i wake up to seeing him sitting at the door with light surrounding him. Lol it was like a bad horror movie lol. Now I am tired and debating going back to bed since it's storming so much.


----------



## GoofyGoat

DDFN said:


> Wish I could share we now have flood warnings. Early this morning the feral barn cat we had let stay in for the bad storms. . . Well he managed to open the bedroom door (we leave kitchen light on for him as he seems to get jumpy if not) and i wake up to seeing him sitting at the door with light surrounding him. Lol it was like a bad horror movie lol. Now I am tired and debating going back to bed since it's storming so much.
> 
> View attachment 234490


Wow, sorry you’re dealing with too much water, that’s no fun when you want to get stuff done.


----------



## Boer Mama

Wouldn’t it be nice to be able to capture some of the excess water from areas that are already holding all the can and share it with dry areas? Someone should work on that. 
Im right with @GoofyGoat, no thunderstorms to provide any water all summer. Last year we’d had a good rain July 20th, so it’s looking like we’re gonna skip yet another rain marker.
(Idk why I look at FB memories and see about big rainstorms and think maybe it’ll be same this year. This is the 3rd one I’d posted about getting stuff done and kids playing outside or whatever before the rains started, that isn’t happening this year.)
I guess we got all our moisture allotment in late snows in April 🙄


----------



## The Goat

So you guys want me to drive the water to y’all?


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow, sorry you’re dealing with too much water, that’s no fun when you want to get stuff done.


We went from a drought and dealing with ergot fungus on the pasture grass to now back to flooding which is more normal for our area with all the natural springs. We didn't get the concrete mixture down to the barn site yet and bet we won't be able to now with the wet clay.


----------



## The Goat

DDFN said:


> Wish I could share we now have flood warnings. Early this morning the feral barn cat we had let stay in for the bad storms. . . Well he managed to open the bedroom door (we leave kitchen light on for him as he seems to get jumpy if not) and i wake up to seeing him sitting at the door with light surrounding him. Lol it was like a bad horror movie lol. Now I am tired and debating going back to bed since it's storming so much.
> 
> View attachment 234490


Sorry about all that rain


----------



## The Goat

So sorry


----------



## DDFN

Thanks we may need a snorkel lol


----------



## The Goat




----------



## DDFN

Yup this is what mine looked like this morning (not my pics it was too wet to take pictures lol)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great pics!


----------



## The Goat

lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @GoofyGoat ...I hear ya...Tulsa got rain yesterday morning, other areas around me, last night. Here 0! We got the clouds,,, no rain! Sooooo guess we arent getting any today either. I just keep running the sprinklers everynight to have a small amount of.green for the goats,horse to eat. So you arent alone in this desert!🤷‍♀️


----------



## The Goat

I got rain!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDFN

My cousin lives a bit farther out and they said roads have washed out, land slides on the mountain and water up to the truck headlights


----------



## The Goat




----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN Hey...Texas & Okla will take all your storms! Just send em our way. We can trade...humidity for dry heat. Perfect to build in, it will set that concrete in a day!,😉😂🤣


No way do I want the humidity…all yours 😉😛


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN better watch out for the goatfish while you are out swimming around… I wonder if your goats will mutate adaptations to the environment? 😂🤔😅


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

The best part is the flippers on the feet, but why only two? Is that a dog or a sheep on the horses back?


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> The best part is the flippers on the feet, but why only two? Is that a dog or a sheep on the horses back?


I think it’s a pug?


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> No way do I want the humidity…all yours 😉😛


Well I offered lol


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> The best part is the flippers on the feet, but why only two? Is that a dog or a sheep on the horses back?


I guess it only needs the front feet flippers. This inflation can't afford 4 the horses must share. Lol. It looks like a dog.


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Went out to do a few quick things and now I’m dead 🔥
1000° outside … I accidentally added another 0 but decided I’d leave it 🤣
A little ‘cold front coming in so we’ll be in mid 90’s for a cpl days and the nights cool down the upper 50’s! Kind of happy about that 😁

but today:


----------



## The Goat

Lol


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## The Goat

That’s kinda sad but really funny


----------



## Boer Mama

Good news for you TX peeps - the silver lining so to say 😅


----------



## The Goat

Thank you for this never thot about that


----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> Thank you for this never thot about that


Yep… hot cars are bad for babies, pets, and killers.
Don’t leave your killer unattended in the car! 😆


----------



## The Goat

I won’t


----------



## The Goat

I won’t leave the elf killing [mention]Tanya [/mention] in the car


----------



## The Goat

I don’t know much killers


----------



## The Goat

That was a joke that refers to one of [mention]Tanays [/mention] and [mention]Mike at Capra Vista [/mention] post


----------



## DDFN

I can just imagine the new bumper stickers now! Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Anyone live near Cromwell, TX? Apparently you had some lightning. Do you remember Spirograph?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CatastrophicFailure/comments/w5mu5i


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Anyone live near Cromwell, TX? Apparently you had some lightning. Do you remember Spirograph?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CatastrophicFailure/comments/w5mu5i


Flash backs to the 4th of July with 3 children (not mine I raised a family members for a year long story) with sparklers. They would swing their arms in a circle and that started out in the same fashion until it got out of control.


----------



## Tanya

Winter storm on its way


----------



## Boer Mama

This ☝ looks like someone’s getting some rain 🍀😁🍀


----------



## Tanya

I thouggt so too. But it went right past


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man. 😢


----------



## DDFN

Well judged a horse show in the morning heat and now 105!


----------



## ksalvagno

We had a quick storm come through earlier that cooled us down for about 5 minutes. Now it is muggier than ever out there and supposed to be in the low 90's for a high today. But I'm thankful we really don't see 100+ temps.


----------



## The Goat

DDFN said:


> Well judged a horse show in the morning heat and now 105!


How was it I’m assuming it was hot


----------



## DDFN

Just went through 3 shirts so far. About to pour a few more pads for the night


----------



## The Goat

DDFN said:


> Just went through 3 shirts so far. About to pour a few more pads for the night


----------



## DDFN

90% humidity today! Bring on the 10 shirts to go through. Already on shirt #2! It's not even 9 am yet!?!?!?!


----------



## luvmyherd

We got a bit of a break today. Only 92*.
At least the water cooler can handle it. 
We usually stay in rest stops or other free places when on the road. When I saw the forecast going through Nevada Thursday is like still in the 90's at 9PM; I made a reservation for a KOA so we can plug in and have AC all night.🥵


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im So EXCITED! LOOK AT THURSDAY! 😁🤯😬


----------



## daisymay

wow, i just finally took off my sweatshirt at work. crazy. i like this weather much better.....


----------



## DDFN

Well we had a good start then humidity head in and then the storms. Got 4 posts stood and braced and the storm hit. So now it has water in the holes we will have to shop vac out and dry before pouring concrete. And the clay is like ice skating with skates building up as stacked boots during the skate lol


----------



## DDFN

Update flash flood warnings for our area. Can't win for losing. Either all hot and humid or storming with either wind or flood damage. Guessing it will be too wet to do any more work on the barn site this week the way it's coming down now. Really wished I had gotten the posts concreted in first. Worry I may have to pull the poles back out to re clean out post holes after all this. Praying it's just water in the holes and not washing clay back into them.


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN just save yourself some laundry and wet yourself down with a hose - maybe it’ll make you cool off! It works here in the dry heat, but maybe not in the mugginess? 🤔
Sorry the rain is such bad timing for you 😓


----------



## The Goat

Oh I’m so sorry that it keeps raining at the wrong timing


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN just save yourself some laundry and wet yourself down with a hose - maybe it’ll make you cool off! It works here in the dry heat, but maybe not in the mugginess? 🤔
> Sorry the rain is such bad timing for you 😓


I use my frog togg wet down to help but dad even broke down to putting s box fan outside lol. We had to stop about every 30 minutes to cool off.


----------



## alwaystj9

Repeat after me, "January is gonna suck worse".
Focus on the weather to come...


----------



## Boer Mama

Hopefully we all have a cpl nice months in the fall! Like a perfect 74 and no wind 🤣


----------



## The Goat

Yes


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Repeat after me, "January is gonna suck worse".
> Focus on the weather to come...


Don't know if I should cry or laugh. We don't normally get snow days being a residential school they expect us rain, sleet, snow and shine! In my older age I am starting to value my life more so hoping not too bad in January.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Don't know if I should cry or laugh. We don't normally get snow days being a residential school they expect us rain, sleet, snow and shine! In my older age I am starting to value my life more so hoping not too bad in January.


Do you get much snow in TN?


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Do you get much snow in TN?


Where I live now not very much but the old farm on the mountain was average 6 to 8" a few times a year. Here it's more light snow but freezing water from the natural springs making our back roads icy. Most forget people living on this road still have to work. Most people living here are retired or just don't work, so they don't scrape the roads like the main ones.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I know it does not compare to the stupid hot weather some of you are having, but I'm going to whine anyway.
High of 35C (95F) expected today which would be record breaking. In the 30s all week. Our low this morning was 22C (72F), so I did not get much sleep. I will be grumpy all week. Okay, grumpier.


----------



## ksalvagno

90's is miserable for us in Ohio too. We get the humidity as well as the heat.


----------



## Boer Mama

So, I just saw the n my FB memories that July 27 last year we had some monsoon moisture warnings… and yet again nothing but hot temps and dry furnace winds this year.
Dang it! I want a torrential downpour to soak everything even if it during chores 😅
I guess we did get the late spring rains and even blizzards that we didn’t get last year, so maybe that’s why all the thunderstorms we got last year we aren’t getting this year? 🤔🙄😒


----------



## DDFN

I would be happy to send tomorrow's predicted storms to you. We keep having flooding. I am down to 4 post holes left to straighten and get posts set and concreted in but it may be on hold a week if the storms come back in again.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We actually recieved some sprinkling this morning ! Thats a great way to start the day! We actually could use rain for about a week! Im thankful for every drop! Our trees are dieing, and the grass is tan and brown.


----------



## Boer Mama

To be clear I’m glad you got a sprinkling… the sad face was for the trees dying 😓
Hope we can both get a monsoon rain!


----------



## DDFN

Ok the biggest town near us has flooded it doesn't normally flood. A friend shares this picture online with me. Walking home from my parents that live up the hill from me their driveway is washed out. Only the jeep or trucks will be able to go up until I can take the tractor to it. But storming still and supposed to storm until Tuesday I think last I looked at forecast. 
I go back to work Monday for teachers inservice and not looking forward to it with all the rain. I will have to drive through this flooded area. Plus the areas that normally flood here too.


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN that comic pic is funny! 🤣
I homeschool my kids so I totally relate in not wanting to start up yet 😅😆😓
Hope that rain water all flies away somewhere it’s needed! So you can finally dry out some… 
In 2006 it rained every day in May and our drive washed out completely. My dad had to have one pickup parked up top of the driveway and the tractor in the washed out gully. They (my older brother and my dad) would have to go from one pickup to the other… he since fixed it up really well so I don’t think that would ever be an issue again. 
especially with what rain (or lack there of) we’ve been getting 😒
Good luck Monday! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill take your rain! Im sure @GoofyGoat , @Jubillee , @Feira426 , and many others in Okla & Texas would be happy to have it. Please send it to us!😁


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ill take your rain! Im sure @GoofyGoat , @Jubillee , @Feira426 , and many others in Okla & Texas would be happy to have it. Please send it to us!😁


You guys need to set up a long slip and slide or something for the water flow your way 😅
I don’t think I can get to head north and west over the Rockies 😆


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> You guys need to set up a long slip and slide or something for the water flow your way
> I don’t think I can get to head north and west over the Rockies


I don’t think this is Long enough but the biggest one is 


2,006 feet


----------



## The Goat

[mention]DDFN [/mention] Praying for you and your friends and family


----------



## Boer Mama

Just an update from ID 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat




----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> View attachment 235129


You’re in 2nd winter? 😂
Or wishful thinking to get out of the heat? Lol


----------



## The Goat

Well it’s all the same 🫠and yes wish full thinking helps


----------



## DDFN

Thanjs for the prayers.

Hurry up with the slip and slide transport. It's still non stop heavy storms with pounding rain. I know the mini fillies stall will be flooded by morning with this storm. Ugh.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou God... We are getting Rain....and lightning!
The second picture is without lightning!


A


----------



## The Goat

Congrats


----------



## The Goat

I know this is a let down to us all but I don’t know how to make a slip in slide


----------



## HoosierShadow

We were in a drought, we went something like 24 days without much rain at all, then a little here and there. We've had rain every day this week, and now everything seems to have balanced back out - grass is green again and trees look happy and healthy again. I know that is not the case for many areas still. Then there is the south/southeastern part of our state that got hit with brutal flooding. Seeing all the posts today of the destruction just breaks my heart, so very sad  That area looks like it is going to get hit again unless this current line of rain/storms dies out, so anyone in that area, stay safe, and they all need our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Boer Mama

Wind really picked up while I was doing chores and a big tree branch fell for the goats. No rain tho- town about 20 miles east is getting some rain.
Lightening started a fire up on castle rock rd- the lane we overnighted the cows in last night. We were just talking about how much grass was there and we could leave them for a week. Good thing we didn’t!
Dads been wanting the brush burned in that lane for 20 years. They should have done a control burn in the fall… now that it’s burning in summer with so much brush it’s gonna burn hot enough to kill off the grass 😓
Forestry manages that lane in between private ground on either side… government management almost never fails to fail in some way.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN that comic pic is funny! 🤣
> I homeschool my kids so I totally relate in not wanting to start up yet 😅😆😓
> Hope that rain water all flies away somewhere it’s needed! So you can finally dry out some…
> In 2006 it rained every day in May and our drive washed out completely. My dad had to have one pickup parked up top of the driveway and the tractor in the washed out gully. They (my older brother and my dad) would have to go from one pickup to the other… he since fixed it up really well so I don’t think that would ever be an issue again.
> especially with what rain (or lack there of) we’ve been getting 😒
> Good luck Monday! 🍀🍀🍀


That sounds like when we actually used to get heavy snows. We had to park at the bottom and walk up. Once it was freezing rain and got dropped off from school friend when school closed. We had to climb up the banks holding onto the trees as the driveway was solid ice.


----------



## DDFN

The Goat said:


> I know this is a let down to us all but I don’t know how to make a slip in slide


Get some of that rolled plastic from the depot and lay it out each additional layer have under the previous for continuous flow.


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> We were in a drought, we went something like 24 days without much rain at all, then a little here and there. We've had rain every day this week, and now everything seems to have balanced back out - grass is green again and trees look happy and healthy again. I know that is not the case for many areas still. Then there is the south/southeastern part of our state that got hit with brutal flooding. Seeing all the posts today of the destruction just breaks my heart, so very sad  That area looks like it is going to get hit again unless this current line of rain/storms dies out, so anyone in that area, stay safe, and they all need our thoughts and prayers!
> View attachment 235142


That was like us before. We were in a drought and even had ergot growing on the grass from the drought. Now we can't seem to get out from under the non stop water. Hoping everyone up there stays safe. And glad you got enough rain to balance out.


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN your rain dance worked a little too well! 
that first big downpour is always such a relief after a hot dry drought… I’ve never had it continue enough to be a real problem tho.

And yes, we have a hillside to get up right after that culverted ravine. 4wd is needed a few days during winter. No trees to grab ahold of, but if walking we could go on hillside beside the road and there’s plenty of rocks and brush. Lol


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN your rain dance worked a little too well!
> that first big downpour is always such a relief after a hot dry drought… I’ve never had it continue enough to be a real problem tho.
> 
> And yes, we have a hillside to get up right after that culverted ravine. 4wd is needed a few days during winter. No trees to grab ahold of, but if walking we could go on hillside beside the road and there’s plenty of rocks and brush. Lol


Lol well you all wanted rain so I tried to share. It's still storming here. Really wanted a hair cut today before going back to work but don't even want to get out in this craziness. Well most of those trees have been cut in the hill side banks these days but back in school they were still there to climb. 

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## The Goat

Stay safe y’all


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are Still getting rain! Its wonderful. I hate that areas are flooding. We have gone 55 days without any rain in my atea. The oak trees,blackjack trees leaves were dieing and falling off. The grass was actually hay. So Im.praying the rain brings nutrients back into the grass, browse, and trees for the livestock. It was really becoming bleak. 
I pray for all of you to remain safe and healthy, even with school beginning!😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Our period of extreme temps is only supposed to last a cpl more days and then we cool off to mid 90’s for highs. Still no rain storms forecasted as of now…


----------



## The Goat

😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

A bit of perspective. 
I came across this picture (and others) this morning. The 1930s were no picnic in parts of the US.










_A Dust Bowl farm. Coldwater District, north of Dalhart, Texas. This house is occupied; most of the houses in this district have been abandoned. _


----------



## The Goat

Ok guys it looks like we got to step up and stop 
Whining 😟🌞


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes the dust bowl was created by too much aggresive farming. Since then weve learned alot. Hmmmm, weve learned from history?😳 What a shocker!🤣😂


----------



## The Goat

😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😆


----------



## TGSAdmin

We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you this very important public service announcement.






Go take a moment to enter the *giveaway*!  





__





Loading…






www.electriciantalk.com





- Cricket


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## luvmyherd

🌩🌧 Thunderbolts and lightning very very frightening🌧🌩
And WIND!!
All night!!! The RV was shake rattle and rolling.


----------



## The Goat




----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear, stay safe. 🙏


----------



## Boer Mama

luvmyherd said:


> 🌩🌧 Thunderbolts and lightning very very frightening🌧🌩
> And WIND!!
> All night!!! The RV was shake rattle and rolling.


If the RV’s a’rockin, don’t come a’knockin 
Oh wait… that’s not it 🤪
Hope you weathered the storm safely!


----------



## luvmyherd

We did. And in true Western Michigan fashion; the weather was so beautiful today that we took the boys swimming at the beach.🏖


----------



## The Goat

That sounds fun


----------



## luvmyherd

Today is a major WHINE day!!! Temp is only 81* but with 85% humidity it feels like 93*!!!!! Staying in the AC playing video games.


----------



## Boer Mama

Today has been a nice break- breezy and cloudy and in the 80’s this morning! I got some thistle and burdock clipped real quick and then spent some time on my yard projects. Kids have a day full with their dad so I had some time to myself 😁


----------



## The Goat

I’m not in Texas right now and the place I’m at has rain and no sun!


----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> I’m not in Texas right now and the place I’m at has rain and no sun!


There’s a change for you 😅


----------



## The Goat

Yes


----------



## DDFN

It's storming again. This time wind, thunder and lightening but no rain yet. It's so odd. My friend that is a local teacher just had a tree cluo her house too. Such odd weather.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ☝


----------



## DDFN

Getting a load of just 10 alfalfa bales due to questionable rain weather. Just got a light sprinkle and told the hubby to drive faster lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Getting a load of just 10 alfalfa bales due to questionable rain weather. Just got a light sprinkle and told the hubby to drive faster lol.


I can picture you speeding down the road with a storm cloud hot on your tail…. I wonder how that excuse would hold up to a state trooper? 😅


----------



## The Goat

Drive like the wind!!!!


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> I can picture you speeding down the road with a storm cloud hot on your tail…. I wonder how that excuse would hold up to a state trooper?


That’s what I was seeing. 

I bet you had your head out the window tasting 

the air drive drive drive you screamed hubby 

snaps back I’m already over the speed limit 

then you scream are limit is that rain!!!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sure fire way to get the rain to come down. Go get a load of hay... Works every time


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I can picture you speeding down the road with a storm cloud hot on your tail…. I wonder how that excuse would hold up to a state trooper? 😅


Hahaha well the sheriff was assisting a broken down car on a curve. We had already started slowing down for the turn onto the main road and he grinned at my husband. As we pulled out my hubby said. He won't say anything to a truck hauling hay in the rain. It had just started to sprinkle. Lol so today was a first and hopefully the last time we may of ran into finding out. We ate in big farm country picking up hay, if it had been another town over it wouldn't of been a grin I suspect.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Hahaha well the sheriff was assisting a broken down car on a curve. We had already started slowing down for the turn onto the main road and he grinned at my husband. As we pulled out my hubby said. He won't say anything to a truck hauling hay in the rain. It had just started to sprinkle. Lol so today was a first and hopefully the last time we may of ran into finding out. We ate in big farm country picking up hay, if it had been another town over it wouldn't of been a grin I suspect.


I love it when they are already busy with someone else pulled over 🍀🤣🍀


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I love it when they are already busy with someone else pulled over 🍀🤣🍀


Lol well luckily my dually can handle like a race car. To be a heavy duty crew cab dually I can turn circles around anything from a 150/1500 to other duallys for what every reason. Its not a truck you would think could go or turn fast. Police around these parts are commonly farmers themselves too. Hahaha the one in my area they call Tex is actually from Texas (he was the one chasing loose cows when we had the cow fiasco lol)


----------



## Penguingirl

New goat mom. Central Oregon.
It's 100° today. Just to 🥵 hot.
We've been as high as 108° this year. Next 10 days upper 90 to 102°. My girls do well in the heat. If it's way hot I have a wading pool and put water in it, about 3" and stand them in it and get their feet and tummy's wet.
A minute of torture they think but it helps! They go about the rest of their day. I have a fan in their shelter lots of shade and usually have a breeze. Sometimes it feels like a blow torch but my girls do fine. Can hardly wait for winter NOT!.


----------



## Iris

Penguingirl said:


> New goat mom. Central Oregon.
> It's 100° today. Just to  hot.
> We've been as high as 108° this year. Next 10 days upper 90 to 102°. My girls do well in the heat. If it's way hot I have a wading pool and put water in it, about 3" and stand them in it and get their feet and tummy's wet.
> A minute of torture they think but it helps! They go about the rest of their day. I have a fan in their shelter lots of shade and usually have a breeze. Sometimes it feels like a blow torch but my girls do fine. Can hardly wait for winter NOT!.


 I feel you after all these cold rainy months these last few weeks have been awful. I really recommend putting some electrolytes in your girls water if you don't already. 
I know I'm complaining about the heat here now but I'm gonna miss it when we're stuck with a foot of snow, constant wind/ ice storms and no power.


----------



## Penguingirl

Hello I live in Terrebonne near Redmond. We should stay in touch. I do give my girls electrolytes and they love them.
Tell me about your goats.!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes the summer heat can wear us out. I complain about it, but Ill take the heat over Ice storms anyday.


----------



## Penguingirl

I hate the freezing fog and freezing rain. It's supposed to be 103 today. No fun.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Id take the ice storm, at least it would melt and give my parched yard a drink.
73 days without rain! It looks like the dust bowl here.🤯😡
Whats worse …is all around us there was great rain, but in my area not even enough to make spots in the dust on the car😭


----------



## Penguingirl

We had thunder storms on Monday. Brought some rain not much. Enough to send the goats running to the shelter 🤣 
I'm in central Oregon. Where are you?


----------



## Boer Mama

Well, we are in for another hot week. Highs in the 100’s and low 70’s for lows 😭
I hate it when nights don’t cool down!!

we are maybe going to break the record # of days ID has had of highs in the triple digits.


----------



## Penguingirl

Oh honey I'm soooo sorry. It's all full to be that hot. We had some upper hundreds and high 90's.We
are going back to the hundreds this coming week. I know you have a big operation. I have a wading pool and will fill it with a little water and stand my goats feet in it as long as they will stay.
I even wet their bellies just to give them a chance to cool down. What do you do for your goats.? Your in Idaho?


----------



## Penguingirl

Then my husband keeps the ac on in the house 24/7. So we and the dogs are fine. I just got out several times a day and check on my babies. I have fans for them if needed. But sometimes it feels like a blowtorch so doesn't help.


----------



## Boer Mama

Penguingirl said:


> Oh honey I'm soooo sorry. It's all full to be that hot. We had some upper hundreds and high 90's.We
> are going back to the hundreds this coming week. I know you have a big operation. I have a wading pool and will fill it with a little water and stand my goats feet in it as long as they will stay.
> I even wet their bellies just to give them a chance to cool down. What do you do for your goats.? Your in Idaho?


We do get winds that feel like they are straight out of a furnace at times 😓
My goats just drink extra and then lay in the shade. They would _never_ go swim in the creek with the LGD 😂
They paw up the dirt so it’s soft and loose and just lay in it.
Funny, this afternoon I saw a cow (we have a few here at home instead of up on the mountain, mostly dry’s) kicking up so much dust and kind of dancing around in it like she was a youngster 😂
I think that was probably more of a fly deterrent maybe.


----------



## Boer Mama

Penguingirl said:


> Then my husband keeps the ac on in the house 24/7. So we and the dogs are fine. I just got out several times a day and check on my babies. I have fans for them if needed. But sometimes it feels like a blowtorch so doesn't help.


I usually try to open my windows to cool the house further than I will set my ac at. But it’s pointless to open them if it’s only getting down to 70 for an hour in the morning.


----------



## Penguingirl

Yep that's very true. Mine only let me dip their feet and tummy's and then they are off like shot.!!
🤣


----------



## NigerianNewbie

In NC we are having slightly cooler than average weather after many weeks of 95F+ temperatures. Before dawn, I reached over for a cover layer of top sheet to break the unfamiliar damp chill of 75F inside the house. Currently it is 62F with a high of lower 80F predicted and probably more of the rain that started falling last night. I think this cooler weather pattern will remain for the rest of the week. For the next few days, I can no longer blame not doing some of the more physical chores on the oppressive temperatures and humidity. Yay?


----------



## Boer Mama

I can wish and dream of a cooler week with rain!
Every thunderstorm has missed us. We’ve got a very parched desert around us 😓
I love pushing the cold air thru in the early morning with a cpl of fans turned up. My kids get chilly, but I’m like get a sweater! It’s gonna be 100 this afternoon and we can appreciate the house getting down 65 (my ac is set at 77-78, nights when I can’t open the windows, then it’s at 75 so we can sleep. Lol)


----------



## Penguingirl

Summer is great as long as I don't have to work outside....
So I fixed that by getting goats and planting a large flower garden. I live on the edge of a canyon. So I have to rock underneath. I had to buy dirt to plant things. So the weeds love it. It's all I have after april. So I
m ALWAYS pulling weeds. My body doesn't appreciate that.
🤣 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im Sooooo Excited...Its going to cool off.....and rain???? Next week? Ill believe.it if it happens!


----------



## Penguingirl

I'll keep my fingers crossed. We are looking at thunder storms on Wednesday which I love. If the lightening stays above ground. No fires.


----------



## luvmyherd

Arkansas Ozarks right now. It was pretty nice today and we were able to fish most of the afternoon.
But for the most part; 90* heat that feels like 105* with 85% humidity!! YIKES!!
Heading south Thursday and looks like it will be even worse. At least my sister has a pool.
I do love the thunder storms.


----------



## Penguingirl

We here in Central Oregon may get some thunder storms Wednesday. I love them as long as no fires get started.


----------



## luvmyherd

Whining because it is raining too much to 🐟😩🐟.
Our friends live on a lake so it is just a short walk to the water. Hopefully it will let up enough to get a pole in the water by afternoon.


----------



## Penguingirl

I'm sorry. Just think about the last time you fishing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Can you BELIEVE IT? Makes me want to go danceing in the rain.....er drizzle. Oh and guess what???? My.power went OFF! No lightning, No high winds No rain..just drizzle....and now.No power!???? Oh well its cool🥴


----------



## Penguingirl

It will be over 100° here in central Oregon today with thunder storms.. ick.


----------



## Boer Mama

High of 104 today. Looking forward to next week- looks like highs of 91/92 and lows of 60!
That’s getting pretty close to fall weather for around here 😅


----------



## Penguingirl

Can't wait for fall.!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd

At home my son had to use ice to cool down goats and especially turkeys last night.
Rain has let up so I am getting on my boots and grabbing my pole.


----------



## Penguingirl

Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## DDFN

We don't even want to talk about the weather we get all the half way nice days now that I am back at work and Saturday is predicting thunderstorms?!?!?! Ugh. . . It is fine I keep saying . I have said the word fine so much at work and on drive to and from I am starting to have a bad taste in my mouth just thinking about "fine" lol.


----------



## Boer Mama




----------



## Penguingirl

🤣🤣🤣👍💚


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> View attachment 236338


Ok I have to know how did you access my self portrait today? Lol so shatibg eith my co workers in morning lol 

Thanks for laugh


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

What? Over two weeks without a weather whine. I guess that is a good thing.

We have just passed, what I hope is our last 30C day of the year. The latest "heat wave" is officially over and the forecast is full of room temperature highs and lows in the lower teens (deg. C), with the periodic showers. I other words, my perfect weather.

I have learned that I am happiest when I have to wear a sweatshirt outside most of the day.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I sure was ready to whine about the weather yesterday with it getting up to 95 degrees but I held my tongue considering it got down to 50 degrees last night and the high for today is supposed to be 80 degrees.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well... @GoofyGoat is flooding.. @Jessica84 Is 108°+... And Im in the.high 90s with 6° heat index ...buttttttt...we 3 have decided to change weather...
Jessica is pushing her heat out to the ocean.. Im pushing my lesser heat with rain once a week to her,And Goofy.is sending her rain to me. Well keep it a week and push it again. Of course this goes counterclockwise...this time of year. Soooo we are going to see what happens! Why whine about it...we be doing something😂🤣🤪...( even if its only in.our heads)😁🤯!


----------



## Penguingirl

Well 106° yesterday and 87° today. I will gladly take 87°.
I want fall.!!!! But our leaves aren't changing yet. The ones that aren't dead from this crazy summer. I'm high desert in Oregon where we don't get hardly any rain but snow in winter.!!!


----------



## alwaystj9

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well... @GoofyGoat is flooding.. @Jessica84 Is 108°+... And Im in the.high 90s with 6° heat index ...buttttttt...we 3 have decided to change weather...
> Jessica is pushing her heat out to the ocean.. Im pushing my lesser heat with rain once a week to her,And Goofy.is sending her rain to me. Well keep it a week and push it again. Of course this goes counterclockwise...this time of year. Soooo we are going to see what happens! Why whine about it...we be doing something😂🤣🤪...( even if its only in.our heads)😁🤯!


Geez...y'all trying to send me a hurricane with all that swirling around...


----------



## Boer Mama

104° today and basically the same thru Wednesday. We broke our record # of days over 100° by several days this year.
No big thunderstorms to soak things down at all- but at least no big fires in the area. Just a cpl smaller ones.. I guess the state of ID does have the most major fires this year tho.

remember the movie McClintock when he’s telling them that even the jackrabbits knew to get off the mesa cus the last rain was so long ago? I keep thinking that even tho we had late rain/snow this spring 😂

thankfully, after Wednesday it looks like we might drop to low 90’s/upper 80’s for highs, so I’ll take what I can!

and our nights have cooled off a lot better than they were, which is nice. 😊


----------



## DDFN

Well I have been trying to bite my tongue on the whining. It's back to raining again. Last week I discovered damage in my room cellar after all the previous flooding in our area. I didn't think much about checking the root cellar and then discovered it has now drained itself but thinking about filling it in and no longer having a cellar after this mess.


----------



## luvmyherd

I thought I had whined here Thursday after we had to drive through torrential rain that evening. The forecast was for it to continue through the week but in true Arkansas fashion; it has just been warm and balmy.
However, we keep getting messages from our son and he has been working his butt off keeping everyone cool as it approaches 111° at home.💥☀🔥


----------



## toth boer goats

115 degrees incoming. 😢😬😱


----------



## ksalvagno

The west coast is getting hit hard with all that heat. Not good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yikes, that’s miserable….stay cool if you can! It’s been unbelievably hot this year. Hang in there!


----------



## DDFN

And the root cellar just flooded again. . . Somethings got to give.


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh my goodness @DDFN that’s crazy!
I think it might be worth digging a large ditch to tunnel water into a holding reservoir for you… to get ducks?


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Oh my goodness @DDFN that’s crazy!
> I think it might be worth digging a large ditch to tunnel water into a holding reservoir for you… to get ducks?


Wouldn't that be nice. The biggest issue is the root cellar is under part of the living room of the house outside of the fenced in area. I still want ducks especially Cayuga ducks but don't want a moat around the house lol. The crawl space is fine it's just the root cellar.

Where that infomercial water stopping tape at? Can I get it by the case or fork truck load hahahaha.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Thought about turning the root cellar into a fish pond? Then a nice decorative hole in the living room floor. Soon you can start fishing without leaving your recliner. You could have a catch-your-own dinner party.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Wouldn't that be nice. The biggest issue is the root cellar is under part of the living room of the house outside of the fenced in area. I still want ducks especially Cayuga ducks but don't want a moat around the house lol. The crawl space is fine it's just the root cellar.
> 
> Where that infomercial water stopping tape at? Can I get it by the case or fork truck load hahahaha.


Maybe bury a pipe that goes down and then Drains water away to your pond area. Make sure you put a grate over the top so nothing falls in 😏

wish I could help you out with your excess water!


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you put a sump pump in it?


----------



## DDFN

Well looking into sump pumps now. Any suggestions on a good brand? Issue is there is no electric near there. I have an outlet on the front porch I could run a cord down and round the side of the house for a temp fix but now I have to treat the stuff that is growing down there on the wood. 

@Mike at Capra Vista will have to hold off on your fishing hole idea until the fungus amongus is gone. 

Just what I always wanted fishing pond in the house and no wait for dinner right?


----------



## alwaystj9

sushi


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> will have to hold off on your fishing hole idea until the fungus amongus is gone.


If it helps ... fungus does not grow underwater. Keep the water level high and never worry about fungus in the the cellar.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> If it helps ... fungus does not grow underwater. Keep the water level high and never worry about fungus in the the cellar.


Added bonus instead have a built in swimming pool! The water level apparently had gotten so high with me being clueless it was the evaporation process that started the fungus amongus. Wish I had thought to check it back when it was so bad and maybe I could of prevented this from happening. That part of the house was original old shack of a house then the rest got added on many years later.


----------



## alwaystj9

Basement Aquaponics
Fungus does not grow underwater, algae does.


----------



## DDFN

Lol so I need to also install algae eating animals now too. This is a high need situation now lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Lol so I need to also install algae eating animals now too. This is a high need situation now lol


They are called escargot.


----------



## Boer Mama

You’ll have a well rounded dinner 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Well, we beat our record by 7 whole days.

so glad that’s over with… we are in the upper 80’s today! And a lot of wind… but kids spent some time playing outside in the sprinkler this afternoon since it’s finally not too hot to play. Lol


----------



## DDFN

The starter kit arrived today lol @Mike at Capra Vista and @Boer Mama


----------



## Boer Mama

Starter kit aka appetizers 😂


----------



## DDFN

Been searching for sump pumps and happened across some flex tape. I have plans now to try to pump and tape the concrete crack and see if it helps. Fingers crossed that I may have to change my built in swimming pond or indoor fishing ideas if it works. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> Fingers crossed that I may have to change my built in swimming pond or indoor fishing ideas if it works.


Sad.
I was so hoping to be invited over for the start of an annual fishing derby.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Sad.
> I was so hoping to be invited over for the start of an annual fishing derby.


So sorry Mike. Well if the solution doesn't work you will be the first invited to the fish-off.

Heading back from store with my supplies. Let the games begin!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shocking newz about our weather today! We are having highs of 80°!😯 Its actually comfortable at 71° right now. Gentle breeze, and I opened the windows in the house! It dropped to 59° last night! YAY!💕 ITS FINALLY UNDER 100°.


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY 😁


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s my forecast too! I’ve got some highs in the 70’s this week even!
It’s cooling off very nicely for night time temps as well 😊
I was excited about a 40% chance of rain later in the week, but that seems to have gone away and no precip forecasted still. 😓
It’s been very dry this summer.


----------



## DDFN

Getting hit with heavy rain in this storm. Maybe I will have the fishing hole after all. . . .


----------



## Boer Mama

I finally got some decent rain this morning! 🍀🎉🍀
Not a huge downpour, but .35” is still better than nothing. Lol
I don’t think my silly goats in the yard even went to shelter under the love shack I made for them 😆
My powers been out for the last few hours. Right before I was going to get in the shower too! 🙄


----------



## luvmyherd

Darn tootin' I'm gonna whine. Rain all day yesterday, rain and clouds today. And look at to tomorrow.








We are adding a day to our visit. Going back up to Cameron tonight and having a do-over.


----------



## toth boer goats

Finally relief coming. 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You dont want rain? ILL TAKE IT! We are bone dry! Send it to us PLEASE!🥰


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

*Temperature impacts on hate speech online: evidence from 4 billion geolocated tweets from the USA*
New study finds that the amount of online hate speech (Tweets) increases with daily high temperatures above regional norms. (But also increases when temperatures drop.)











Well, well, well. Who would have thought that people get grumpier as they get more uncomfortable.

The fact that "they" know where you were, when you said what on Twitter, is a little eyeopening.


----------



## luvmyherd

At home rain would be welcome for sure. Even here at the Grand Canyon it is much needed. 
BUT I AM ON VACATION!!!! It should get out of my way. 🤨🤪


----------



## toth boer goats

I would love rain, we are in very high drought conditions and desperately need it.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> You dont want rain? ILL TAKE IT! We are bone dry! Send it to us PLEASE!🥰


Can I send my root cellar pumped water to you lol it may smell weird but it's wet lol. We are getting some nice days so it's dry at the moment but letting it air out with cellar door open through the day while at work.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> *Temperature impacts on hate speech online: evidence from 4 billion geolocated tweets from the USA*
> New study finds that the amount of online hate speech (Tweets) increases with daily high temperatures above regional norms. (But also increases when temperatures drop.)
> 
> View attachment 237667
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. Who would have thought that people get grumpier as they get more uncomfortable.
> 
> The fact that "they" know where you were, when you said what on Twitter, is a little eyeopening.


Well they know where your phone is so wonder if people want to start sending phones on a day trip to mess with them lol. Tin foil hats for the phones?

Well I get a bit grumpy when water buckets are solid ice so good thing I don't have Twitter lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welll I prefer rain from the skies..no smelly...Butttttt with the dry dusty dirt for ground, Im sure the smelly water would be drank quickly! Guess if you want to bring it! Ill take it!😂🤣😁🤷‍♀️


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well,,,,what can I say? I cant whine about the temp. 😟😖🙃sooooo how about.......No Rain! Yeah...its been a month since weve had any rain! Still dry here! WHERES THE RAIN?😘🤣💕


----------



## Boer Mama

We are still super dry too. We had a small rain storm- mostly wind- and got about .1” but that’s it. Now highs in low 80’s and sunny and no chance of precip for the forecasted future.
I’m really praying we get some good moisture in the ground before it freezes! Even if it sends my goats running for cover 🤣


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Moers kiko boars said:


> WHERES THE RAIN?


We've gotten quite a significant amount of rain in NC (4.25") courtesy of Ian. I could share an inch or two with you as long as you could also take some of the fierce winds that blew the storm through here Friday and Saturday. Seriously though, I hope you get rain soon. It was so dry and dusty here, the floral started dying and the fauna had water shortage in places.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill take the wind...thats normal in Okla. We have 50 to 70 mph winds normally. Tornadoes bring over 200mph winds. We have dust devils and straightline winds. I take the wind if we can get rain too! We need about 10 inches of rain. We are in a drought. Our rivers are.like streams now. So please send Ian our way. We will take his rain. No.problem🤪


----------



## toth boer goats

Rain would be good for us too. 😉


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welll I prefer rain from the skies..no smelly...Butttttt with the dry dusty dirt for ground, Im sure the smelly water would be drank quickly! Guess if you want to bring it! Ill take it!😂🤣😁🤷‍♀️


I glad it's wanted somewhere lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ill take the wind...thats normal in Okla. We have 50 to 70 mph winds normally. Tornadoes bring over 200mph winds.


Oh geez, the normal wind speed for Oklahoma would be considered something close to gale force here. I might need to live somewhere other than your state; wind scares me a little. Sometimes a heap, like Friday night. No electrical power so it was extra quite without household background noises. The wind howled, the trees whipped around, and leaf particles were mixed with the rain drops. If it were at all possible, I would send ALL the rain we had to you since you regularly have fierce winds already. You certainly far and above met the made-up weather conditions I concocted to receive hand me down rain from NC.


----------



## Boer Mama

I follow this weather guy on FB and he’s pretty funny. This is what he had to say today. 








hes not lying… mostly. Lol it does look like I might need to start a little fire next weekend tho.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @Boer Mama ...right their with ya..Notice todays 50% chance of rain? Hasnt happened all day.😮...but at midnight a pop up shower!🤣😂 im sure everyone is going to stay up and see if its true!😏


----------



## Boer Mama

We’d both better do a rain dance! 💃


----------



## toth boer goats

💃


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well my dance Didn't work!🤕


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m gonna keep it up- I now show a 50% chance of rain Saturday! 🌧 💃 ⛈

(not today, next Saturday. So it could change. Lol)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I guess i cant shake that booty anymore!😫💃👀


----------



## Boer Mama

I was in my friends Quincieta when I was 14/15. They had the hardest time trying to teach this white girl how to do the cumbia 🤣
It’s all in the hips lol


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, my first words this AM were, "It's too cold!!" I really didn't want to go out to milk.
It is still warming up in the afternoon but no rain at all.🤨
(I am a real sissy about cold🥶)


----------



## Penguingirl

Well hi there from central Oregon.! This week mon - fri high 70-low 80s . Coming Saturday is 40 o/o chance of snow. Snow? Yep low 30s to 40s. So I have put the deep shavings in and now it's time for the electric hose and bucket are set up. Wah wah wah. Sorry but I've had a margarita . Tasty. 😉


----------



## Boer Mama

The cold fronts gonna hit us in ID this weekend too. And it’s probably time for it to stay!
Some years we get a cool September and then a nice Indian summer in October… this year summer kept going the whole way! Upper 70’s this week, low in upper 40’s.
Then Saturday 60% chance of rain (woohoo!) and highs in the 50’s and our first freeze sat night… looks like the rest of the extended forecast we only get into the 50’s.
But I suppose it’s time 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## NigerianNewbie

The cold front is creeping in beginning last night (38 this morning) and in NC we will have our first frost/freeze of the season tonight. Over the weekend the temps were approximately high of 72 and low of 58.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well we were 38° yesterday morning...26° this morning!😳😱 Im sitting here in thermals, jacket, houseshoes, with a blanket over my legs, hugging my coffee! We will have a high of 60°. Then tommorrow, low of 50° high...85°. 🤪 So Im not turning on the furnace. Ill.just stay covered up until it warms up again!


----------



## toth boer goats

From extreme hot to cold. 😱


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m holding off on and fires till this weekend and then I’m lighting it up! 🤣


----------



## Penguingirl

I'm mad they took the snow out of our weather and changed it to rain .Wahhhh


----------



## luvmyherd

We had a bit of cold but tomorrow could be a record breaker at 91*. 🤪


----------



## Penguingirl

luvmyherd said:


> We had a bit of cold but tomorrow could be a record breaker at 91*. 🤪


What is wrong with this world????


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s been gorgeous here, yesterday the high was 63 today 68* but then back to the 80’s ….two cold mornings in the 40’s really made me happy… but my poor goatees aren’t happy, they’re puffed up like Shrek’s balloon snakes lol. I turned on heat lamps for the littles and grandmas so they could get warm if they want…I‘ll be taking them back out tomorrow because the lows go back to the 60’s for quite awhile.
not whining…because it bought me more time to winterize …😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would love to be in the 40s and warmer than 26° in the morning. I had forgotten how heavy and cumbersome the 4 layers of winter wear is😖🥶 Hopefully tommorrow we will be warmer. I love cooler 60s but Not the 20s!🥶


----------



## Penguingirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> I would love to be in the 40s Android i warmer than 26° in the morning. I had forgotten how heavy and cumbersome the 4 layers of winter wear is😖🥶 Hopefully tommorrow we will be warmer. I love cooler 60s but Not the 20s!🥶


I totally agree!!🥶 Maybe snow on Sunday.v


----------



## toth boer goats

We had high 70’s and 80’s, thought we were finally going to settle. 
Then we are now looking at 90’s again then we drop dramatically back to 70’s. I am so worried for my goats with those changes. Ugg 😳🥴


----------



## GoofyGoat

toth boer goats said:


> We had high 70’s and 80’s, thought we were finally going to settle.
> Then we are now looking at 90’s again then we drop dramatically back to 70’s. I am so worried for my goats with those changes. Ugg 😳🥴


I know the swings are frustrating! I’ve been giving everyone vitamin c every day to play it safe. Texas weather is inconsistent like yours. I hope everyone stays healthy for you.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you and to you as well. 🤗


----------



## Jessica84

It’s swinging pretty good here too. Yesterday was SO hot, and we are going to be 86 Today and 66 tomorrow. But I will do my best not to complain because last I checked we are supposed to get 1/2 inch of rain. Not a flooding by any means but enough to settle the dust so I’ll take it


----------



## Boer Mama

We’re showing rain most of the night! Might get enough moisture in the ground to help make it a little easier to pound in some T-posts to make a little parking corral for some 4 wheelers and my husbands commuter car so doesn’t get angry at my goats 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Get that Rain Dance going💃!😘


----------



## Jessica84

Thursday looks like a good day to do house work to me lol but I’m a cry baby about the cold


----------



## Boer Mama

I know… and out here, just because it doesn’t have the wind marks doesn’t mean it’s not windy 😅
Good thing I started a fire last night. House was nice and toasty even tho the power was out for who knows how long. I just heard the beep when it came back on at 3am. Lol
My weather app is claiming we got a good .8” rain to go with all the wind so all my dancing paid off! 😆🍀😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well keep on Dancin..we are supposed to get Rain 🌧 on Monday & Tuesday...but today....wind...lots & lots of wind. It blowing my chickens around. 🌬🐓 its only at 60mph gusts. Lol its hard to see with all the dust blowing. So I am sooooo ready for rain!


----------



## Penguingirl

Ok we have rain falling in central Oregon.Woohoo!!!!!
Maybe it's true, winter is actually coming.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...getting those hips ready...putting on my dancein boots...because


----------



## Penguingirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...getting those hips ready...putting on my dancein boots...because
> View attachment 239828


Whoo hoo go for it!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welllll...those hips Really worked!🤪


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Rain😁
We also finally got some too…it was great till the lightning hit the barn and fried all the electrical…thank god no goats were hurt, just scared badly. I’ll have to replace a bit of metal roof and all the wiring but it could have been SO much worse. I’m thanking my lucky stars.


----------



## luvmyherd

Okay, we are actually having _seasonal_ weather. So why do I whine?
For the past 6 years we have gone to a Halloween party at a friend's. Every year we have roasted in our costumes.
So this year we decided to go as Hawaiian Tourists. And it is going to be in the 60s. What Hawaiian Tourist wears leggings and long sleeves under an Aloha shirt?🌴


----------



## Penguingirl

Happy Halloween 🎃
Here in central Oregon we are supposed to have rain hit at 8:00 tonight and snow starting at about 5:00 am. I'm ready!!!


----------



## luvmyherd

We are supposed to get rain tomorrow! We are keeping fingers crossed.
There is also supposed to be low snow in the Sierras.


----------



## GoofyGoat

We’ve got more storms coming Thursday night, I’ve almost got my barn rewired and hopefully I will Have time to replace the tin roof panels that were wrecked by the lightening if not I will throw up a tarp over it but this rewire is a bugger.


----------



## Boer Mama

Highs in the 60’s today w/ clouds. Then it drops 20° starting tomorrow and supposed to get rain starting Friday. Turning to snow early in the week…


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Today we are sunny and hitting 80°.Then daily temperature drops until Friday Storms . Then rain Sat and cooler temps. Hopefully.no snow for awhile, I have too much more to do!🥴


----------



## Penguingirl

Well we have a rain and snow mixed this morning. I'll be happy when it snows. The goats had a party last night. They came out this morning and got halfway to the outside
hay feeder and the turned around quickly and ran back to the shelter. 🤣


----------



## luvmyherd

We got rain😃🌨😄🌧😀🌦!!
A real winter storm. It did not last very long but my son's fledgling pasture sure seemed happy.


----------



## Boer Mama

The wind last night was something else… once it’s light enough to see I’ll check for how many branches are blown down. Lol
We also had a real good rain- phone says .55”, I haven’t checked any dishes for comparison tho. Lol
Another good rain supposed to come in Friday…


----------



## Boer Mama

It was a chilly 24° this morning and a bit breezy to boot! Got morning chores done and some things moved around in preparation for the propane guys to arrive and swap tanks around.
Bailey had the right idea when we came back inside 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

Cozy warm. 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a neat picture! We are 70°, soooo Im not ready for that. I know its comeing...😩🥶


----------



## Tanya

this was last night. But no rain came


----------



## Tanya

this was this morning at 05.00. Gonna be a beautiful day


----------



## luvmyherd

Really nice pictures. We had a beautiful sunset yesterday for the 1st time in a long time.
We are supposed to have a thunder storm Wednesday. I sure hope we do. We need the rain and I love thunder storms.🌩⚡🌩


----------



## DDFN

Ok for the love of goodness sake. We were on the scaffolding at the higher level of the new barn when a patch of heavy rain and strong blasting winds moved through yesterday. I was placing carriage bolts and tightening them down . It was so strong and windy I now have a line bruise on my arm from holding on to the 2x12. Hoping it doesn't rain today as we are planning to do the next high center on opposite side of barn so we can get the risky parts done for now. Until rafters go up!


----------



## Boer Mama

@DDFN you should wear a harness set up so you dont get blown away… good luck getting things finished up! Really hoping you can get it done and passed so you don’t have to get a new permit! And so we can see pics of your final new barn 🍀😉🍀


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @DDFN you should wear a harness set up so you dont get blown away… good luck getting things finished up! Really hoping you can get it done and passed so you don’t have to get a new permit! And so we can see pics of your final new barn 🍀😉🍀


Thanks! I thought about the harness but have no idea where mine is after all these years of not needing it. But I also though I weighed enough not to need it after all hahaha. Me too! I keep trying to get the hubby to help but it hasn't worked yet


----------



## Boer Mama

Tell him Christmas is coming and you decided what you want for your present is his time and labor the next 2 months 😆


----------



## DDFN

Lol if only that worked. Yesterday he was picking up his own Christmas gift. Got himself a Ducati motorcycle. I had to help him unload it and put it in the lawn mower shed. I liked fun and said if the barn was done it could have it's own stall lol.


----------



## Boer Mama

That should give him incentive… he basically has permission to buy _another_ bike to keep in his own car stall 😆


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> That should give him incentive… he basically has permission to buy _another_ bike to keep in his own car stall 😆


No that's not what I meant. Don't go helping him get more bikes. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful pics 😊


----------



## Penguingirl

We are getting rain now in central Oregon. Crazy wind and wind chill factor. Today I'll take it we need the water.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, we all know we need rain. The problem is that we were promised a huge storm with rain and thunder storms all day. We cancelled plans to visit a cousin and shop. It stopped raining around 3AM and did not start again. We ended up going ahead with our plans after all but much later in the day. The thunder storm never did show up and it will be sunny for days now.
I just wish they could get it right. I was ready to spend the day curled up on the couch eating hot soup.


----------



## Boer Mama

I guess ID forecasters aren’t the only ones to get it wrong! Sorry for plans not working out… I’d have been looking forward to the hot soup and the couch too!
I’m currently eating some soup from the crockpot after getting back home in the rainy dark. Lol


----------



## Penguingirl

luvmyherd said:


> Well, we all know we need rain. The problem is that we were promised a huge storm with rain and thunder storms all day. We cancelled plans to visit a cousin and shop. It stopped raining around 3AM and did not start again. We ended up going ahead with our plans after all but much later in the day. The thunder storm never did show up and it will be sunny for days now.
> I just wish they could get it right. I was ready to spend the day curled up on the couch eating hot soup.


I agree. When it snows I make potato and bacon soup with heavy cream and cheese......
Now you know why I only make it when it snows. Which the weather guessers have been promiseing for days!!!! 
Just these crazy cold super strong winds. I'll have to weight my goats down pretty soon. 😆 🥶🌬


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m listening to my wind blow too! Crazy out there… we are getting some rain tho. And supposed to be snow closer to the morning w/ some accumulation. I’m hoping just rain for a bit more tho.
This weekend starts colder cold weather. Highs barely at freezing and then lows in the teens 🥶


----------



## Penguingirl

Boer Mama said:


> I’m listening to my wind blow too! Crazy out there… we are getting some rain tho. And supposed to be snow closer to the morning w/ some accumulation. I’m hoping just rain for a bit more tho.
> This weekend starts colder cold weather. Highs barely at freezing and then lows in the teens 🥶


I know the winds are just howling. Our night temp lows are falling to the teens also. I just put another layer of shavings down for my girls.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yeppers winter is comeing. Today 80° windy, then the rest of the week, highs in the 50° range and lower! 😱 I know winter has to come...but a week of it is more than enough for me !😊


----------



## toth boer goats

You all stay safe. 🤗


----------



## Penguingirl

Penguingirl said:


> I know the winds are just howling. Our night temp lows are falling to the teens also. I just put another layer of shavings down for my girls.





Boer Mama said:


> I’m listening to my wind blow too! Crazy out there… we are getting some rain tho. And supposed to be snow closer to the morning w/ some accumulation. I’m hoping just rain for a bit more tho.
> This weekend starts colder cold weather. Highs barely at freezing and then lows in the teens 🥶


Did it snow for you??????


----------



## Boer Mama

Penguingirl said:


> Did it snow for you??????


It was drizzling all day and the wind was blowing. When I came to town I had to scrape ice from my window cus the wind! And it was snowing by then too… it’s definitely dropped in temperature.
My pickup was black this morning and one way trip to town has it covered in mud 😞


----------



## Penguingirl

Boer Mama said:


> It was drizzling all day and the wind was blowing. When I came to town I had to scrape ice from my window cus the wind! And it was snowing by then too… it’s definitely dropped in temperature.
> My pickup was black this morning and one way trip to town has it covered in mud 😞
> View attachment 240879


Yep sometimes my Jeep is red. 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well....Here We Go....


----------



## Penguingirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well....Here We Go....
> View attachment 240893


I can beat that.! High of 26° fells like 15°. Tomorrow high of 37° low of 15° till next week!!!


----------



## Jessica84

You know every time I think about one day moving to another state I see allllll this and say nope. I like my weather lol


----------



## Penguingirl

Jessica84 said:


> You know every time I think about one day moving to another state I see allllll this and say nope. I like my weather lol
> View attachment 241277


I was born and raised in California. Moved to Oregon wouldn't go back to California
for anything. 😝


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats

Did anyone know it is supposed to be negative 40 tonight in Wyoming! Send you prayers!


----------



## Penguingirl

FrizzyHairAndGoats said:


> Did anyone know it is supposed to be negative 40 tonight in Wyoming! Send you prayers!


Prayers and an endless supply of Irish coffee. They might be cold but they wouldn't care 😂


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats

😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂


----------



## luvmyherd

> >>You know every time I think about one day moving to another state I see allllll this and say nope. I like my weather lol<<<


Right there with you.
Although I came here today to whine about how warm it was yesterday. I mean, it's almost December. We had to keep the doors open and fan on until well into the evening the house got so hot.


----------



## Penguingirl

I'm whining about the blue sky I see.


----------



## Boer Mama

Pretty snow @Penguingirl! We just got a skiff and my daughter said she hates it when it snows but not enough to play in 😂
We have a few more days this week that have good chance of snow. I’m hoping that there’s plenty of snow on the mountains so we can go get our tree and take the kids sledding!
Looks like our temps will also drop tho… lows nearing single digits and highs in the 20’s 🥶


----------



## Penguingirl

Boer Mama said:


> Pretty snow @Penguingirl! We just got a skiff and my daughter said she hates it when it snows but not enough to play in 😂
> We have a few more days this week that have good chance of snow. I’m hoping that there’s plenty of snow on the mountains so we can go get our tree and take the kids sledding!
> Looks like our temps will also drop tho… lows nearing single digits and highs in the 20’s 🥶


Sounds lovely to me.


----------



## luvmyherd

A strong wind just came out of nowhere today. I heard it before I looked out and saw trees whipping around. A very cold wind at that! My cat came running in and glared at me like it was my fault. 😾
Some much needed rain is in the forecast.


----------



## Jessica84

My parents are going over Donner pass a few hours ago and said the wind was nuts! 
We don’t really get much wind here so it’s been a very nice day. Although I was looking into Mississippi the other day and I think I could definitely survive their weather lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful snow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...Im whinning now
Today gusty wind over 40mph. And then this? Really?


----------



## Boer Mama

My wind chill factor was at 8° This morning so that’s not looking horrible to me 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

41° drop in a day is hard on my livestock. If its cold & stays cold,no big deal. But the rollar coaster & add humidity equals higher risk of pnuemonia for all mine. Im not happy about that at all


----------



## Boer Mama

Oh ok, now I’m looking at it thru your eyes better 😅
Good luck! Hope everyone stays healthy for you!! 🍀🙏🍀


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe🤗


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...Im whinning now
> Today gusty wind over 40mph. And then this? Really?
> View attachment 241862


We’re in the same boat, yesterday 81* today the high was 44* with ridiculous winds….ugh, time to hand out the vitamin c gummies again😵‍💫


----------



## Penguingirl

GoofyGoat said:


> We’re in the same boat, yesterday 81* today the high was 44* with ridiculous winds….ugh, time to hand out the vitamin c gummies again😵‍💫


Hang in there. We are just above freezing right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh the fun of persuading a goat to leave the dry barn to walk out into the rain to the milking parlor.
It's the first time I have had to drag Tawny, hooves dug in, out to milk her.
But how can one complain when we have been in such a drought.
🌧😊🌧😃🌧😁🌧😄🌧


----------



## Boer Mama

It’s amazing how much it feels like they weigh when they dig in like that 😂
Sometimes I just decide to grab their front feet and lift up so they have to follow on their hind feet a few steps… at least they can’t put on the brakes that way! Lol
Glad you’re getting some rain!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I hear ya! Rain is such a blessing. I dont milk, but my girls have a 4hoof braking system that is soooo strong. But 1 wrap the halter lead around 1 horn, pull goat neck close to my leg. Reach back and grab the anti locl lever ( tail) and they walk...amazing little lever. With that head up...they enjoy that walk...😮😮😂🤣


----------



## Penguingirl

It was,14° when I let the goats out this morning.🥶 But their water was 80°. I'm surprised they didn't have their feet in it.!!!🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

Well, power went out. It wasn’t even super windy 🤷🏼‍♀️
kids got to make their own dinner








Unfortunately, there were only 2 sausages left in the fridge 😆 I had to make due with an apple.

I was about to start making cookies for tomorrows outing too! Dangit! Lol


----------



## luvmyherd

Love the picture. I love when the power goes out. (Except when I have something important to do.)
But roasting sausages over a fire is awesome.


----------



## Penguingirl

Well everyone had something
to eat. I hope it comes back soon. 💚 😘


----------



## Boer Mama

Crews are enroute so hopefully they things going again. Listening to Christmas music with lanterns and candles isn’t so bad for a Friday night 😊

the first winter out here we lost power a LOT. That’s why I decided to put in a wood stove. So very thankful to have that. 🔥 
We don’t lose it as much anymore as they did replace a large section of older poles/lines, but every now and then.


----------



## luvmyherd

We are getting a break today which was good as there were a few leaks that needed attention.
We are supposed to get more over the next few days. We are keeping our fingers crossed that it is not too sloppy as we are having a Chrisolstikwanukah party Tuesday and guests will have to park in the yard. I don't want to send City Folks home with their tires caked with adobe. 😳 🙀


----------



## Boer Mama

Part of the experience, right? 😂


----------



## Penguingirl

Boer Mama said:


> Crews are enroute so hopefully they things going again. Listening to Christmas music with lanterns and candles isn’t so bad for a Friday night 😊
> 
> the first winter out here we lost power a LOT. That’s why I decided to put in a wood stove. So very thankful to have that. 🔥
> We don’t lose it as much anymore as they did replace a large section of older poles/lines, but every now and then.


Same here. Our first winter we had several times it went out.
Now we have a pellet stove. It's a god send. If the power is out awhile we go to the motorhome start the generator . It's equiped with everything we could possibly need for a night or a week.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful picture @Boer Mama . Those 2 will have great memories of this pre Christmas night! How fun.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful moment. 🤗


----------



## Boers4ever

Whew! Y’all we literally broke records for hottest day in December since 1954! It was 84 degrees today. Shorts and short sleeved shirts for us, and the pool is looking inviting. It’s kinda funny because the insects went into hibernation for a few days when it was really cold, now they’re back out but flying around all confused. The wasps especially are flying in circles and bumping into everything.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow 😮


----------



## Penguingirl

CRAZY


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boers4ever said:


> Whew! Y’all we literally broke records for hottest day in December since 1954! It was 84 degrees today. Shorts and short sleeved shirts for us, and the pool is looking inviting. It’s kinda funny because the insects went into hibernation for a few days when it was really cold, now they’re back out but flying around all confused. The wasps especially are flying in circles and bumping into everything.


Oh my gosh that’s so crazy! I know what it’s like living in Texas and having those crazy weather swings. We wore shorts and t-shirts on Christmas many times  No snow on Christmas Day in Texas


----------



## Boer Mama

Well the wind is picking up over here… supposed to bring in a storm over the next few days so maybe I’ll have snow again. 
just in time for hauling our boys to the sale Saturday 😅


----------



## Penguingirl

Well if the weather guessers can get it right we here in central Oregon should get some more snow . Next week lows in the single digits. So unpacking the second heat lamp.


----------



## Penguingirl

Yes my goats have nice thick coats of fur, yes they are very spoiled and love to snuggle together. I draw the line at single digits however. 😊 🥶


----------



## Jessica84

Boers4ever said:


> Whew! Y’all we literally broke records for hottest day in December since 1954! It was 84 degrees today. Shorts and short sleeved shirts for us, and the pool is looking inviting. It’s kinda funny because the insects went into hibernation for a few days when it was really cold, now they’re back out but flying around all confused. The wasps especially are flying in circles and bumping into everything.


I would now like to live wherever it is you live lol 
We are going to get slammed with rain and possibly snow. Between 3-5 inches on Saturday. I was very mad at my bucks that they wouldn’t stay where I put them after I had surgery and had to put them away from the girls back in July. Now I’m seeing it was a blessing in disguise!!! Everything is already so wet and this is going to totally flood us


----------



## luvmyherd

Got a few rivers going on ourselves today. Thank goodness it held off until after we had a driveway full of guests.😅
Not supposed to let up until Monday. Been putting off checking on the goats hoping for a break.
Next up... worrying about our trip up north. Bought new chains today just in case.


----------



## Penguingirl

So we having a winter storm.So we have Heather, Heather and Ivy. My gate and SNOW!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Much needed rain. 😁

The snow is beautiful. 😊


----------



## Boer Mama

Our snow melted again and it rained all night and today it’s supposed to keep it up. We are a soppy mess. Almost looking forward to the cold coming later in the week… I’ll be able to ice skate on our frozen mud 😅


----------



## DDFN

How's the weather in TN you ask? How's the barn build coming? Mud! Muddy! Mud in various thicknesses. Mud glorious mud! Mud in the clay variety. . . Should I take up pottery this winter?


----------



## Penguingirl

DDFN said:


> How's the weather in TN you ask? How's the barn build coming? Mud! Muddy! Mud in various thicknesses. Mud glorious mud! Mud in the clay variety. . . Should I take up pottery this winter?
> View attachment 242659
> 
> View attachment 242658


🤣🤣🤣
Maybe so....
My snow is up to my knees.


----------



## DDFN

Penguingirl said:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> Maybe so....
> My snow is up to my knees.


At least the snow would give me a soft spot to land when I fall lol. Just glad it's warm. Even if it's muddy. . . Pottery 101. . . Collect clay. . . Check. What's next lol


----------



## Penguingirl

DDFN said:


> At least the snow would give me a soft spot to land when I fall lol. Just glad it's warm. Even if it's muddy. . . Pottery 101. . . Collect clay. . . Check. What's next lol


Now we have no power. Possibly until 8 tonight.


----------



## DDFN

Penguingirl said:


> Now we have no power. Possibly until 8 tonight.


Ugh. Sorry. If I could since you mud and power I would. I mean if I could spend you power, it's just so much mud it gets stuck on everything so you can start pottery 101 too. Stay warm!


----------



## Boer Mama

Penguingirl said:


> Now we have no power. Possibly until 8 tonight.


Time to crank up your generator - hopefully it’s on sooner than later! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## luvmyherd

I don't really mind losing power as long as we remember to save some water before the tank runs out.
Yesterday morning my son came in to announce that our canvas shed was in the neighbor's yard.
The square is where it was the arrow points to where it settled under a tree.









That was some WIND!!🌬💨


----------



## Boer Mama

Well, we got some heavy wet snow last night. Had to shake my poor little crab apple tree off and stand it back up. My dad lost a very large limb in his backyard. And our power went out this morning 😅





























toasted blueberry bagels for breakfast today… might have to do hot dogs for lunch since it’s still not back on!
Kind of bummed my crockpot soup I had planned for dinner might not happen…


----------



## toth boer goats

😊👍


----------



## Penguingirl

Yep me too foot and a half. Power was out 9hrs yesterday.
Spent this morning digging paths to everything even in the goat pen. So much snow I couldn't get the gate open.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Well, we got some heavy wet snow last night. Had to shake my poor little crab apple tree off and stand it back up. My dad lost a very large limb in his backyard. And our power went out this morning 😅
> View attachment 242732
> View attachment 242733
> View attachment 242734
> View attachment 242735
> 
> toasted blueberry bagels for breakfast today… might have to do hot dogs for lunch since it’s still not back on!
> Kind of bummed my crockpot soup I had planned for dinner might not happen…


The bagels look good though. So sorry but at least you have a nice stove to cook on when needed. Hang in there.


----------



## Boer Mama

They were pretty good… I was trying not to open the fridge too much while power was off, but I did grab some cream cheese 😂
Power came on at 3 this afternoon so we had some real dinner, even if not the soup I’d planned. Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Got woken up at 0400 by a weather alert, tornado watch ….now it’s 0730 and there’s a warning just north of us. Looks like south of Weatherford got hit…I hope everyone is ok! Another one is heading for Krum and Sanger…
The last thing we need is more rain😡 we’re up to mid calf already it’s been horrible. My poor goatee’s hoofs they’re going to be in the muck for awhile more😥

@Jessica84 glad you finally got some rain hope the damage isn’t too bad.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Now there’s a warning just west of us😵‍💫


----------



## Boer Mama

I hope everything passes around you and you don’t have to deal with anything more than the rain! 
also prayers for everyone that doesn’t get bypassed 🙏 🙏🙏


----------



## GoofyGoat

Dodged the bullet mostly, 70mph wind, torrential rains and hail ….haven’t been out to check prperty yet since it’s still pouring but phew!


----------



## Boer Mama

Good news! 😊
Hopefully the rain stops and you guys can dry out a bit!


----------



## Penguingirl

Prayers 🙏🙏🙏 💚 💚 💚


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers 🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl

GoofyGoat said:


> Got woken up at 0400 by a weather alert, tornado watch ….now it’s 0730 and there’s a warning just north of us. Looks like south of Weatherford got hit…I hope everyone is ok! Another one is heading for Krum and Sanger…
> The last thing we need is more rain we’re up to mid calf already it’s been horrible. My poor goatee’s hoofs they’re going to be in the muck for awhile more
> 
> @Jessica84 glad you finally got some rain hope the damage isn’t too bad.


Oh my gosh! Hope everyone is ok. My grandma lives in Weatherford. I’ll have to ask my mom if she’s talked to her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Our trees…before and after. Luckily they aren’t big branches but they flew!


----------



## GoofyGoat

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my gosh! Hope everyone is ok. My grandma lives in Weatherford. I’ll have to ask my mom if she’s talked to her.


It was just south of Weatherford if that helps…there’s been a lot of damage all over N. Texas…I’m worried for everyone East, this storms building and a monster.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yikes!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s one thing I don’t miss from TX. The sudden tornados that can pop up


----------



## Penguingirl

On top of all our snow we got freezing fog this morning. Arg.


----------



## luvmyherd

In Seattle for The Holidays.
Looking at all this makes our little snowfall look pathetic. But to a Central California/Hawaii girl it's a big deal.
We are going under a winter storm warning in a few hours. We have firewood and lamps if we should lose power.


















Everyone! Please stay safe through these winter storms. We will be staying home tomorrow playing games and wrapping presents.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh goodness! Your tougher then i am that’s for sure lol but yes stay in and stay warm! Take pictures from the window lol


----------



## Boer Mama

Well, we got down to single digits this week. And it looks like we aren’t quite done with them yet! Look at Thursday brrr 🥶 
We will probably have the snow stick around for a white Christmas… then it warms up next week and things will get soggy and muddy with rains storms. Dangit!


----------



## Penguingirl

We have snow foot and a half on the ground, except where we've cleared paths. Even in the pen I cleared paths down to the ground to keep their feet out of the snow. At least tried to. Saturday it's supposed to start raining here. Maybe I'll have to make boardwalks for them. I have wood down at their feeder and gate where they like to hang out. Hopefully that will do.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> Well, we got down to single digits this week. And it looks like we aren’t quite done with them yet! Look at Thursday brrr
> We will probably have the snow stick around for a white Christmas… then it warms up next week and things will get soggy and muddy with rains storms. Dangit!
> View attachment 243029


Crazy but you’re going to be warmer there than it will be here this weekend/on Christmas  I hate this kinda of weather.


----------



## GoofyGoat

We’re getting ready for A deep freeze starting Thursday 10* with 30mph winds 🥶
It’s going to last through Christmas. 
Last week we had a boer doe show up at our house, she was in really rough shape. Lice, skinny, wormy and terrified because of the horrific rains that she was out in. She’s now in a quarantine pasture and I had to build her a quick shelter, feeders and repair fencing. To keep her safe but away from the herd. I’m hoping its Going to be enough for the weather coming in. I’ve treated her for her issues, boosting her immune system and been adding calories but I still worry. I have deep bedding and free choice hay in the shelter. Her name is Regina


----------



## FizzyGoats

We’re now predicted to drop from 50*F to 0*F on Thursday. That’s a huge change in one day. The real bummer is it will rain all day before the drastic drop, which will then turn to ice covered by a skiff of snow. I’m just hoping to keep the animals dry so they can stay somewhat warm through the plummeting temps. We won’t even get up to freezing again for days. My goats are not used to the cold yet, so this is worrisome. 

I guess most of us are in for some wild weather. Here’s hoping we all get our animals through it safely.


----------



## Boer Mama

@KY Goat Girl you even have wind marks on your cold day! Ouch! (We’re almost always windy here, but when the wind marks are shown then it’s worse. Lol)
@GoofyGoat is she very friendly? How far out are you from other people with goats?
2years ago, right as kidding was getting into full swing, I had 3 Pygmy goats show up out of the blue. I’m 10 miles from town and my closest neighbors have no goats. There’s no way they could have crossed the hwy and made it thru that much coyote territory, so I’m pretty sure they got dumped. Poor things were scared, but they smelled my goats and wanted in the pen. I closed them in, called around but couldn’t find anyone to fess up to playing tricks on me, so I called my sister and gave them to my niece. It was a billy and 2 doelings, and I didn’t want to worry about any crossing happening with my boer billy goat.


----------



## toth boer goats

Everyone stay safe. 🙏🤗


----------



## luvmyherd

It is coming down in flurries today.


----------



## Penguingirl

In the last 15 days we've had 3 days above freezing. Snow, ice,freezing fog twice ice every where and more snow Thursday single digits then four days of rain. Argggg.
Yes getting yellow potatoes for potato soup!!!!


----------



## Penguingirl

luvmyherd said:


> It is coming down in flurries today.
> View attachment 243051
> 
> 
> View attachment 243050


Pretty as long as it's at your house 😊 😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> We’re now predicted to drop from 50*F to 0*F on Thursday. That’s a huge change in one day. The real bummer is it will rain all day before the drastic drop, which will then turn to ice covered by a skiff of snow. I’m just hoping to keep the animals dry so they can stay somewhat warm through the plummeting temps. We won’t even get up to freezing again for days. My goats are not used to the cold yet, so this is worrisome.
> 
> I guess most of us are in for some wild weather. Here’s hoping we all get our animals through it safely.


Feel the same worry nagging over the brutal weather coming through starting tomorrow evening. Since we are in neighboring states, the edge of it will be probably an hour or so after the weather starts creeping into your area. There was some shivering this morning and it was distressing. Attributed it to them eating all of their hay sometime during the night. Easy fix, though I will refill for a 3rd time before going to bed for the next several days.

Went through my clothes to find something for the boys to wear if needed and discovered, horns make things difficult when trying to put on a pull over shirt. Patch Work has to settle for a sweater type top that had buttons halfway down. Before I could react, a button got pulled completely off during the shirt trying on session. Got the button back, but gosh, made my heart beat fast until I did.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yikes, it’s a good thing you got the button back. I don’t really have anything to put on my goats. 

Our windchill is expected to get to -20*F. I put up more boards in the barn but it is still drafty. It’s built for the heat, which we deal with more, but man, this makes me nervous.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Today I spent the day wrapping tarps around my shelters to block wind and hung thick moving blankets doubled up over doorways. I just got a windchill warning that from Thursday morning to friday noon windchill will be as low as -20* with 50mph gusts. It’s scary cold for Texas. I have a crate set up as a warming station in the house just in case anyone gets bad off. Straw is non existent …I got lucky and found 2 bales 30 miles away but near me there was none at any feed stores or even the standee bales at TSC. It’s Crazy…..
@Boer Mama …yes, she’s friendly and was probably dumped but I’m not going to let her suffer in this weather. I have nigies and don’t want boers, so hopefully after I get her healthy I can find her a good home.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Im joining all of you . Thursday we start a severe drop with -25° in wind chill. Its not fun, and dangerous. Please be safe.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm really stressed about the weather. It's supposed to be 47 tomorrow and Thursday with rain coming in late tomorrow night and on/off Thursday. Then it's going to plummet and lows Thursday night into Friday are going to drop down to 0F! 47 degree drop. Insane. 
I'm planning to lock all of the does into the barns, but our buck is in a shelter by himself and I am worried he will freeze to death. Tomorrow I am hoping to figure out a way to move him into our old barn somehow so he can stay near some of the does and be closed in out of the wind and drafts. He's a quirky guy so I don't know what to expect from him... Boer buck and over 200lbs, so yeah... if he gets destructive there isn't much I can do other than kick his butt back out to his shelter.
They are talking about 25-35mph wind guests I'm sure for many of the states expecting a little snow here, not much, but the random 40-50mph wind gusts still scare me more than the cold temps and snow. My anxiety is kicking in already, my concern is losing power from the wind. So I am hoping and praying that doesn't happen. Then if the goats handle the weather we can at least pamper them with lots of hay and keep offering warm water.


----------



## Penguingirl

I


FizzyGoats said:


> Yikes, it’s a good thing you got the button back. I don’t really have anything to put on my goats.
> 
> Our windchill is expected to get to -20*F. I put up more boards in the barn but it is still drafty. It’s built for the heat, which we deal with more, but man, this makes me nervous.


Warm water for them it really helps them stay warm.


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Been a bit since I have been on here. I decided to see what everyone else is doing with the fun weather. I am very concerned about losing power. The forcast is different for every site. I might have 20 mph winds up to 50 mph winds. Wind chill might make it -27 F. Temps will be not fun. Tomorrow will go from 31 to -4 without factoring wind. I am going to get cattle panel pens set up in the basement to hook up to my milking area in case the storm and cold are very bad and if the goats seem to be handling it poorly. Planning to have the garage more ready as well. Friday's high will be 4 degrees...Everything will be fine if I don't lose power, but I want to be somewhat ready for a power outage as well.


----------



## Penguingirl

Emrcornerranch said:


> Been a bit since I have been on here. I decided to see what everyone else is doing with the fun weather. I am very concerned about losing power. The forcast is different for every site. I might have 20 mph winds up to 50 mph winds. Wind chill might make it -27 F. Temps will be not fun. Tomorrow will go from 31 to -4 without factoring wind. I am going to get cattle panel pens set up in the basement to hook up to my milking area in case the storm and cold are very bad and if the goats seem to be handling it poorly. Planning to have the garage more ready as well. Friday's high will be 4 degrees...Everything will be fine if I don't lose power, but I want to be somewhat ready for a power outage as well.


Heat rocks in your oven or fire.
If you wrap them in towels they really hold the warmth.
Start heating when you know it's dropping.Hot water bottles too .Good luck . 🙏 🙏 💚 💚


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Penguingirl said:


> Heat rocks in your oven or fire.
> If you wrap them in towels they really hold the warmth.
> Start heating when you know it's dropping.Hot water bottles too .Good luck . 🙏 🙏 💚 💚


Thanks! I hope next year there will be a back up way to heat the house. I have had a lot of short power outages this year. It seems the power goes off for maybe 20 seconds every other week, and some of the digital clocks will flash to be reset.


----------



## Penguingirl

Emrcornerranch said:


> Thanks! I hope next year there will be a back up way to heat the house. I have had a lot of short power outages this year. It seems the power goes off for maybe 20 seconds every other week, and some of the digital clocks will flash to be reset.


I hate that! But it doesn't turn anything off in the goat shelter. 9 hrs. Last time the day it snowed all day.


----------



## Brooklynn J.

The wind chill on Saturday can get as low as -15 here 😭


----------



## luvmyherd

We are going to Yakima after Christmas. The 20* here has my teeth chattering. Don't know how we will do when it's only 2*.
The sun was out today and beautiful but still COLD!!!!


----------



## Sophie123

We are supposed to get windchill - 20 here Friday night. That's cold. 50 mph wind gusts too. The wind we have had before but not that cold. I think the coldest we have had before here was around 0.
I am not that worried about the animals, they are all in the barn with lots of bedding and will be getting warm water and good hay. They all have a decent amount of winter fur also. I AM worried about my 7 months pregnant daughter driving here. I told her to be safe and stay home but no, she is insisting she has driven through a few blizzards and a hurricane so she is coming....(its a 5 hour trip but only about 1 hour in the bad weather area I think)

I am worried about the neighbors animals however. They have a large herd of sheep including lambs and no real barn


----------



## Penguingirl

We are 18° feels like 4° winds at 14 .


----------



## Pepper

Honestly not sure what to do with this type cold. We're 1 right now, wind chill -23 gusting 47 mph...
Started before midnight...
The girls have shelter with one heat lamp. Praying we don't lose power... It's freaking cold. I'll go out after it's light out but wow this is dangerous weather.. 
I haven't let my dogs out to potty yet. Not sure one of them can tolerate it long enough to do her biz.. 
Be safe everyone. 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I survived the morning feed! Yay its Frigid out there🥶🌬! Its 7° with -15 windchill gust up to 45
Mph and snow!🥶😱😩 All the goats are inside the shelters, deep straw, and heat lamps. So far so good! I hope all of you are doing ok. One thing was strange, the water in the troughs were not frozen. A little slushy on top. Yay.


----------



## ksalvagno

Fun. That is headed our way starting tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats

🥴😳🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Merry Christmas...ho...ho....ho😩


----------



## Brooklynn J.

I’m…dreaming…of a whIIte…Christmas…


----------



## FizzyGoats

We got a little colder and a bit more snow than expected. Instead of a dusting of snow, we got a few inches. And it’s -4*F with a windchill of -23*F. 

I’m waiting until 6 a.m. to take warm water out to all the animals. I hope they are all okay. The barn cameras show all but one doe sleeping in the straw, but not huddled, all spread throughout. The other one is sleeping on a wooden bed. The camera in the buck enclosure isn’t working. Maybe it’s too cold for that one, which is a different brand than the ones in the doe barn. 

Our power went out briefly this morning. I’m not using heat lamps in the barns or coops because of our unreliable power. And I’m just hoping I did enough prep to get the animals safely through this arctic blast.


----------



## Pepper

FizzyGoats said:


> We got a little colder and a bit more snow than expected. Instead of a dusting of snow, we got a few inches. And it’s -4*F with a windchill of -23*F.
> 
> I’m waiting until 6 a.m. to take warm water out to all the animals. I hope they are all okay. The barn cameras show all but one doe sleeping in the straw, but not huddled, all spread throughout. The other one is sleeping on a wooden bed. The camera in the buck enclosure isn’t working. Maybe it’s too cold for that one, which is a different brand than the ones in the doe barn.
> 
> Our power went out briefly this morning. I’m not using heat lamps in the barns or coops because of our unreliable power. And I’m just hoping I did enough prep to get the animals safely through this arctic blast.


This is the first time I've turned on the heat lamps this year. No babies to worry about but this type cold... 😬 I'm not sure it's helping much. It's a premiere lamp that I put up earlier in the fall. Super high off the ground compared to normal. 

It's also the first time using heated water buckets. Goofy goats never touched the water. Finally hauled out hot water in their regular bucket and it's all gone this morning 🙄

We're 0 this morning but the air feels very wet vs dry so it's really cold... No snow. Just fog earlier. 

I sure hope everyone and their animals do well during this crazy stuff. ❤🙏


----------



## double j

I'm sitting here waiting for daylight to go check on everyone. It's 10 degrees with a wind chill of -5. We don't get this cold here in Louisiana, I pray they are ok.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Pepper [/mention] That’s funny. We have a heated water dish and only the turkeys will use it. The chickens, goats, and dogs won’t use it. So we’re hauling warm water. 

I just got back in from taking warm water to the goats and everyone is doing well. No one is shivering or acting off. It’s not a whole lot warmer in the barn. The temperature gauge said it was zero degrees F. My LGD was ready to get out of there because he’s used to being able to come and go all night. After running around and rolling and playing in the snow, he’s now sitting atop the snow covered picnic table, fully exposed to the -23*F windchill, scanning the barnyard for threats, and happy as can be.


[mention]double j [/mention] I’m in TN and we don’t usually get this cold either. It was 50*F yesterday. I hope your animals (and everyone else’s, including mine) handle this crazy weather without too many issues.


----------



## DDFN

Ok it's almost 9 am and still -1 here at the moment. . . Power went out for about 3 hours last night. Going to have a couple of very cold days then I think Monday should warm back up a bit just in time for our winter horse camp. Wind chill of -19!


----------



## happybleats

11 degrees with a windchill of -3. Brrrr
Fixin to go check on everyone.

Toto..we're not in Texas anymore.....


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> 11 degrees with a windchill of -3. Brrrr
> Fixin to go check on everyone.
> 
> Toto..we're not in Texas anymore.....





















Better hold on to Toto


----------



## Penguingirl

Pepper said:


> This is the first time I've turned on the heat lamps this year. No babies to worry about but this type cold... 😬 I'm not sure it's helping much. It's a premiere lamp that I put up earlier in the fall. Super high off the ground compared to normal.
> 
> It's also the first time using heated water buckets. Goofy goats never touched the water. Finally hauled out hot water in their regular bucket and it's all gone this morning 🙄
> 
> We're 0 this morning but the air feels very wet vs dry so it's really cold... No snow. Just fog earlier.
> 
> I sure hope everyone and their animals do well during this crazy stuff. ❤🙏


Heated buckets only keep it from freezing. The water is still cold 🥶


----------



## double j

Everything made it through the night, we even added a few more like 6


----------



## Penguingirl

Sooooo cute. What breed?


----------



## double j

Penguingirl said:


> Sooooo cute. What breed?


Cur mix.


----------



## goatygirl08

So im from indiana. It is -7 degrees out. Wind chill is insanely cold. We weren't able to prepare like we wanted. The wind is going just about right where the goats are. We put a heating lamp but we don't have a good spot to put it where the snow isn't all over the ground. We have 2 igloos down there that they were in last night. I went down to feed them and their hind ends were shivering. I gave them plenty of hay in the igloos to munch on and lay on. Praying they will be ok. I'm a worried goat mom all the time. I know they're tough and belt for this but I care so much lol. Can anyone tell me they will be ok to make me feel better?


----------



## Penguingirl

goatygirl08 said:


> So im from indiana. It is -7 degrees out. Wind chill is insanely cold. We weren't able to prepare like we wanted. The wind is going just about right where the goats are. We put a heating lamp but we don't have a good spot to put it where the snow isn't all over the ground. We have 2 igloos down there that they were in last night. I went down to feed them and their hind ends were shivering. I gave them plenty of hay in the igloos to munch on and lay on. Praying they will be ok. I'm a worried goat mom all the time. I know they're tough and belt for this but I care so much lol. Can anyone tell me they will be ok to make me feel better?


Give them goat tea. Molasses and hot water till it looks like tea. Cool until warm. It will give them a boost and warm them up.


----------



## goatygirl08

Penguingirl said:


> Give them goat tea. Molasses and hot water till it looks like tea. Cool until warm. It will give them a boost and warm them up.


Do I give it to them through a syringe of like in a bucket?


----------



## toth boer goats

All this weather is crazy and super scary.

Everyone stay safe and prayers for all of you and your precious animals. 🙏


----------



## Penguingirl

goatygirl08 said:


> Do I give it to them through a syringe of like in a bucket?


A bucket or bowl is fine.
I went and bought plastic bowls so my goats each have their own.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I left my heat lamps on all day and all night. We are still frigid. I broke 3inches of ice off the water troughs. Some of my girls are shivering, and afm few bucklings are. Majority are not they all have several inches of straw, and today our wind is alot less. But the snow is cold, yet the sun is shinning. We are supposed to heat up to 12° woohoo. Sorry but I hate this 🤬 winter weather!


----------



## DDFN

It got up to 4 degrees and already back down to 3 degrees. . .


----------



## Penguingirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> I left my heat lamps on all day and all night. We are still frigid. I broke 3inches of ice off the water troughs. Some of my girls are shivering, and afm few bucklings are. Majority are not they all have several inches of straw, and today our wind is alot less. But the snow is cold, yet the sun is shinning. We are supposed to heat up to 12° woohoo. Sorry but I hate this 🤬 winter weather!
> View attachment 243243


You know what to do .GOAT TEA.H


----------



## MellonFriend

Ugh... I'm so worried about all my goats out there. It's 8* right now and is predicted to drop to 2* at one a.m. and stay there until morning. My bucks young and old were cold all day, I just hope they can make it okay overnight. Thankfully the winds have died down, so that's at least something good. I just want this all to be over! 😩😣 I've done all I can, and now I just have to wait it out I guess. 😓

I hope everyone's goats do okay too! This is such crazy stuff.


----------



## Penguingirl

MellonFriend said:


> Ugh... I'm so worried about all my goats out there. It's 8* right now and is predicted to drop to 2* at one a.m. and stay there until morning. My bucks young and old were cold all day, I just hope they can make it okay overnight. Thankfully the winds have died down, so that's at least something good. I just want this all to be over! 😩😣 I've done all I can, and now I just have to wait it out I guess. 😓
> 
> I hope everyone's goats do okay too! This is such crazy stuff.


Have you done goat tea? Do you have anything to put on them.? I know you have deep bedding for them. You said the winds have died down that's half your battle. I don't have bucks so will they snuggle if they are cold?


----------



## FizzyGoats

double j said:


> Everything made it through the night, we even added a few more like 6
> View attachment 243233


How cute! Congratulations. 



MellonFriend said:


> Ugh... I'm so worried about all my goats out there. It's 8* right now and is predicted to drop to 2* at one a.m. and stay there until morning. My bucks young and old were cold all day, I just hope they can make it okay overnight. Thankfully the winds have died down, so that's at least something good. I just want this all to be over!  I've done all I can, and now I just have to wait it out I guess.
> 
> I hope everyone's goats do okay too! This is such crazy stuff.


When I went out to milk this morning, it was -4*F (windchill -23). I worried all night. We spent days trying to prep for this weather. We are at 5*F now (-11 windchill) and I had to bribe the does back in their barn when it got dark. They stayed out ALL day in the wind and cold. The bucks stayed in their little barn all day, but the does braved the weather. We don’t have any heat lamps set up, just lots of straw and tried to make the barn less drafty. So far, they’ve done really well. I completely understand your worry. Even though my goats did great during this wild drop in temps and a few inches of snow, it’s going to stay cold until the middle of next week and I’m still worried how they’ll hold up for days of this.


----------



## Penguingirl

FizzyGoats said:


> How cute! Congratulations.
> 
> 
> When I went out to milk this morning, it was -4*F (windchill -23). I worried all night. We spent days trying to prep for this weather. We are at 5*F now (-11 windchill) and I had to bribe the does back in their barn when it got dark. They stayed out ALL day in the wind and cold. The bucks stayed in their little barn all day, but the does braved the weather. We don’t have any heat lamps set up, just lots of straw and tried to make the barn less drafty. So far, they’ve done really well. I completely understand your worry. Even though my goats did great during this wild drop in temps and a few inches of snow, it’s going to stay cold until the middle of next week and I’m still worried how they’ll hold up for days of this.


Can you get heat lamps?
I have super heavy duty power cords attached to a power strip with a circuit on the strip in the shelter. Plugged into an outlet outside on my house.
Not everyone's house is equipped but for a few hours
of knocking the chill off can you do that? Or are your goats far away from the house?


----------



## FizzyGoats

My barn is close to the house and has electricity but heat lamps worry me. I have them and have used them for poultry brooders but I really don’t want to use them unless I have to. So far, my goats seems to be doing well in the barn with the drafts blocked and lots of straw for bedding. Plus, we have a lot of power outages, so I’d hate for them to come to rely on them only to have the power go out. I’ll likely only use them if I see one struggling with the temps. Fortunately, that hasn’t happened so far. Hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Penguingirl

FizzyGoats said:


> My barn is close to the house and has electricity but heat lamps worry me. I have them and have used them for poultry brooders but I really don’t want to use them unless I have to. So far, my goats seems to be doing well in the barn with the drafts blocked and lots of straw for bedding. Plus, we have a lot of power outages, so I’d hate for them to come to rely on them only to have the power go out. I’ll likely only use them if I see one struggling with the temps. Fortunately, that hasn’t happened so far. Hoping it stays that way.


Ok I'm sure they all have winter coats and I know you're a great goat mom. Watch them. It's all any of us can do.
🙏 💚 😘


----------



## MellonFriend

Penguingirl said:


> Have you done goat tea? Do you have anything to put on them.? I know you have deep bedding for them. You said the winds have died down that's half your battle. I don't have bucks so will they snuggle if they are cold?


I tried molasses water, but they really didn't go for it. Been giving straight up hot water though. Lots of deep straw and bedding too, so no worries there. They are doing a lot better now that the wind is gone. When I went to check on everyone at nine o'clock, none of them were shivering, and it was even colder, so I feel a lot less worried than I did.



FizzyGoats said:


> When I went out to milk this morning, it was -4*F (windchill -23). I worried all night. We spent days trying to prep for this weather. We are at 5*F now (-11 windchill) and I had to bribe the does back in their barn when it got dark. They stayed out ALL day in the wind and cold. The bucks stayed in their little barn all day, but the does braved the weather. We don’t have any heat lamps set up, just lots of straw and tried to make the barn less drafty. So far, they’ve done really well. I completely understand your worry. Even though my goats did great during this wild drop in temps and a few inches of snow, it’s going to stay cold until the middle of next week and I’m still worried how they’ll hold up for days of this.


That was the same way with my does, mine were enjoying leaves and little pine twigs the winds were knocking out of the trees. I saw them out in the forest a bunch of times during the day, but the boys are just big babies about it, I guess. That is insane cold you got. We aren't seeing temps quite that low, goodness gracious. 🥶


----------



## Penguingirl

MellonFriend said:


> I tried molasses water, but they really didn't go for it. Been giving straight up hot water though. Lots of deep straw and bedding too, so no worries there. They are doing a lot better now that the wind is gone. When I went to check on everyone at nine o'clock, none of them were shivering, and it was even colder, so I feel a lot less worried than I did.
> 
> 
> That was the same way with my does, mine were enjoying leaves and little pine twigs the winds were knocking out of the trees. I saw them out in the forest a bunch of times during the day, but the boys are just big babies about it, I guess. That is insane cold you got. We aren't seeing temps quite that low, goodness gracious. 🥶


Aren't boys always babies about the little things? 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

Mine like the plain hot water too. Yesterday I took hot water out to the animals every three hours and will do the same today. I guess bucks, even with their long and luxurious thick coats, are kind of babies. Or does are just crazy. I don’t know which. I actually thought my bucks were being wise compared to my does who didn’t have the sense to go in the barn even when the sun went down. Bribery was required to get them in for the night. My turkeys were out in the weather quite a bit and my chickens only left the coop to get a drink of warm water and a few pecks at the food bowls. It’s strange how different animals handle the same weather. And of course my LGD thinks we are finally having perfect weather.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Sunrise began a new day and brought a sense of thankfulness, relief and joy upon seeing the boys chowing down on the bedtime hay put out for them last night. 
It's about 4 F this morning and the wind has calmed down quite a bit with an expected high of 26, so just biting cold. Today and tomorrow the temperatures will be brutal and will warm to above freezing Monday.


----------



## Sophie123

It was around 0 this morning but so far all our animals seem ok. I did give the pregnant goats some electrolyte in warm water. Some like it, some I had to give it them in a large syringe but then they drank it. 
Hope everyone is ok in this weather. 
All our barn hydrants are now frozen so we have to transport 8 buckets 3 times a day from the house


----------



## DDFN

Well can honestly say this morning was a first. My miniature filly had earth shoes! Anyone remember those? Like reverse high heels. I had to basically chisel manure off her front feet. Guessing she walked through her poo in the cold last night and it froze solid on her feet. Lol never thought we would need rim frost donut pads for minis that don't even wear shoes lol. Poor girl I stressed her a bit trying to get it off. Bent a hoof pick and had to take hoof nippers to it to break it off. Can we just get back to non poop freezing on hoof weather? Please.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well, the house water pipe froze when we dropped to -15. With the windchill -25. We had it dripping, guess it wasnt enough. Thankful ,i had filled every water trough full of fresh water before the storm. I have 8 inches of ice in the troughs. The small ½ barrel troughs are frozen solid. So we are going to go buy gallons of water. Hopefully enough to get us thru until the sun.melts some of the ice in the troughs! When it gets rough, you just spend more money!🤣😂 Luckily our power has stayed on, so heat lamps at night. Please stay safe! Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well, the house water pipe froze when we dropped to -15. With the windchill -25. We had it dripping, guess it wasnt enough. Thankful ,i had filled every water trough full of fresh water before the storm. I have 8 inches of ice in the troughs. The small ½ barrel troughs are frozen solid. So we are going to go buy gallons of water. Hopefully enough to get us thru until the sun.melts some of the ice in the troughs! When it gets rough, you just spend more money!🤣😂 Luckily our power has stayed on, so heat lamps at night. Please stay safe! Merry Christmas Eve!


Try to stay warm.
The night before last we had a power outage. Didn't think much of it. Then again today they started rolling blackouts and didn't tell any of us. I get it and don't mind it to keep the power on for everyone without the grid over heating etc. But could they let us know a schedule. My automatics feeder for my old stud is out of time now. If I knew the schedule I could feed him during those times.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, how hard is it to inform areas of the timed outages? With all this tech savy world we live in!😂🤣😂🤣 I honestly think the human I.Q. plumeted when microsoft started!😂🤣
Please stay safe!


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes, how hard is it to inform areas of the timed outages? With all this tech savy world we live in!😂🤣😂🤣 I honestly think the human I.Q. plumeted when microsoft started!😂🤣
> Please stay safe!


I know! Just let us know so we can plan for it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Scary times, prayers for all. 🙏


----------



## ksalvagno

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well, the house water pipe froze when we dropped to -15. With the windchill -25. We had it dripping, guess it wasnt enough.


That is awful. I hope it doesn't burst.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well, the house water pipe froze when we dropped to -15. With the windchill -25. We had it dripping, guess it wasnt enough. Thankful ,i had filled every water trough full of fresh water before the storm. I have 8 inches of ice in the troughs. The small ½ barrel troughs are frozen solid. So we are going to go buy gallons of water. Hopefully enough to get us thru until the sun.melts some of the ice in the troughs! When it gets rough, you just spend more money! Luckily our power has stayed on, so heat lamps at night. Please stay safe! Merry Christmas Eve!


Oh no. Frozen barn pipes are one thing, but frozen house pipes are so much worse. I hope none crack or burst and your water will be running properly again soon. 



My does act like they are used to all this cold. They are out and about as usual again today. The bucks are a little braver today and will venture a whole ten feet from their barn.  

It’s crazy how single digits temps feel better after a day in the negatives. Though cleaning the barn was interesting. Their little poops were frozen to the dirt so I was having to scrape and then sweep.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre

DDFN said:


> I know! Just let us know so we can plan for it.


Same here - it came as a surprise to say the least!


----------



## Brooklynn J.

Our pipes froze at the house. Had to haul water for 35+ animals from the frozen pond, then the creek


----------



## DDFN

TheUnfetteredAcre said:


> Same here - it came as a surprise to say the least!


That is the truth ! Stay warm friend


----------



## ksalvagno

Brooklynn J. said:


> Our pipes froze at the house. Had to haul water for 35+ animals from the frozen pond, then the creek


That is terrible.


----------



## Brooklynn J.

ksalvagno said:


> That is terrible.


I’ve got a friend in Ohio who said they got a ton of snow. Hopefully the farms up north are doing ok. I’d rather have snow to melt though.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Brooklynn J. said:


> Our pipes froze at the house. Had to haul water for 35+ animals from the frozen pond, then the creek


That is such a chore, and the freezing weather that caused it makes it a difficult task. I hope your pipes thaw without any issues and you have running water soon.


----------



## ksalvagno

Brooklynn J. said:


> I’ve got a friend in Ohio who said they got a ton of snow. Hopefully the farms up north are doing ok. I’d rather have snow to melt though.


I'm in Ohio and we got a lot. More drifting than inches but of course where we mainly walk and drive. Spent the day clearing snow today.


----------



## Penguingirl

I'm sorry for those of you who 
are still going to be below freezing. We where up to 48 today . Weather guessers said rain all day. Then 30% rain at 1:00 then 5;00 it's 1:40 and now it's raining. I moved some snow and still have a soupy mess starting. A big puddle in front of the gate. Arrrrgggg!!!


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre

In a lot of ways a real hard freeze is not necessarily bad imo...I'd rather have a deep freeze than the eight inches of rain we got a couple of weeks ago. But here, a freeze never lasts that long. Most of my family is still in the Midwest, and "bitter cold" has a different meaning in the northern plains. 

I feel terrible for everyone who had frozen pipes. What a dreadful thing to have to deal with.


----------



## DDFN

Well it as much warmer today lol still single digits but got up to about 20 for the high today. Husband tried to help break ice tonight. I use a meat tenderizer to break it and has worked great for years. I hear him say loudly "well that's not good" to go around and see he broke the head clean off it! Guess I need another one come Monday. We started using a piece of 4x4 after that. Surely you can't break a piece of wood right ? Lol on our next episdoe of as the farm freezes. . . Stay tuned.


----------



## luvmyherd

No chance of White Christmas now. It's all melted and raining...for days.









For 2 days we stayed inside due to dangerous conditions.

Please everyone! Stay as safe as you can.


----------



## Brooklynn J.

Yesterday it was 12* but felt like 6. I swear it felt warmer when I went to the barn. I actually embraced the wind. Then on the way back to the house I changed my mind bc hey 6* is still 6* lol 😂 
Cass got a sweater


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

White Christmas, with Santa & his Reindeer - YouTube 

No White Christmas for us. Just a Wet one.


----------



## FizzyGoats

This feels like a practical joke that has gone on a bit too long. It’s snowing again. Apparently our weather forgot this is TN. 

The dog and goats don’t seem bothered by it.


----------



## Penguingirl

We are soggy and sooo windy 
today. Worked in the shelter today we are not below freezing for a week or so. I didn't put the real deep shavings back and just cleaned the cleaned up the pee spots and replaced with fresh shavings.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> This feels like a practical joke that has gone on a bit too long. It’s snowing again. Apparently our weather forgot this is TN.
> 
> The dog and goats don’t seem bothered by it.
> View attachment 243438


That's how I feel. The jokes over please. We ended up with only an inch of snow past night but just came in from feeding. Waters are slushy yes! But snow has black ice and very hard slick places. At least we switched today's camp day to Thursday and now I just get to stay home today. My husband broke a new meat tenderizer within a minute of him using it when I just bought it and had used it 20 minutes last night without any issue. So glad the waters were slushies this morning!

Stay warm!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## daisymay

it was/is so windy last night and today. I am lucky so far no large trees down. lots of things blew away... a very large ceramic outside pot, Think very very very heavy tipped over and rolled down the yard. Looks to still be in one piece... not sure how to get it back up the hill... it has never been this windy as long as i remember.


----------



## luvmyherd

It definitely seems like a never ending practical joke up here. Snow then ice then rain now a windstorm coming up.
We are trying to figure out how to get to Yakima safely on our way home and conditions on the pass change every few hours.
Add to that; our son informed us that we can expect everything to be flooded from rain when we get home. Goats will be carrying a pound of adobe on each hoof.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It was definitely a nasty cold snap for sure! So glad it's long gone and hope we don't have anything like that again any time soon! Our normal high this time of year is about 45. It was around 60 today! We'll be in the 60s tomorrow, and then 50s and 40s, looks like someone just randomly threw out numbers from a hat lol.
We didn't get a lot of snow from that storm, but hard to know exactly how much since it was blowing so badly. I will say I was so surprised when we went out Christmas eve for Church and the roads were still snow/ice covered. I know with temps so bitterly cold that there is little the road treatments can do and with blowing snow they can't keep it off the roads. It hit us late Thursday night and Fri morning all of the goats in the kidding barn were shivering, I felt so bad for them. A doe we had embryos implanted in on Tues was shivering excessively because the DUMMY (kindly putting it!) decided to lay on a bare rubber mat instead of the bedding! So we had to put down more bedding on that side of the big stall and keep reapplying through the weekend as she would dig it out...DUMMY lol. 
That was the only time I saw anyone shiver, they all seemed fine after that, lots of hay, extra feed and warm water. 
We hauled warm and hot water from the house in old milk jugs and water buckets. We ended up mixing brown sugar water into their buckets to encourage them to drink more, they loved it! The buck had a girlfriend in with him and thankfully they both did okay as they were the ones we couldn't lock inside.


----------



## luvmyherd

Looks like the weather will favor us for travel again. We will be heading over east Snoqualmie Pass and it has been closed. It is open again and looks like it will stay clear through the weekend.🤞


----------



## Boer Mama

I left at 8:30 this morning to go to the hot springs with some friends. Stressful drive getting there, lots of fun while there and clear roads driving back home.
Got home to a soggy mess. Rain all day.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow 😮


----------



## Boer Mama

Rained heavy all night too… we’ve gotten over 5” of rain this month, which is about what we’d normally get all year. Lol
I’m sure the wind will pick up and dry out the mud. Next storm isnt due until Thursday so we have a few days.


----------



## luvmyherd

We are totally inundated with rain. And we are not home!! Dear Son is more than earning his keep trying to keep everybody high and dry but is failing. Barn is flooding and we just told him to open the hay room for the goats. They will reek havoc but at least they can climb up on the bales.

















Poor Turkey Lurkey!








My husband's shop.

He has gotten the Turkey up out of it and the chickens are up on their roost.

And 2 does are VERY pregnant so you just know someone's gonna go into labor.


----------



## Penguingirl

luvmyherd said:


> We are totally inundated with rain. And we are not home!! Dear Son is more than earning his keep trying to keep everybody high and dry but is failing. Barn is flooding and we just told him to open the hay room for the goats. They will reek havoc but at least they can climb up on the bales.
> View attachment 243758
> 
> 
> View attachment 243759
> 
> Poor Turkey Lurkey!
> View attachment 243760
> 
> My husband's shop.
> 
> He has gotten the Turkey up out of it and the chickens are up on their roost.
> 
> And 2 does are VERY pregnant so you just know someone's gonna go into labor.


Ohh I'm so sorry. Prayers, prayers and more prayers. It's all I can do for you and your babies. 🙏 🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 💚 💚


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you. I am sure all will survive but cleanup will be hard. We will be home Tuesday and another wave is coming Wednesday.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, I am sorry that happened. 😮


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, everyone, including our son, made it to 2023! Nobody insisted on dropping babies and it is receding pretty quickly.
Hopefully we will be able to get sandbags before Wednesday. Not sure how much hay we will be able to salvage.
There are so many people worse off than us; we are counting blessings.


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry you were flooded.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh yeah! Remember our storage shed that took up residence next door in the last storm?








It found it's way home last night!








😂😹😂😹😂😹😂


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh my!


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> Well, everyone, including our son, made it to 2023! Nobody insisted on dropping babies and it is receding pretty quickly.
> Hopefully we will be able to get sandbags before Wednesday. Not sure how much hay we will be able to salvage.
> There are so many people worse off than us; we are counting blessings.


So sorry that had to happen. Was that an extension cord under water too? Please be careful. Hoping you can save some of the hay.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

There may have been cords underwater but our son cut the electricity to the barn.
The goats were able to have some pasture time today.🏞🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars

🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh dear! I hope you are all safe.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️
> View attachment 243868


Stay safe!


----------



## ksalvagno

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 243868


Stay safe!


----------



## Ok deer

Here in Oklahoma we have tornado warnings and rain !!!

It is 67 degrees and it was 0 a week ago . 



The weather goes through a thing or two here!


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe. 🙏


----------



## Boer Mama

Don’t let those babies blow away in the wind!


----------



## luvmyherd

We are driving home through Oregon. Keeps snowing on us. Not real bad and we do have 4WD if we need it. But it is adding hours to an already long drive.
We need to get home as more rain is coming.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my,,stay safe @luvmyherd . Get home!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Snow is pretty, but that's about it and certainly not amusing when it's on the roads! I have anxiety so driving on icy/snowy roads doesn't do well with me! 

We had crazy amounts of rain overnight and this morning. Over 3" and a lot of sitting water, creek flooded in the back and had me worried as it runs right behind our barn (runs through our property). We'd left the big doors open on the front barn and it got soaked by the doorway on the lounging area, poor girls! I knew we should have closed those doors last night! Water was pooling up at the entryway into that back part of the barn, it was a real pain. On top of that the farm down the road wasn't able to deliver a round bale of hay today. My husband was able to go pick up 10 bales of the same hay from them, but the round bale lasts much longer. We also use the hay for bedding right now as they drop a lot and are picky animals!!! But much cheaper than shavings and straw.

Beautiful sunset.... but apparently more rain coming overnight and into the morning, up to possibly 1/2"....


----------



## luvmyherd

A lot of people on the west coast have been hit hard. Our hearts go out to you all.

We have been exceptionally lucky with this latest phase. We had plenty of rain and wind but no serious flooding. Just north of us people are waste deep and many without power. We are trying desperately to dry out before the next wave this weekend.
Goats are all okay and still spending their nights in the hay room. They have, amazingly, been pretty good about not pooping on the bales. Chickens are taking it all in stride and Turkey Lurkey is residing in the kid pen where she has food, water and can stay dry.
To everyone out there dealing with storms; we hope you are all able to stay safe, warm and dry as well as your furry and feathered family.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝🤗


----------



## daisymay

well, im not whining! its been 50s during the day!!!! we always have tons or rain and i live on a hill, so if i was flooded we would be in big big trouble. we did have some terrible extra windy days that would of been scary to drive in...


----------



## luvmyherd

Today is calm. Got the barn mucked out and fresh straw down. The animals are able to enjoy the pasture.
HOWEVER...
The men are going out to get some sandbags due to extreme weather predicted for the weekend.
The Brat Jr is huge but no babies yet. Fingers crossed she holds off until the storm passes.


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe. 🤗

We to have a lot of rain coming, flooding may occur. 
However, I am welcoming the rain, we have been in a bad drought and water to me is a blessing and should never be taken for granted. 
You change your idea of the darn muck and rain, to thank you lord. 
Water to me is a blessing much needed. 🤗🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

Yes, I know how bad the drought has affected California. But it is hard to be grateful when the barn was flooded during the night.😜
Even with the sandbags. At least now we have a pump and are trying to get the level down. Not easy going as the ditches out front are full.
Brat Jr is bagging up so babies can't be far off. Doing everything we can to keep the kidding pen dry. But that is the only dry place for the turkey.
And this is gonna go on for days. Knocking wood that we still have power.
Okay, when we are dried out, the reservoirs are full and we have a nice snow pack I will be grateful.


----------

